# Dr. Si's Curse of the Crimson Throne - Seven Days to the Grave



## Dr Simon

Continuing the Curse of the Crimson Throne (Beta) Group,

*Seven Days to The Grave*

Featuring 
Neurotic as Edmond Mer'Cauthon
Mowgli as Manachan Aingealan
Axel as Mhairi
Kaodi as Crazy Ignatius

And
Ambrus as Dj'hân and Majenko
HolyMan as Brindom Towar
Valthosian as Thorson Berith

Original IC thread here.

OOC Thread
Rogues Gallery

[sblock=Map of Korvosa]


[/sblock]

The group have penetrated the Dead Warrens beneath Grey District in search of the body of Gaekhen, a young Shoanti brave. They have battled derro, stirges, necrophidii and the brutish ogrekin Cabbagehead, as well as the otyugh known as Thing. So far, they have managed to retrieve the lower half of Gaekhen - the rest of him lies elsewhere, perhaps with the elusive necromancer Rolth.

Dj'hân scouts ahead whilst the others rest from a fight with Cabbagehead, who was guarding a room full of pits. From one of them comes a plaintive cry for help.


----------



## Neurotic

"Thank you, Manachan, that's much better."

hearing the cry, stoic warrior takes his weapon and approaches the pit, careful for trechery.

OOC: full defense and weapon expertize


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan moves to the side of the pit opposite Edmond and cautiously peers over the edge.


----------



## Dr Simon

The pit is about ten foot deep, and stinks of human waste and decay. There are two human figures in it; one a wasted and ragged figure so emaciated and haggard that age and gender are difficult to determine. The other looks half-starved and scared but is in not such a bad state; a young woman looks up at you with hope in her eyes.

"Are... have you come to get us out?" she asks weakly.

Meanwhile, Dj'hân explores the tunnels. He finds the northward way blocked by a door. No sounmds can be heard from beyond but once again there is blue derro-light just visible under the door. The other tunnel is narrow and winding, and doesn't look like it has been used for a long time. Dj'hân has no problems fitting down it, and derro might be able to pass through, but there is no way the big folk could navigate it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Of course we'll get you out - hold fast while we make preparations."

Manachan takes the rope from his pack and prepares to toss an end down.

"Is your companion able to help, or will we have to lift him unaided?"


----------



## Ambrus

Curious about the narrow disused tunnel, Dj'hân continues to explore its length a little ways, his magical lantern carefully shrouded in his cupped hands.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom keeps guard at the entrance way to the room watching down the hallway as far as he can. He occasional glance at the corpse of Cabbagehead, keeping an eye out incase the monster is not truly dead.

 The aftermath of so much conflict has the young warrior on edge, and he wonders if he has the strength to make a difference in such a chaotic world. "Maybe not alone," he says to himself. "But with my friends _we _sure could."


----------



## Dr Simon

The woman looks from Manachan down to the huddled figure beside her.

"Him? He don't remember his own name." She pokes the bundle of skin and bones that was once a healthy human. "Oi, Chuckles, rescuers." The man wearily raises his head. Looking up to Manachan, the woman responds "We might need some help."

Dj'hân continues down the unbranching corridor until the voices of his friends become faint. Ahead, the air is stirred by a cold, damp breeze.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Edmond, you are the stronger of the two of us. If you'll pull them up I'll anchor you." Manachan tosses one end of the rope down to the woman and hands the other to Edmond, then looks down at the woman again. "Tie this around his chest. You can help lift him from below while we pull him up. Then I'll toss the rope back down to you and we'll help you out as well."


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]It seems that the tunnel Dj'hân is exploring likely empties out somewhere onto the riverfront. I don't know the distances involved, but if possible he'd like to quickly confirm that before doubling back to report.

Also, it might be my imagination, but it seems that there might be a small side tunnel branching away to the right in the upper secret tunnels that Majenko had been exploring. Is there anything there or is that just my imagination?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Dj'hân finds that the tunnel ends in a narrow chockstone-filled egress, just beneath the city walls. Dj'hân is tiny enough to crawl through the gaps but it would require some work for even a derro to pass through.

Meanwhile, the others manage to hoist the two prisoners out of the pit. The woman seems in better health than the sickyl man, but neither look like they'd be much use in a fight or flight situation.

"The name's Tiora," she says. "Have you gents got a plan?"

[sblock=Ambrus]
No secret passage, you'll see next time I update the map. I've added the tunnel exit onto the Korvosa map in the first post of this thread.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Not much of one and we would appreciate any information you can provide. Who's in charge, how many people did you see? Have you seen Shoanti boy recently as a prisoner? How long...no scratch that you wouldn't know here...can you walk without aid? With him? To get out I mean."

Edmond strings questions in his usual (mono)tone and in the end indicates wasted man


----------



## Ambrus

The tiny urchin deftly clambers past the chockstone to poke his apple-sized head out of the hole to peer around curiously. After a few moments of study Dj'hân roughly surmises the whereabouts of the hole and then shimmies back into the tunnel. In the dim light of his magical Dj'hân-o'-lantern the grimy guttersnipe grins at the notion of having discovered an apparently disused and little known way in and out of the city. When living on the underside of Korvosan society one never knew when such a secret passageway might come in handy.

Knowledge of the tunnel quickly disappears into the muddled mind of the jubilant urchin as he scampers swiftly along the tunnel back towards his companions.

–––––––––––––––––––––––––––

In the upper workroom, the pseudodragon sentinel scurries over to the bound and manacled derro to inspect their bindings and to judge their level of consciousness.  Assuming all seems secure for the moment, the tiny dragon heads out into the secret passage to explore a little more. This time Majenko heads to the left to search the vacated bed-chamber for anything of interest.

OOC: Majenko will scurry back to the workroom every few rounds to check on the prisoners, but will otherwise take 20 to search the other room over the next little while.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Yeeeah, reckon I could get him out if you guys think there's no more of Cabbage-boy's little blue friends between here and the exit. Oh, and tell me how to get there." Tiora scratches her chin. "See, don't know much about this place. I... bumped into... this tall thin geezer down by the Old Docks, there's this funny fainting sensation and next thing I know I'm in this pit with Chuckles here. Alls I can tell ya is that Cabbageface here was the jailer who fed us... from time to time. There's some little blue guys that I've seen looking over the edge with Cabbage-boy but they talk gibberish to me. Never seen the tall geezer again." She shrugs. "Sorry, not much time to case the joint for ya! No Shoanti with me and Chuckles. Have ya tried the other pits?"


----------



## Neurotic

"We'll take you out until it's safe. Once outside, head to closest big building, that's the temple. They should help you. Here." - he gives her handful of coins - "this should hold you until we get back. If you need further help or feel strong enough you can go to the citadel and tell the guards we sent you. I'm Edmond, this is Manachan and this Brindom."

OOC: spent a minute taking her out? since we now don't have to spend every second prowling we can get them out quickly. Edmond gives her 10gp. We wait for Dj'ahn anyhow, Majenko can tell him to wait if he returns early


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: That was my thinking as well - it's actually a pretty short trip to the door, so it won't take long to get them out.


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: They could also be left to wait with Majenko in the upper workroom until the party is done and ready to escort them safely out.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom nods to the others as he keeps watch. "Want me to stay and tell Dj'hân what is happening? Then the two of us can wait in the workroom for your return."

[sblock=OOC] Dr.Si I have a question, it says I need two platinum rings vauled at 50gp to cast Shield Other. And since that is over the 1gp component pouch I don't automaticaly have them unless you o.k. it. If you do I won't be selling the rings as Shield Other is one of my key spells. Erastil being about community and all. But will understand if you don't I would then need to ask if I could change that domain spell. -HM [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond and Manachan escort Tiora and the other prisoner (whom Tiora refers to as "Chuckles") to the entrance. Once Tiora is apprised that she is under Grey District she is happy to seek sanctuary in the temple of Pharasma. Meanwhile, Brindom waits behind in Cabbagehead's room of pits for Dj'hân to return, which he does shortly before the others come back. Whilst waiting alone, Brindom hears some faint bumping and scraping from the passagway leading northwards, but too distant, muffled and/or distorted to determine what it might be.

Searching the far cave, Majenko determines that it was probably the living quarters for the derro. There are four filthy sleeping rolls littered with small bones and bits of rotting cast-off food. He finds nothing of any value amongst the filth, evidently the derro were carrying anything of worth. On the table is a rodent maze covered with dried blood, a pile of stones with numbers marked on them, a hammer and a pair of pliers (both tools stained with dried blood).


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân returns back to the junction after his intrepid explorations of the narrow side tunnel. Dusting himself off, the urchin looks on dismay at the prone derro lying on the floor; he'd all but forgotten their brief altercation. Padding tentatively over to the body, Dj'hân studies it briefly to determine whether the wretched creature is alive or dead.

Once the others return, the guttersnipe offers a brief report in whispered tones. He jerks his thumb over his shoulder to indicate the narrow side tunnel. _"This here tunnel goes a long long way before opening up above ground just outside the city wall outside the Grey District. It'd be a tough fit even for the derro though and it don't look like nobody's used it in ages."_ The urchin indicates the northern tunnel with an outstretched hand. _"This one winds only a few dozen yards to a door with the derro's blue glow coming from underneath. I'm going to head back there quiet like to try and spy something from underneath. You guys wait a sec then come up behind me in a minute. I'll hold up fingers to show how many derro I can see, kay?"_

OOC: If there aren't any objections, Dj'hân will proceed as described, moving stealthily to the door and then lying down flat so he can peer through the crack under it.

———————————————————

The pseudodragon studies the odd maze for a bit before scurrying back to the upper workroom to check on his bound prisoners.

OOC: I have to admit a perverse curiosity in knowing the rules involved in their grisly boardgame. A maze, rats, hammer, pliers and numbered playing pieces; the gamer in me in hungry to know more.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I guess no posts in two days counts as "no objections", so:

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Through the narrow gap, Dj'hân gets a view of the bottom few inches of the room. There are the legs of a sturdy table near the back of the room, and the smell of chemicals. In front of the table is somebody wearing heavy boots - too big to be a derro (who so far have been barefoot anyway). No sign of anyone else, but somebody nearby on the other side is whispering in an unintelligable language that might be the derro tongue.
[/sblock]

OOC: The game is called "Rat Squish", and I imagine the rules to be random and arbitrary, like Calvinball, but with the additional cruelty to small animals.


----------



## Ambrus

Picking himself up off the ground, Dj'hân hurries back the way he came to meet the others halfway as they're coming up behind him. Holding a finger to his lips, the urchin whispers hurriedly. _"I see somebody wearing a big pair of boots; big like yours. He's doing some kind of work at a table against the far wall. It might be the Bone Setter... " _Dj'hân fails to suppress a shudder. _"I don't see the derro from the door, but I think I can hear him mutterin someplace off to the side. So that'd be two of em from what I can tell."_


----------



## HolyMan

Finally deciding on what to do to really help, Brindom fishes out two plain silver rings from his belt pouch. As they wait he places one ring on his finger and holds the other out to Edmond. "Here," he whispers to the warrior. "This is part of a spell I want to cast, to help you resistance any more pincushioning. I want to cast it before we go any further, if you will allow it." he asks quietly almost embrassed by his actions.

[sblock=OOC]
If Edmond is o.k. with it will cast Shield Other on him, then I will make sure to stay in the 30' range while the spell is active. [/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP: 40/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 3/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Good work Dj'ahn. Can you open the door or the handle is to high for you? I'm thinking maybe we could array ourselves little away from the door...you see, I learn and open up with ranged attacks? I'm sure we can approach fairly easy within 30' of the door. Hm, better yet, does any of you casters has silence spell? We could use it to approach and to catch just the door not going further in, then open the door with hand or charge and toss the coin inside. We already know there will be caster of some sort or other."

As Brindom makes his offer...
"I'd like to say no, as you could get hurt really fast, but you can heal yourself wherever you are while healing me demands that you stay close. Just be aware you might be in for a world of hurt as my pain powers my magic."


----------



## HolyMan

"I am... ready," the young cleric says. "I think it will be very useful."  he continues handing the ring to Edmond. After he puts it on Brindom says a short prayer to Erastil and holds his hand atop Edmonds. 

A soft yellow glow forms from each of their hands and then surrounds both the men and then it is quickly gone. "Let's finish this together," Brindom says with a grin.

[sblock=ooc]
casting Shield Other, standard action and not only do half the wounds takin' by Edmond transfer to Brindom but, Edmond also gets a +1 deflection bonus to AC and a +1 resisitance bonus to saves. Like Brindom said useful LOL  [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The door opens to reveal yet another roughly dug cave, lit by the eerie blue light of the derro. A strong, sickly smell of chemicals and decay wafts out as the door is opened. This seems to be another workroom, with neatly arrayed tools hung along the back wall. But this is not what draws your attention.

There is a large table at the back of the room, with some kind of stitched-together corpse creature lying inert upon it. Stood on the table is another derro, this one dressed in dark robes with skull and bone designs. It clutches a small bone wand in one hand. Stood in front of the table and this creature is a hulking half-orc, wielding a greataxe and poised for battle.

"Kill them, minion!" shouts the derro.

[sblock=Edmond and Dj'ahn]
You recognise the half-orc. It is Thorson, "Mr. Bear", with whom you tackled Gaedrenn Lamm. He doesn't seem to have recognised you.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order:

Manachan
Half-Orc
Dj'ahn
Derro
Edmond
Brindom

I've put rough positions on the map, the idea being that Dj'ahn is between/underneath either Edmond and/or Brindom, but let me know if you want to adjust these.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

With no way to approach the battle, and no line of sight to get off a shot, Manachan waits with Irori's patience for the perfect opportunity to strike.


----------



## Valthosian

*An enraged half-orc minion*

The half-orc turns to face the adventurers, his green eyes burning with a mixture of madness and something truly primal beyond the comprehension of most civilized races. A bullthroated roar swells out from somewhere deep in his chest and echoes off the walls as he gives himself wholly over to instinct and assaults Edmond, his axe poised to strike.

[SBLOCK=Dr. Simon]Free action => rage for +4 str/con, 1 rage point used, it looks like there's not enough room to charge, so currently Thorson is using Enraged Melee Attack: +7 to hit, 1d12+12 (Crit 20 x 3) and he's at -2 to AC while raging.

Stats:
HP: 32 (12 + 16 con + 3 from con mod + 1 favored class)
Enraged HP: 34
AC: 15 (4 from armor, 1 from dex), Touch: 11, FF: 14
Enraged AC: 13
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom grips his weapon tighter and keeps his shield at the ready. "Is that thing an undead?" he asks a little shakened.

[sblock=action]
total defense [/sblock]

[sblock=Mowgli]
 According to the rulebook "You can move through a square occupied by a friendly character, unless you are charging." So hop in the fight if you like.[/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP: 40/41
AC: 24 T: 17 FF: 21
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 3/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock][/quote]


----------



## Neurotic

"Thorson! Stop! We defeated Lamm together! Comrades in arms!" booms Edmond his voice suddenly loosing monotone and sounding like soldiery commander.

He holds Deathwail in defensive posture obviously not threatening half-orc warrior.

"Everyone, don't harm his if you can help it! Target the caster! Dj'ahn, Thorson needs us!"

OOC explanation: Edmond knows about charm effects (Spellcraft +8), also, he reinforces his non-fighting by foregoing opportunity attack as Thorson's moves. Also, total defense with weapon expertise bonuses...should raise AC by quite some...5?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]
> According to the rulebook "You can move through a square occupied by a friendly character, unless you are charging." So hop in the fight if you like.[/sblock]




[sblock=HM]Yeah, technically you're correct - and Dr. Si would probably allow it - but 'realistically,' pushing through a couple of largish (and one smallish) comrades in the confines of a 5 foot wide tunnel while not disrupting their attempts to defend themselves . . . It just somehow didn't seem right to me.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=HM]Yeah, technically you're correct - and Dr. Si would probably allow it - but 'realistically,' pushing through a couple of largish (and one smallish) comrades in the confines of a 5 foot wide tunnel while not disrupting their attempts to defend themselves . . . It just somehow didn't seem right to me.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli] I can see where that would be 'unrealistic' so maybe a house rule: Move Action = Let comrade by ???  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Mowgli] I can see where that would be 'unrealistic' so maybe a house rule: Move Action = Let comrade by ???  [/sblock]




[sblock=HM]Sounds like a worthwhile addition to the 'House Rules' section in my games! [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

The guttersnipe starts with surprise at the familiar sight of the mammoth half-orc. _"M-Mister Giant?"_ Then, as Thorson charges them, Dj'hân screams loudly as only a terrified child can. Crowded as he is by towering warriors about to clash violently, the risk of being trampled underfoot is suddenly a very real and immediate concern for the tiny boy. Instinctively Dj'hân leaps forward and to the side.

Rolling to stop, the guttersnipe sits up and looks all around in wild-eyed panic. A rampaging giant to one side and a derro necromancer on the other; Dj'hân doesn't know what to react to first. _"Mister Giant! STOP! PLEASE STOP!"_ The air in the room reacts to Dj'hân's fear, swirling around him in a sudden gust. The urchin tears his eyes away from the half-orc to look at the derro Bone Setter; fearful that he's about to unleash some vile necromancy upon them all.

OOC: Five foot step forward and to the left if possible to leap clear. Readying an action to unleash a 30-ft line of cold at the derro if he starts casting; 1d6 damage, Ref DC 14 half, Entangling Exhalation feat.


----------



## Valthosian

*An enraged half-orc minion named Thorson*

[SBLOCK=Dr. Simon]It would be great if Thorson could roll a will save prior to slamming his axe into Edmond, guess it all depends on the order of initiative though [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Not a good round for Edmond, this one coming. Sorry, Neurotic!

The half-orc, Thorson or "Mr. Giant", surges forwards with a roar. Edmond brings Deathwail up defensively but his reluctance to harm his erstwhile companion-in-arms hampers his fighting ability, and a mighty overhand chop from the half-orc slices across Edmond's chest. Brindom recoils from the pain as he too begins to bleed.

Dj'ahn rolls forwards into the room. "Mister Giant! STOP! PLEASE STOP!" he cries. The derro flies into the air above the table, hands weaving and uttering strange syllables. Fearing a spell, Dj'ahn unleashes a blast of clod air at the derro, but they wily creature ducks through the air and only gets a light dusting of frost. His spell almost falters on his lips but he ignores the distraction and unleashes a beam of black energy from one blue fingertip towards Edmond. For Edmond, everything goes black!

"Thorson! Stop! We defeated Lamm together! Comrades in arms!" booms Edmond his voice suddenly loosing monotone and sounding like soldiery commander.

Thorson does indeed stop, shaking his head as if to clear it.

[sblock=ooc]
On the subject of moving past people, yes it is possible although I think that this tunnel is a bit more narrow than the standard 5 ft. squares so might be harder, but Manachan can work his way to the front if you like.

On full defence, this can't be used in conjunction with Combat Expertise, so it is just a +4 AC bonus although Thorson catches Edmond flat-footed anyway. Don't forget that Combat Expertise works differentlt under Pathfinder, giving a +/-1 effect, increasing by 1 for every +4 BAB that you have (rather than being up to BAB, max 5 as it is under d20).

So, scores on the doors:

Manachan: Hold position.
Thorson: Attack Edmond, 16+7=23, hit for 1d12+12=22 damage. This is divided into 11 points each to Edmond and Brindom.
Dj'ahn: 5 ft. step and ready action. 1d6 cold on derro for 2 damage. Derro makes Reflex save and Concentration check.
Derro: Blindness on Edmond. Fortitude save 8+4 +1=13, fail.
Brindom: Full defence.

Thorson gets a second Will save thanks to his old friends, 16+1=17, succeeds.

Effects active at the end of that round:

Derro: Flying.
Edmond: Blinded, +1 AC and Saves.
Thorson: No longer charmed.

Initiative order:
Manachan
Thorson
Dj'ahn
Derro
Edmond
Brindom
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Seeing his friends in such dire straights, and unwilling to stand by and do nothing, Manachan moves quickly into the room and assesses the situation quickly.

[sblock=Dr. Simon]How high is the Derro? Can Manachan reach him w/out resorting to ranged attacks? I'm thinking a leap to initiate a grapple.[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian

*Thorson*

Thorson stares at Edmond as if looking straight through him for a pair of heartbeats, watching the human's blood well up through his armor, drops of the red fluid from Thorson's axe spatter the floor sounding shockingly loud to the barbarian's ears as the reality of the moment hits him like a charging storm giant.
he turns to look at Dj'ahn.
I remember... Dj'ahn... Edmond... Lynn... Lamm...  He pauses for another instant, his eyes clouded and haunted, and then with viperish speed his head swivels like a turret towards the Derro and his mouth splits into a portcullis of sharp gleaming teeth in a grimace of sheer fury and he screams out as if feeling a tremendous loss all over again.
KAYLA!!
Wrapped once more in an armor of rage he charges the Derro, finally able to build up sufficient speed he gives himself fully to the blow.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I don't think the room is that high, so the derro would be flying at about head-height (for Medium creatures) at most.


----------



## Ambrus

[Sblock=Dr Simon]I'd intended for Dj'hân to leap forward and to the left; the other left. 

And incidentally, Majenko is back in the upper workroom; not the barracks.[/sblock]Quite overcome with a range of emotions—surprise at the sight of the half-orc, terror at facing off against the infamous Bone Setter, relief at seeing Thorson regaining his senses, shaken by the sudden violence and anger at seeing his friends being hurt by the vile derro's machinations—the urchin's face flushes red and tears liberally flow down his tiny cheeks as the air in the room grows dangerously hot. A small cyclone forms around Dj'hân and, in defiance of gravity and reason, carries the slip of a boy up into the air towards the derro. A barely restrained storms seems to swirl threateningly around Dj'hân as, grinning impishly, he echoes the vile creature's words to the vengeful half-orc: _"Kill him, minion!"_

OOC: Five foot step up, forward and to the left if possible. Readying an action to unleash a 30-ft line of fire at the derro if he starts casting; 1d6 damage, Ref DC 14 half, Entangling Exhalation feat.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Oh, _that_ left! Well, you should have said.   Do you mean the room with the unopened door?


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Majenko and his three derro prisoners are in the workroom to the right of Thing's sludge pool.


----------



## HolyMan

"Arghh!!" Brindom screams as his chest feels like it is about to burst. The young warrior reaches out to support himself against the wall as Manachan goes running by. Supported by the wall he moves towards Edmond, "Erastil, please help us," he prays. The holy symbol that Lamm once broke starts to glow before sending a great wave of the gods healing light forth.

[sblock=OOC]
Move Action: depends on what Edmond does I will keep him within 30' for the Shield Other spell and to catch him in the Channel Energy burst. 
 Standard Action: Channel Energy (to heal) 2d6 [/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP: 29/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 2/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Neurotic

Gritting his teeth in pain, Edmond is still relieved to see his friend recover his wits.

He turns toward the derro.

"Let me introduce you to your death. This is Deathwail. Deathwail this is Bonesetter."
The tone is back to his monotone and sparks play over his body even as his eyes flash in clashing colors remniscient of one of his spells.

He swings at the derro from behind hulking half-orc, careful not to disrupt enraged warriors attack. Deathwail glows dull brown as it arcs toward derro.

Move and attack (I don't think I have line to charge) and depending on exact Thorsons and Manachan positions might even have trouble standing adjacent. Luckily, it's no problem. Channel Touch of Fatigue.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Whilst I'm happy to adjudicate that for you, Neurotic, did you miss that Edmond was blinded by the derro's spell?


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Everybody stand back and give the blind guy with the polearm some room. This could get messy.


----------



## Valthosian

OOC: I'm kinda scared


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Ambrus said:


> OOC: Everybody stand back and give the blind guy with the polearm some room. This could get messy.






Valthosian said:


> OOC: I'm kinda scared




OOC: Thanks, guys; I needed a good laugh this AM!


----------



## Neurotic

yeah, sorry about that, I missed it 

what I did see is big two twos that hit me. Wouldn't surprise me if that would blind him without additional spells.

Thank you HolyMan for right spell! 

Edmond stands ready tro defend himself with back to the wall to give others some room.
"I'm blind! Leave me, get the caster!"


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] Your welcome Neurotic,  I get thinks right once in a while. Wish I had somethiong for the blindness but sorry I do not, but if things go badly for the others I will "aid another" to help get you into the fight. 

Oh darn it! I missed the fun this morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Erm, why did you put +1 to AC? If total defense is always more effective then weapon expertize what's the function of it? I know I can attack with penalty, but it doesn't make much difference until 8th or even 12th level?

I know he would have hit Edmond even with +4...I'm just interested...and yes, bad round. I must be only caster who regularly fails will saves and only warrior who fails Fort saves  Problem with dubbling in things


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Brindom's Shield Other spell includes a +1 deflection bonus to AC and a +1 resistance bonus to saves. Combat Expertise has been nerfed a bit in Pathfinder, I guess it mainly serves as a route into the feat tree. I think they did something similar with Power Attack as well.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: No problem, I was just wondering since I stated taking full defense, why that wasn't +4...I thought +1 was from defensive stance


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan darts forwards and grabs at the legs of the flying derro, but the little creature wriggles and kicks away his hands. However, this causes enough of a distraction that both aasimar and derro look up suddenly to see the half-orc charging at them, axe raised. 

He smashes the axe into the derro and slices it in two. Manachan is liberally sprayed with derro blood, and the two gory pieces splatter to the ground with a wet slap. 

[sblock=ooc]
Manachan: Grapple attempt. This uses CMB (+1), +2 for feat. 7+3=10, fails against derro's CMD.

Thorson: Axe charge. 20+5+2=27. Critical confirm = 15+2+7=24. Critical hit for 3x 1d12+12 = 61 points of damage (!).

Brindom's channel (2d6) heals 4 points to all present (although the derro is too far dead to benefit).

Re: Edmond fighting defensively, it is my understanding that this would start on your initiative count and last one round; as Thorson attacked before Edmond's initiative he wasn't yet in the defensive posture.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Startled at the sight of such a grisly demise, Dj'hân screams in fright and quickly slaps his hands over his eyes. The air in the room suddenly grows still and the urchin falls unceremoniously to the ground with a dull thud.

OOC: That was certainly a, uh, dramatic return for Thorson...


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] Ewww... glad he is on our side.  [/sblock]

Brindom rushes to Edmond's side to see if there is anything he can do for him. Bending down he says "Edmond, that half-orc just cut the derro in half, and Dj'hân is down. We need to get away from that beast." he says while grabbing the warrior by the arm and trying to pull him back down the hall.

[sblock=OOC2]This may be bad Brindom and Manachan don't know the half-orc. Gulp!! I can't take 61 points of damage!!![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr Simon said:


> Re: Edmond fighting defensively, it is my understanding that this would start on your initiative count and last one round; as Thorson attacked before Edmond's initiative he wasn't yet in the defensive posture.




[sblock=OOC]It's even worse - until a chaacter has taken an action in a combat, they're flat-footed. (Can't remember if Edmond had acted in that fight or not).

BTW, I'm going snowboarding in Utah 'till Monday! Back on the boards Tuesday. Please NPC me as needed![/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian

*Thorson*

After the half-orc's axe finished cleaving its way through the Derro and his somewhat matching halves fall to the ground, unbound by levitation, Thorson flicks the weapon almost casually, spraying the excess blood from the weapon where it falls, unnoticed amidst the overwhelming gore of the departed necromancer. His shoulders rise and fall powerfully and his shockingly loud panting demonstrates the exertion that going into a rage takes upon a berserker. After a long pause he turns to the rest of the party and they can clearly see that the light of madness is gone from his eyes and his expression is... confused. And then his gaze falls upon the halfling and a faint smile creases his face.
Oops, I did it again. He turns to Edmond. Edmond... what in Gorum's name are you doing here? He looks around the chamber a moment longer. Where in the 9 hells am I and what's going on?


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân rolls into a sitting position, his little hands still firmly covering his eyes, and tries to quiet his sobbing. He attempts to speak clearly in spite of his quivering lip. _"T-this i-is t-the Bone S-s-setter's lair. We're in s-some old i-icky P-Pharasman c-catacombs beneath t-the G-Grey District."_ *sniff* _"T-t-that... guy y-you just... c-cut down w-was t-the B-B-Bone Setter; a n-n-n-necro m-m-mancer..."_ *sniff* _"He w-was a d-derro; c-crazy blue m-men who s-snatch p-people out of th-their beds at n-night, drag em o-off and d-do... stuff to em."_ The urchin vaguely motions towards the worktable with an elbow to indicate the amalgamation of sewn together humanoid body parts as an example of "stuff". _"W-we c-came d-down here c-cuz the Marshall Lady a-asked us t-to come and find a sh-shoanti who w-was t-taken away b-by the d-derro. W-we f-found h-h-half of em..."_ *sniff* _"...back with a d-drek eater. N-now wh-where here l-looking f-for the other h-h-half and th-the B-Bone S-Setter."_ *sniff* _"And h-here y-you are Mr. Giant..."_ *sniff*


----------



## Neurotic

"It's alright Brindom. This is former companion of ours, Thorson. He was just, well, charmed by pretty blue men. Can you do something about my eyes?"

"I'd say it's good to see you again, Thorson, but I cannot. I see you still have strength to fell down a tree with one blow."


----------



## HolyMan

With his chest still hurting Brindom eyes the half-orc suspisiously. "Edmond I can't help you we may need to take you to a temple if the effects don't wear off soon." he says helping edmond to his feet. "Dj'hân are you all right?"


[sblock=ooc]remove blindness ia a 3rd lvl spell if the effects are permeant we may need to pay to get it removed. [/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian

*Thorson*

Sorry about the chest Edmond... glad you got tougher since I last saw you. Thorson has the grace to look embarassed.


----------



## Ambrus

_"I-I'm o-okay."_ The urchin, his hands over his eyes, slowly clambers to his feet. _Gotta be strong... like the bear._ Turning his back on the room, Dj'hän takes a few deep breaths and skirts the edge of the room to the western side tunnels. He eagerly distracts himself from the carnage and gore just a few feet behind him by taking some tentative steps forward to survey first one, then the second tunnel.


----------



## Neurotic

"Pffft! You got me on surprise." smiles Edmond.

"Go, guard little one, he's off exploring again and will fly out screaming something's out to get him. Hopefuly, this time won't be anything more seriuos then lost tomcat."

"I'll be fine, Brindom, you go, I'll hook deathwail on your belt or cloak and will follow you as I can. Warn me if there is something on the floor to be wary about."


----------



## Dr Simon

The left hand corridor travels a short distance before ending in a door. The right hand corridor opens into a room with an incongrously opulent four-poster bed, a writing desk and a large full-length mirror. This room in turn leads onto another bedchamber, this time with a simple, small cot and a small shelf containing a few books and some skulls. There is a long bench in the room, to which is strapped a human-sized torso covered in Shoanti tattoos. It has only one arm - the right - which flops and thrashes about wildly in a parody of life.

[sblock=Manachan]
In the room where you fought the necromancer, you notice that the head of the stiched creature lying on the slab is that of a Shoanti youth.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Moving the exploration on a bit further, since there is nothing to stop you at the moment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Alone with his thoughts since he cannot see...Edmond entertains trading potential in his mind.

_"We could give Thing fresh bodies instead of living creatures since it seems my companions aren't keen on slaughtering derro. Or we could renege on our deal, since it cannot follow, but that could pose additional problems. Thing is, Thing is problem that needs to be solved. I'll ask Lynn if she can house it under Free Meat."_


----------



## Ambrus

Jubilant to have found a room with no body parts in it, Dj'hân breathes a sigh of relief and gets to work thoroughly searching the opulent bedchamber; leaving the other rooms to his companions.

OOC: Searching the bedchamber, four poster bed, desk and mirror for anything of interest. Taking 20 if possible.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Back from Snowboarding and playing catch-up![/sblock]

Manachan scoops up the head from the Bone Setter's table on his way out of the room, and follows his friends.

He calmly accepts Edmond's assertion that Thorson is a friend.


----------



## Valthosian

*Thorson*

Thorson watches the activity of his rescuers and noticing that none of them appear to want to approach the gruesome remnants of their foe squats down to search the derro for items of interest.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom looks away from where the half-orc rummages through the chopped up remains of the derro. _The derro?_ he thinks to himself. "Edmond, didn't Thing say someone other than the derro was in charge?" he asks while trying not to look in Thorson's direction.


----------



## Neurotic

"Yes, he said it was tall man. Pale like us. We're not over yet."


----------



## Dr Simon

*Searching, searching*

Dj'hân makes a thorough examination of the first bedroom. It seems to be outfitted for somebody human-sized, not a derro, but otherwise he finds nothing of any interest. Apart from the obvious furnishings the room is bare.

Thorson digs through the remains of the derro. Its skull-embroidered robes lie in tatters but its few belongings can be salvaged. It was holding a small wand made of bone, with one end carved into a skull shape. Around its waist it was wearing a belt with a pouch full of strange herbs, bits of animal and other assorted rubbish. A finely crafted dagger also hangs from the belt, and on one of its fingers it wears a plain but unblemished copper ring.

The others keep on guard whilst this is going on, but apart from the thrashing of arm and torso in the far room the Dead Warrens are silent.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân edges closer to the side room with its little cot but trepidation keeps him well away from the shoanti torso with its flailing arm. _"Umm. I think this is part of the guy we're looking for..."_ Eager for distraction, the urchin keeps his head down and eyes averted from the torso as he quickly looks over the small cot and bookshelf.

Then, having finished with that, an idea occurs to the urchin. Pulling his liripoop off of his head, Dj'hân reaches into its fathomless depths and withdraws the oversized Harrow deck. The boy seems to  whisper silently to it for a moment. Then, deck in hand, he walks slowly through each of the rooms, as if listening to inaudible words.

_OOC: Searching the small side room. Then, using the Harrow deck, Dj'hân will cast detect magic to fully survey the trio of rooms ending at the closed door in the side corridor. By my count, we're only missing the Shoanti's left arm..._


----------



## HolyMan

"Well, I bet the derro have warned this evil man by now maybe we shouldn't let him be anymore prepared for us than he already is." Brindom responds heading to the only other hallway the group has not been down.

Looking down the hall he can barely make out the shadow of the door. Taking a deep breath he watches and waits for the others to ready themselves for what may be the finally confrontation here in the Dead Warrens.


----------



## Dr Simon

Dj'hân searches the rooms for magical auras. The animated torso (which seems to fit with the other pieces of Shoanti that you have) registers, predictably, moderate necromantic magic. There are no other items in the rooms, but of the derro necromancer's possessions the ring radiates faint abjuration and his wand faint necromantic magic. The books on the shelf are a few treatises on necromantic theory, as well as a small notebook that appears to be a spellbook.

So you stand before the unexplored door. You detect no sound from beyond it.

[OOC: Yes, you have a left arm to find somewhere]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: DrSimon, I sent you an email to that psion address

OOC2: did blindness dissipate upon caster's death or after few minutes while Dj'ahn searched? If not, can we use spellcraft to determine exact spell used so we know if it's permanent? Edmond is useless like this unless we remove the effect...


----------



## Dr Simon

Blindness is still in effect. Will post more later.


----------



## Ambrus

Passing by, Dj'hân motions to the wand and ring that Thorson has collected from the derro and says: _"Zalara says those are special; they've got some magic to em."_

When he gets to the booshelf, the urchin pauses to remove his liripoop and carefully tucks the various tomes into its fathomless depths.

Finally arriving at the closed door, Dj'hân pauses to whisper to the others: _"It's quiet inside and there aint any magic on the other side."_ The urchin then waits for the grownups to decide how to proceed.


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson follows Dj'hân and listens to what the urchin is saying with some confusion. Who is Zalara? And what arm are you talking about? Who are these others Thorson absently scratches his head in confusion.


----------



## Ambrus

The tiny urchin giggles. _"You remember Zellara don't you Mr. Giant?_" Dj'hân reaches into his liripoop and withdraws an oversized deck of old Varisian Harrow card to show the towering half-orc. _"We met years ago when we first went to see her at her old place on Lancet Street. She did a Harrowing for us; remember? I was the Bear!"_ The urchin returns the deck to the depths of his red cap. His tone growing more solemn, he continues. _"Turns out the Shoanti that we came here for is i-in... pieces. We're missin a left arm."_ Casually the urchin motions towards his aasimar companion. _"This angel-kin here is Mr Manachan. That there priest..."_ Dh'jân jerks a thumb towards the armored man. _"...is Mr. Brindom. They're good guys helpin us out."_


----------



## Valthosian

But she died! How can she be telling you that these things are magical? We put her ghost to rest... didn't we?Thorson casts his eyes about, superstitious nervousness evident in his expression.


----------



## Ambrus

The tiny urchin merely giggles delightedly, as if the towering half-orc had told him a silly joke.


----------



## HolyMan

Concern on his face, Brindom wonders if Dh'jân may have gotten hit on the head. He asks, "You feel o.k. Dh'jân? I don't know what you are talking about your making no sense to me." 

Taking a look back towards the door before turning to talk to the group, "We don't have time to talk of the past my friends we should stop this necro-wizard before he does more evil," he says.


----------



## Ambrus

The tiny urchin merely shrugs sheepishly up at the priest. _"It's the Harrow."_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan listens attentively as the boy discusses the group's past with the huge Barbarian, and nods to the man when Dh'jân introduces him.


----------



## Dr Simon

You open the door to reveal a small, dry room containing two large free-standing bookshelves full of old books. The room is otherwise empty.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân guardedly enters the small library, turning to peer all around as he approaches the bookshelves. The tiny urchin begins to examine the books up close with an appraising eye. _"Ya know, this place is kinda cozy; fer an old ossuary an all that is..."_


----------



## HolyMan

Turning and looking around the room, Brindom shakes his head. "Did we miss a door, I thought the only other door in this place was all boarded up." he says confused.

[sblock=OOC] according to the map we missed a door but I haven't gone back to check, but I think it was boarded over so we went by it. Don't quote me I could be remembering wrong. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Looks like a door to the south two rooms east of Majenko's location.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=OOC]
Yes, the only unexplored door (assuming no secret doors) is the boarded-up one south of the laboratory that looked like it had been hastily tidied up.
[/sblock]

Dj'hân finds that the library is quite extensive in the matters of golem creation, necromancy and diseases and utterly lacking in books on fine arts, romantic poetry and floral design.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: So, try the unexplored door, head out to try to cure Edmond's blindness first, other actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"What shall we do, gentlemen? I hate to leave when we're so close to our goal, but Edmond's condition slightly limits his ability to contribute."


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: How many books are in this collection exactly?

Dj'hân quietly pouts about the lack of picture books before turning back to his companions. _"Edmond can stay with the prisoners for a few minutes while we check out the last room. Who knows what we might find in there!"_ Pulling his staff of curing out of his hat, the urchin inquires: _"Anybody still hurt?"_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"A good plan, little one. I still have some minor wounds, but I'm not sure they're worth worrying over."

OOC: 28/33 HP


----------



## Neurotic

"Return me to Majenko for safekeeping while you finish this? What am I now, a Dj'ahns grandmother? Get me out of here, I'll find my way to the temple, heal and return.

Or leave me here and shout 'Shoot' when you need me to shoot something, just don't be in front when I do it."


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân dutifully pokes Manachan with the tip of his healing staff.

OOC: Use Magic Device to activate the wand.

The urchin turns to the blinded warrior. _"Oh C'mon, don't be such a baby. We'll be done before you can even get up the stairs."_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan smiles at the image dour Edmond's words elicits, and thanks Dj'hân gravely for the healing.


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson heads for the remaining door with a glance to Dj'hân. He prepares to smash through it once the others arrive.


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Thorson will likely need to be lead to the door in question since, I believe, he isn't yet familiar with it.


----------



## Valthosian

OOC: Charm doesn't imply a memory wipe, my role playing of Thorson come out from under the necromancer's control was likely flawed. The barb may know more than you think at this point


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: I'd assumed by your role-playing that Thorson didn't remember anything about how he got down here. My mistake. So, might he recall anything of further use; such as what's behind the bared door, where the missing arm might be or who the mysterious human we've heard about might be?


----------



## Valthosian

OCC: One of the big rules off the evil overlord list, don't tell the charmed guard all your secrets.


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: But the derro necromancer was small... Perhaps he doesn't follow the evil overlord's "big rules".


----------



## Valthosian

OCC: You could make a living as a lawyer in Baator


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> OOC: How many books are in this collection exactly?




Exactly, I couldn't say, but there are two free-standing bookshelves full of books, so probably about a hundred.


----------



## HolyMan

"Edmond, you can put your hand on my shoulder and I'll guide you." Brindom tells the warrior. "If there's trouble you can just swing that huge polearm in circles or whatever to keep foes at bay." 

Waiting for a reply Brindom exchanges his club and shield for his bow. "We will bring up the rear. And I think Manachan and Thorson should take the front."

[sblock=OOC] You can still attack with a little guidance(just a big neg), but better yet you can aid another. If melee breaks out you could aid Brindom just need to hit AC 10. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

[sblock=OOC]and of course, eat steel instead of somebody else 

Still I think it's a viable tactics, especially with area spells like prismatic spray...just point and shoot  I don't think I could make it back to the temple and back before you finish this...

How long does Shield Other last?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

With a bit of work, Thorson tears the boards off the door and opens it. Beyond is what looks like a storeroom, albeit one where everything in it has been smashed.

The reason for the devastation must be the strange creature made from the stitched together body parts of a range of animals, with perhaps a bit of human. On seeing the door open it charges forwards and rakes Thorson with its right arm, seemingly a bunch of cat's legs sewn together. In its other "hand" (looks like the foreleg of a griffin) it clutches a severed left arm covered with Shoanti tattoos.

[sblock=OOC]

Initiative:

Manachan:
Thing: Attack Thorson, hits flat-footed AC for 9 damage.
Dj'hân:
Thorson:
Edmond:

(Forgot to do Dj'hân's use of the healing wand, will add that in next round).
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

The urchin screams in fright as the still air surrounding him suddenly warms and surges violently forth to envelope and desiccate the unnatural creature.

OOC: 30-ft line of fire; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half; Entangling Exhalation feat.


----------



## HolyMan

"What is that..? Hey it has a tattooed arm!" Brindom yells as he notices the "strange" weapon the thing is weilding. Drawing an arrow Brindom hesitates, "I can't get a clear shot draw it out of there."

[sblock=OOC] Sheild Other last one hour per lvl so 3 hours  that should be enough time. Since PF doesn't have delay I will ready an action to shoot when a shot presents itself. Don't have my numbers up will edit them in for you. Oh and guess I need a spot in the initative order please.

Longbow +7 (includes point blank shot&weapon focus);1d8(x3) 100' range
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]

HP: 29/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan reacts quickly, letting fly a bolt of _Celestial Fire_ (Ranged Touch +3 for 1d6+3 Damage) at the foul creature.

[sblock=Dr. Simon]Not sure if _Mage Armor_ is still in effect - it's duration is long and I've lost track of actual time spent down here. If it is in effect, his AC will be 20 (16T/17FF).[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 28/33     AC: 16  AC(T): 16  AC(FF): 13  Init: +06

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            08     5     +3          

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD: 13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2     

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (3/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (2/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation          * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic                * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson bellows in pain at the thing's foul blow and as his vision takes in its unnatural nature he flies into another rage and his axe descends at the abomination with all of his might.

[sblock=OOC]Thorson enrages, 4 rage points left, 23/32 hp left with 4 extra hp gained from enraging. Enraged melee attack +7 to hit, 1d12+12 (Crit 20 x 3) [/Sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Thorson and Manachan prepare to attack, but the overpowering stench of the stitched-together obscenity cripples them with nausea.

Further back, Dj'hân is not so affected by the smell and he unleashes a storm of fiery air down the short corridor, past Manachan and Thorson. The creature isn't even singed, but its movement become sluggish and awkward; it seems worse affected by Dj'hân's battering winds than creatures usually are.

Brindom nocks an arrow and waits for an opening, but his friends are in the way.
Finally, Manachan recovers from the worst of the stench and is able to fire a blast of golden celestial fire past Thorson, searing the creature on its furry shoulder.

Shuddering, the creature rakes Thorson with its claws again, catching the half-orc a heavy blow. Its slow and awkward movements cancelled out by the half-orc's nauseous incapacitation.

[sblock=OOC]
The creature has a noisome stench that affects Thorson and Manachan. Fort save Thorson 5+5=10, fail, Manachan 2+4=6, fail. So round 1 becomes:

Manachan: nauseous.
Golem: attack Thorson, resolved in previous post.
Dj'hân: line of fire for 1d6=3 damage. Creature fails Reflex save, but doesn't seem to take fire damage.
Thorson: nauseous.
Brindom: ready with bow attack
Edmond: ?

Round 2
Manachan: recovers, so resolve previous attack celestial fire ranged touch 11+3=14, hits for 4 damage.
Golem: attack Thorson again, hits for 10 damage.
Dj'hân:
Thorson: able to act again
Brindom:
Edmond:
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond is blind. Therefore, unless Brindom says run straight five steps and swing horizontally and low, he stands there listening and keeping Deathwail in ready defensive position (total defense)...


Actually, I just thought of something...
First round: Edmond concentrates and looks at the worlds magic threads uses Detect Magic class feature - don't know if one needs to see normally to detect? Counting on the golem's enchantments to give it away

Second round: points the finger, "Brindom, point the finger toward the beast! Is it undead?" and fires off Disrupt Undead (so it's not important if he hits his friends - maybe you can lessen the penalties?)

Third Round: Edmond concentrates again and the sound of charging full plate wearing warrior sounds behind the creature uses Ghost Sound class feature


----------



## HolyMan

*Round 2*

"I'm not sure, but I know how to find out." Brindom says bring one hand up to his holy symbol. Holding it towards the creature he prays. "Erastil smite my enemies with your great power."

The holy symbol in Brindom's hand flares to life and a light blue glow burst from it. When the glow touches the creature...

[sblock=action] 
Standard Action: Channel Energy (to harm undead) 2d6
Brindom goes before edmond so he should know if he effected the creature and I will edit the post. [/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP: 29/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 1/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Ambrus

Frantically, Dj'hân waves his tiny arms about, as if trying to physically stir the air. Suddenly the temperature in the room plummets as exhalations turn to fog. Motes of frost appear in the air as thr urchin unleashes a biting wind that swirls harmlessly past his companions to envelos the motley monster.

OOC: 30-ft line of cold; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half.


----------



## Dr Simon

Rime forms on the door frame as Dj'hân 's blast of icy air shrieks through the corridor. Frost forms on the fur, on the parts of the creature that has fur, but it shakes itself and shrugs this off, unaffected.

Thorson tries the more direct approach with his axe but this time his attack is over-reached and lacks the power to penetrate the creature's hide.

Brindom focuses on his holy symbol. The room is briefly filled with the scents of spring. Edmond, Brindom, Manachan and Thorson, all wounded, feel some of their wounds close. The stitched-together creature is unaffected either way, neither healed nor harmed.

Edmond fires a beam of dark energy from his finger, blindly hoping to hit the beast, but the beam passes it by.

[sblock=OOC]
Dj'hân line of cold attack 2d6=12, but seems to be no affect.
Thorson axe attack 4+7=11, miss.
Brindom channel energy for 2d6=7. All wounded characters heal 7 points.
Edmond: disrupt undead, 25% miss chance =13. Miss.

(I've assumed that he cast detect magic last round. There's nothing to say that it specifically requires eyes and it seems like a neat idea so I've reduced the miss chance for blindness, but not entirely as it only gives a vague awareness.)

Initiative reminder:

Manachan
Carrion Golem
Dj'hân
Thorson
Brindom
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian

Frustrated beyond tolerance the half-orc takes another swing at the monstrosity.

[sblock=ooc]2 Rage points left, 23 of 32hp +4 raging hp for 27hp. Enraged melee attack +7 to hit, 1d12+12 (Crit 20 x 3)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

*Brindom Round 3*

"It's not the walking dead, some sticthed together creature." Brindom tells Edmond as he draws his arrow back once more. "And I can't get a clear shot." he adds in fustration.

[sblock=action] 
That was a bad round 2 Whew!!

Standard Action: Ready Action = Shoot the golem when he gets an open shot.
Which will probably be never.  Might need to change weapons but still will be hard to get into that room.

 Longbow +7 (includes point blank shot&weapon focus);1d8(x3) 100' range
 [/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP: 36/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 1/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock][/QUOTE][/quote][/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ambrus

The urchin's brow creases, displaying his fear and uncertainty. _"My wind doesn't hurt it. I-I don't know what to do."_ Dj'hân grabs at the empty air around him and, turning in place to rile it up, unleashes another warm sirocco towards the monster.
[sblock=OOC]30-ft line of fire; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half; Entangling Exhalation feat. Dj'hân will repeat this action every round since entangling it is apparently all he can attempt to do against this creature, it being unharmed by both heat and cold.

Sorry for the late reply. I just noticed that my email notification seems to not working so I hadn't realized anyone had posted in several days. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

In an effort to open up the combat a bit, Manachan slips past Thorson's whirling axe and executes a neat diving roll, coming up behind the creature and laying into it with fists and elbows.

[sblock=OOC]Acrobatics: +6
Attack: 1 Flanking Attack at +5 TH/1d6 Damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 28/33     AC: 20*  AC(T): 16*  AC(FF): 17*  Init: +06
                         *Includes [I]Mage Armor[/I]

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            08     5     +3          

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD: 13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2     

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (3/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (2/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation          * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic                * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Maybe Dj'ahn can use his staves of power and heal and pelt the beast with acid? Every little bit counts...

"I'm going there! Brindom, I need you to be my eyes. When we approach Thorson, I'll wind up Deathwail and you'll say strike at the right moment. I can pinpoint it's location somewhat for next few heartbeats. Thorson, I'll need you to duck when you hear Brindom shout. I'll aim high from right to left slightly downward."

OOC: if Thorson has magic items on his person, tell me where they are please


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan rolls past the creature, nimbly evading a swipe from its claws, comes up swiftly onto his feet and lands a solid blow to where its kidneys would be if it were alive.

It gives a silent roar and slams its claws into Thorson again, raking him horribly. The half-orc answers with a devastating axe attack, slicing off the creature's right arm. It drops the Shoanti arm so as to bring its hippogriff claw into action.

As Brindom and Edmond move up and ready attacks, Dj'ahn's blast of air scorches the corridor but seems to have no effect on the lurching creature.
Edmond lashes out wildly with Deathwail, the blade passing close to Thorson's ear but failing to reach the creature.

[sblock=ooc]
Manachan Tumble 15+6=21, success, unarmed strike 20+5=25, (immune to criticals), damage 1d6=5
Golem attack on Thorson, hits for 13 damage (!)
Dj'ahn: entangling exhalation, immune to damage, makes save.
Thorson attack on golem, 18+9=27, hits for 1d12+12=24 damage (!!)
Brindom: readying this round.
Edmond: 25% miss chance= 24, attack roll 6.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Gah! I forgot True Strike!

Following round(s): True Strike first. No miss chance, +20 to hit. Full power attack. Channel my last (1st level that is) hm. Chill Touch vs. Sparks? Shocking Grasp  into the beast +25 to attack; 2d4+12 (20/x3)+3d6 lightning

OOC: No more spells except for cantrips (Touch of Fatigue for channeling) and Arcane Attunement. Round after this one, re-cast Detect Magic


----------



## Ambrus

Seeing the towering half-orc receive a mauling, Dj'hân quickly pulls his staff of currying from his cap and scurries through the tangle of legs to slap Thorson's ankle with his staff of healing.

OOC: Retrieve an object as a move equivalent action. Five foot step forward. Use Magic Device +7 as a standard action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan follows his blow to the kidney with a one-two punch.

[sblock=Actions]Flurry of Blows: 2 Attacks, +2 TH, 1d6 Damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 28/33     AC: 16  AC(T): 16  AC(FF): 13  Init: +06

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            08     5     +3          

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD: 13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2     

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (3/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (2/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation          * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic                * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

*Round 3 I think?*

Seeing the the terrible assault on Thorson, Brindom again prays to Erastil for help. The divine energy burst forth, helping the warrior. But Brindom knows he cannot call on Erastil further. Even the gods have their limit when it comes to helping, he does have other followers prayers to listen to.

"Dj'hân grab the arm and let's get out of here!" he says in fustration.

[sblock=action] 
Standard Action: Channel Energy 2d6 (heal living). Note: Last One In case the Use Magic Device fails.
Move action: none

Terrible bottle neck wish I had taken spiritual weapon 
[/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP: 36/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 0/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock][/QUOTE][/quote][/quote][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Valthosian

Despite the abominations savage blows, the adrenalin surging through Thorson's body keeps him on his feet and roaring his rage. Feeling cramped in the corridor he takes two quick steps to flank the creatures missing arm and tries to open the wound further.

[sblock=action]5 foot step to Thorson's left, Enraged melee attack +7 to hit, 1d12+12 (Crit 20 x 3)[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]HP: 10/32 (12 + 16 con + 3 from con mod + 1 favored class)
Enraged HP: 36
AC: 15 (4 from armor, 1 from dex), Touch: 11, FF: 14
Enraged AC: 13
BAB: 1
CMB: 5 (1 BAB + 4 Str)
Saves: Fort: +5 (2 from barbarian, 3 con) Will: -1, Reflex +1
Melee Attack: Greataxe +5 to hit, 1d12+8 (Crit 20 x 3)
Enraged Melee Attack: +7 to hit, 1d12+12 (Crit 20 x 3)
Ranged Attack: Throwing Axe(2) +2 to hit, 1d6 +4 (Crit 20 x 2)
Speed: 30 (30 base + 10 barbarian -10 Scale Armor)
Rage Points: 7 (4 + 3 con)
Initiative: +1 (1 dex)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan slams his fists into the back of the beast in rapid succession, hearing the snapping of bone and jolting the creature at the last minute as it aims a swing at Thorson. The hippogriff claws whistle past the half-orc's face, missing by a whisker.

As Dj'hân boldly steps forwards he tries in vain to get the wand to activate, then Thorson take a step to the side, winds up his swing and slices the torso of the creature in twain. Inside the creature has stuffing instead of entrails. Its legs buckle, then the ruined creation collapses to the floor, spilling sawdust everywhere.

[sblock=ooc]
Manachan flurry of blows (plus flank) 5+4=9, misss; 17+4=21, hit for 1d6=6 damage.
Dj'hân UMD 3+7=10, no effect.
Thorson axe attack 13+7=20, hits for 1d12+12=15 damage.

The carrion golem is destroyed.

So, you now have all the parts of Gaekhen, the Shoanti brave, plus three derro prisoners.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan lowers his fists and stands panting, catching his breath after the fight.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân will repeatedly poke the injured with his staff of healing as required so as to relieve their pain. Then, ignoring the dismembered carcass and Shoanti limb, the urchin will turn his attention to thoroughly searching the workroom at their backs; one they'd passed through earlier but failed to check out properly in their earlier haste.


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson slumps heavily against the wall in weakness, his jaw still clenched in a rictus grimace, breath whistling through his teeth as his labored body copes with the wounds and the utter exhaustion of the withdrawal of the rage.


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] Didn't see the effect of my last channel energy Dr.Si, did I not get it off? Just need to know how much more hp Thorson got because if it's not much I will use my last spell on him and tell everyone it is time to bug out. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I didn't use it as combat had ended, but if you still want to use it I'll let you know the results.


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] Thorson is down to 10 hp so go ahead and use that I would like to save the CLW for if anyone hits neg hp. Thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Channel positive energy 2d6=7 to all characters (I think everyone is easily within 30 ft. of Brindom)

Plan?

Edit: Oops, fotgot Djahn's "staff" of healing. Short on time, so will do that tomorrow.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: PLAN? oh yes I have a plan.

"Let's get out of here." Brindom says leading Edmond and scooping up the Shoanti arm.


----------



## Ambrus

_"Hold on a sec."_ Dj'hân tries to hurry as he searches both the workroom and the barred room for anything worth scavenging aside from body parts.


----------



## Neurotic

"We need to get rid of the Derro. Either throw them to Thing or pick one of the bodies, they're fresh and will probably satisfy it. Those still living are either coming with us and will be dealt with by the guards or we kill them now."


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom grimaces at the thought of giving the derro to Thing. "How are we to get all of them out of here?" he asks. "Maybe we should just tell the watch they are here."


----------



## Neurotic

"They walk. They won't try anything foolish since they are bound and will be surrounded. I'll make them too fatigued to run. You're a good man, Brindom."


----------



## Dr Simon

Whilst the big folk make fast the derro captives, Dj'hân searches the room, having finally managed to get the staff of healing to work. Perhaps the ambient necromantic energies of this place must be hindering it. Yes, that must be it....

The room looks to once have been a larder - even necromancers and their insane derro minions need bread and water. However, everything in it has been smashed to pieces and ruined.

OOC: Unless you want to do anything else down in the Dead Warrens I'll move forwards in the next post.  Wand of CLW 1d8+1=8


----------



## HolyMan

"Thank you Edmond," Brindom says with a grin that the warrior can't see but should feel through the young priests words. "Let's take the Shanoti warrior back to his people."

[sblock=OOC] I'm ready to get out of the Dead Warrens though it has been a blast. And that would be +15 HP to Thorin[sp?] for a total of 25. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân reaches into his liripoop and once more withdraws the oversized Harrow deck. Iddly flipping over a card, the urchin studies it's image for a moment before turning in place to carefully study both rooms.[sblock=OOC]Using detect magic to study the contents of each room. Assuming both of these two final rooms have been carefully searched, Dj'hân is more than willing to depart the warrens.

Is anyone still hurt? Dj'hân intends to use his wand repeatedly to heal everyone as required.

If there's a desire to feed Thing, we could move the bodies we've left lying around the warrens; the golem, the derro caster, the derro lookout in the tunnels and the two bodies that the derro had been working on in two of the workrooms. That should be enough to satisfy him.

We might also want to, uhm, damage the torso section we're carrying sufficiently to have it cease its flailing before we hand it back over to the Shoanti. Just saying... [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Dj'hân draws the cards of the Harrow deck, but the deck tells him that there is nothing hidden and magical in these two rooms. Oddly, the card of The Betrayal seems to crops up more than expected, but perhaps it is just echoing the detached body parts in this necromancer's lair with its depiction of the severed head.

[sblock=ooc]


Ambrus said:


> We might also want to, uhm, damage the torso section we're carrying sufficiently to have it cease its flailing before we hand it back over to the Shoanti. Just saying...




Actually, Brindom's channelling was enough to stop that - it was a sort of undead fragment.

Detect magic and a search of the rooms show that there is nothing of interest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I long for the clean light of the sun as well. Let's depart this place and return the noble warrior to his clan!"

OOC: Manachan is at full HP now.


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] Brindom is also at full HP and I believe that the shield other may still be in effect.

Brindom won't drag around dead derro to feed Thing opting to "cover" anyone else who wishes to. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Though it's a distasteful task, the dead Derro will be no worse off eaten than laying here rotting. And since he gave his word to Thing, Manachan will pitch in taking the dead Derro to the pit.

The live ones he suggests be given over to the watch.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond carries one of the bodies to Thing.

"Let's get out of here."


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: By my count there are 6 bodies in the warrens: 2 derro, Cabbagehead, the golem and two cadavers. I may have forgotten some. Should keep Thing happy for months.


----------



## Dr Simon

Thing is slobberingly ecstatic over the gift of "fresh meat". This task completed, the group returns to Citadel Volshyenek with a collection of Shoanti body parts and a group of captive derro. The derro are taken away by the guard before you even get to Marshal Kroft, and when you arrive in her office she is accompanied by a priest of Abadar.

"Answer me this," she says, without any preamble, greetings or acknowledgement of your quest. "Did you tell anyone about Trinia Sabor?"

At each answer she looks to the priest who gives a nod. This done, she dismisses him and greets you more warmly.

"I regret that I had to do that," she says, "but somehow the Queen must have heard of our prisoner. She's been taken from our protective custody to the Longacre Building, and since the order came from the Royal Court there was nothing I could do to prevent it. I fear that Ms. Sabor's fair trial may never happen." She clenches her jaw, then shrugs off the annoyance. "So, this Shoanti boy; did you succeed?"


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=OOC]I had to search through the previous game thread to find an answer for Kroft; it's been more than six months since we had anything to do with Trinia! While poking around our old posts I found that the dead shoanti's name is _Gaekhen_ and his upset grandfather's is _Thousand Bones_ incidentally. [/sblock]Dj'hân looks utterly perplexed by the marshal's question. Understanding finally dawns across the tiny urchin's features once he glances over to his silent reptilian companion for clarifcation. _"Oh! The sillyhead lady? Uh... Naw. We didn't talk bout her ta nobody. We spent tha night after we dropped her off here in tha shingles huntin imps; then I fell asleep in Edmond's backpack. Then we came here this mornin ta see you before we went out to tha Grey District. Been busy since then."_


----------



## Neurotic

"We didn't, but there were witnesses who might have said something to wrong ears even if they tried to protect her.

The boy we found, just maybe not in fully presentable state."

After a moments pause, seemingly trying to be more tactful, but not really succeeding Edmond adds
"Unfortunately."


----------



## Ambrus

Feeling the need to fill in the awkward silence following Edmond's brief report, the urchin rushes on excitedly. _"He was snatched by a bunch of Derro! They had him in pieces down in an old Pharasmian ossuary under the grey district with some other poor souls; some dead, some live. They was using some foul necromancy ta turn em inta tha dancing dead or stitchin em together inta these motley golem things and feedin tha leftover bits to a big ol drek eater. It's still down there still but the derro are all dead or down in yer dungeon now."_


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: PS, see this post.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom's mind wonders at who could have told the queen of Miss Sabor. He knows none of his new friends would do such a thing. So who else new she was under secert arrest?

Tired from the long day fighting for his life the young lad can't keep his thoughts straight and tries to focus on the talk of the Shoanti warrior.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kroft pinches the bridge of her nose and heaves a sigh.

"Well," she says wearily, "I'll handle the matter of the body with Thousand Bones, and the derro will be dealt with in due time. I almost forgot, your pay." She opens up a small strongbox to reveal some trade bars and gold coins. "One thousand gold, as agreed. As I see you are continuing to sub-contract," with a nod towards Thorson, "I'll leave you to the division. If you need healing or anything the city can pay for your treatment."

She sits down behind her desk.

"The city is calming down, at last," she says. "And thanks to you I think the immediate problem with the Shoanti will be resolved peacefully. I've got no pressing duties for you so you are free to go about your busines. I'll send for you when I need you again - I'm sure it'll be a 'when' and not an 'if'," she adds with a tired-looking smile.


----------



## HolyMan

"Well come on Edmond let's see to removing your blindness." Brindom says guiding the warrior out of Kroft's office.

[sblock=OOC] I'm ready to start back at the home Edmond was building. And the gold divison we could handle there as well. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"The priests know where I live, they send acolytes regularly to teach the kids. Thank you, Marshal, for your offer. I'm kind a eager to get my sight back."

After healing, Edmond continued his studies and repairs on his estate. He even parted with Deathwail for short time, giving it to dwarven smith to improve the weapon.

After seeing how much he had remaining after newest repairs and paying for the children, he tries to find minor magical item(s) to enhance his abliities in future missions.

[sblock=Level downtime]
1. Buy some medium armor - will be more precise when I see how much do I have
2. Buy masterwork weapon - I don't think I can afford magical one yet
3. Learn stuff - including new language I still need to determine which
4. Speak with Lynn about transferring Thing and feeding him with remains of her operation - if she needs that huge reefclaw removed and needs help, we can talk.

Look around for few minor items
Would crystals from Magic item compendium be allowed?
Or sets?

Rephrase the question: what sources for magic items are allowed? There are some like crystals that can be gotten for as little as 500gp which is important for low levels.

How much would you say I need to pay this month for upkeep and repairs? This time, minimum possible - last month (game time) Edmond spent almost 500gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

And so just over a week passes. Injuries heal or are healed. Work continues on the Mer'Cauthon house, and Brindom and Manachan move in to act as occasional tutors to the orphans. Dj'hân and Majenko drop in from time to time, as do Lynn and Thorson.

Then news begins to circulate around the city - the King's murderer has been tried. Her public execution will happen on Oathday this week. Marshal Kroft sends you a message - she would like you all to be there as observers, and she fears another riot may occur. The mood of the city is uncertain - many still distrust the Queen, but still others are keen for the blood of the traitor Trinia Sabor.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond sends a child with message for Marshal Kroft:
"Would you like us to escort her or just to be in the audience as backup?"


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom knows deep down that Miss Sabor is no murder, and that excuting her is wrong. As Oathday approaches he slowly becomes more and more moody, till finally he just says in his room most of the day.

One of the few times he is out of his room he asks some of the others, "Are we really going to let the queen get away with this?"


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> Edmond sends a child with message for Marshal Kroft:
> "Would you like us to escort her or just to be in the audience as backup?"




"Just be present, maintain a low profile."


----------



## Neurotic

*Burden of proof*



HolyMan said:


> "Are we really going to let the queen get away with this?"




"How would you prove she didn't do it? And equally important, how would you present it without queen loosing face in front of everyone? We have few hours if you have an idea."


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> We have few days if you have an idea."




OOC: Actually, just under one day. The message comes through just after noon on the day before Oathday.


----------



## Ambrus

Sitting on the edge of the kitchen table Dj'hân swings his tiny feet back and forth; bellying the grave nature of their conversation. _"This is dumb. Maybe tha dumb girl didn't do anything bad. But maybe we're tha dumb ones for trustin her when we don't know a lick bout her. And what does tha marshal expect us ta do if there's a riot? Fight the city-folk? fight the Queen's guard? Both are dumb ideas. All of this is dumb..."_

For his part, the pseudodragon merely listens to the conversation silently, his inhuman reptilian eyes not betraying his thoughts on the matter. The texture and coloration of his scales slowly assumes a drab brown tone to match the wooden table upon which he sits however. Turning his saurian head to face Dh'jân, Majenko and the boy seemingly share a brief though silent communion. The urchin finally nods at his draconic companion before addressing the group once more: _"Majenko thinks that tha marshall and us might be pushin our luck if we keep meddling in the Queen's business. She's fond of sending traitors to the gallows and she might look badly at what tha marshall and Vincario have been having us do fer em lately."_


----------



## Valthosian

Looking somewhat moody, Thorson offers only a little bit to the conversation. "Dealing with rulers in their own domains never ends well for the interferer, is this worth getting involved in?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan's handsome features take on a troubled cast as he weighs the words of his new friends carefully.

"On short acquaintance, the Marhsall seems a woman to be trusted, and has expressed her belief that Miss Sabor may be innocent of the charges against her. The Queen has the reputation for being . . . impetuous. I believe we should do what we can to ensure that an injustice is not being done. That being said, the Queen's word is law and I'd not have us get crosswise of that word either.

Unfortunately, I'm new to this place and wouldn't even know where to start inquiries. Is there perhaps something we can do in the short time we have . . . something that doesn't post too great a risk of the Queen's displeasure?"


----------



## HolyMan

"Well I'm not sure where to start," Brindom says feeling more confident that everyone is at least listening to his suggestion. "We could look for clues at Miss Sabor's residents, or ask how the queen located her after we took great care for noone to know she was captured. Maybe learn more about the night the king died." he says, 

Then with a sigh he shakes his head, "There is to much to do and not enough time."


----------



## Dr Simon

With just a short time for investigations, the group has learned little of any concrete value by the time the scheduled time of Trinia Sabor's execution arrives. As to how the Queen learned of her whereabouts, Marshal Kroft's investigations using clerical truth magic eventually turned up a member of her own gaurd with qualms about disobeying the monarch. Cressida Kroft is not the kind of commander willing to dole out harsh punishments (as the relatively benign fate of Verik and his fellow deserters attests), and in all truth the man was obeying the law of the city, and so he is merely sent on a long tour of duty to the outlying regions of Korvosa.

Many rumours abound about the night the King died. He was already quite old, and head been ill for some time with a sickness that none of the city's temples could cure. The one person in the Korvosan heirarchy with the authority to overturn a direct ruling from the monarch was missing - Neolandus, the Seneschal of Castle Korvosa (also commander of the Sable Company), and he had vanished the night the king died. Some suspected that he was responsible, whereas those who suspect foul play mutter that Neolandus was also done away with by the King's assassin. Some say that the mysterious Red Mantis cult were involved, masters of stealth and assassination, some say that the Arkona family, the most influential of Korvosa's old nobility, were involved somehow. Others blame the Shoanti or the Varisians (with pretty much no logical basis), some say the derro took him and some speak of the Curse of the Crimson Throne, where most monarchs of Korvosa meet an untimely end. 

******

The courtyard of Castle Korvosa is full with Korvosa's rich and famous rubbing reluctant shoulders with the ordinary citizenry. There is a buzz of excitement in the air, almost like a festival. The headsman's block is set on a stage over near one side of the courtyard. The castle and the courtyard are decorated with hangings showing the imp and pseudodragon design of Korvosa. 

There is a flourish of trumpets and Queen Ileosa appears on a balcony on Castle Korvosa. You see Sabrina Marrin at her side, scanning the crowd. The buzz of the crowd becomes silent. The Queen is resplendent in a dress of deep green, almost black, velvet. She wears a tiny suggestion of a veil in her red hair, the whole outfit tastefully tailored, sombre enough to hint at respectful mourning but also indicative that this mourning period is coming to an end.

"People of Korvosa," she begins. Her voice carries across the courtyard, evidently assisted by magic of some kind. "The time since my dear husband's death has been a difficult one, for all of us. I have suffered a terrible loss, but many of you have suffered terrible losses as well. This recent unrest has affected us all, and I come before you as one of you to tell you that soon we shall be able to put that time behind us, and rebuild anew.

"Many of you think of me as a spoilt child, a mere concubine of a rich old man. When I look back upon my arrival here I find I can only agree. But I have come to love Korvosa as I loved my husband. There comes a time when one must put aside childish whims and assume the mantle of responsibility. I may have been a spoilt girl when I was but one concubine amongst many, but now I have a duty to my people, to you, and I swear that I shall not turn aside from my duty.

"People of Korvosa, together we can make Korvosa great again, a city to be proud of, a city of peace and trade and art, where those of Magnimar, and of Cheliax, will look to us and wish that they, too, were Korvosan! Together we can do this. But first," her voice drops from crowd-rousing strength to hushed and sad tones. "First we have a sad duty to perform, a symbolic act to mark the end of these painful times and usher in the new era. An act demanded by the laws of this great city. My husband's assassin must meet her just fate. Bring forth the murderer!"

A sombre drum beat begins. Black-robed palace guards bring a fearful-looking Trinia Sabor out from a doorway in the castle walls. A tall man clad in a black mask, carrying a large axe, walks slowly behind her, followed by a priest of Abadar. She is roughly shoved down onto her knees before the block, and the two guards stand to the back of the platform. The headsman takes his position, settles his weight. The Abadaran mutters some imprecations.

Then, as the headsman lifts his axe he stops, grunts, and the axe drops onto the platform, sticking blade first a few inches away from a terrified Trinia. The headsman drops to his knees, revealing a dagger protruding from his back.

Mutters pass through the crowd. A man in black, with a black mask, leaps onto the stage and roughly pushes the two surprised guards into the crowd. The priest of Abadar flees of his own accord. The man in black cuts Trinia's bonds and stands rapier aloft.

"This is not justice!" he cries. "This woman is innocent! Long live Korvosa! Down with the Queen!"

Rumblings spread through the crowd. There are cries of "It's Blackjack!", some people taking up his cries, others shouting "Traitor!". Blackjack, if it is indeed the legendary Korvosan folk hero, is a little too distracted by his grandstanding. He doesn't see the headsman rising up behind him, axe in hand.

[sblock=ooc]
Apologies for the lengthy "cut scene", but until this point there isn't a lot your characters can usefully do.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdZ0T7BwPb0]Queen's speech[/ame] 

Blackjack is Korvosa's version of Zorro, as you may be able to tell from the outfit!  He hasn't been seen for about 20 years or more, but has been defending the poor and downtrodden for several hundred years. Some conjecture that he must be an elf or other long-lived race, others say that there has been more than one "Blackjack" over the years.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Just as I wanted to cast all my ghost sounds crying for mercy (and with one playing requiem  ) - you spoilsport!  ...update later tonight


----------



## Ambrus

Sitting discreetly upon a nearby imp-shaped waterspout overlooking the courtyard, Dj'hân and Majenko watch the folk hero's grandstanding; the urchin clapping gayly at the man's swashbuckling theatrics. For his part, the pseudodragon ignores the distracting tumult raised by the crowd and focuses on Blackjack's mind. The reptile directs a timely thought to the outlaw. _The executioner behind you; Duck left!_


----------



## Neurotic

Starting toward the podium Edmond concentrates and a voice, like twenty woman shouting in perfect unison, speaks directly above the stage, majestic and slow:
"Release her, she is innocent. Long live the queen. Korvosa shall rise to greatness."

Immediately after it stopped great thunder rolled over the croud, Edmond forcing his way through first rows and reaching the stage just as Blackjack evades the executioner. He spends few seconds retreiving _Deathwail_ from the crowd putting it in ready position.

Using those seconds, several men are heard shouting just after thunder dies out:
"Fire on the docks! Fire! Fire! Docks are on fire!"



OOC: Edmond uses his arcane attunement (ghost sound) to create illusion of Irori's (to him) voice for the crowd. Second is to enhance the effect and third to clear out the crowd. I'm assuming fair number of the present will have interest in saving the docks whether they work there, make their businesses or live in hte vicinity (also, Edmond knows the city better then I do so if there's more suitable place that cannot be seen directly from the square use it.

He then readies a weapon (assuming he can get close enugh to the stage in three rounds) - if there is press for time drop the thunder effect...


----------



## HolyMan

Stunned and uttering a curse under his breath Brindom starts to follow Edmond. _What is going on?_ Brindom thinks to himself. _And why did I leave my pack and bow in my room. _Cursing once more to himself he keeps his sword in it's scarrab and tries to get close enough to cast a spell to help Edmond. _Is he even wearing the ring still?_

[sblock=ooc] Sorry for the late posting was trying to figure out spells for the day. Brindom knew he was coming to an excution so they relect that. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48
AC: 20 T:13 FF:17
Init: +3
Speed: 20'
Fort: +5
Ref: +4
Will: +6

Spells:
O- stabilize, guidance, resistance, virtue
1- deathwatch, sanctuary, shield of faith, cure light (1d8+4) - bless
2- gentle repose, spiritual weapon, cure mod. (2d8+4) - shield other

Abilities:
Channel Energy (2d6) - 5/5
Calming Touch - 6/6
Touch of Good - 6/6 

Items:
potions of clw (1d8+1)  2/2
scrolls of cmw (2d8+3)  2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: If you're thinking the platinum ring for Shield other the answer is yes.


----------



## Dr Simon

To Blackjack's credit, he doesn't waste any time pondering the source of the voice in his head. He does exactly as Majenko orders, ducking under the executioners axe and tripping the man off the platform. As he cuts Trinia's bonds, Edmond's illusory voice echoes overhead.

People look around for the source, many assuming that it comes from the Queen, but she has already turned on her heel and stormed back into Castle Korvosa, leaving Sabrina surveying the scene from the balcony.

Thunder rolls in a grey sky, and a cry comes up that there is a fire in the docks. As Blackjack and Trinia climb one of the hangings to the battlements, four guards on the ramparts are even now heading to cut them off. On the ground, mayhem spreads through the crowd.


----------



## HolyMan

Pushing through the crowd Brindom makes his way to Edmond's side. "We should get out of here," he says noticing the warrior still has the ring on his finger. "We chould try for the other side of that wall," he continues pointing to the wall Blackjack and Trinia are climbing up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Torn between his commitment to order and law and his desire to support those he believes to be good people, Manachan decides quickly to follow his cohorts but to take actions against the guards only when absolutely necessary.

[sblock=Actions]Move through the crowd to intercept Edmond and Brindom and follow along with them. Keep 10 to 20 feet of distance from them, intercepting attempts by the authorities to move against them with trips and bull rushes. Whenever possible, make these attempts appear accidental, as though they are the result of being jostled by the crowd. Any actual attacks against authorities will be non-lethal damage.

Hopefully once they're away Manachan will be able to make his way back to Edmonds, but if he's detected and 'outed' he'll go over the wall with them.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond returns into the crowd, appearing as much as he can to fight to come after Blackjack, but somehow always being jostled around while keeping his weapon high not to harm anyone. He follows Brindom's suggestion, being slowed even more in rushing crowd...

OOC: Edmond follows Blackjack, but taking way around the podium and toward the wall, returning to the crowd. Though his strength would make quick path through, he holds halberd above his head and is thus in fairly weak position to force anyone to move


----------



## Ambrus

Not wanting to be left out of the sudden excitement, but not yet sure of how to participate, Dj'hân stands and leaps fearlessly from the water spout. As if he'd always been capable of the feat, the urchin idly draws the winds to himself and rides them up over the rooftops while giggling delightedly. Only a half-wingbeat behind his friend, the tiny dragon likewise launches himself into the air. Together, the pair stealthily skirt ornamental stonework, carved gargoyles and chimneys as they endeavour to cross paths with the two fugitives once out of sight of the crowd and nearby guardsmen.

OOC: Not sure of the layout of the square, where everybody is or where Blackjack and the girl are heading exactly, but Majenko and Dj'hân are aiming to be there, hidden, once the fugitives manage to momentarily duck out of sight; even if just leaping over a wall or ducking around a corner for a few seconds.


----------



## Dr Simon

By the time Edmond, Brindom and Manachan reach the execution platform, Blackjack and Trinia have climbed to the top of the wall. Cheers go up from the crowd (as well as a few jeers), turning to gasps of dismay as the pair is apparently hemmed in by four guards, two on either side, who approach on the battlement rampart with spears held out.

Blackjack raises his rapier up in a salute, at the same time makes a gesture with his left. There is a flash, a bang and a puff of dark smoke. The guards recoil, and when the smoke clears, Blackjack and Trinia are gone from the castle wall.

[sblock=Ambrus]
As Dj'hân and Majenko fly in, they are at a different angle from everyone else. They see that Blackjack throws down a flash capsule and jumps off the castle wall, grabbing Trinia with him and swigging from a small phial as he does so. You pretty much end up above their last position.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Attached is a schematic of the castle. The execution is (was) taking place in a courtyard within the castle's outer walls, marked with a red X on the map. So, Blackjack and Trinia have climbed onto the outer walls of the castle, on the other side of which is a long drop down the castle walls and the mound known as the Grand Mastaba up which Castle Korvosa sits, into the heart of the city.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=Nice castle] yes nice but I am totally turned around. Why were they climbing the walls? The "X" looks to be lvl with the top of the hill. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48
AC: 20 T:13 FF:17
Init: +3
Speed: 20'
Fort: +5
Ref: +4
Will: +6

Spells:
O- stabilize, guidance, resistance, virtue
1- deathwatch, sanctuary, shield of faith, cure light (1d8+4) - bless
2- gentle repose, spiritual weapon, cure mod. (2d8+4) - shield other

Abilities:
Channel Energy (2d6) - 5/5
Calming Touch - 6/6
Touch of Good - 6/6 

Items:
potions of clw (1d8+1) 2/2
scrolls of cmw (2d8+3) 2/2[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ambrus

Skirting the outside edge of the curtain wall crenelations, discreetly out of sight of the guardsmen and the crowd in the courtyard, Dj'hân and Majenko are momentarily startled by the sound of Blackjack's flash pellet. Dj'hân pauses in mid air to get his bearings and his pseudodragon companion beats the air furiously in surprise as thick smoke begins to curl over the top of the wall. When the giant-sized fugitives suddenly leap out of the smoke into their midsts it's all the tiny pair can do to avoid an aerial collision. Twisting aside, the pseudodragon hisses briefly in protest while the urchin suppresses a giggle of delight.

Once they've regained their wits the tiny pair quickly follow suit and dive down in pursuit. Wishing to remain out of sight and away from the larger fugitives until further away from the guardsmen above, the two arc behind the nearest of the mammoth buttresses supporting the castle. Diving in tight spirals, Majenko and Dj'hân stealthily parallel the route of the falling fugitives. On one occasion when he catches sight of the nearby Blackjack, the tiny dragon offers the man a reassuring thought: _Nice escape. We'll meet you at the bottom._ For his part, Dj'hân whispers excitedly at Majenko: _"That was amazing!"_

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: I'm going go out on a limb and say that the two fugitives are probably going to either _feather fall_ or _fly_ safely to the ground far below rather than simply die. I'm not sure how long it'll take them to reach the ground, but I believe both Dj'hân and Majenko can easily keep up with them by either spiralling down or taking zig-zagging run actions downwards to keep up. Ideally the pair of them could discreetly parallel the fugitives while remaining out of sight of the guardsmen above by spiralling down between two neighbouring giant buttresses running parallel to the one between which Blackjack and the girl are falling. Once at the bottom it'll be a relatively easy for Majenko and Dj'hân to swoop over to the fugitives. That's my plan at least and what I've tried to describe.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=OOC]
Ambrus: Well assumed, yes, they seem to be drifting gently down to the ground.

HM: The courtyard is lower on the other side of that wall below the red X (with the huge bastions), so the two have had to climb to get up and out of the courtyard.

It's not a very high wall as castles go, about 10 ft., partly because it doesn't need to be due to being on top of the Great Mastaba, but also because Castle Korvosa in its current incarnation is more of a showy castle-style residence (in the fashion of Glamis or Neuschwanstein) than a proper defensible fortress (like Harlech or Krak des Chevaliers).
[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian

This is madness. Thorson mutters quietly to his companions as he works his way out of the crowd, a cowled cloak obscuring him as much as possible from being identified by the guards, but he follows Edmond, Manachan, and Brindom as closely as he can.


----------



## Dr Simon

Blackjack and Trinia land gently at the bottom of the castle mound, Dj'hân and Majenko drop down nearby.

"You sent me the warning, thank you." says Blackjack to Majenko. "You have truly earned your position on Korvosa's coat of arms." Trinia gives a start as she sees the two small creatures.

"Hey, it's you!" she cries. "You were working with Vencarlo!"

"Ah," says Blackjack, "Then I know you can be trusted. Gentlemen, we haven't much time." He glances up at the battlements where even now the tiny figures of the guards are looking down. "I must get this young lady to one of my hideouts. I could use your help, if you could keep watch from above and warn me if you see any guards?"

Meanwhile, up in the castle courtyard there is little that Dj'hân's largeer companions can do - Blackjack and Trinia have gone, as far as they know. The Queen has retreated inside. The crowd is restless and jostling, some pushing to the stairs that lead down from the castle, but for the moment they are peaceful, if belligerent.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> "You sent me the warning, thank you." says Blackjack to Majenko. "You have truly earned your position on Korvosa's coat of arms."



Majenko responds to the praise by sitting back on his haunches and curling his long sinuous body into a regal pose; one more appropriate for a wyrm many hundreds of times his size. The tiny dragon then merely nods in acknowledgement. Standing next to the proud reptile, Dj'hân can't help but roll his eyes comically at his friend's antics.


Dr Simon said:


> "Hey, it's you!" she cries. "You were working with Vencarlo!"



Hearing her state the obvious, the urchin once more wonders if the silly girl's is in fact a halfwit. Shrugging the thought away, Dj'hân offers her Vencario's own signature jaunty smile and sweeping bow in answer. _"We still are!"_ The child then claps both hands over his mouth and laughs at his own performance.


Dr Simon said:


> "I must get this young lady to one of my hideouts. I could use your help, if you could keep watch from above and warn me if you see any guards?"



The guttersnipe beams at the outlaw. _"Oh sure. Easy peasy lemon squeezy. But we'll do you one better!"_ Taking his liripoop off his disheveled head, Dj'hân rises up on a gust of wind and, in one smooth motion, pulls the stocking cap quickly down overtop of the girl. Drawing the cap down the length of her body, the urchin finally scoops her feet up into its interior. Rising up to the height of Blackjack's chest Dj'hân flips the cap over and holds its brim wide so that the man can see the girl inside. _"Now you just have to worry about your own getaway. We'll help you with that too."_ To Trinia he says: _"Make yourself at home. There are some cookies in there if you're hungry."_
[sblock=OOC]Since doubling the interior space of his liripoop Dj'han's got about 110 lbs. of carrying capacity available at the moment. Since Trinia appears to be a mere waif of a teenage girl and isn't likely wearing much beyond a tunic and pants for her execution, I figure that it's safe to assume that she can easily fit inside. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Dj'hân and Majenko will do as before; skimming stealthily through the Shingles while watching out for guard patrols below and offering Blackjack directions so as to circumvent them all the way back to safety.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Dread Pirate Ro- I, mean, Blackjack:


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=LOL] _That's inconceivable._ [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=OOC]You keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Blackjack regards Dj'hân's action with amusement but not much shock.

"I must get one of those," he says drily.

"I'm inside your hat!" says Trinia.

"Follow me," says Blackjack and sets off at a jog through the city streets, keeping mainly to the back alleys. With Dj'hân and Majenko in overwatch, he manages to reach a narrow alleyway on the border of Midland without incident. He beckons the two tiny companions down to him.

"Gentlemen," he says, "Perhaps you'd be so kind as to return the young lady, unless... would you be prepared to lend me your hat? It would save a lot of effort. However, I must insist that you do not follow me any further - the less you know the better." He takes out a key and unlocks the back door to a seemingly abandoned building.


----------



## HolyMan

"Well I think we should go to the captain," Brindom says with a sigh. "Maybe she will no what is ging on."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Agreed. We've no more use here, and need some direction."


----------



## Neurotic

"That went well enough. Let's see what can we find out about this. Where are Dj'ahn and Majenko? I hope they won't get into trouble on their own."
Edmond heads of toward Marshal Kroft office.
Once they are out of immediate vicinity of overhearing people whispering:
"Do you think that could be Vencarlo? Style definitely fits."


----------



## HolyMan

"Your right," Brindom says laughing. "All that bravo." Brindom then looks around to make sure no one is listening and tells his friends, "I'm just glad Miss Sabor didn't get, you know." He takes a finger across his neck not able to say the word.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> "I'm inside your hat!" says Trinia.



In response Dj'hân merely flips the liripoop back onto his head while rolling his eyes.
[sblock=OOC]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_I'm inside your hat!_

Am I the only one who hears Ralph's voice whenever Trinia speaks? [/sblock]


Dr Simon said:


> "However, I must insist that you do not follow me any further - the less you know the better."



Majenko seems literally crestfallen while Dj'hân sticks out his bottom lip in a pout. _"But... we're a team!..."_


----------



## HolyMan

Ambrus said:


> In response Dj'hân merely flips the liripoop back onto his head while rolling his eyes.
> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm inside your hat!_
> 
> Am I the only one who hears Ralph's voice whenever Trinia speaks? [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC] Not anymore LOL  [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: The following assumes that Trinia is still inside Dj'hân's hat.

Blackjack studies Dj'hân for what seems like a long time. Suddenly he looks up. Above Castle Korvosa, the hippogriff riders of the Sable Company are taking to the air.

"Very well," says Blackjack. "No-one would suspect you. Keep the girl safe and hidden, I will be in touch. Long live Korvosa!" He slips inside the door and closes it behind him. Dj'hân hears a lock turn.

[sblock=ooc]
Trinia isn't written to be such a dufus, but I was spinning off Dj'hân's assessment of her. Now that you've brought up Ralph Wiggum, I think she might get worse....
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân blurts out: "Wait! I don't wanna _keep_ her!"


----------



## Dr Simon

No response from beyond the door.

From inside the hat, Trinia's muffled voice asks "What's happening?"


----------



## Dr Simon

*Meanwhile...*

Edmond, Thorson, Brindom and Manachan reach the long flight of steps leading down into the city. People are still milling and pushing, but there is no sign of panic except for a high level of activity from the castle guards. Overhead, a patrol of hippogriff riders of the Sable Company sweep out over the city.


----------



## Valthosian

We need to find Dj'hân. Thorson says quietly. He's a good lad, but he's still a wee little fellow if the guards manage to find him and he's done something Dj'hânish.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> No response from beyond the door.



Dejected, Dj'hân sighs loudly and turns to his draconic companion. _"So much for teamwork."_



Dr Simon said:


> From inside the hat, Trinia's muffled voice asks "What's happening?"



The urchin rolls his eyes and pulls the loose brim of the oversized stocking cap over his mouth for a moment. _"We're on our way over to Vincario's. Have another cookie."_ Turning his attention back to Majenko, Dj'hân continues. _"D'ja mind headin back over to the citadel ta tell the others? We can all meet up at Vincario's place if they wanna come. Kay?"_

Nodding, the pseudodragon quickly tastes the air with his forked tongue before taking to the skies with a few quick downbeats of his leathery wings. Dj'hân, for his part, rides a gust of wind back up into the shingles; taking his time along a circuitous route towards their wealthy patron's townhouse.


----------



## HolyMan

"I hope he is alright," Brindom says tentively. The young cleric is still not sure about Thorson, and he can still feel the pain in his chest from taking only half of the warrior's blow. 

Shuddering the young man hopes never to feel that or the half-orcs full might ever.


----------



## Neurotic

"Don't worry, Thorson, Dj'ahn is more capable now then he was last time you saw him. We all are. And he has Majenko who's not as helpless as it might appear. Let's go to Marshal Kroft to glean what we can about the proceedings here and then we go home. That is most likely for him to return to. And I'll send Kester to inform Jeremiah if he contacts him and Vencarlo, in case he doesn't know about this event."


----------



## Dr Simon

As if summoned by Edmond speaking his name, Majenko flits down out of the sky towards the big folk.


----------



## Ambrus

Majenko swoops in, raises his wings to stall his forward movement and alights gently atop the head of a decorative statue lining the staircase down. The reptile's thoughts cross Edmond's mind. _Blackjack left Trinia's safety up to Dj'hân before ducking out; he's got her in his liripoop. He's on his way to Vincario's and invites you to meet up with him there if you're so inclined. Anything interesting happen over here?_


----------



## Neurotic

_"Nah, we were thinking on stopping by at Marshal's office to see what we can find out. Esp. since it would look bad if we go directly to Vencarlo with the lady."_

To his companions he speaks aloud:
"Dj'ahn is safe on his way to Orisini. We're invited. I'd prefer to visit Marshal Kroft first, for appearances sake if for nothing else. And Vencarlo may be there already, assuming he wasn't, you know...present...on beheading."

OOC: DrSimon, feel free to just make Kroft extremely busy or unavailable (maybe being given tongue lashing by the queen...and I'm not going to mention guard of hers in this context ) so we can just continue to Vencarlo...or get thanks for nothing


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] Also vote for a fast forward to Vencarlo, unless something important is need in a visit to the marshal. [/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian

[sblock=ooc]The always Jolly green half-orc is up for fast forwardage[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

A brief stop at Citadel Volshyenek shows that Marshal Kroft is currently busy, and all you get from her is a terse message to stay low for the time being.

Later, in Vencarlo's house:

"Well, Blackjack told me you helped his rescue," says Vencarlo with a sly grin. "I wish I'd seen the Queen's face. The question now is what to do with Ms. Sabor."

"I'm sorry," says Trinia. "I've caused you all nothing but trouble. I didn't kill the King, you know. I only met him a couple of times for preliminary sketches. He was very old and very sick, I guess he just... died. I don't know why everyone thinks that there was something strange behind it." She fiddles with an amulet that she's wearing around her neck. Vencarlo claims that Blackjack left it for her to wear, to evade magical detection.

"Might I suggest that the young lady stay here for now?" says Vencarlo. "I have, well, resources to hide her and your house is always busy Edmond. Sooner or later, somebody would see her there. We wait a few weeks until things are calmer, and then smuggle her out of the city somehow. Thoughts, gentlemen?"


----------



## Neurotic

"She may live in Dead Warrens for time being. Thing will keep her safe and nobody in their right mind would come searching for her there."
With his monotone voice it's hard to say whether strange warrior jokes or not.
"Of course someone might see her on the way there so she may be better off here."
finally Edmond cracks awkward smile.


----------



## HolyMan

"I wouldn't want anyone to stay in that awful place," Brindom says seriously. "And I don't think she should stay in any one place to long."

Standing by the window he looks out, "If the king didn't die of old age, and Ms. Sabor didn't kill him, then how did he die?" He turns to everyone looking uneasy as all eyes are on him as he speaks. "We should try and find out how the king died and then Ms. Sabor need not hide any longer. But does anyone know where to start?"


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> "Well, Blackjack told me you helped his rescue," says Vencarlo with a sly grin. "I wish I'd seen the Queen's face. The question now is what to do with Ms. Sabor."



Dj'hân, sitting atop Vincario's mantlepiece, screws up his usually cherubic features into a puzzled expression.







Dr Simon said:


> "We wait a few weeks until things are calmer, and then smuggle her out of the city somehow. Thoughts, gentlemen?"



Dj'hân looks suddenly cheerful as he kicks his dangling feet playfully. _"Smuggling her out of the city is easy peasy. I can do that right now! I would have done it earlier if I'd known where to go with her..."_ The urchin frowns at Vincario.


----------



## Dr Simon

"No, not right now," says Vencarlo. "The Queen will almost certainly have posted a watch on the city limits, and the Sable Company are out. In a few days, though, she will have to loosen her grip or trade will start to suffer." He looks thoughtful for a moment. "If not... if not, then maybe we'll have to rely on your remarkable hat, little fellow. But for the moment we let things calm down. Besides, I need to sort out somewhere for her to go, beyond the reach of Korvosa's Queen."

Trinia wrinkles her nose at Edmond. 

"The Dead Warrens sound icky," she says.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan looks at Edmond in obviously feigned astonishment.

"Humor, my friend? Next the stars will surely reverse their course and the sun fall from the sky!"


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> "If not... if not, then maybe we'll have to rely on your remarkable hat, little fellow. But for the moment we let things calm down. Besides, I need to sort out somewhere for her to go, beyond the reach of Korvosa's Queen."



The urchin merely shrugs. _"Suit yourself. Let us know if ya need anything."_

OOC: With the issue settled for the moment, Dj'hân is content to leave it at that and return to his carefree life on the streets for the time being.


----------



## Dr Simon

Several weeks pass in Korvosa, and weather begins to head towards the sultry days of early summer. For about a week, the city is abuzz with news about Blackjack's appearance and Trinia's rescue. The Queen issues a 5000gp bounty for each of Trinia and Blackjack, but no-one seems too eager to take up the offer.

For a while, gossip spreads that the King may have simply died of old age, but conspiracy theories continue to do the rounds. Opinion of the Queen divides the city into two camps who (for now) politely disagree with one another. Her speech has mollified many of her critics, but the botched execution creates others. Statement: the Queen has promised to reduce trade taxes; Counter statement: anyone can _promise_ this, but it hasn't happened yet. Statement: the Queen ordered the Order of the Nail Hellknights out of the city after their heavy-handed tactics. Counter-statement: she invited them in in the first place. Normality returns to Korvosa, mostly. 

Soon, other rumours rise to greater prominence; rumours that the Shoanti are gathering to make war on Korvosan lands, and that the peace envoy led by Thousand Bones has left the city; rumours of ghost ships sailing up the Jeggare River in the dead of night; rumours of increased activity amongst the Shingles imps.

This last seems to be what finally decides Jeremiah to move into Edmond's orphanage. Building work continues on the place, and the old Mer'Cauthon house is now looking much more respectable, a shining beacon in Old Korvosa. Thing the otyugh, being deemed too large for Lynn's butcher's shop, is repatriated back into the sewers. Nothing is heard from Vencarlo Orisini in this time, although you hear that his academy is open for business. But another old acquiantance drops by.

The last time you saw the Sable Marine, Grau Kirton, he was nursing his sorrows at the bottom of a bottle, after having his hippogriff shot out from under him during the riots on the night of the king's death, what seems like so long ago when Edmond, Thorson and Dj'hân took down Gaedren Lamm.

Now, the man looks much more presentable, bright and sober, albeit creased by worry when he calls at Edmond's house.

"I wanted to thank you for your help," he says. "I got messed up when Badger died, but I'm better now. Returned to duty, got a new hippogriff. You helped me remember I had responsibilities. Which brings me to the reason I'm here. I, well, I sort of help look after my sister and her family, ever since my brother-in-law got himself killed in action a few years back. Thing is, my niece is sick. There's nothing the local healer can do, and we can't afford the fees that the Bank of Abadar are asking for magical help. I was wondering, I guess, if you could take a look at her? I know that you know priests," he turns to Edmond. "I'm not asking for money or anything but I'm running out of people to turn to."


----------



## Dr Simon

HolyMan said:


> "If the king didn't die of old age, and Ms. Sabor didn't kill him, then how did he die?" He turns to everyone looking uneasy as all eyes are on him as he speaks. "We should try and find out how the king died and then Ms. Sabor need not hide any longer. But does anyone know where to start?"




OOC: Didn't mean to ignore this in the last post, but kind of slid over it.

IC:
Although Trinia's suggestion is that the King _did_ die of old age, Vencarlo follows a bit of theorising on Brindoms assumption that, in fact, his death was un-natural as rumours make it out to be. One possibility: break into the catacombs beneath Castle Korvosa, summon the King's spirit and ask him. Two: kidnap the Queen and find out what she knows. Three: The Seneschal, Neolandus, went missing on the same night. If he is still alive, chances are he may know more information, although he may also be the supposed murderer. Unfortunately, "went missing" means "vanished without a trace". Four: If somebody else did kill the King, then sooner or later more clues might appear to those who were keeping an eye out for them.


----------



## Neurotic

Mowgli said:


> Manachan looks at Edmond in obviously feigned astonishment.
> 
> "Humor, my friend? Next the stars will surely reverse their course and the sun fall from the sky!"




"I'm feeling more at ease now then ever in my memory. Lamm is behind bars, kids are doing nicely. I'm just worried that my magic may weaken as my anger recedes. But there are plenty to make myself angry again.

I'd like to find, or rather be found, by Backbreaker. I need to ask Kester if he knows what became of him."



> riginally Posted by HolyMan View Post
> "If the king didn't die of old age, and Ms. Sabor didn't kill him, then how did he die?" He turns to everyone looking uneasy as all eyes are on him as he speaks. "We should try and find out how the king died and then Ms. Sabor need not hide any longer. But does anyone know where to start?"




Brindom, can't you make some divination, maybe aided in or by the temple? Just to get clues whether there is, in fact, foul play involved.



> . I, well, I sort of help look after my sister and her family, ever since my brother-in-law got himself killed in action a few years back. Thing is, my niece is sick. There's nothing the local healer can do, and we can't afford the fees that the Bank of Abadar are asking for magical help. I was wondering, I guess, if you could take a look at her? I know that you know priests," he turns to Edmond. "I'm not asking for money or anything but I'm running out of people to turn to."



"Yes, of course, marine Kilton". Edmond salutes formally and then relaxes. "Come, I'll introduce you, one is living here."

A bit later
"Brindom, Manachan, this is sable marine Grau Kilton. We helped him with some minor disturbance in riot times. He has a request for you."


----------



## HolyMan

"A... a Sable Marine," Brindom says nervously. "I always thought flying above... What was that a request of me?" 

Brindom looks a little more at ease and a littke excited, "What may I do for you, Grau?" he asks.

[sblock=OOC] NP, Dr.Si I know how it goes in pbp. Well then Brindom would have spent one or two days during the week looking into rumors or divinations like Edmond asked for. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=ooc]We're talking about regicide. I'd imagine that, if getting clues involving the king's death were as simple or straight forward as asking around or casting a few simple spells, that the truth of the matter would already be common knowledge by now. Surely all of the big movers and shakers in town (the Academy, the Hellknights, etc.) have already turned their superior resources to the same ends that we're contemplating. If the truth hasn't yet come to light it's because one or more people with considerable power and/or influence are endeavoring to obfuscate the matter or because there's simply nothing else to find out at this time.

I'm just saying, I don't yet see a viable avenue of investigation that our low-level party can reasonably hope to pursue at this time. We may very well be trying to skip ahead a few modules in the CotCT adventure path. 

Maybe I'm wrong though. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Surely if there's anything I can do to help I will."

Manachan retains his composure, though surely it is his monastic training that allows this - he's far too young to have been exposed to the levels of authority he's been around recently.


----------



## Dr Simon

Grau gives a tired sounding laugh and waves off Edmond's salute.

"Please," he says, "there's no need for that. I'm off duty and I'm not your CO. You'll help? That's very kind of you. Come on, I'll take you to see my niece. Is there anything you need to bring? Their house is over the river in Trail's End."


----------



## HolyMan

"Let me just grab my bow," Brindom says quickly turning to go back to his room.

Once there he thinks excitedly, _Maybe I'll get to ride a griffon._


----------



## Dr Simon

Kirton's sister, Tayce Soldado, lives across the river in the area known as Trail's End, a predominantly Varisian ghetto where dark-eyed Varisians watch you suspiciously as you pass by. The house is a squat two-story wooden building in bad need of repair and a lick of paint. The vegetablen patch out front is in need of weeding, but clean washing hangs from the line and the place is clean, if dilapidated. The house of someone busy getting by and raising a family.

The downstairs is one large room, and it looks like most of the family are sleeping down here as well as cooking and eating. Two Varisian-looking boys, about Kester's age, are playing cards, whilst an aged Varisian woman is brewing something up on the family stove. Tayce is a woman of motherly age with a simple beauty that has been drawn by worry and lack of sleep. She bids you welcome to her home.

"Brienna is upstairs," she says. "Which of you is the healer? I'll take you to her."

[sblock=Manachan]
You notice that Kirton gives the old woman in the kitchen a strongly disapproving glance, and that some unspoken tension appears between him and his sister as he does so.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"I am allowed, by Erastil will, to channel his good energies into healing magics," Brindom says standing a little straighter. He smiles reasuringly at the Sable Marine's sitter and says, "I will do my best to help however I can."

[sblock=spells]
New spells for a new day pretty basic though, things he would use around the house.

0 LVL- Create Water, Guidance, Mending, Stabilize
1 LVL- Compehend Languages, Bless Water, Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+4) + Bless
2 LVL- Zone of Truth, Make Whole, Cure Moderate Wounds(2d8+4) + Shield Other [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48
AC: 20 T:13 FF:17
Init: +3
Speed: 20'
Fort: +5
Ref: +4
Will: +6

Abilities:
Channel Energy (2d6) - 5/5
Calming Touch - 6/6
Touch of Good - 6/6 

Items:
potions of clw (1d8+1) 2/2
scrolls of cmw (2d8+3) 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Tayce leads you upstairs, to the single upper room of the house. Here, a young girl, maybe 9-10 years old, lies in the room's only bed, dwarfed by pillows and covers. A blotchy red rash covers her face and exposed limbs, and as you enter she coughs, a long wracking cough that jerks her frail body off the pillows. A moment later the coughing fit passes and she falls back exhausted, her breathing still ragged.

"This is Brienna, my only daughter. She's been like this for five days now, steadily getting worse," says Tayce in a whisper.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=Manachan]
> You notice that Kirton gives the old woman in the kitchen a strongly disapproving glance, and that some unspoken tension appears between him and his sister as he does so.[/sblock]




[sblock=Dr. Simon]Manachan carefully commits his observation to memory, resolving to inform the others when he gets a chance. He also begins careful observation of the others in the house as he and Brindom carry out their business.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"Hello Brienna," Brindom says setting down his gear near the door and walking over to the bed. Sitting at the foot of the bed Brindom takes in everything, and then asks Brienna's mother. "May I have a bowl of water and fresh towels from the laundry I saw hanging, please." 

Turning back to the little girl he says smiling, "I think we have everything here we need to make you all better, and you will be your old self in no time." 

He then starts with the basics, checking the girls temperture and breathing. He methodically goes through everything he learned at the temple or saw the priest there ever do.

[sblock=OOC] Methodically meaning he takes 20 on his Heal(+8) check and Perception(+4) as well could be things around the bed or in the room that could contrbutie to her not getting better. Also let me know if I need to RP the dozen questions he would ask Tayce "Where did the rash first appear?" "Does she eat and keep it down?" "Does she have to make water often?" "Do you know what she was doing the day before she fell ill?" "How does she sleep?" " Did the rash come first or the cough?" etc.etc. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Brindom works methodically to try to ease Brienna's symptoms. He isn't sure, exactly, what the disease is but he applies a range of remedies that should at least make her comfortable, and hopefully help her improve. She rests more easily when he is done, but only tomorrow will tell if he has been successful or not.

Brienna is in no fit state to answer questions so her mother, Tayce, answers as best she can. The rash came first, along with a headache and fatigue. Then the coughing, which got worse, and the swellings under the arms. Tayce doesn't know what Brienna was doing to contract the disease - she works as a maid across the river but it was one of her days off before she showed signs of becoming ill.

The old Varisian woman enters, bearing a bowl of something foul-smelling. She looks over at Brindom and the girl.

"Ah, she's resting, good." she says. "May I speak with you, young gentleman? I know you may think of me as just a moth witch-woman peddling fakery to the stupid _gadje_, yes? I know the young gentleman downstairs thinks that. But," she points at the girl, "I was midwife when this one came into the world, and the boys, yes, and even the young lady here," she indicates Tayce. "Anybody in Trail's End who was ever sick and got better will tell you that they have Mamusia Lela to thank for being alive. So while I may not have any fancy _gadje_ learning degrees, I know about making people well." She leans in closer to Brindom. "May we talk, healer to healer? Do you recognise this sickness? I've been healer for fifty years, and learned what I know from my mamusia and hers before her, and this is not a sickness I have ever seen before."

[sblock=OOC]
I don't think you can Take20 on treating disease, as it takes time to determine success or failure. You can Take10 for a result of 18, which is enough. However, this will add +4 to Brienna's next saving throw, so still may not work outright, depending on the result.

Neither Brindom nor Manachan can see anything in the house that seems suspicious or likely to be responsible for causing or prolonging the disease.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"Mamusia Lela," Brindom says with respect standing near the edge of the bed. "When it comes to helping those in need I am not above asking anyone for help. Please let us talk." 

Brindom let's Brienna's mother take over watching her daughter, and the young cleric walks with the old mamusia out into the hall. "You say you have never seen the like of this before? And I have not either it's symptoms and progression are baffling."

Brindom starts a little pacing back and forth in the hall as Mamsuia Lela looks on. "You said you have been healing the sick fifty years," Brindom says stopping. "And this is the first yoou have seen this? What about symptoms like it but without the others, the rash and no cough or the cough and no rash?" he asks.

[sblock=OOC] Not taking 20 is alright, just glad taking 10 is enough LOL. This mamusia has like 45+ years more experience than Brindom wonder what her Heal check is? LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mamusia Lela hefts her bony shoulders in a shrug.

"I've seen these symptoms before, together and apart, yes. I thought perhaps it was the Red Wasting, or the Ague, or perhaps Stranger's Fever or the Morphew, but I've tried all my remedies for those and nothing works like it should." She shakes her head and sucks at her few remaining teeth. "Not good, I think. Not good at all."


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom starts to worry a little, if a wise and learned healer has no ideal what was he to do. His training, while good was not all inclusive you had to make time for the magical as well as the mundane.

"That might be it," Brindom suddenly says outloud. "Mamusia Lela, have you tried treating her for magical umm... infection. A curse or something.. well something from a magical source?" he asks thinking he sounds a fool.

[sblock=OOC] would a curse person radiant magic ?? Brindom didn't take detect magic would he know to ask Edmond to cast the spell?? [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Alas, young sir, I don't have the skill to divine the presence of magic. Perhaps the Harrow would tell me, but...," Mamusia Lela shrugs again and wanders over to the window. "It shames an old Varisian that she should never be much good with the cards. There was one, Zellara, who was best of all of us, but she went to live in the big city across the river and was lost in _gadje_ wickedness."

[sblock=OOC]
If you mean would Brindom know if Edmond was able to detect magic, I'd say that he would by now - or you could try asking Neurotic IC 

As for detecting curses, Brindom _thinks_ this would work....
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"Please wait here Mamusia Lela," Brindom says heading to the steps. "I will see if we can get a little extra help."

Brindom calmly walks down the stares (though he wishes to run), and approaches Edmond as he speaks to the Sable Marine. Taking Edmond off to the side and away from the others he asks quietly, "I could use a little magical help Edmond. Specifically I want to know if Brienna is under some type of spell or something."


----------



## Neurotic

"Sure. Lead the way."

OOC: and here I thought I'll be just dead weight here. And Dj'ahn could use the cards (from Zellara no less)


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom excuses himself and Edmond an then leads the warrior-wizard up stairs. "I believe Edmond can see if we are dealing with something supernatural, but I don't know anyone able to use cards to heal the sick."


[sblock=OOC] Geez that was fast didn't even know you were on need to send you a friend request. I hope we can be friends  [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: As you can see, it was pure coincidence. I wasn't at work so I connected from home after my girls fell asleep. I wasn't online for more then about 15 minutes 

Edmond concentrates and sweeps the room turning slowly and noting any aura's present, excluding Brindom and himself. He ends up focusing on the girl, removing the sheets and 
moving the bed (or looking under if it's fixed)

OOC: using two of his _detect magic_ attunements to sweep whole room (6 rounds) and ficusing fully on the girl and the bed (additional 2 rounds)

"I'm seeing...nothing. There is no magic at work. Maybe poison or some new disease? Back to your expertize, healers."


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond can see no evidence of magical auras in the room (except any that you carry). Mamusia Lela is quite mundane as well. Whatever is afflicting the young girl is apparently natural, just new and quite virulent.


----------



## HolyMan

"Thanks Edmond," Brindom says letting out the breath he was holding as Edmond tried his magics. "Better toknow now that it isn't something like that than to be always wondering."

He turms back to Mamusia Lela. "You said you knew someone good with cards, um Zellara? You don't know where she is or has she pasted on?"

[sblock=OOC] Making sure I mention the harrow reader in the presence of Edmond he should remember her.  [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Zellara is dead. Dj'ahn got her blessing to use her cards and he uses them occasionaly. Probably could use few lessons, but he gets distracted easily. I can find him if you want true Harrow deck to try a reading, venerable mother. That matter with Lamm, if you remember we talked about, she pointed us in right direction.

We delivered her body to her people here."


----------



## Dr Simon

"Ah yes," says Mamusia Lela. "So you're the ones who inherited her Harrow deck. Well." She puts a hand on Brienna's forehead. The girl stirs but doesn't wake up. "She seems better," she says to Brindom. "Maybe there is something to be said for fancy city learning after all," she adds with a smile. She straightens (as much as her old back will allow) and adjusts her shawls. "We will have to wait until tomorrow to see if you have given her the strength to shake of the sickness. If the young gentleman allows, I would like to meet you here again in the morning, and maybe you could bring Zellara's successor?"


----------



## Neurotic

"Of course. If not tomorrow then the day after, it may take a day to find him."

OOC: Fast forward 12 hours, Edmond looks for Dj'ahn and explains everything to him and asks him to come.


----------



## Ambrus

Although a search of Edmond's house fails to turn up the tiny urchin lurking around, Edmond unexpectedly finds Dj'hân's liripoop tucked into a side pouch of his backpack before he turns in for the night. On a hunch he peeks inside the cap and so finds the boy and his pseudodragon companion happily munching away on cookies while playing some sort of game with dice. Surprised, both Majenko and Dj'hân turn to regard Edmond's large face as it looms outside the cap's brim. Both tiny occupants faces are covered in cookie crumbs. _"Oh! Hi Edmond. Wanna play? We have cookies..."_

OOC: I'm back, and so is Dj'hân!


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom nods to the suggestion. "I could be a little better prepared tomorrow as well." he says thinking that maybe a quick stop to the temple might be in order.


----------



## Neurotic

"Dj'ahn! Were you here all this time? There is an old healer that knows Zellara and would like to meet the one who inherited her deck. Would you come tomorrow?"


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> "Dj'ahn! Were you here all this time?



*munch munch* _"The whole time of what?..."_



Neurotic said:


> There is an old healer that knows Zellara and would like to meet the one who inherited her deck. Would you come tomorrow?"



The urchin shrugs. _"Sure. So are you gonna play? The opening ante is two shortbread cookies. Ooh! Do you have any milk?"_


----------



## Neurotic

"I'm not comfortable entering your little hat and I don't have any cookies, but I'll get you two milk so you can enjoy. Just please notify me when you get out so I don't loose you again, alright?"

OOC: once holyman posts his new spell selection we can continue with morning visit


----------



## HolyMan

Bridom wakes in the morning with a sense of purpose he wshes his face and changs into his vestments and knells on the rug in his room. Praying the young cleric asks for Erastil to help guide him so he may help the little girl Brienna.

[sblock=spells] Actually not much I can do with the spells, now if I were 5th lvl then I;d have some helpful things. 

0 LVL- Resistance, Guidance, Detect Poison, Stabilize
1 LVL- Deathwatch, Bless Water, Detect Evil, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+4) + Bless
2 LVL- Restorstion(lesser), Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds(2d8+4) + Shield Other [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48
AC: 20 T:13 FF:17
Init: +3
Speed: 20'
Fort: +5
Ref: +4
Will: +6

Abilities:
Channel Energy (2d6) - 5/5
Calming Touch - 6/6
Touch of Good - 6/6 

Items:
potions of clw (1d8+1) 2/2
scrolls of cmw (2d8+3) 2/2[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Valthosian

[sblock=ooc]Is Thorson invited?  I thought we were taking a few weeks off while Ambrus was out[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> "but I'll get you two milk so you can enjoy. Just please notify me when you get out so I don't loose you again, alright?"




Dj'hân grins happily at the prospect of having milk to go with his cookies. He offers Edmond a jaunty salute in answer to his friend's request. The urchin then eagerly turns his attention back to his dice game; the interruption already out of mind.

A stray though then crosses the holy knight's mind. _No mammal juice for me, thanks. I'll make certain Dj'hân checks in with you in the morning if he forgets..._ The pseudodragon offers Edmond a knowing wink.


----------



## Dr Simon

The next morning the whole group sets off for Tayce Soldado's house in Trails End. Tayce greets you, looking tired and drawn. 

"She slept better, but she's still very weak," she says, putting a kettle on the stove.

Mamusia Lela arrives moments later and follows Brindom up to examine the girl.
The prognosis is not good. The disease seems to have got worse, with dark swellings appearing under the girl's arms. Now when she coughs, there are flecks of blood in her sputum.

"Tch. It was a good try, young gentleman," says Mamusia Lela. "Perhaps the two of us may work together? But," she draws Brindom away from the bed and whispers, "I fear she has not long left. Even our best medicines may not work. She needs magical healing, I think, but the gadje priests ask for money that the poor folk cannot afford."


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: not to freighten anyone, but this looks like plague, "The Black Death"...

Also, this could be very short 'adventure' as we can actually pay for the healing  except of course we'll need to find some special ingredient and/or remove curse 8)


----------



## HolyMan

"I can use the powers Erastil provides me," Brindom says. "But I am not wise enough yet in my understanding of these gifts to cure her fully, I can make sure she stays with us till we find a priest who can." 

Brindom looks melancholy and distracted, his inabilities bringing the young lad down. He soon sees  Dj'hân and remembers what Edmond had said the other day. "Here is the one who has the harrow deck Mamusia Lela, let's see if that can help as well."

[sblock=ooc] will let Dj'hân go first then see if I need to use any spells [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan, who's been following along with Brindom and observing quietly, speaks up. "I have some small skill with healing as well, and have served as a channel for the positive energies of Irori. While I am not as skilled as Brindom, and claim nowhere near your skill, Mamusia, I could assist at least."


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson stands as far away in the room as he can from the girl, his back up against the wall and an expression not far from fear cracks his attempt at a total mask. The half-orc's fingers nervously turn a thin banded gold ring over and over, endlessly. Occasionally a superstitious mutter makes its way out of his mouth but for the most part he is silent.


----------



## Ambrus

HolyMan said:


> "Here is the one who has the harrow deck Mamusia Lela, let's see if that can help as well."



Quietly seated upon Edmond's shoulder, the tiny halfling child looks a little nervous and uncertain amidst the group of somber grownups. He manages to offer the old Varisian woman a polite smile and wave in greeting. He regards Brindon questioningly. _"You want I should do a Harrowing?..."_


----------



## HolyMan

"If you would please." Brindom answers sobberly.

[sblock=spells] 
0 LVL- Resistance, Guidance, Detect Poison, Stabilize
1 LVL- Deathwatch, Bless Water, Detect Evil, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+4) + Bless
2 LVL- Restorstion(lesser), Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds(2d8+4) + Shield Other [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48
AC: 20 T:13 FF:17
Init: +3
Speed: 20'
Fort: +5
Ref: +4
Will: +6

Abilities:
Channel Energy (2d6) - 5/5
Calming Touch - 6/6
Touch of Good - 6/6 

Items:
potions of clw (1d8+1) 2/2
scrolls of cmw (2d8+3) 2/2[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Give him Guidance  it's free


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom takes and says a short little prsyer his techers had taught him, "Erastil's will is always done, like the rising of the sun. Bless us now if thy will, and keep us faithful still. -Ahem"


His prayer brings a warmth to the halfling as it's magic courses through him. 

[sblock=OOC] Is it a skill cheeck, if so *Then Yes* I will. I don't know how it works LOL, and neither does Brindom. But a little prayer to help him along. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân seems a little apprehensive as Brindom reaches a blessed hand out towards him. Then, as the divine power flows through his tiny body, the urchin giggles and squirms on Edmond's shoulder as if being tickled. That done, he then deftly slides down from his perch onto the foot of the bed.

Kneeling, the urchin flattens out the sheets in front of himself; being careful not to disturb the ailing girl. Dj'hân then removes the red stocking cap from his head and speaks, seemingly to the hat itself: _"We're doing a Harrowing."_ The dangling tippet of the liripoop sways back and forth as something stirs inside its depths. A moment later, Majenko's horned head emerges from the darkened interior—a bundle wrapped in a red silken cloth gingerly resting in his jaws.

Taking the proffered bundle from his friend, Dj'hân sets down the liripoop and begins to unwrap it. Spreading out the silken cloth, the tiny urchin solemnly picks up the large human-sized cards and whispers to them. _"We need your help Zellara."_ 

Setting the cards face up before him, Dj'hân begins riffling through the deck, picking out each card that bears a shield image upon it. _"Since she's sick, we're gonna try climbing the Tower of Constitution; it's about sickness, pain and health."_ Once he has all nine such cards apart, the young halfling turns them over and begins to awkwardly shuffle them in his tiny hands. He then sets the nine cards face down. _"Everybody's got to think about Brienna, her being sick and her getting better. The Harrow will tell us which role we'll play in the Harrowing. Everybody pick a card when you're ready. The left over card will be Brienna's. This is the Choosing..."_

OOC: More to come...


----------



## Ambrus

The Choosing.







Dj'hân's begins the Choosing by reaching forward, picking a card for himself and then flipping over the remaining one on Brienna's behalf. His face flushes with colour as he positively beams with relief. _"Brienna's card is *The Survivor*. It shows that she's suffering now but that she can get better with the help of the people who are with her now."_

Dj'hân then motions for Brindom to set his card face up on the cloth. He looks concerned once the card's revealed. _"You've drawn the *Tangled Briar*. It means that you're caught up in a bad mess that started because somebody died in a bad way. You'll have to untangle this briar of old secrets if you want to get yourself out."_

The urchin then motions for Edmond to set his card face up on the cloth. He smiles at the sight of this card. _"You've drawn *the Desert*. This one means that, although you it might look like you're lost in the middle of a big empty place, you've got the smarts needed to guide yourself and others out of it. Maybe you can help Brindom find his way out of the Tangled Briar."_

Dj'hân then motions to Majenko to set his card face up on the cloth. He smiles as his draconic companion spits his card out face up. _"You've drawn *the Trumpet*. It says that you're brave and aren't afraid to go up against anything to do good. We'll sure need your help."_ The proud little dragon tilts his head back and roars briefly to display his fearsomeness; sounding more like an angry cat that a roaring lion though.

The urchin then motions for Mamusia Lela to set her card face up on the cloth. He offers the kindly midwife a sympathetic smile when she reveals her card. _"You've drawn *the Mountain Man*. It means that you're up against something from outside that's too big to beat the way you're used to. You have to be careful. Simply getting out of its way might be the smartest thing to do."_

Dj'hân then motions for Manachan to set his card face up on the cloth. He seems gravely worried at the sight of this card. _"You've drawn *the Sickness*. It means that you're surrounded by sickness. You have to be careful; even if you don't catch it, seeing what it does to others could end up breaking your heart. It could be hard, but you have to try and not let it get to you."_

The urchin then motions for Tayce to set her card face up on the cloth. He smiles up at the girl's worried mother. _"You've drawn *the Brass Dwarf*. It means that you're plenty strong and that you can help others to endure. Just be careful; giving help could end up costing you dearly in an unexpected way."_

Dh'jân then motions for Thorson to set his card face up on the cloth. The young halfling grins when he sees the card that his old half-orc friend drops onto the bed. _"You've drawn *the Teamster*. Look; he's a half-orc just like you Mister Giant! And see there, on his shoulder, the little guy with the pointy red hat? That's me! It means that you're strong and can help us to win, even if we falter. We'll need your help before this is all over for sure."_

The grin on Dj'hân's face from Thorson's draw disappears once he turns over his own card. _"I've drawn *the Waxworks*. It means that, although I might be smart, I'm too little and weak to be of much help."_ The urchin tries dutifully to hide his disappointment in his own card as he gathers up all of the nine cards and goes about shuffling them back into the over sized deck. Then, holding back a sniffle, the urchin nods silently as if in agreement. _"You're right..._ Looking up, the tiny urchin continues. _"The meaning of the cards we've drawn for ourselves in the Choosing might change depending on what the Harrow reveals next. The Choosing is finished..."_

OOC: Sorry this is taking so long. More to come...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Deleted Post


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=OOC]







Mowgli said:


> Manachan immediately steps forward and chooses the Trumpet, a slight smile on his face.



OOC: You might want to reread the above post; Manachan's card is the Sickness.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, saw the pics but not the text and the last thing I remembered from the previous one was an instruction that we each draw a card . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond shortly picks up Dj'ahn and puts him on his shoulder.
"Look again how small you are. With friends we're all better then alone. You can be big, I can get humorous and even Manachan may become smart."
He grins at his old friend and then lowers Dj'ahn back to continue his harrowing.

OOC: DrSimon, do we get Harrow point sfor this. I have only one remaninng


----------



## Ambrus

The halfling child seems to have received some measure of comfort from Edmond's uncharacteristically warm words. He smiles hopefully as he's set back down onto the bed and gathers up the cards to resume shuffling. Watching the tiny urchin at work, its all those assembled can do to patiently wait for him to complete the task as he awkwardly shuffles the deck with hands that are far too small to easily manage cards sized for a human adult.

Eventually Dj'hân seems satisfied with his effort and begins laying out nine cards, face down, in three columns of three on the red silk. _"This is the Harrowing."_ Beginning with the left hand column, the young Harrower flips over the top card, grins broadly and then continues with the middle card and finally the bottom card. _"The Harrow speaks of the past. Ooh! And there's me, the Waxworks; though as an opposite match! That's very good. It shows that I broke free of my limitations and used my energy to change everyone's fate at a crucial moment; like against the dancing dead in the mausoleum."_ The guttersnipe positively beams with pride at this unexpected turnaround of his role. He then continues with a touch more seriousness. _"There are strong alignments in the past. The Mute Hag, a partial match, shows that there are dark family secrets that someone wants to keep buried. Maybe that's got something to do with the Crimson Throne. The Forge, a true match, is like Edmond just said. Having come together we became stronger that we ever were alone; it let us survive the strife in the city after the King's death. It'd be smart to stay together."_

The young Harrower then flips over the cards of the center column. _"The Harrow speaks of the present. Hm. There's some alignment here. The Marriage speaks of what's resulted from Ileosa's doomed union to the late King; her ascension to the Crimson Throne. The Mountain Man, a partial match and Mamusia Lela's role card, represents the bad stuff that happened after the king's death and that it's still a danger to us. Maybe something you know, something you've heard about it happens to be true Mamusia. It could be your role to tell us about it. The Twin card, a partial match, says that there's somebody involved whose got two faces; one's a secret identity. I wonder who that could be..."_ The urchin smiles impishly at that.

Dj'hân then turns his attention to the last column, turning over the three remaining cards before continuing. He seems both concerned and relieved at the top most card. _"The Harrow speaks of the future. The Sickness appears to be misaligned. It seems to show that Brenna's illness is bad and could be the beginning of a plague. But misaligned, it also shows that we've got a chance to stop it if only the Idiot's naive foolishness can be overcome. But even if overcome, the misaligned Midwife says that the solution to the sickness will bring little joy for us.

Finally, the twin card also hints that there may be a unknown and seemingly confounding cause for all the events represented in the reading; a secret plan or hidden maneuverings."_ The urchin pauses to solemnly make eye contact with all those present before speaking again. _"The Harrow has spoken..."_ Leaning down, Dj'hân begins gathering up the cards.

The Harrowing.


----------



## Dr Simon

Mamusia Lela shivers, and tugs at her shawls.

"Do you feel the touch of Fate?" she asks, of no-one in particular. Reverently she touches the spread of the Harrowing and sucks her remaining teeth thoughtfully. "Tsss. Truly, little one, you have cast a Harrowing far wider than this room." Her green eyes, set withing deep wrinkles, search Dj'hân's face and peer deep into his eyes. "What _are_ you?" she whispers, almost to her self.

Straightening as best she can, the old Varisian woman stands and sweeps her gaze around the room.

"Well," she says. "The girl is a Survivor, but we must help her as best we can. You, young gentlemen," she points a bony finger at Brindom and Manachan, "and me, together we will combine all our skills at healing to help the girl. We have one last chance to help her, but the Harrow has spoken. If we fail, only magic will prevail." She pauses to think. "Unless in our attempts we are the Idiot." She shakes her head. "No, we must at least try, that much is clear."

As she begins to assemble her ingredients, she glances over her shoulder. "I cannot think of any secrets that Old Mamusia Lela would know," she adds, "but if anything comes into my old brain, I will let you know."

[sblock=OOC]
Further details of the Harrowing and its mechanical effects are now up in the first post of the OOC thread. Note that, by including her in the reading, Dj'hân has given Brienna access to Harrow points as well, so she will get re-rolls on her Fortitude saves against the disease. Which might help.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân finishes gathering up the deck, bundles them with the red cloth and, holding them to his chest, whispers. _"Thanks Zellara."_ The young Harrower then returns the deck to the depth of his liripoop before replacing it upon his disheveled little head.


Dr Simon said:


> Her green eyes, set withing deep wrinkles, search Dj'hân's face and peer deep into his eyes. "What _are_ you?" she whispers, almost to her self.



The urchin blinks confusedly for a few moments before standing, holding out his tiny arms and flashing the old midwife a cherubic smile. _"I'm Dj'hân."_


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom looks troubled as the harrowing continues, "The Tangled Brair." he says more to himself than to anyone else.

_How am I to untangle a bunch of old secerts_, he thinks solemnly. 

Looking on as Dj'hân finishes and speaks with the Mamusia, Brindom shakes his head bringing himself back to what must be done. "Well we maybe the fool for not trying, so I will do all that I can."

He then steps up to the bed and starts to pray and applies what magics he can to aid the poor sick girl.

[sblock=OOC] Will use Restoration(lesser) to bring up her CON stat if needed, then cast Guidance on myself before making a Heal check and then Resistance on Brienna before she makes her save. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

As Brindom goes to work Manachan steps forward. "I'm not as accomplished with the healing arts as the two of you, but I may be able to assist somewhat."

While the Cleric is casting his spell the Sorcerer holds his hands out over the girls forehead and focuses his will. The air between his hands and her head glows briefly as the power of the Aasimar's divine blood shines forth.

When Brindom and the old woman move to more mundane methods of healing, Manachan stands in attendance, fetching supplies and performing such other duties as he's able.

[sblock=OOC]Celestial Fire first round, Heal Check to Aid Another second round.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Over the next few hours, Brindom, Manachan and Mamusia Lela do not leave Brienna's sick room. The three share their knowledge of treating disease, considering and discarding various mixes of healing draughts. Finally they settle on a mixture that might help. 

Bolstered by Brindom's magic, the little girl takes on a more healthy pallor, and her breathing eases, the coughing lessens. It even seems as if the rash subsides, somewhat.

And then she opens her eyes for the first time and looks around.

"I'm hungry," she says. "Is dinner ready Mama?"

[sblock=ooc]
Well, you did it. That was a tricky problem to throw characters who can't yet cast _cure disease_.

In the end
Manachan Heal 7+7=14 for Aid Another
Mamusia Lela Heal 17 for Aid Another

Brindom Heal 12 +4 (double aid) +2 (Mamusia Lela's healer kit) +1 (guidance) = 19

Brienna's Fortitude save is base -1, +1 resistance, +4 for healing, = 12+4=16, success!

She'll need attention, as the disease needs two successful saves, but with the restoration spell she's in less danger of dying.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Unable to help and not willing to crows already crowded room, Edmond wonders around the house and observes the life on the streets. If asked not to poke too much in the house he will observe the boys in play and the street to get the feeling for the life here.

He also listens intently on the language used in normal life, which differs from what one can learn in the school considerably.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom breathes alittle easier as he notices the girls condition changes for the better. "Thank you Erastil," he whispers. 

And then turning to Manachan and Mamusia Lela says, "And thank you also, for without your help we could not have done this."

He washes his hands and pats at his face, taking away a tear of joy from one of his eyes before anyone can notice. He stands there wondering again about The Harrowing. 

_What did it mean by untangling this brair of old secerts? I didn't do anything different than I was taught and I saw nothing that could be called an old secert,_ he says to himself.


----------



## Dr Simon

HUgs all round from Tayce, who insists on cooking everyone a special meal (a fiery stew with a rich range of flavour notes). The next day, Mamusia Lela, Brindom and Manachan repeat their remedy, and Brienna's symptoms seem to be receding fast. The girl's strength is returning nicely and it looks like she will make a complete recovery.

"You are now honorary Varisians, young gentlemen," says Mamusia Lela. "And the little boy with the skill at Harrow."

When they return to Edmond's house, there is a note that Kester says was bought by a messenger. It simply read:

_"The time is now. Come to my Academy ASAP. Vencarlo."_


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond uses one of Mamusia Lela's going outs for water and supplies to talk to her discreetly

"Mamusia, I noticed you noticed Dj'ahn is not what he seems. I don't know for sure, but he's some kind of natural spirit being perpetually living in the moment. I wouldn't be surprised if he was here longer then any of us. Do your people tell stories off such fey? Do you know anything of such things? Can you find out? I don't think he knows what he is either so don't bring it up with him."


Later at the house:
"Sounds urgent. Take what you need and let's go!"


----------



## HolyMan

*sigh* Brindom after enjoying himself at the Sable Marine's home, is certain that whatever this is will spoil his good mood. He quickly goes up stairs to fetch his things but seeing as he had unpacked his pack it takes him alot longer to get ready than the others.

[sblock=OOC] Day two took the same spells and casted them as before so I will be down a few should we see action right away. Just letting everyone know. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: HolyMan, Brindom now lives in the house, you don't have to pack everything. Just grab adventuring pack (which you of course always have at a ready) and you're all set.   It's not like children will break into your room and find all those Lloth holy symbols you're holdign out on us


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan slings his duffel and is ready to go.


----------



## Ambrus

Having heard the call, Dj'hân and Majenko are soon riding a convenient zephyr towards Vencario's abode.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom having packed quickly forgot to grab his lantern but is soon running out the door crying, "C'mon, guys! Wait up! C'mon, guys!" 

[sblock=OOC] Just some flavor I guess if we really need the lantern I will be out of luck, but am hoping I don't, wait didn't Brindom throw some candles in his pack. OK were good.  [/sblock][sblock=OOC]

An the quote is from??[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Ambrus, no special intent at this moment, except starting on a track to find for himself what and how old Dj'ahn is. There may be point at which this gets important, but now it's only Edmond's spare time interest (I rolled well when we met again and there was that moment "hey you didn't grow up!"


----------



## Dr Simon

Vencarlo's Academy is not far from Edmond's house, and is all closed up when you arrive. A note on the door reads "Lessons Cancelled". Vencarlo opens the door as you approach (he must have been watching out for you) and beckons you inside, glancing up and down the street before closing and lokcing the door.

"Thanks for coming," he says, and leads you down a long hall to a room deep inside the academy complex. Sat on a desk, swinging her legs, is Trinia, dressed in simple, androgynous traveller's clothes, a large hat and a red curly wig.

"Hi!" she says, with a wave.

"Thank you for your help last time," says Vencarlo. "I will need it again. It's now time to get Ms. Sabor out of the city. I've had the guard call by three times so far, and although I think Cressida suspects and supports me, she can't legitimately keep them away forever. In the meantime I've arranged with friends of mine in Harse to look after Trinia. All we need to do is get her out of the city in the first place. Well, her and the horse I've procured so she can reach Harse. Any suggestions, gentlemen?"


[sblock=Edmond]
Back in time....

"I think he's older than he seems," says Mamusia Lela. "If he were Varisian I would says that an ancestor guides him. I will think about it, but perhaps he is a puzzle that doesn't want to be solved, hmm?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân, this time sitting atop Thorson's massive shoulder, with a curious draconic head poking out from beneath the brim of his cap, looks dubiously at the girl and merely shrugs. It's hard for the urchin to believe anyone would suspect the simple girl of regicide. _"Somebody ride the horse out of the city gate, I fly the girl out in my liripoop and we meet up someplace well outside the city?"_


----------



## Neurotic

"I agree with KISS principle. There is just one snag. The guards will know that someone rode out and returned on foot. There should be a delay and maybe entering on another gate. Besides, shouldn't we all accompany her? Korvosa is not only within the walls there are patrols on the outside too."


----------



## Dr Simon

"Do I get to ride in the hat again?" asks Trinia. Vencarlo ignores her.

"You're small, but you might still look unusual, my remarkable little friend," he says to Dj'hân. "And the Sable Company have aerial patrols. On the opther hand, a pseudodragon is not an unusual sight in Korvosa's skies." He bends down and tickles Majenko under the chin.

"There is an inn, about a day's ride from Korvosa, called," he smiles, "The Day's Ride. According to my sources Ileosa has pulled patrols back from the outlands into the city, so once you get there you should be safe. I suggest that as a rendezvous. And your idea of returning via a different gate is a good one, Edmond. You could go out over North Bridge and then return via East Shore."


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom thinks for a moment and then says dubiously, "Wait you mean _ride_ as in a horse? I haven't ever ridin' a horse before." 

The young cleric looks ashamed by his lack of knowledge as well as the outburst. 

[sblock=OOC] Will we be leaving this same day or in the morning? Spells and all you know.   I'm for either way, Brindom won't asked he's a little embrassed right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân raises his eyebrows nearly halfway up his forhead as he tries to look up into the upside down draconic head that's sticking out from under the brim of his cap. _"Harse? Mmm... About a score of leagues I guess. Why?"_ Dj'hân studies his friend intently for a few moments and eventually shrugs. The little pair both turn to look at the grownups. _"Majenko says that he can fly her in our liripoop all the way to Harse in about ten hours; less if he gets a good tailwind rolling in off of the bay. She could be there by tomorrow before dusk. He could then fly back the day after."_ The guttersnipe smiles impishly at Brindom. _"No need for anyone to get on a smelly old horse."_

OOC: Knowledge (geography) +8


----------



## Neurotic

"Not to doubt your ability, Majenko, but can we really know you will not be attacked by imps, hungry crows or whatever random event may happen on that journey? I'm all for you carrying her, but we should be in contact and as close as possible.

Of course, if we could afford teleport then we wouldn't have this discussion.

I will, however, accept and abide by the groups decision."


----------



## Valthosian

Can more than one person fit in the liripoop at the same time? If so, I could fly with her, I don't think imps or crows would do so well with an axe in the beak.


----------



## HolyMan

"I don't think we should do anything alone," Brindom says not looking at anyone but looking within. "Or in small groups, remember The Harrowing, we are stronger because we each bring something to the group as a whole. Seperately we could fail but together we are all at our strongest."

The young (hopefully wise) cleric then looks up tp see almost all eyes on him, and he blushes. "Sorry, I just thought for a moment there we shouldn't be seperated, it felt odd to think one of us off and the others not there if they were needed."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I agree - we should stay together."


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân shrugs lackadaisically. Without visible shoulders to shrug, Majenko merely flicks his forked tongue.


----------



## Dr Simon

At Edmond's mention of a teleport spell, Vencarlo frowns deeply.

"The current faculty at the Acadamae is a little too friendly with the Queen for my tastes," he says. "And Theomenexes College doesn't sell anything as powerful as that. Otherwise, a good idea that would save us a lot of trouble. If Master Majenko really can fly all the way to Harse..." He ponders, and then breaks out into a smile. "But I promised my friend a horse as payment, so perhaps we should rule that out."

[sblock=OOC]
I'll let you plan for a bit longer, then go with an approximation if there isn't a concensus. It's my experiences that PbPs can get a bit bogged down when discussing tactics for too long.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] True dat Dr Si  [/sblock]

"Well I hope someone is ready to teach me how to ride, because I'm ready to leave." Brindom says with a grin to Majenko's shenanigans. 

The young priest doesn't stick his tounge out back at the little dragon although he would like to.


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with moving on. Dj'hân and Majenko have already proposed the two simplest plans. I leave it up to the grownups to complicate the matter as much as they need to satisfy themselves. [/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian

[sblock=ooc]I like to move it[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: We cannot solve everything simply, where is the adventure in that?! But more seriously, DrSimon just gave us a reason, to deliver the payment...and besides, it might do us well to get out of the city for a while, otherwise we'll get involved in more city politics (thieves, hell knights etc)

Move along


----------



## Valthosian

Neurotic said:


> OOC: We cannot solve everything simply, where is the adventure in that?! But more seriously, DrSimon just gave us a reason, to deliver the payment...and besides, it might do us well to get out of the city for a while, otherwise we'll get involved in more city politics (thieves, hell knights etc)
> 
> Move along




Half-orcs fear nothing more than politics. Or maybe it's just Thorson... He's had a bad experience.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Sorry for the delay folks, I spent the end of last week getting rid of some spyware that dared to try to infect my computer.

IC:
In the end, the escape is simple. Majenko takes Trinia by magic hat to the Days Ride Inn, whilst the larger humans take the main road. Depsite Brindom's worries about riding, there is only the one horse and so it makes as much sense simply to lead it and travel by foot. You stay overnight, just in case anyone tries to intercept Trinia (and because it is easier than travelling back by night), but she leaves for Harse in the morning with a clear road ahead of her, wishing you well, thanking you for your help and apologising for being a burden.

The next day, you return to Korvosa, reporting to Vencarlo.

"Good," he says, looking somewhat relieved. "That's one less thing to worry about. I think it best if we keep a low profile for the moment. If you need to contact me urgently, send Dj'hân or Majenko, they're a bit less conspicuous than, say, Master Thorson here." he adds with a grin.

Returning to Edmond's house Kester is waiting, agitated.

"A couple of the littlers have took sick," he says. "I sent for one of your priest mates, but he said he's too busy to come. And he said if you come back, to go and see him straight away at the Pantheon. And bring some friends."

[sblock=OOC]
Whilst travelling through the city, on the way out and the return journey, Manachan, Brindom and Thorson in particular notice a number of beggars near the gates, all showing the same signs of the illness that young Brienna had, with the coughing and the red rash across the face.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Not good. And I'll be sure to give that priest one over for dismissing you like that."

He turns toward his companions
"So, it seems Korvosa will own big deal to Varisians if that thing goes wild. Brindom, how much that healing of yours affected the outcome at Brienna's? Is there anything special you and mamusia did that could mean the difference? Think on it, we may depend on it."


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> She leaves for Harse in the morning with a clear road ahead of her, wishing you well, thanking you for your help and apologising for being a burden.



Dj'hân watches impassively as the girl rides off. _"I got a bad feeling that we'll be seeing her again."_


----------



## HolyMan

"I don't think I did anything against that disease myself Edmond." Brindom replies worry showing on his face. "I only helped Brienna be better able to fight against it herself. A more capable priest should be able to cure the disease directly, so why aren't they?"


----------



## Neurotic

"Too many sick? Even competent priest can heal only handful of people a day and they can get reinfected in minutes. What is needed is real cure that helps people fight off the disease."


----------



## Dr Simon

The group heads down to the Pantheon, noting more people showing signs of the disease as you go. At the temple, there is mayhem. 

The Pantheon is a circular, domed building made of white stone, a shining light in the city where clerics of most of the civilised gods (barring Abadar, Asmodeus and Pharasma, who have their own temples) gather to worship. 

The carved wooden doors are closed, and group of harassed looking temple guards stand outside, holding their spears horizontally as a makeshift barrier. They are almost crushed by a throng of people clamouring for access, many of them showing signs of the disease. Most are dressed in the clothes of the working folk of Korvosa, but a few merchant's silks can be seem in the crowd.

To get to the temple will require getting through this anxious (and contaminated) crowd somehow.

[sblock=OOC]
Forgot to mention, for saving Brienna, you get 200xp each. Brindom and Manachan get and extra 100xp.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân grows visibly nervous at the sight of the bustling crowd of desperate souls, eventually seeking the security of the interior of Edmond's backpack. The urchin's voice echoes up from its darkened depths. _"Majenko and me can get inside through an open window or louver if ya want."_

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the xp Doc. Though did we receive any for aiding and abetting our dim fugitive's escape from the executioner's axe?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"I have no patience for those cowards. They don't help anyone, worry only about themselves and obstruct those that could help if given peace. I say we walk through. I can cause minor quake that will make most of them fall down. I'm open to less forcefull approach however. Maybe Dj'ahn and Majenko can find children's teacher...erm...Ruennor...yes. Let him know we can help if he can let us in?"


----------



## HolyMan

"Maybe if we let him know about Brienna," Brindom comments to Edmond. "If we can let him know we have helped someone already once maybe they will let us in."


----------



## Dr Simon

Dj'hân and Majenko are able to fly in through a clerestory window below the cupola of the Pantheon and relay Edmond's message. To the others outside, a long time seems to pass before the door opens a crack behind the temple guards and Prelate Julius pokes his head out. He looks around and then spots the three men stood behind the crowd.

"Edmond!" he calls over the hubbub of the crowd. "Can you get through? I need to speak with you."

[sblock=OOC]
Re: XP for Trinia's rescue, I think another 200xp each, 300 to Dj'hân, Majenko and Edmond.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"Hey Edmond look there," Brindom says.

[sblock=OOC] "Hey Neurotic look there," HolyMan says. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry, bit swamped...didn't notice the update 

Edmond gives thumbs up and turns toward his companions:
"Any suggestions? I'm still ready to storm the gates. I will try to talk to them first, but talking isn't really my strong suit. Unless one of you angel people can talk to the mob and disperse it or Dj'ahn knows..." he trails off
"Hmm, I just might now of Concealed entrance/sewers into the temple (1d20+9=22) if it isn't boarded up in the meantime. I wasn't here for several years..."

OOC: unless diplomatic types can disperse the mob, Edmond asks nicely to let him through and explains peacefully there is no healing to be had inside the temple until WE get inside and resolve the issue. Then he starts spamming earthquakes (boots of stomping) and color sprays.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

At Edmond's words, Manachan shrugs enigmatically and begins trying to 'blaze a trail' through the crowds with his winning ways.

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +4, with Sense Motive +9 to Aid (not sure if it's possible to Aid yourself this way, but it makes sense to me that his ability to 'read' the crowd should help with his ability to know the right things to say to them).[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân and Majenko remain perched atop a pew a safe distance from the doors in case the anxious crowd outside riots and rushes inside.


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson does his level best to look intimidating and follows Edmond at a distance of a few paces while keeping an eye out for heads that need to be cracked.


----------



## Dr Simon

With a few firm but warmly spoken words from Manachn, the crowd moves aside, almost involuntarily. Edmond and Thorson are then able to use their muscle to keep the gap open until you all reach the temple. Once inside, the guards slam the door shut again. You hear renewed shouting from outside.

"Poor wretches," says Julius. "There are so many of them, and so few of us. All who are able have used our curative magic already. We need more time and resources, and the few of us here aren't as big as the Bank of Abadar. I understand that the Queen is trying to organise funding for wands, any option to increase the number of spells at our disposal, but amazingly there are some amongst the nobility who protest at the thought of public money being spent on the sick." He shrugs. "Edmond, I need to speak to Marshal Kroft. Can you get me to the Citadel?"

[sblock=OOC]
I think that the "Aid Self" concept is covered by the synergy bonus.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"The Marshal?" Brindom says questionly. "'What can the Marshal do for all of them?"


----------



## Neurotic

"Quarantine? Priest escort?" Edmond offers to Brindom

Answering the priest:
"We can escort you there, but we would need to go out different route or we'll have to fight the crowd."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> I think that the "Aid Self" concept is covered by the synergy bonus.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Used to be - but PF did away with Synergy Bonuses . . .  A shame, and one of their few mis-steps IMHO.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"You saw what's going on outside, Brindom of Erastil" says the Prelate. "And that's just a week after this disease started to show itself. Both of what Edmond suggests are part of what I need to see that Marshall about. All parts of Korvosan authority need to coordinate our efforts to minimise harm to the people."

He pauses at Edmond's question.

"Well, there is a side entrance, but we'll need to be quick."

[sblock=Mowgli]
Ah, that must be one of those changes that I hadn't spotted. Hmm. Whilst I think the synergy bonuses got a bit out of hand in 3.5 they made sense. I quite like the variant in Babylon 5 2nd ed., where you need *8* ranks in a skill to get a synergy bonus rather than 5, which means you need to be that much more focussed to gain them. I sense a house-rule....
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Manachan, could you provide distraction, by appearing on the main entrance? Maybe talking to the people, assuade their fears and convince them we're doing what we can. Once we slip out, you can join us."


----------



## HolyMan

"I'll go with him," Brindom offers. "I don't think he should go out alone."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan nods almost eagerly at the suggestion, happy to have a use in the drama that's unfolding. When the rest of the group is ready he retraces his steps to the front doors and - after a moment's hesitation - throws them open, Brindom in tow. "Be ready to yank me back and pull the doors closed if this goes wrong," he urges. He steps through and holds his hands high.

"Citizens . . . Proud Citizens! Korvosa needs your help!" He then stands with hands up, looking as regal, commanding and empathetic as he possibly can. He repeats his first words every few seconds until he begins to get the crowds attention, then continues. We all have felt the bite of this foul illness, have all - myself included - known someone important to us who's been affected. Please be assured that the priests and physiks here-in are doing all they can to find a remedy and to figure out the best possibly way to get it distributed to every one of you!

It is our intention that none shall be left to the devices of this illness if we can possibly avoid it.

At such time as we find a cure, it will be important that we be able to find you . . . and if we go to your home and no one answers because you are here besieging the temple we'll have no way to deliver the cure to you!

Please . . . please, I beseach you . . . return to your homes and allow us to work for this cure. Go home . . .

He'll talk as long as they'll listen. If he finishes and the crowd disperses, all to the good. If it doesn't end that well he'll talk until Brindom loses his nerve and yanks him back through the doors, and hope it's enough to allow the others to escape.


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's impassioned plea seems to do the trick. Although there are gruimbles, and mutters of "We'll be back", the crowd disperses. After this, getting to Citadel Volshyenek is no problem, and you arrive as the Marshal is finishing an address to her men.

The members of the Korvosan Guard not currently on other duties are gathered in the courtyard. On a podium in front of them stands the Marshal, and next to her a strange gathering of people. Three veteran guards stand to attention. To one side of Croft are three men in long leather coats, wearing satchels and holding a bird-like doctor's mask under an arm. To the other side, a tall woman in full plate armour, a sword and shield at her side and her blank-faced helm sporting a red plume.

"You will escort Doctor Davaulus and his men in their royal duties wherever those might take them. Furthermore, you are to consider orders from any of the queen’s new order of Grey Maidens to be as binding as any superior officer in the Korvosan Guard or Sable Company. You are guardsmen of Korvosa. You will not balk. These are dire times and your city needs these healers. Your city needs you. Your patrol leaders have your assignments. Dismissed!"

With that, the guardsmen and the figures on the podium begin to disperse.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Untrained Diplomacy 16+4=20 from Manachan
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan stands watching, curiosity evident on his handsome features.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân cautiously pokes his head out of Edmond's backpack once the armored delegation disperses.


----------



## Neurotic

As the crowd disperses and Marshal turns her attention to new arrivals, Edmond stands to attention and salutes. He then spoils somewhat the effect by immediately relaxing instead of waiting for her to aknowledge.

OOC: he's not a soldier after all


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson holds no expression as he carries his axe slung across his shoulder blades in a non-threatening fashion.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom bow in hand but at his side also waits for Edmond and the Marshal to discuss this problem. He is ready should he be needed.


----------



## Dr Simon

As Doctor Davaulus and his escort pass by, the Prelate steps forwards and offers his hand. "Julius Ishani Dhatri, of the Pantheon," he says. "I hope we can work together in finding a cure for this disease, sir."

The doctor looks at Julius' hand, and then shakes it enthusiastically. His sad-eyed face breaks into a smile. "It would be an honour, sir. As soon as we are established I will contact your... Pantheon so that we can combine our forces."

Shortly, the group is left alone in the courtyard with the Marshal, who strides over.

"I'm glad to see you all safe, my friends," she says. "Difficult times indeed." She hands Edmond a sheet of paper [see attachments].

"Ma'am, Julius Ishani Dhatri, Prelate of Irori at the Pantheon," says Julius. "I have a favour to ask." Kroft gestures for him to continue. "I'm sure you're aware that panic is growing in the city," he says. "I've come to ask you for help. Our temple is daily besieged by supplicants, and anyone who goes abroad in the garb of a priest is harassed. My people need protection. I thought maybe we could work together to spread healing across the city - my priests and your guards as escort."

Kroft rubs an ear. "Since these Grey Maidens seem to have supplanted my people in many duties," she says ruefully, "I think we can come to some arrangement."

"There is another matter, Ma'am," says Julius. He produces a small bottle from within his robes and hands it to Kroft. She reads the label.

"Lavender's Luxuriant Liniment." She looks at Julius quizzically.

"It is being sold as a cure for this disease, this 'blood veil' as they are calling it. But I think it's a sham. Someone is, at best, profitting from false hope. They may even be helping to spread the disease by preventing the infected from seeking a proper cure."

Kroft tosses the bottle to Manachan.

"Sounds to me like a job for my special agents," she says. "What do you think, gentlemen? Find the culprit, shut them down. You may even be saving them from a worse fate," she adds, pointing to the proclamation in Edmond's hand.

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân knows (even if he doesn't know how he knows) that Lavender's is the name of a perfumery/apothecary just off Summoning Street near the Heights.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan catches the bottle deftly, then opens it. He smells the contents and reads the label, shrugs and passes the bottle along to Brindom.


----------



## Neurotic

"Yes, Marshal. We'll find them. Do you want them brought in or dealt permanently with? I'd prefer to bring them here in case there is more to discover. Maybe we're dealing with some mad cult and these are just poor apothecaries."

Later, with the party alone:
"We're going to lock our house tight. We need to speak with mamusia Lela and let her organize her people into semblance of order. Does anyone knows where this apothecary is? I don't remember it having any business with merCauthons or Lamm."


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân, seemingly glad for the opportunity to contribute, pipes up from within Edmond's backpack. _"Oh sure. It's the storefront with the peeling mortar and pestle sign over on Summoning Street, near the Heights."_


----------



## Dr Simon

"Bring 'em in alive. You did a good job with Verik and his men, I'd rather avoid any more deaths if we can. Assuming, that is, you find evidence of any deliberate wrong-doing."

[SBLOCK=Manachan]
The contents of the bottle smell vaguely floral, like rose petals.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Taking the vial Brindom also sniffs at it before putting the cork on tight. He then pockets the vial when handed the decree from the Queen. 

He looks shocked as he reads the message, but keeps any comments to himself. He hands the paper to the next person when he is finished.

Thinking himself ready he makes sure his items and equipment are secure.

[sblock=EDIT] I don't have any spells for the day listed and wish to ask, to do that now. From my re-reading the group entered the city not knowing about the disease, learned of it and then went straight to the Pantheon. I would have chosen spells thinking of the trip back to the city and would be prepared for any trouble outside the walls and such. If it's ok with you Dr. Si I will submit a list of spells for approval in the OOC first. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Holyman]
Re: spells, yes that'll be fine. You can read the sblock for Manachan in my post above as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Unless the shop in question is on the way, Edmond leads the group to his house first.
"Kester, lock this place up until I say differently. Nobody is to come in or out. If any of you get sick, put them in one room and others go to the other. Give them plenty of water. I'll bring healing as soon as I'm able. DON'T trust various healers or con man. Open only to doctors or priests with following of Gray Maidens or Korvosan Guard."

"Now, Dj'ahn, lead us to that shop. I think I remember it, or at least know where it is since you described it so well. Varisians will have to wait. Brindom, we'll get you in with the doctors if we don't find anything in the shop.

I hope that King of Spiders has something to do with this so we get to shut him down. Shiver is evil enough, having that barges out there just grates on me."


----------



## Dr Simon

With all the criss-crossing of the city, it is early afternoon by the time the group arrives on Summoning Street, a tightly-packed row of shops in the shadow of the Acadamae. A queue snakes all the way down the street, many people showing signs of the blood veil but just as many looking perfectly healthy.

The queue ends at the small shop-front of Lavender's Perfumery and Apothecary, with its distinctive amethyst-shaped windows. Two burly men with purple cravats keep order at the door. Inside you can just make out three women serving behind a counter. Across the shop front a banner proclaims "Lavender's Luxuriant Liniment: Either You've Got It, Or You've Had It".


----------



## Ambrus

Tucked into Edmond's backpack, Dj'hân surreptitiously steals a glance at the shopfront with its long queue. The urchin whispers: _"Remember that time, long ago, when we snuck me into that butcher shop? We could do something like that again here..."_


----------



## HolyMan

Seeing all the people around Brindom sighs and throws his bow up over his shoulder. There are way to many people around to get hit by a stray arrow.

"We need to find the guy in charge and see if he will come in willing, right?" he asks the others not knowing what all the butcher shop talk is about.

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48
AC: 20
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 5/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:* 
potoins(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, resistance, stabilize
1- obscuring mist, magic weapon, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- spiritual weapon, bull's str, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Let's enter and ask few questions, non-threatening like. We're on guards business after all. For example, why is he selling for profit when people are dying in the streets. He should make it available to all and sell the formula to the temple. At the very least, we'll create enough unrest among these people that he will call us in to be in private.

Brindom, could you ask such questions? As a clergy man, it will seem entirely plausible. Not like we need to act much.

Dj'ahn, I can try to put you down somewhere, but shop front is usually isolated from living quarters and storerooms. Maybe you could try and enter from behind? Through chimney or one of the alleys in the back?"


----------



## Ambrus

_"Sure. Just go stand with your back to that alleyway over there for a sec and I'll head up out of sight to the Shingles with Majenko to look around up top."_[sblock=Dr Simon]Dj'hân, with Majenko in his cap, will take advantage of whatever distracting activities his companions engage in at the shop's front to stealthily (taking 10 if possible) investigate the top, sides and back of the apothecary for possible points of entry. Keep in mind his tiny size. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom looks apprehensive when Edmond first asks him to do most of the talking. But it changes when he listens to Dj'hân fearlessly voulnteer to brave the unknown.

Heartened by the urchin's bravery the young cleric smiles and says, "I will try my best."


----------



## Dr Simon

Like all buildings near the Acadamae, Lavender's is just a single storey (the wizards not wanting anyone overlooking their walls), although rickety steps have been put in place around the building to access the makeshift Shingles shacks stuck on top. The shop itself is small, and accessed through a yard around the side rather than the main street. Two purple-cravated guards stand at the gate where the yard opens onto the street, a third stands in the yard, directing people into the shop, which appears to be a simple one-room building.

Other doors lead off from the yard to adjacent buildings. The Shingles dwellings all have some residents present, but the yard is quiet.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond stands near the alley for a moment to let Dj'ahn slip away. Then he makes his way toward the guards, but let's Brindom in front once they get through the throng.


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson follows the halflings instructions while keeping a sharper eye out than usual for any disturbances that might signal that the lad had found trouble.


----------



## HolyMan

As they push there way through the crowd Brindom looks for the vial of "Lavender's Luxuriant Liniment" and takes hold of it while it is still in his belt pouch. He makes sure his holy symbol is not hidin and ready for all to see.

When the group arrives at the forefront of the establishment, with alot of anger mutters and evil looks from those nearby, Brindom address one of the guards, but speaks loudly enough that his voice will carry throughout the crowd and to those inside.

"We come here seeking the astonishing maker of this!" he says raising his arm and holding the vial for all to see. "We bear orders from the church and wish to negotate for the use of the remedy here. And are willing to make any deal." 

"No! No you can't!" come cries from the crowd. 
"My youngun's dae in needs!" 
"My husband is to sick to work, what will we do if you have all the cure." And similar cries fill the air.

"People! Good people please! The church is not seeking out this remedy for themselves. We are doing this for you. The church will use what healing it can and when that is exhausted they will see to this," Brindom again holds his arm high and shakes the vial in his hand. "As a supplement to their abilities."

He turns his back on the guards and the storefront to address the coward with a solemn expression. "But while you are here you are missing out on the works of the church. They organize now to send their priest out and minister to the sick. But you are not home to answer your door and left unanswered they will move on. Please good people go home. Go home and hang a piece of cloth from your door to let the clergy know what doors to knock on to save time. Go home and tend your loved ones till they can come to you and give you the blessings all good people deserve. Please go home and tell everyone you can that they to must do this. Time saved will save lives and that life may belong to someone you know."

"Please," Brindom says his voice near tears for those who will not live through such a plague as this. "Go home."

Turning back to the guards he clears his throat but refuses to wipe at his eyes. "I am a representative sent here on a mission. These men are with me, and we wish to speak with whomever is in charge."

[sblock=OOC] No ranks in bluff but then again nothing Brindom said was an out in out lie so hopefully I can get a Diplomacy check and hopefully the little speech is enough to say take 10?? Not sure on that kind of thing. Diplomacy is +7 hope they all go home LOL. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân moves like a silent breeze, flitting stealthily from rooftop to rooftop, peeking in through grimy windows and ajar doorways out of curiosity as he goes. He pauses in the shadow of a drainpipe to watch the scene playing out in the street below before moving on.

OOC: No stealthy way to get in and nowhere to go if he did that I can see. So Dj'hân will scout out the surrounding buildings; one of them might be Lavender's residence.


----------



## Dr Simon

*Out Front:*

Brindom's impassioned speech meets with a mixed response, with some of the patrons wandering off muttering, with others determined to stay. However, the guard lets the group through and his similarly-dressed cohorts direct you into the shop.

A dark-haired woman in flamboyant Varisian style skirts (although she herself looks Chelaxian) storms to meet you with an angry look on her face. Although small, she has the air of one used to getting her own way, and stands right in front of Brindom, at chest height, and looks up at him.

"What d'ya think ya mean by fright'nin' off me customers, boyo?" she says.

*Out Back:*
Dj'hân studies the surrounding buildings. The alley at the back seems to be made up of identical apartments, each with a door and one small window, some of which have the poor of Korvosa going about their daily business. Of the two immediately behind the shop, one [the right-hand doorway on the map] is boarded up and looks abandoned. The other [left hand/middle doorway] is closed, and the window shuttered, but the door and shutters are painted in the same lilac colour as the shopfront of Lavender's.


----------



## Ambrus

Being cautious to remain unobserved, Dj'hân moves stealthily about the back tenement block searching for a way in; testing doors and windows, but also looking for smokeless chimneys, coal chutes or simply a gap wide enough for the urchin to squeeze his liripoop through.

OOC: Dj'hân is as curious to enter the abandoned tenement as he is the lavender one.


----------



## Dr Simon

All of the apartments have chimneys, and the two immediately behind the shop are not only smokeless, but large enough that Dj'hân could probably squeeze down them.


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]Landing atop the Lavender apartment's chimney, the urchin takes a quick look down to judge its size and to determine if its unobstructed. Satisfied, Dj'hân begins to quietyly shimmy down its length. As it begins to widen towards the bottom, the grimy guttersnipe turns around so that he covertly poke his head down to determine if the coast is clear.

OOC: If the room is occupied, Dj'hân will pause to observe from hiding before deciding what to do next. If the room seems unoccupied, Dj'hân will pull off his liripoop to let Majenko, who's cleaner and stealthier, out to thoroughly search the place while he himself remains in the hearth to check the room for magic with Zelara's help.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom's face takes on a hint of rage at this woman's demenaor and demands. He takes in a deep breath but it doesn't help as he still holds the vial with the "wonder cure" in hand.

Holding it up to wave the vial in her face and asks angrily, "You mean the people that are here to buy your perfume? They are better off without this I say."

Brindom steps back a little to draw his sword. "We are here to shut you down and take you in for questioning on the authority of Marshal Kroft of the Korvosan Guard. Please come with us."

[sblock=OOC] Will edit in the Marshals name in a sec. Sorry if I opened a can of worms but this would be what Brindom would do and all because of her attitude and by her saying "customers". Again sorry guys.  [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Diplomatic like Edmond.  It seems young Brindom is becoming corrupted by Lamm's Grown Up Children. I was hoping to provoke her to prove it works, this way we'll be fighting her in front of the customers.

Well, your show, HolyMan


----------



## Dr Simon

*In Front:*
The woman, who it would be natural to assume was "Lavender", steps back and pales, her eyes going wide.

"Oh, noble Sir," she says in a quavering voice. "Please don't 'urt me, I ain't done nuffink wrong."

Behind Brindom, the guards tense in readiness for trouble.

[sblock=Brindom]
Although the woman seems geniunely frightened, Brindom does notice the subtle gesture she gives the guards to alert them. She may not be the defenceless innocent she makes out.
[/sblock]

*In Back:*
The chimney opens into a single room, although a door leads away to the rear. The room is neatly kept, with pretensions to grandeur with a couple of hangings in the Old Chelaxian style, ornate candelabras with cherry-scented candles (not currently lit). A table sculpted with swirling ivy leaves holds a decorative tea service, and an elabortae hookah pipe stands in one corner. 

All this doesn't disguise the fact that it is a one-room apartment in the backstreets of Korvosa, with a small stove in the corner and room for one chair.

As Majenko begins his explorations, and Dj'hân gets out his Harrow deck, they both hear shrieking and some kind of commotion coming from the direction of the shop.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

As Brindom makes his announcement and the guards tense, Manachan gives an inward sigh. _Well, this could get ugly quickly . . ._

He prepares himself for battle, should it be necessary.

[sblock=Actions]Ready Action: Empty hand vs. first guard to attack, non-lethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Thinking fast on his feet Brindom changes his tone (a little). 

"That is not for me to decide _m'lady_." He says with a forced half smile. "We have are orders. But if you wish to be accompanied by your men, we could allow that if they give up their arms and _cause no trouble_." His emphasis on the last part is clear to everyone.

[sblock=OOC] 
Ready action: Disarm a guard or lady should they draw a weapon. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

_"It is always like this. They never listen. So much for diplomacy, I should have known that young one can be overzelous. We don't even know something's fishy! Maybe it really works!"_

Aloud he asks
"Madame, can you prove it really works? Now that you had your profit, why don't you sell it to the temples and again to the Crown. That way, you can be assured everyone will get it, no child needs to die and you can still sell it for those who don't want to wait for priests.

We're not taking you into custody, we're just to bring you to The Marshal for talk."

Ready Action: Trip the guard in the second line (or closest to Edmond if they are in line) with Touch of Fatigue channeled

Diplomacy in the negatives, but maybe this can pass as passive intimidation with his looks and monotone voice


----------



## Dr Simon

"Course it bleedin' works," says "Lavender" in a shrill voice. She grabs one of the customers still inside the shop. "'Ere, you, tell the nice gentlemen."

The man looks a little surprised, and glances at the group, noting in particular Edmond's arms and armour. 

"Er, yes, I have used Lavender's Luxurious Liniment," he says, "and _now_ I am feeling a _lot_ better." It sounds like he's reciting from a script, badly.

"See. I ain't done nuffink against the law, just tryin' to make a few honest pinch."


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]Majenko will scurry over to a window to glance down into the front yard. Assuming he doesn't see drawn weapons or a blood-soaked alleyway, the pseudodragon will resume his search with Dj'hân's help.[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian

Hearing the combative tones coming from inside the building, Thorson strides quickly over to join the rest of the group and takes up position near Edmond and Brindom to lend support, his expression blank but his eyes... cold.


----------



## HolyMan

"Miss... Lavender, is it?" Brindom says with a bit of diplomacy in his voice. "You need not prove anything to us, we are merely under orders. Please if you will come along now."

The young priest steps to the side as if waiting to escort the lady away.


----------



## Dr Simon

*In Front:*

"The name's Vendra, deary. Lavender's just the name of the shop." The woman puts a hand on her hip and adopts a defiant stance. "Arrestin' me for helpin' folks? There's fine isn't it? And just who are you anyway? Let's see some ID, boyo. You ain't Korvosan Guard, and you sure as the Nine Hells aren't them grey women. How do I know you ain't just a toerag out to steal me wonder cure? Who sent you? Cerulean Society? Spider King?"

*Out Back:*

Majenko can only see the back wall of the shop, but there is no sign of violence heading his way. Dj'hân finds no trace of magic in the apartment. However, in the bottom right corner of the apartment, in the bedroom, Majenko detects a wall panel that seems suspiciously loose.


----------



## Ambrus

The pseudodragon carefully inspects the wall panel up close for any signs of a trap while flicking his forked tongue to taste the air. Assuming he sees nothing to give him pause, Majenko will cautiously extend his long sinous tail, hook the corner of the wall panel with its barbed tip, and pull it aside.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom's face becomes unsure at the woman's demands. It is true he thinks they should have a proclamation or something to present stating their claim is true.

He worriedly looks to Edmond and wonders if he has something to show this woman to prove they are who they say they are.

[sblock=OOC] And Brindom is back to being his old self LOL that's how it works. Get a little taste of what it's like to lead until you hit a wall and then have the ones better at it take over. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

In Front:

"Well, whilst ya standin' there with yer mouth open, how about clearin' off outta my shop, boyo?"

*Out Back:*

After a brief inspection of the door for any obvious traps, Majenko hooks it open. Beyond is a room of identical dimensions to the one he is in, but this one is unfurnished and full only of rubbish and mundane cockroaches. From beyond the closed door to this room, the pseudodragon's keen senses detect the smell of perfume, and the faint sounds of somebody moving around.


----------



## Dr Simon

See this thread


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Can Majenko spy the room on the other side by peering beneath the door?If he believes he'd be able to pull it open sufficiently to slip through without alerting the person on the other side, then Majenko will give it a shot in attempt to sneak in unobserved.


----------



## Neurotic

"We're private investigators sent by marshal Kroft, guard is stretched too thin. We don't enforce anything, you don't have to come if you don't want to.

I'm a merchant too, you know.

How much does your remedy cost?"

After answer
And how much do you have at hand?

After answer
Here is (up to 150gp, 10% more then require). Give me everything you have now and make new batch.

If she gives
Brindom, go find (number -3) sickest people and give them this. We take them and the remedy to the marshal.


----------



## Dr Simon

Out Back:

Majenko peeks around the door jamb. Beyond it is a small room, a mirror image in layout of the furnished apartment through which he's just come. This room, however, appears to be a workshop of sorts, albeit an untidy one. Several barrels and casks stand in the far corner, below shelves lined with rows of mismatched perfume bottles. A man is at a workbench, facing Majenko's direction, but currently intent on his task of filling vials with a dark liquid. The odour of Lavender's Luxurious Liniment hangs heavy in the air.

In Front:

Vendra regards Edmond's money with pursed lips.

"I've got a hundred vials you can take for now, and the same again tomorrer," she says with a sudden grin. "Reckon I could make more if the Marshall's payin'". One of the shop girls packs a crate of Luxurious Liniment. "Yeah," continues Vendra, swirling round behind the counter. "Come back tomorrer. Closing Time everyone," she calls out. "All sold out, see this nice gentleman." Brindom doesn't have to try hard to find volunteers as the people nearby begin clamouring for their cure.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom noticably relaxes as Edmond takes over. He jumps at the opportunity to be doing something besides standing around like a useless lump.

Collecting as many vials as he can hold he looks back at Edmond. "You want me to find ninty-seven people to give this to?" he asks already handing out some vials.


----------



## Neurotic

No, make it 90. We'll see how much temple alchemists need to re-make it. Keep more if outside is less people. We'll give as we can. We need ot save some for the children too.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Come on, come on, closing time," says Vendra, chivvying everyone out of the shop. "Pay you later," she says to her bewildered-looking guards and shop girls as she shuts the outer door behind her. Bolts can be heard.

People begin clamouring around Brindom, although for the moment the presence of Manachan and Thorson keep them from swamping the young cleric. You can hear rumours of a free cure being passed through the crowd.

Meanwhile:

Dj'hân just manages to duck out of sight as the door to the apartment slams open and the apothecary storms in and begins throwing items into a bag. She pauses, then heads into the bedroom. It is Majenko's turn to dart for cover as she passes through the secret door.

"Orris," she calls out. "Leave that, get your things, time to go."

"Whuh?" says the man filling the perfume bottles.

"Some bunch of sollies just bought all me stock. First they say they were from the guard, then they weren't. Reckon they might have been Devargo's men. Either way, I ain't sticking around for them to find out its a scam. I'll pay yer later, now scram!"

She heads back into the apartment and continues hastily packing. Orris follows.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom hands out bottles from a large sack to everyone he can. The cleric looks over to Edmond. "What are we gong to tell the Marshal? I mean... thanks for helping I don't know why I acted that way, but I thought the Marshal wanted the person making this stuff." He says with a nod to another bottle as he hands it to a weary mother and her sick son.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks to years of practice, the hidden guttersnipe avoids panicking, calms down and breathes slowly to avoid detection. Dh'jân covertly watches Lavender pack her belonging as he hangs upside down from the flue in the shadowy recesses of the hearth.

Majenko slithers into the gap behind a row of barrels as his scales darken to a drab grey-brown hue that matches the floorboards upon which he crouches. Similarly, he watches as Orris packs up his alchemical devices from his hidden vantage point.

OOC: Majenko would like to sting Orris. He'll wait in hiding until Orris has his back turned and is distracted with his packing to move stealthily up behind him, carefully aim and sting him. If the man fails to go down on the first try, Majenko will hope to gain initiative and try again. If successful, he'll then move quickly to hide near the door so as to similarly surprise Lavender when she comes in to investigate.


----------



## Dr Simon

Majenko sneaks up on Orris and jabs him with his sting. The man barely has time to turn to see what hit him when his legs crumple beneath him and he collapses across the table of perfume vials, with the kind of noise you'd expect that to make.

Moments laters, Vendra rushes in.

"Oi, what's all the noise?" she says. As she spots the unconscious Orris she immediately produces a small dagger from somewhere within her skirts and her eyes dart around the room. They miss the pseudodragon conceealed behind her. Majenko takes his chance and his sting lashes out again.

Vendra glances at the gash on her arm. 

"Hey..." is all she says before she too slumps to the floor. Both are asleep, but the effect may not last long.

[sblock=OOC]
Stealth 5+19= 23, beats Orris.

Sting attack 20+6=26, no critical. Damage 1d3-2=1. Orris fails Fort save.

Stealth 11+19=30, beats Venrda's Perception.

Sting attack 17+6=23, Vendra also fails Fort save.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Majenko, Scourge of Scam Artists! 
I'm going to narrate the pair's activities, assuming that nothing else unexpected happens for a few minutes. Let me know if I'm mistaken and I'll modify my post.

The wily pseudodragon stings both of his slumbering victims repeatedly as Dj'hân, alarmed by the disturbance, rises on a sudden updraft out of the hearth and into the makeshift laboratory to investigate. Seeing the two somnolent giant-kin the tiny urchin's face breaks into a wide grin. _"Did you at least give them a fighting chance?"_ A though passes through the boy's mind as the tiny dragon looks up, and draws the corners of his maw back in a crocodile's smile. _I wasn't feeling generous today._

Nervous that others might show up unexpectedly, Dj'hân quickly heads over to the exterior door of first one and then the other apartment; locking, baring or securing both as is possible. Then, having regrouped, the pair get to work stripping their captives of all their weapons, gear and accoutrements beyond the barest of clothes. The pseudodragon remains vigilant throughout their labours, watching attentively for the merest sign that either human is stirring. Once divested of their possessions, the guttersnipe reaches into his liripoop and withdraws first a pair of manacles and then a coil of silk rope. The former he uses to thoroughly restrain the woman, the latter to do the same with the man. The boy then gags both with whatever rags he finds in the laboratory.

Only then does the grinning urchin pause to catch his breath. _"Time to fetch the cleanup crew I guess."_

OOC: Assuming they get through all of that without a hitch, Dj'ân will place everything of interest that he's collected into his liripoop for safe-keeping. He'll then leave Majenko to vigilantly guard the captives as he flies back up the chimney to stealthily draw near a party member outside in the alleyway to inform them of what's happened.

_"Psst. Over here. Shh... Majenko and I knocked out and tied up the Lady and her alchemist buddy in the apartment over there. Tell the others. When you're ready to come fetch em, go to the purple door there, knock three times and we'll let you in. Kay?"_

OOC: Dj'hân will then fly back up to the roof covertly and fly back down the chimney to wait with Majenko for the others. If he has time, he'll examine the items he's found with the help of the Harrow. Majenko will of course sting the prisoners as needed to keep them subdued.


----------



## Dr Simon

Vendra has on her person two wands, a vial of something labelled "poison!", a finely crafted dagger and an assortment of violet and silver jewellery, a mixture of gaudy and fine quality.

Orris just has a weighted sap and a dose of Lavender's Luxurious Liniment and 20 gp in a belt pouch.

According to Zellara, one wand is for an enchantment spell of some kind, the other holds a spell of _remove disease_. Some of the jewellery has protective propertiers, nothing else is magic.

Meanwhile, out the front, Edmond manages to restore some order to his experiment, which was to get as many people as possible to take the cure in front of the Marshal and see if it works. Although some vials have been whisked away by eager volunteers, and least 40 remain with people willing to try them (although not all of these show signs of blood veil).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

If he hears Dj'ân's summons, Manachan will head upstairs to 'help out.'


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan is alerted by Dj'hân, and follows the tiny flying boy around to the back alley and the rear apartments. Here he finds one, with the door wide open, decorated like a Chelaxian lady's boudoir (or, the style of someone who thinks that's what it should look like). This connects to the building next door (boarded up on the outside), which contains a messy-looking bottling room and two people bound, gagged and unconscious. One is a man dressed with the distinctive purple neckerchief of a Lavender guard, the other is the Vendra woman.


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Dj'hân had closed and locked the purple door before fetching the others.

Opening the door for his companions once he hears the distinctive knock, Dj'hân quickly closes and locks it once Manachan is inside. He smiles impishly while motioning towards the room at large. _"Welcome to my boudoir..."_ The tiny urchin then runs back into a side room waving for the towering human to follow him. _"They're over here. C'mon."_


			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> This connects to the building next door (boarded up on the outside), which contains a messy-looking bottling room and two people bound, gagged and unconscious. One is a man dressed with the distinctive purple neckerchief of a Lavender guard, the other is the Vendra woman.



The grinning little halfling hops up onto the unconscious man's head, holds out his tiny arms wide and takes a bow as if for an appreciative audience. Straightening up, Dj'hân nods towards his pseudodragon companion, who remains at the ready with his barbed tail poised to strike. _"Majenko caught both of em unawares afore either knew what hit em."_ The tiny dragon offers Manachan a crocodile's smile. _"The lady there came in to pack up cause she was afraid you guys had been sent by Devargo. This here..."_ The urchin taps his foot atop the man's head. _"...is Orris; he's the one whose been brewin the lim... lim... stuff for her. She told him to pack up too before you all figured out it was a sham."_

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: Could I get a more detailed list of what was found? Is the woman's dagger masterwork? How many charges does the wand of remove disease have? Can Dj'hân positively identify the properties of the other wand and the protective jewelry? How many pieces of jewelry are there exactly? Does the workroom contain a full alchemy lab, additional alchemical supplies or other doses of the liniment? Was Vendra carrying the proceeds of her many sales? What was she busily packing? Thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan enters and looks around the room. He allows his face to show that he's impressed by the work of the diminutive team.

"You've done well, Dj'hân, Majenko . . . very well. OK, let's sit on them and wait for the others to finish their business."


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân grins widely at the praise. Then, dutifully, he sits down on Orris' head and begins fiddling around with the new contents of his liripoop.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I think, if everyone is happy, this section can be wrapped up. I'll give full details of the spoils over in the OOC thread and if you're all okay with moving on, post a denouement (with segue to next section) in the IC.


----------



## Dr Simon

Vendra and Orris are taken into custody. Amongst the volunteers for Edmond's experiment, only a few actually have blood veil but the Luxurious Liniment produces no immediate change in them. The Marshal insists on checking over the course of a few days, just to be sure. Of the volunteers, only a few return but no-one has improved.

The simplistic nature of the preperation room alone suggests that the "cure" is worthless; Brindom and Mamusia Lela had to go to considerably greater lengths just to help Brienna get better by herself, and so the two crooks are escorted to the Longacre Building for incarceration - a mercy considering the harsh punishments now being meted out by the Grey Maidens. The other guards and the shop girls have gone, but the Marshal isn't too concerned with their complicity.

As payment, Julius Ishani Dhatri gives Edmond a fully-charged wand of _remove disease_, one of the first to be made. Few people are grateful that Lavender's has been shut down, but by removing a fake cure, many lives were saved.

But the disease wasn't halted, and the bodies began to pile up. Corpse-gatherers worked day and night, taking cartloads of the dead to mass graves in Grey Quarter. A few days after dealing with Lavender's, the Marshall sends word of a disturbing rumour that she has heard - carters from Old Korvosa have given up the long trek across the city, and are dumping corpses in a place called Racker's Alley. Edmond and Dj'hân know of this place, in the houses next to Fort Korvosa. Since this is in your neighbourhood, the Marshall reasons, can you check out the rumours?


----------



## Neurotic

News are dire indeed. Edmond closed the doors of his house to all outside contacts. Old Jeremiah gets one (and only one) call to relocate before he gets sick. Children are confined to the house and dry rations and other long lasting food is supplied for at least a week, preferably a month if available.

Edmond gathers his chldren around and calls Kester forward
"Kester, this dagger is silver and magical, I give it to you as sign of trust and your authority over the group. You're to keep little ones safe until I return. If they start to fall ill, isolate them best you can and provide food and water to them. Send the message to the Temple and the Marshal.

The rest of you, be calm, it'll become worse before it gets better, but we'll see this through! Have faith and listen to Kester while I'm gone.

I'll return as soon as I'm able.

The cleaning shouldn't take too much time."

While we're at the house, Edmond asks Brindom to provide food so supplies last as long as possible.

"Brindom, Dj'ahn, since we have two wands for disease, what say you we keep one here and carry only one with us? Just in case something happens to us? And I'll instruct Kester if he doesn't hear from us regularly he's to return it to the temple."

With that, he gets his adventuring gear and calls his companions
"Ready?" as they head out into death's maw once again. On the way he supplies with ample supply of oil for burning the dead off the streets if needed.

He confers with Dj'ahn and leads the group to the leader of corpse gatherers (local knowledge +9)


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom helps over the next few days where he can but his abilities are minor compared to the priest's of the temple.

When the marshal sends her request he takes a few moments to perpare his gear. While in his room packing Brindom notices the vial of Lavender's Luxurious Liniment sitting on his shelf. 

_Nobody is going to pull the wool over my eyes again,_ the young cleric thinks to himself._ And by Erastil me and my friends will get to the bottom of this disease and cure everyone we can._

Pack over his shoulder and bow in hand he heads down to join the others.

[sblock=OOC]
sblocks aren't working so these two are set for when they are. Sorry Neurotic Brindom can't cast create food & water that's a 3rd lvl spell  so I took purify to help with what food does come in the house he will make sure it is ok to eat. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48
AC: 20
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 5/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:* 
potoins(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 7/7

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The corpse gatherers are not an organised group as such; although answerable to the city magistrates they are really anyone witha cart and a lack of squeamishness. However, they each have their allotted districts and streets.

Finding the group assigned to the area around the Mer'Cauthon house isn't too hard, and from them you learn that the team assigned to the area near Racker's Alley haven't been seen for several days. 

"Reckon the plague got 'em," says the dead-gatherer. "Same's it will to all of us soon."


----------



## Neurotic

"Nah, Old District will keep. We're isolated enough and sick will flock over to the temple and the palace. And there are Arcona's, they will not let their district get too dirty. Finally, *I* will not let that happen. Keep up god work and will pull through."

Edmond leads the group toward Racker's Alley


----------



## Dr Simon

Rackers Alley.

Here the buildings press up close on the walls of Fort Korvosa, haphazard construction piled high and top-heavy leaving dark and narrow streets, the oldest of Old Korvosa.

Rackers Alley is notorious even amongst these pokey alleyways as a trysting place for thieves and murderers. From the street end, it is obvious that the rumours heard by Marshal Kroft are true. The non-human members of the party, all with sharper senses of one kind or another, can easily make out the sickening pile of corpses in varying stages of putrefaction; men, women, children of all species piled carelessly down the far end of the narrow gap between neighbouring buildings whose upper storeys overshadow the alley.

But Brindom and Edmond don't need super-human vision to see the grimly suggestiveshapes of the pile, nor to hear the clouds of flies buzzing over, or smell the gruesome foul-sweet smell of decay.

So, the Marshal's question has been answered, but... slight, but evident, movement can be seen shifting in the pile of corpses.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond readies _Deathwail_ in anticipation. He focuses and four ghostly lights appear stringing themselves along the alley.

"Brindom, prepare your holy symbol, we might need it."

He approaches slowly, hoping against hope he'll just find some scavenger moving instead of expected zombies. To hope he'll find living person who recovered he doesn't even dare.

If nothing jumps at him he pokes the pile at the place of movement trying to dislodge covering corpses.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom makes sure his holy symbol is outside his tunic and nocks an arrow to his bow. He prays to Erastil hoping he won't need to shoot but is ready just in case.

[sblock=ACTIONS]
standard = ready action to shoot anything that tries to attack Edmond[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48
AC: 20
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 5/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:* 
potoins(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan prepares himself for combat and strides into the alley after Edmond and Brindom.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 35/35     AC: 19  AC(T): 17  AC(FF): 16  Init: +06

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            09     6     +3          

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Bata (Nunchaku)         +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +4        1d10        19-20/x2     

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d4+4 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (8/8 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each Recipient)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (5/5 per Day)
    * Daze                      * Chill Touch
    * Prestidigitation          * Mage Armor
    * Read Magic
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'han and Majenko approach the pile while moving discreetly along the rooftops lining the alleyway.


----------



## Dr Simon

As the group proceeds down the alley, suddenly there is an unearthly shriek from the eaves just below Dj'han and Majenko. A shadowy form detaches itself from the overhang and hurls itself down onto Brindom, the cleric almost hurled to the floor by the impact.

It is a ragged-looking creature, humanoid but with pale skin, fiery eyes, wild hair, fangs and claws, its four limbs wrapped onto Brindom like a grappling monkey. It bares its fangs as it tries to bite Brindom's exposed neck, claws striking sparks from his breastplate.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception checks all round, only Dj'han and Manachan made them, so they can act in the surprise round. 

Initiative order (surprise round)
Creature
Manachan
Dj'han

Creature now has Brindom grappled. He is battered by the impact of the jump, but takes no damage.

(Height from roof to alley, 30 ft.)

[sblock=Brindom]
Knowledge (religion) 15+5=20
Evidently some kind of vampire, but you think it is not a true vampire, perhaps the spawn of a more powerful creature. You know of all the usual vampire strengths and weaknesses.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'han having been startled, the winds around him momentarily stir the loose shingles along the rooftop. Without pause, the young urchin reaches out as if to take hold of the air around him, windmills his tiny arms and sends the tumultuous wind gusting down towards Brindom and his attacker. Although the priest feels it as little more then a gentle summer breeze, to the viscous creature the wind feels like a desiccating southern sirocco. Even as it's flesh begins to blacken and blister, the winds continue to surge around it like an angry dust devil.

[sblock=OOC]30-ft line of fire; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half. A failed save results in the creature becoming entangled and suffering an extra 1d6 fire damage each round for 1d4 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan is as startled as his peers by the savage attack of the creature. He flings out a hand and calls on the powers in his blood, but his _Heavenly Fire_ splashes harmlessly against the wall of the alley.

[sblock=OOC]1d20+4=7[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 35/35     AC: 19  AC(T): 17  AC(FF): 16  Init: +06

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            09     6     +3          

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Bata (Nunchaku)         +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +4        1d10        19-20/x2     
Heavenly Fire           +4        1d4+4          20/x2      Ranged Touch

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d4+4 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (7/8 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each Recipient)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (5/5 per Day)
    * Daze                      * Chill Touch
    * Prestidigitation          * Mage Armor
    * Read Magic
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's heavenly fire misses. As the vampire scrabbles against Brindom's armour it is engulfed in fiery wind from Dj'han and howls in rage just as it is about sink its fangs into Brindom's neck. It maintains its grip, however.

There is a sudden movement in the pile of corpses, where you noticed it before. Something moves suddenly and as the bodies shift in its wake they reveal a crack in the wall leading into the building to the left.

[sblock=OOC]
Dj'han's fire "breath" causes 1d6=1 damage, but the creature fails its save as well.

Full round 1:
Creature: grapple attempt on Brindom, CMB vs CMD, fails.
Remaining initiative order is:

Manachan
Dj'han
Brindom (currently grappled)
Edmond
Thorson
Majenko
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Delighted by the plight of the smouldering creature, the tiny urchin utters an oddly vicious laugh as he launches himself off of the edge of the roof to arc down into the alleyway. The winds carrying him aloft grow frigid as minute snow crystals form and swirl violently around the boy. Then, as he swoops past overhead, the wily guttersnipe unleashes a blast of freezing northern wind to engulf the three creatures scrambling out of the refuse heap.

Meanwhile, Majenko discreetly skips along the rooftop, moving far past the trio of creatures to circle around.
[sblock=OOC]Move action to a position 15 ft directly above the trio. Standard action to project a 15-ft cone of cold; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half. A failed save results in the creature becoming entangled and suffering an extra 1d6 cold damage each round for 1d4 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Just to clarify, nothing's come _out_ of the hole in the wall, it was whatever was hding in the pile of bodies (presumably another vampire spawn) going _into_ the hole in the wall that made the disturbance.


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: So, the trio of creatures on the map aren't actually in the alleyway?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Oops! Ha, no, they shouldn't be on there. I make my maps using layers, with one for each PC and one for each NPC so they can be moved around easily. I usually have more NPC layers than I need, and in this case forgot to hide them before collapsing the image (also forgot to blank out the unseen areas too...) That's what happens if I get distracted halfway through making the map   I'll try to post a correct version tomorrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan circles the fray, seeking the opportunity to get in a solid blow or two. When he sees a chance he springs into action and pummels the creature with fists and feet.

[sblock=Actions]Flurry of Blows vs. the Vampire[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 35/35     AC: 19  AC(T): 17  AC(FF): 16  Init: +06

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            09     6     +3          

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Bata (Nunchaku)         +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +4        1d10        19-20/x2     
Heavenly Fire           +4        1d4+4          20/x2      Ranged Touch

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d4+4 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (7/8 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each Recipient)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (5/5 per Day)
    * Daze                      * Chill Touch
    * Prestidigitation          * Mage Armor
    * Read Magic
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

The first thing Brindom notices about the creature trying to kill him, is the teeth. Fangs really. And almost instantly he knows what is attacking him.

"Get off me, you vampiric demon spawn." He grunts pushing they thing away from him as he scoots back away from the beast, kicking his legs and causing the creature to let go. "You won't get a taste of me but you will get a taste of this. Erastil protect us!"

A divine blueish light burst from Brindom's holy symbol bringing peace to his friends and woe to his enemies.

[sblock=OOC] 
Move action: "scoot back away" LOL just move on my arse 10' away & towards a party member.
Standard: Channel Energy for 6 points
CMR = 20 vs CMD 15 to escape grapple
Rolls: Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Using the opportunity presented by Brindom's move, Edmond chops down with Deathwail bringing all his strength behind the chop

OOC: +9 to hit, -2 for power attack 2d4 +6 +4 from power attack- add whatever appropriate if its prone


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Ambrus, I've gone with Dj'han targeting the visible spawn, and kept Majenko's movement but you can change these if you wish due to the mix-up. Brindom's action are really two round's worth - escape and move, 1 round. Channel energy, second round, You can keep the channeling roll for the next round if you like.

Manachan smashes his bata into the creature but it is like attacking iron. Even though it is distracted with Brindom it ignores the aasimar. Dj'han's blast of fiery wind sears the creature but it continues trying to bite the priest.

But then Brindom wriggles free and scoots backwards, leaving the vampire spawn open for a staggering blow from Edmond that knocks it to its knees. Although its hair and clothing still flutter and char where Dj'han's scorching windstorm still whips around it, the creature lunges for Edmond, enduring another withering strike from Deathwail to get within the reach of the polearm and smash Edmond with its claw. Even as Edmond feels his life-force weaken, some of the creature's wounds close over.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan Flurry 6+2=8, 20+2=22. 1 hit for 1d6=5.

Dj'han fire breath 1d6=3, fails save. I don't think it can be "double-entangled", but it may make the effect last longer.

Brindom escape grapple, move 10 ft.

Edmond attack with Deathwail 13+9=22, hit for 2d4+10=16 damage.

Next round

Vampire spawn moves to attack Edmond. I rolled an AoO 16+9=25, hit for 2d4+6=14 damage.
Vampire attack hits for critical (yes, entangling included) for 11 damage plus two negative levels (-2 to attack, save, skill and a bility checks, lose another 10 hit points, -2 effective level for any abilities and lose 2 of your highest level spells).
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: I was about to edit my previous post to say, for the sake of simplicity, that Dj'hân and Majenko would hold their position and Dj'hân would simply repeat his previous action (fire & entangle). Change your post or not as desired.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Duly modified.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan turns quickly, tracking the vampire's movement as he raises his hand and again calls on the celestial power flowing through his veins.

[sblock=Action]Another _Heavenly Fire_ at the critter, please.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 35/35     AC: 19  AC(T): 17  AC(FF): 16  Init: +06


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            09     6     +3          


  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Bata (Nunchaku)         +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +4        1d10        19-20/x2     
Heavenly Fire           +4        1d4+4          20/x2      Ranged Touch

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d4+4 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/8 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each Recipient)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (5/5 per Day)
    * Daze                      * Chill Touch
    * Prestidigitation          * Mage Armor
    * Read Magic
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

After the postive energy channels out from the young cleric, Brindom nocks and arrow and readies for a clear shot.

[sblock=OOC]
If previous round was standard action - escape grapple, move action - move back 10'. Then the upcoming round will be standard action - channel energy, move action - nock an arrow. Sorry for the confusion I thought trying to escape was free action, and trying to do damage while grappling was a standard action. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond quickly steps back from the undead, swinging _Deatwail _low and channeling his rage and disgust through it.

[sblock=Actions]
Step 5' north toward the party
Try to trip the beast, channel shocking grasp (2d6 lightning damage) on touch attack regardless if tripped
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Golden fire streaks from Manachan's upraised hand, and the vampire spawn shrieks as it is burned horribly. It begins to dissolve into mist, and as Brindom calls on the power of Erastil it is shredded utterly to nothingness.

[sblock=OOC]
Would have used the new dice roller but you've got to post first, so I wouldn't know results.

Manachan: heavebly fire ranged touch 18+4=22, hit for 1d4+4 = 7 damage.

Vampire takes 1d6=6 ongoing fire damage

Brindom channels positive energy 2d6=8.

Vampire spawn is destroyed. Anyone is wounded heals 8 points of damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"Edmond are you alright?" Brindom asks bow in hand and arrow nocked. "I thought more ran off in that direction." he says pointing towards the hole in the wall.

[sblock=OOC] ready action = shoot anything that comes and tries to attack  [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"No, I'm not. That was some draining attack and it weakened me. Can you protect us from such attacks? Can you restore me so we pursue them? Or rather, I'm for pursuing regardless of wheteher you can restore me, they cannot be allowed to dissapear. Let's just hope we don't find half the dead from around here."


----------



## HolyMan

"No I'm sorry I don't," Brindom says solemnly. "Maybe we should head to a temple and see if they can help you. We can always explore this awful place later it will keep."

[sblock=OOC] Restoration is a 4th lvl cleric spell and Brindom doesn't even have 3rd lvl spells yet. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Edmond IC is for pursuing for fear of them dissapearing into the sewers and surfacing somewhere else, OOC I'm all for getting fixed, -2 to hit, less spells and minor spell damage hurts.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan starts toward the collapsed walls to follow the beasts, but hesitates as his friends discuss their plight.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: You've got 24 hours to get the levels restored before you need to make a save. Brindom would know this (in non-game terms) as a result of his Knowledge check.


----------



## HolyMan

"I think it best we take care of Edmond's wounds. From what I remember from my lessons you don't want something like that to go untreated for more than a day." Brindom keeps his eyes out as he speaks, watching the roofs as well as the hole in the wall.

"And maybe it best to get some holy water, stakes, and some potions while were at it." he comments solemly.

[sblock=OOC] Some restoration potions. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Also, scrolls of daylight, wand of deatward and such...

"Well..." Edmond seems indecisive, his hatred for undead pulling him forward, but common sense dictating otherwise "Let's see the priests then, but I'm afraid we'll have to rely on scrolls, I doubt anyone has anything but cure disease prepared. We need to return with all possible haste."


----------



## Dr Simon

Whilst you discuss this you notice that a barrow, of the kind used by the corpse collectors, is over to one side of the pile of bodies. Also, not all of the more recently dead bear the tell-tale facial blotches of red veil.


----------



## Neurotic

"Brindom, is there a way to determine which one of these last ones may be a victim that will raise as undead later?"

If Brindom answers negative, Edmond chops the heads off any bodies that are not obviously red veil victims that seem fresh.



OOC: DrSimon, how sunny is the day? That is, if we return with a maul and make holes in a wall or two, would we illuminate the inside with the sun?


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Brindom]
Brindom knows that vampire spawn cannot make their own spawn, but also he knows that for there to be spawn in the city, their master must also be around. There is no way of telling from the bodies if they were killed by spawn or a full vampire.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Neurotic]
It's overcast, but knocking holes in from the Rackers Alley side won't be much help anyway - the alley is in a perpetual state of shadow from overhanging upper floors (hence why the spawn you just fought was able to be out and about).
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"I don't know how to tell which could be possible undead and which not." Brindom answers thinking on what he was taught. "But that would be the least of are problems, Edmond. Those things were, they were only spawn. And that means their master is possibly in the city."

[sblock=OOC] I was afraid of all that, I think it's time to take Brindom in an anti-vampire build from here on out.  So my vote is for re-equiping. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

After finishing his grisly task, Edmond turn to the group
"OK, let's head to the temple and hope we find someone there."


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân makes himself scarce as Edmond sets about his grisly task. Majenko, who's remained perched up on the roof watching the alleyway redirects a thought to Edmond. _Dj'hân wonders whether you intend to investigate the crack in the wall there._


----------



## Neurotic

_"Indeed we do, just not at this very moment, unless you can finish it before I do."_


----------



## Ambrus

The small reptile cocks his head sideways inquisitively. _Finish "it"? You mean enter the building and slay any vampires inside?_


----------



## Neurotic

_"I meant decapitating any bodies that may rise as vampires if we don't return before night."_ even the Edmond's thoughts are grim and monotone as he continues hewing on the bodies


----------



## Ambrus

Edmond feels the pseudodragon's confusion as if it were his own. No thanks; I already ate. So then are we going inside or heading back to the temple instead?


----------



## Dr Simon

It doesn't take long for Edmond to complete his grisly task, as most of the bodies seem to have died of plague and few are fresh. Durinf this time there is no sign of activity from inside the crack in the wall.


----------



## Dr Simon

It eats up a couple of hours to head all the way across to the other end of Korvosa to the Pantheon, but luckily there are priests available with the suitable spell for helping Edmond (many people are seriously debilitated by blood veil and so some of the priests keep _restoration_ spells handy to help them). There is no charge for those helping the city, although heavy hints are dropped that you may wish to show your gratitude at a later date...

There is time to pick up whatever anti-vampire supplies you need and return to Rackers Alley with plenty of daylight to spare.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom stands once more before the sickening alleyway. He is resoulte to help but if anyone were to ask he is a little scared. That creature that attacked them could have easily killed him had his friends not been near.

He draws his sword and settles his shield into a comfortable postion on his arm. "I'm ready," he says to Edmond. "I'll lead in you follow from behind with the longer weapon, and pray to Erastil, we are given room to fight."

Slowly he advances forward towards where they saw the crack in the wall.

[sblock=OOC] Advancing in Total Defense, don't want any of these suckers draining away spells and such. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48
AC: 24
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 4/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potoins(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan stands in his place in the order, prepared to defend himself. He peers down the alley intently in an effort to discern any threats.


----------



## Neurotic

"Very well. Dj'ahn, Majenko, would you like to ride on my backpack?"Manachan, ready that balista of yours and let's go in.

OOC: Weapon expertise or total defense, but as aid another to Brindom's AC if possible. AoO on anything coming on Brindom or Edmond from the side. Trip attack to prevent the attack, not damage.


----------



## Dr Simon

Brindom squeezes through the gap in the wall and emerges into a small, dark backroom. Three figures rise up in the shadows, hissing menacingly. 

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative order:

Brindom
Vampire spawn
Manachan
Djahn
Majenko
Thorson
Edmond

Manachan spots no movement down the alley
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Side stepping as he encounters the cratures sitting in the dark, Brindom calls forth Erstal's blessed power. The room erupts in bluish light, as once more divine energy comes from the young clerics holy symbol.

[sblock=Action] 5'step north - then channel energy [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Does the position of #2 triggers Edmonds attack? Even if not, remember Brindom has bonus to AC as high as Edmond can offer him...


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Does the position of #2 triggers Edmonds attack? Even if not, remember Brindom has bonus to AC as high as Edmond can offer him...




OOC: It doesn't provoke an AoO because it hasn't moved anywhere - it was already there. If it does more than a 5 ft. step, Edmond can reach it with his attack.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Sorry, didn't realise we were waiting for me!

The three creatures recoil from Brindom as he channels energy, but then rush forwards, dead flesh smoking lightly. Brindom finds himself pressed by a crush of the three undead, holds off one attackwith his shield, the second is blocked by Edmond's polearm and tripped to the floor as it tries to close with Brindom, but the third rakes him with its claws.

[sblock=OOC]
Only one of the spawn hits Brindom, for 5 damage and 1 negative level.

Edmond AoO on #2 with trip attack, 15+10=25. #2 is tripped.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Push in, Brindom! We need some room to move!"

Manachan holds forth his hand and a ray of Heavenly Fire lances out to sear one of the vampires.

[sblock=Action]Heavenly Fire (1d20+4=20, 1d4+4=5) vs. Vampire 2.
(Sorry, Doc - this is the only game I'm in where the GM makes the rolls so I forget sometimes.  Won't hurt my feelings a bit if you want to re-roll it!)

*The actual damage roll was 1d4+1 - I forgot that we applied his Magical Knack to spell like abilities as well.*[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 35/35     AC: 19  AC(T): 17  AC(FF): 16  Init: +06


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            09     6     +3          


  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Bata (Nunchaku)         +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +4        1d10        19-20/x2     
Heavenly Fire           +4        1d4+4          20/x2      Ranged Touch

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d4+4 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (7/8 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each Recipient)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (5/5 per Day)
    * Daze                      * Chill Touch
    * Prestidigitation          * Mage Armor
    * Read Magic
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Brindom DID push in 5' step north before channeling, the map is incorrect

Also, if anything comes within _Deathwail_'s reach, roll for that too.

Don't forget Edmonds aid to Brindom's AC...at least for this first round.


----------



## Dr Simon

Mowgli said:


> (Sorry, Doc - this is the only game I'm in where the GM makes the rolls so I forget sometimes.  Won't hurt my feelings a bit if you want to re-roll it!)




OOC I don't mind, feel free to roll your own attacks if you prefer (Invis Castle or ENWorld's shouty dice).

Neurotic: Updated map accordingly. I took the aid into account but forgot to put it in the fluff write-up.


----------



## Dr Simon

From the back of the group comes a gentle breeze of warm summer air, but as it passes Edmond and Brindom it seems to increase in intensity, until it sears the dead flesh of the vampire spawn that lies sprawled on the floor.

[sblock=OOC]
Not heard from Ambrus for a while, so I'm taking Djahn's action to move things along. 

Entangling exhalation, line of fire for 1d6=6 damage on vampire #2, plus entangles it. (it is now prone and entangled).

Next up, Edmond, Thorson, Brindom
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] If the map is correct than Brindom is in the way. And that means everyone is probably waiting for him to move. Brindom will take a 5'step south and attack the prone spawn. What spell did I lose btw? [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

No, currently Edmond is in the way, I'm waiting for some clarification.

Also, Dr Simon, is that box in the corner passable terrain (i.e. can Edmond move into that square?)


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Yes, see revised map in above post. Edmond is in front of the gap, Brindom moved to the square to the north. He loses _cure moderate wounds_.

I don't know what the thing in the corner is supposed to be - probably just a box or crate. I don't think it'll hamper movement.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond swings Deathwail in a strong, shallow swing, trying to cut prone monster with as much power as he can muster. His new gauntlets pulse with power as his arms are infused with extra strength

He then moves closer to give others space to enter the combat and to position himself for some stomping action.

[sblock=Actions]
Attack: +9 -4 PA +4 prone +2 Brute gauntlets 1 charge= +11; damage 2d4+6+8 PA +2 gauntlets; (crit 20/x3)
Move: 5' step in the corner

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond slices deeply into the undead flesh of the prone vampire spawn and pushes into the room, opening the way for Manachan, Thorson and the tiny folk behind him.

[sblock=OOC]
Note that Power Attack under PF changes how your BAB defines how much you can use - you can sacrifice 1 point of attack bonus per 4 levels, thus Edmond can only take a -2 penalty (for a +4 damage bonus) at maximum. I've applied this below:

Edmond: deathwail attack 8+13=21, hit for 2d4+12=15 damage.

#2 is badly wounded but still going.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] Currently unsure whose turn it is. Please kick me uner the table when it is Brindom's  [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: -> boots HolyMan under table.

Probably should have reposted initiative order:

Brindom
Vampire spawn
Manachan
Djahn
Majenko
Thorson
Edmond


----------



## HolyMan

"Erastil please help us!" Brindom shouts holding his holy symbl high. The bluish light burst forth healing his friends and harming his foes.

Using the light as a distraction Brindom moves northeast making room for others to join the fight.

[sblock=Actions] Channel energy (hey it effects them all and doesn't miss LOL) then 5'step NE please. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 43/48 
AC: 20
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 4/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potoins(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=House Rule?]Not sure if I missed a house rule about this somewhere . . . though I'd love to be the beneficiary of it working both ways simultaneously, I think Channel Energy is supposed to heal the living _or_ harm the Undead (choice made each time the ability is used).[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The fallen spawn raises its arm to ward off Brindom's holy power but is blasted into dust. The other two smoulder and burn, but press the attack. One lashes out at Brindom who blocks with his shield. The other steps round Edmond's guisarme and punches the duskblade with an iron-hard fist.

[sblock=OOC]
Re: channel energy. I recall a discussion a while back about whether you chose permanently if you healed or harmed, but I don't remember otherwise. I thought it did both, but if not I've gone with the harm undead effect below.

Brindom: channel energy 2d6=5
#2 is destroyed.
Spawn #1 attacks Brindom, miss

Spawn #3 attacks Edmond, hits for 7 damage and 1 negative level.

Initiative rest of round:
Manachan
Djahn
Majenko
Thorson
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Shouldn't he provoke by moving within threatened area? Or was that 5' step? I'm never sure what applies when with reach weapons...

Also, negative level again?! argh! next time, we ready ranged attacks and blast away from the distance 


At least I get incentive to use up all my spell slots up front


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Shouldn't he provoke by moving within threatened area? Or was that 5' step? I'm never sure what applies when with reach weapons...




_OOC, yes 5 ft. step. It took me a while to get a handle on reach weapons as well, but I think the rule that a 5ft. step doesn't provoke an AoO for movement trumps all other considerations_.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Boots Mowgli under the table.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Blushes furiously . . .  Sorry, completely missed the post and have been waiting for the Vampires to take their turn.

Manachan takes careful aim and blasts one of the surviving vampires with his Heavenly Fire.

[sblock=OOC]Attack Spawn 01 with Heavenly Fire (Ranged Touch +4 TH, 1d4+4 Damage)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 35/35     AC: 19  AC(T): 17  AC(FF): 16  Init: +06

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            09     6     +3          

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Bata (Nunchaku)         +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +4        1d10        19-20/x2     
Heavenly Fire           +4        1d4+4          20/x2      Ranged Touch

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d4+4 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/8 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each Recipient)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (5/5 per Day)
    * Daze                      * Chill Touch
    * Prestidigitation          * Mage Armor
    * Read Magic
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Golden fire flares from Manachan's hand. The vampire spawn raises an arm to protect itself, an act of futility as the undead flesh is seared away by the fire, leaving scorched bone. The spawn flexes its new skeletal hand experimentally.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan heavely fire attack 8+4=12, touch hit. Damage 1d4+4 =7 top spawn #1

I moved Manachan slightly to give him line of effect - he's stood in the hole in the wall.

Next Djhan, then Brindom tops off the start of next round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Hovering a few feet above the corpse strewn alleyway, the tiny urchin wipes his tear-streaked cheeks with the back of a sleeve and does his best to stifle his sobbing. Through the crack, the  flesh of the fallen vampire spawn he'd enveloped in desiccating wind continues to smoulder. At his feet, perched atop the chest of a decapitated body, the diminutive dragon reaches up and brushes Dj'hân's ankle with his scaled head. Looking down at his saurian companion, the boy nods through his tears in response to the dragon's silent message. _"I know..."_

Raising his tiny arms Dj'hân ascends a few more feet as the air begins to swirl violently around him. Gritting his teeth, the urchin thrusts both hands forward; sending a gale screaming through the crack and harmlessly past his battling companions. The desiccating summer sirocco envelops the next closest vampire spawn; blackening its flesh as it envelops the creature.

OOC: Repeating last round's attack upon #3. If it falls, the urchin will take a move action to enter through the crack. Otherwise he and Majenko will simply move forward as far as possible while avoiding coming within reach of either spawn.


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=Quote]







HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Actions] Channel energy (hey it effects them all and doesn't miss LOL) then 5'step NE please. [/sblock]



.
I don't think the current map shows that last 5' step (unless NE was impossible and you just move Brindom N), if that is so I should be above the spawn right now and wish to get behind it. If not he will move NE now.
.[/sblock]

"Once more noble Erastil, protect those whose faith is placed in me." Brindom prays holding his holy symbol out before him. The divine light burst forth once more against the spawn.

[sblock=Actions] Channel Energy (2d6 - DC14), it is the same day right - that would be three - and then the move described above, thanks [/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 43/48 
AC: 20
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 2/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potoins(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Fire and holy power scorch the flesh of the vampire spawn, but the evil creatures withstand the onslaught. The one facing Brindom marks his movement, stopping the cleric from getting around him, and pummels with its claws, the dead flesh already beginning to grow back on its skeletal hand. Brindom blocks the attack with his shield.

The other spawn, near Edmond, dissolves into a pool of misty vapour, which seeps across the floor to the far corner of the room.

[sblock=OOC]
Dj'hân entangling exhalation 1d6=4 against #3, makes Ref save.

Brindom channel energy 2d6=8, both make save.

#1 attack Brindom, miss.
#3 assume _gaseous form_ and move.

Next, Edmond, Manachan, Dj'hân, [new round] Brindom.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond moves forward changing the grip on _Deathwail_ and lightning dances on the blade. He swings _Deathwail_ in low arc attempting to trip the beast, but grip changing wasn't quite complete and the handle slips out of his leading hand, the blade sparking against the floor.

"Brindom get away from it, we'll get it from range."

Move 5' NE
Attack: with channel shocking grasp
Trip attack; lightning damage (with -1 level) (1d20+10-1=10, 3d6=16)
- hold the charge for next attack
Step back 5' south (so he ends up is Brindom's column, but out of reach of 5' step, opportunity attack if it moves toward him


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Intent on his quarry, the Celestial Monk moves into the room even as he's targeting the Spawn once more with his Fire.

[sblock=OOC]Move to the SE corner of the room.
Attack Spawn 01 (again) with Heavenly Fire (Ranged Touch +4 TH, 1d4+4 Damage)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 35/35     AC: 19  AC(T): 17  AC(FF): 16  Init: +06

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            09     6     +3          

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Bata (Nunchaku)         +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +4        1d10        19-20/x2     
Heavenly Fire           +4        1d4+4          20/x2      Ranged Touch

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d4+4 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (5/8 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each Recipient)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (5/5 per Day)
    * Daze                      * Chill Touch
    * Prestidigitation          * Mage Armor
    * Read Magic
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The group press into the room steadily, Edmond edging fowards, followed by Manachan, then Dj'hân and Majenko. With holy fire, Manachan drives the remaining (solid) vampire spawn back. The creature looks in a bad way, but it still standing.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan heavenly fire 1d20+4 attack = 14, hit for 1d4+4=7 damage.

Spawn #1 looks on its last legs, spawn #3 is over in the SE corner in gaseous form.

Next,
Dj'hân
Majenko
Brindom
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Bringing the storm winds along with him, Dj'hân flies in through the crack and rises up to the ceiling. Looking at the vampiric mist in the corner, the urchin merely shakes his tear streaked face. _"Nah. That won't do you any good."_ The tumultuous wind surrounding Dj'hân whips everyone's loose clothing harmlessly about as he once more motions towards the mist cloud, unleashing a violent gust of dessicating heat to burn away the monstrous vapor.

OOC: 30-ft line of fire; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half


----------



## HolyMan

If his opponent was a living man Brindom would offer quarter, but facing an unholy monster such as this is choice of actions are clear. He steps up drawing his blade prepared to send this poor soul back into the darkness of oblivion.

[sblock=Actions] Move to attack (don.t have the map up sorry) My attack with a short sword is +3 without neg. lvl adjustments - Roll high Dr. Si [/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 43/48 
AC: 20
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 2/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Dj'hân's heat burns away the mist, which dissipates with the hint of a mournful cry. Meanwhile, Brindom hides behind his shield, making jabbing attacks with his shortsword against the remaining spawn. Both combatants duck and swing, neither landing a telling blow on the other. But the spawn's burned hand is almost back to normal.

[sblock=OOC]
Dj'hân fire damage 2d6=7, fails Ref save. Spawn #3 is down.

Brindom shortsword attack vs. spawn #1, 1d20+2=7, miss.

Spawn #1 against Brindom, miss.

Next, Edmond, Manachan, Dj'hân, Brindom.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond steps toward the combatants, swings _Deathwail_ and retreats again, weapon's lighting charge crawling across undead flesh.

"We got them! Focus fire! Bravo Dj'ahn. Hold on, Brindom."

[sblock=Actions]
Move: step 1 square NE (not 5' step)
Attack: Deathwail vs vampire spawn AC; damage; shocking grasp (1d20+9-1=19, 2d4+6=9, 3d6=9) - assumed hit in the description
Move: step south 1 square


----------



## Dr Simon

Deathwail strikes the vampire spawn but doesn't do as much damage as Edmond would expect from such an attack - the blade almost seems to skate across the undead's flesh. It ignores the lightning arcing over it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

_Well, if it's not broken, don't fix it . . ._

Manachan blazes away again with his _Celestial Fire_, targeting the sole remaining solid beast.

[sblock=Actions]Celestial Fire, Ranged Touch +4, Damage 1d4+4[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 35/35     AC: 19  AC(T): 17  AC(FF): 16  Init: +06

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             05     3     +2          
Will:            09     6     +3          

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Bata (Nunchaku)         +4        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +4        1d10        19-20/x2     
Heavenly Fire           +4        1d4+4          20/x2      Ranged Touch

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d4+4 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (5/8 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each Recipient)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (5/5 per Day)
    * Daze                      * Chill Touch
    * Prestidigitation          * Mage Armor
    * Read Magic
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

With the mist burnt away, Dj'hân pulls back his arms and the whirling winds return to envelop his tiny floating form. Laughing with childlike delight, the urchin spins to face the remaining vampire spawn and this time gestures with a single outstretched hand. As if heeding the boy's silent command, the desiccating gale whips forward once more to scorch the undead's flesh alongside the holy light of his companion.

OOC: 30-ft line of fire; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half


----------



## HolyMan

Noticing the creature's wounds healing themselves he wonders at what to do. Not sure he continues to hack at the beast hoping one good blow will help to finish it.

[sblock=OOC] Attack same as before. shortsword +3 (neg lvl not figured in). DMG 1d6 [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's celestial fire again burns away the flesh of the creature, then Dj'hân's scorching winds seem almost to delicately caress the creature, and its form collapses away into dust.

Calm descends - it would seem all of the undead spawn have been destroyed. Looking around you see that you are in the workshop of a toymaker, and a bad one at that. Shelves of mis-shapen dolls, badly stuffed cloth elephants and poorly-painted wooden animals line the walls.

A door leads off to the north, and in the southeast corner is a wooden trapdoor, where the mist-form spawn was heading. In the northeast corner is the dessicated corpse of an old bald man.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan celestial fire vs. #1; 16+4=20, hit for 1d4+4=5 points

Dj'hân line of fire vs. #1; 2d6=4, fails Reflex save.

Spawn #1 is destroyed.

Total XP 1200 each.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"You think they're might be more down there?" Brindom asks solemnly pointing to the trapdoor with his sword. 

He looks at the dead toy maker and wanders who else has suffered the same fate because of these spawn. "May the gods protect you and welcome you home." he whispers a short prayer for his soul.


----------



## Ambrus

Sighing, Dj'hân descends to alight gently amongst the misshapen toys on the shelves. For a moment he turns round and round looking at the motley collection of dolls similarly-sized to himself. He lets out a delighted laugh before cupping his hands innocently over his mouth; the undead momentarily forgotten.

Scampering in through the crack, the pseudodragon looks all around, tasting the air with his forked tongue as his scales' coloration slowly changes to match the scorched wooden floor. With a sudden downbeat of his wings, the saurian launches himself into the air and lands on a shelf near a stuffed velour dragon with only a single button eye. Majenko hisses as his misshapen doppelganger before turning and slithering up next to Dj'hân.

Growing more serious, the urchin turns to regard his silent companion before nodding and turning to address Brindom. _"Majenko says that it don't much matter. We're going to have to go down and take a look either way won't we?"_

Plopping himself down next to a demure porcelain princess, Dh'jân studies the doll for a moment before assuming an identical pose and vapid expression. The boy only manages to stay still for a moment before breaking out in a fit of giggles. Majenko, for his part, merely rolls his eyes at his companion's antics.


----------



## Neurotic

"Let's hope there aren't any more, but I'm afraid we still need to see their progenitor. We did good up here, let's press on little further. These undead cannot be allowed to spread their corruption. Imagine if they went out and offered life, such as it is to dieing victims of the plague..."


----------



## Dr Simon

Beneath the trapdoor is a crawlspace under the building (same size as the room above), between the floorboards and the underying earth.  Dj'hân or Majenko could fit in there no problem, anyone else would be on hands and knees. Only small cracks of light show through the gaps in the floorboards, and you cannot make out anything more than 5 ft. from the trapdoor.


----------



## Ambrus

Gliding down to the trapdoor' edge, Majenko pokes his tiny wedge-shaped head through the hole to survey the crawlspace with his superior draconic sight.

OOC: 360º, blindsense 60 ft., darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +6

Dj'hân, for his part, glides over to the closed door and tugs on its pull-ring.


----------



## HolyMan

"It's probably just a hiding space Majenko," Brindom says watching. "But be careful nonetheless."


----------



## Neurotic

"It could be hiding hole for creatures that can turn gaseous. Could you go under there and we will follow you from above if you two can stay in connection. Once you find them, we dig straight down into their hide-out rather then crawl in.

If you cannot stay in touch with such precision, we should find another way, such as you marking the way clear for us."


----------



## HolyMan

"Maybe we should check the northern door first?" Brindom says questioningly. "I rather look around on my feet first, than on my hands and knees only if I have to."


----------



## Dr Simon

Majenko can see that the space under the floor is unoccupied, but amidst the chunks of wood and stone there are four plain wooden coffins.

The door opens into a shop; more badly-made toys covered with a layer of dust, and a serving counter. The front window is filthy and almost opaque (lettering on the window declares the place to be "syoT s'irottioiG"), the front door is closed and barred.


----------



## Ambrus

Having glanced around the front room, Dj'hân floats over to the edge of the trapdoor as Majenko pulls his head out of the hole. The pair regard each other for a brief moment before the urchin pipes up. _"Majenko says that the crawlspace is the same size and shape as the room up here and that there are four pine coffins over in the middle."_ Dj'hân shrugs. _"Four coffins for four slain blood-suckers; doesn't seem likely to be anything else down there. Majenko and me will just do down, walk over and pull each open one by one to see if there's anything inside. The lot of you grownups can search around up here, kay?"_ The guttersnipe looks around to see if there are any objections and, assuming there aren't, withdraws and releases his circling will-o'-wisp from his hat, hops down below with his pseudodragon friend in tow to go and investigate the crawlspace.

OOC: Taking 20 to search the crawlspace and coffins one by one.


----------



## Neurotic

Dr Simon said:


> Majenko can see that the space under the floor is unoccupied, but amidst the chunks of wood and stone there are four plain wooden coffins.




So, just to be clear: there is no basement or similar, we just need to dig out the coffins from under the floor? We can explore further once we dispose of the vampires.

Also, HOW MANY coffins? Did we get all vampires hiding here?


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: We killed one then left and just came back and killed the other three. But we didn't get the spawn maker so...

"Be careful you two," Brindom says putting away his sword. Drawing his bow he takes up a spot watching for trouble out the hole they came in. "I'll watch with Thorson, while you check for any clues as to why bodies are being dumped in the area, Edmond."


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=OOC]
No cellar, just an underfloor space, about 3 ft. high. (Don't know why someone would put a trapdoor to that, now that I think about it. I'll put that down to the same reasons for the wierd dimensions of Lamm's hiding place 

Four coffins found, four vampire spawn slain.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dj'hân]
The coffins are empty of inhabitants, but each contains some grey dusty soil (not local Korvosan soil). The coffins each contain a small leather pouch containing, in total, 300gp and 15sp, all of Ustalavan minting, a brass ring made to look like entwined spider legs, and set of pan pipes made from bone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]Having hefted the lids off the four coffins, Dj'hân first removes an empty sack along with the bundled Harrow cards from his hat before tucking the four pouches of coins inside for safekeeping. Sitting on the edge of a coffin lid, the urchin quietly whispers to the Harrow: _"Please Zallara..."_ He then withdraws two cards; one for the bronze spider ring and another for the bone pan pipes.

OOC: Using the Harrow to detect magic throughout the crawlspace as well as the two rooms above and a subsequent use of identify if either the ring or the pipes turn out to be magical.

Then, with Majenko's help, Dj'hân moves the dusty soil from each of the four coffins into his empty sack before heading back up top to report.

OOC: It's Dj'hân's intention to later disperse the soil above the river so that the coffins can't be used again by any foreign vampires.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Ambrus]
Apart from anything carried by his comrades, the only magical items in the building are the ring and the pipes.

The ring is a _ring of jumping_ (faint transmutation, Harrow card = The Cricket).
The pipes are _pipes of haunting_ (faint necromancy, Harrow Card = The Eclipse).
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân, a bit dusty from his foray below, rises up out of the trapdoor a few minutes later; his little flaming 'Dj'hân-o'-lantern' circling lazily around his head. He's followed a moment later by his tiny soil-colored dragon companion. A brief whirlwind and a downbeat of leathery wings carries both creatures up to a toy-strewn shelf at eye level with the grownups. _"No problem down there; just four empty coffins with a few trinkets inside."_

Pulling the liripoop off of his tiny disheveled head, Dj'hân withdraws four pouches, a brass ring  made to look like entwined spider legs and a set of pan pipes made from bone to show his companions. _"Seems like the blood-suckers aren't locals; all of their coins, some 300 gold and 15 silver, are from Ustalav. They also brought some of their home soil with em."_ The urchin pulls a handful of dusty soil from his cap, smiles impishly and blows it into a small cloud.

_"Zallara says that the spider ring here can make its wearer jump up high and the bone pipes can make scary music to frighten anybody listening to it if you play em right."_ The urchin grins and kicks his dangling feet.


----------



## Neurotic

"Good work! We should dispose of them anyhow. While I'm doing that, Dj'ahn, who long can you maintain that burning wind of yours? Could you burn that pile of bodies outside? I know it's terrible job, but we must make sure there aren't anymore of those vampires and that no hidden entrance is under the bodies. And besides, this alley needs clearing anyhow and other corpse cleaners are already full. Brindom can make it into real funeral rite, can't you? Manachan, keep an eye on them, just in case."


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân screws up his face and sticks out his tongue disgustedly. _"Yeah... I guess I could do that; but it'll take forever. You want to stick around here that long?"_


----------



## Neurotic

"I like to see things to the end. I'm for finishing this. How about the rest of you? These are UNDEAD!" Edmond snarls the last words and his face scrunches for the moment as he breaks his usually calm behavior, sparks running over his body and eyes flashing with colors of the rainbow.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân's eyes go wide as he hurriedly scoots back to the rear
of the shelf and draws his knees up to his chin. _"Okayokay..."_
Majenko scurries to interpose himself between the pair; spreading
his wings protectively and hissing angrily at Edmond.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond calms down, frown on his face. "Don't worry, two of you, I'm not angry at you and my magic is under my will. It's undead that I have issues with. You never have to fear me, little one. Come down." Edmond offers his hand, entering easy reach of the dragonling. He doesn't push against Majenko's zone of protection, but stands still, showing trust.


----------



## Ambrus

Remaining guarded, Majenko suspiciously tastes the air with his forked tongue before furling his wings and turning away from Edmond dismissively. Behind him, Dj'hân slowly stands, and reaches out to tentatively wraps a hand around one of Edmond's overlarge fingers. A delightful summer breeze* stirs around the holy warrior as if responding to the pair's cordial exchange.

_"O-okay... I'll do it. But you grownups will have ta stack em all good in the middle of the alley. Don't want ta burn down the whole neighbourhood. It'll also smell really bad..."_

Flying out through the crack, Dh'jân and Majenko will perch atop a nearby rooftop to wait while their larger companions go about the grisly task of collecting and stacking the decapitated bodies and their severed heads. Once all is ready the urchin drifts down and, surrounding himself with swirling winds, slowly raises the temperature of the alleyway's ambient air. When sweat begins to bead on everyone's bare skin the urchin briefly pinwheels his tiny arms as if gathering up the air itself before thrusting his hands out towards the makeshift funeral pyre. A sustained torrent of desiccating wind is unleashed, flowing over and enveloping the stacked bodies to slowly shrivel and blacken their dead flesh. Succumbing to the unrelenting onslaught of Dj'hân's sirocco, the bodies begin to smoulder and eventually erupt into open flame.

OOC: FYI, cremating a single body in ideal circumstances (a modern crematorium) takes roughly 2-3 hours depending on body weight. In an open fire it'd take roughly 8-10 hours for a body to be reduced to ash. For a pile of bodies I imagine the time involved would depend on the number of bodies and if they're stacked in a such a way to ensure an even burn throughout. Just my ¢2.

*endure elements.


----------



## Neurotic

I'm going on assumption that dragonfire is more intense and focused then regular blaze (thus 2d6 fire damage instead of 1d6 for normal fire and line) - but if it's really longer then let's say half an hour, we should go for regular crews...


----------



## Dr Simon

One way or another, the corpses in Racker's Alley are disposed of, and the vampire spawn despoiled in such a fashion to prevent them from rising again. There is some disagreement between Edmond, Brindom and Dj'hân about whether the existence of vampire spawn must mean that their master is still around or not, but in the end you reach the worrying consensus that there must be an Ustalavan vampire loose somewhere in Korvosa. Another unresolved mystery.

Kroft is both worried and grateful for your report. The Marshall looks more worn down than you have seen her before, and Castle Korvosa feels empty, almost half the guard are dead or incapacitated by blood veil. She pays you 2000 gold crowns and wishes you good luck in finding somewhere to spend them.

"They are saying that the dead will soon outnumber the living," she says, "The city is in lockdown, Grey Maidens everywhere enforcing martial law - we're trying to minimise the spread between districts as much as we can but it feels too late."

Sombre news to digest as you head back to Edmond's house, but fortunately Edmond and Brindom manage to shake off the deathly chill of the vampire spawn. It seems that there is no time to rest, however. When you reach the Mer'Cauthon house, there is a hysterical Varisian woman waiting for you.

"My name is Deyanira Mirukova," you eventually learn from her once she has calmed down. "I was one my way to see you with Mamusia Lela; I ws hoping to get your help in finding my brother and the Mamusia said she had something important to tell you. But we were attacked on the way here. Ratmen from the sewers. They took the Mamusia but I got away. You must help us!"

[sblock=OOC]
I think we're finished with the vampire spawn episode, and I've already awarded XP for that. Add a 2000gp reward (between you).

You have not had time to rest properly since dealing with the vampire spawn before Deyanira shows up.

Brindom and Edmond both make their Fort saves against the negative level, so they are back to normal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Dire news indeed! Enter the house, you'll be as safe in here as anywhere in the district."
After getting all the details (especially location of the attack so he can target the area of the sewers) he gets up.

OOC: If Edmond knows about ratman in the sewers he goes to talk to the pack, not track this particular band. Logic behind it being, if they are renegades, existing pack will help, otherwise, we find mamusia at the source. Streetwise +8, more if Dj'ahn aids (or vice versa)

"Everyone, freshen up, we're going down.
Kester! Make this woman comfortable. Anything strange going on?"


----------



## Dr Simon

Kester sizes up the Varisian woman and pokes her with the wooden spoon he is holding. 

"She clean?" he asks. "No plague on her?" He shrugs as if the matter is unimportant to him. "Usual stuff Boss," he answers Edmond. "Them women guards keeping everyone off the street; that Spider feller down Eel's End, they say he's legged it outa town. Oh, and Pilts Swastel is putting on a plague special at his crappy playhouse, y'know, the Excrement place."

[sblock=OOC]
Kester means Exemplary Execrables, a sordid theatre specialising in sensationalist performances, usually involving lots of fake blood and/or scantily clad women. You've seen the flyers across town for "Farewell to Arms, a.k.a. Lepers in Love".

Edmond Local Knowledge 15+9=24

Edmond knows of one Eries Yelloweyes, a fishmonger down at the old docks. She always seems to know the goings on of Korvosa's wererat population and from the look of her is probably one herself.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Is that on the way to location where mamusia was attacked? I think we should try first to recover her ASAP and if we fail (probable), contact Eries. What do you think, gang?

"I know the sewers. Let's try to track them, maybe if they had to carry her they would be slower and leave a trail. We can always run into the lair later. Brindom, if you have some, bring the cure for lycanthropy."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"We need to get to Mamusia, but my knowledge of this place is scant. Rat men move fast when they wish . . . it'll likely be just as quick to fine Eries and see if she'll tell us where to look."


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Eries' shop is about as far away as the place where Deyanira says that Mamusia Lela was caught, but in the opposite direction. Neither are particularly far (see revised map at the start of the thread).


----------



## Dr Simon

Brindom looks startled when Edmond mentions a cure for lycanthropy.

"I wouldn't know where to start," he says.

For expediency you head straight for Mamusia Lela's last know location. In an area of North Point where many of the residences have been marked with the sign of the plague, there is a dark alleyway with a tunnel broken through the paving, that leads, judging from the rising smell, down into the sewers.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân and Majenko briefly share a silent conversation while looking at the hole in the paving stones before the urchin looks up to address his grownup companions. _"Majenko says that he can go down and look around a bit all quiet-like first if you want."_


----------



## HolyMan

"Do you think we have time for stealth?" Brindom asks slinging his bow across his back. "We should hurry I don't like the feel of this."

[sblock=OOC] Do the characters know enough to have tried to find a few silver weapons on their way to the wererats lair? I think I want a silver weapon or silver arrows. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

The urchin shrugs. _"Maybe hurrying is better; I dunno."_ Dj'hân pulls the liripoop off of his disheveled head, reaches inside and begins withdrawing various weaponry, most as tall if not taller than himself; each one's business-end glinting with the telltale shine of polished silver. In all, the urchin lays out five human-sized longbow arrows, five human-sized heavy crossbow bolts and a pair of human-sized daggers on the cobblestones at his companions' feet. _"Either way, you guys might find these useful down there."_ Dj'hân grins impishly as he replaces his hat upon his tiny head.

OOC: Got you covered.


----------



## HolyMan

"Where did you...?" Brindom starts to ask, then just shakes his head smiling. "Nevermind _Quartermaster Dj'hân_," the warrior says taking up the arrows. "I think we are very lucky just to have you along."


----------



## Ambrus

The guttersnipe grins broadly as he pulls his cap down securely. _"You just figured that out did ya?"_


----------



## Neurotic

"I've got my own silver for deathwail. I don't like those pinpricks. But that was excellent thinking Dj'ahn. Let's head down. Majenko, can you ride on my shoulder and warn us if we come across something? I'll go first."

OOC: We're having motion sensor with the party


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan takes the crossbow bolts and loads one up, then indicates his readiness to follow the party.


----------



## Dr Simon

The group heads down into the sewer tunnels. Fortunately the system isn't too complex under this part of the city and so there are not many choices to make. Mamusia Lela seems to have kept her wits about her as well, as at the larger intersections you find a dropped scarf or other token to guide you.

Eventually you reach a point where there is a man-sized hole broken through the tunnel wall, shortly before a turn. Wisps of wood smoke issue from the gap.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom remembers something important he forgot to do way back before the vampire spawn dived off the roof at him.

"Edmond," he says quietly not wanting his voice to carry in the dank sewer. "You still have that ring I gave you?" He asks the warrior showing that he still wears his matching one. 

"If you do should cast my shielding spell on you before we get in this to deep." he offers preparing to cast the spell.

[sblock=Actions] Cast shield other if Edmond allows it.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 43/48 
AC: 20
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 2/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Edmond allows it, just as long as you're aware you might end up in melee too.

"Be careful with that spell Brindom, if you cannot dispel it, it may cost you if you end up in melee. I'd suggest you keep it for now and cast it if we fight in favorable location. I'll take the point again. Manachan, keep the rear."

OOC: How long does silversheen last on a weapon? Edmond holds the vial in hand ready to apply it if needed.
EDIT: found it, Edmond applies it to _Deathwail_
[sblock=Silversheen]
Silversheen: This substance can be applied to a weapon as a standard action. It will give the weapon the properties of alchemical silver for 1 hour, replacing the properties of any other special material it might have. One vial will coat a single melee weapon or 20 units of ammunition. 

Faint transmutation; CL 5th; Craft Wondrous Item; Price 250 gp. 
[/sblock]



Merry Christmass everyone!


----------



## HolyMan

"I'll be extra careful." Brindom says stepping up to Edmond. "I just don't want to get surprised again."

He lays a hand on the warriors shoulder and utters a prayer for Erastil's protection on his friend.

OOC:Extra careful - Meaning total Defense or attacking on the Defensive whenever possible. 
 
[sblock=Actions] Cast Shield Other on Edmond. And don't forget the +1 deflection bonus to AC and +1 resistance bonus to saves. And I can end the spell by moving out of the range - 35'[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 43/48 
AC: 20
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 2/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Thank you, Brindom. Let's head out. Keep your eyes open and weapons ready."


----------



## Ambrus

_"You sure you'd don't want us to go and have a look see afore ya all rush in?"_


----------



## Neurotic

"No, I'm not. But there is something to be said about not letting them set in normal routine with guards and everything. But, you're right, since they took mamusia alive, presumalby she is needed for something. Go, but be quick about it. We'll follow in 100 heartbeats, slowly."


----------



## Ambrus

Aubrey pulls his stocking cap down to his feet; effectively disappearing into its depths. Snaking his long neck over, Majenko gingerly takes up the liripoop's brim in his teeth, allowing the opening to hand open so that the urchin can see outside. Then, with his scales shifting to match the mottled brick colour of the sewer's wall, the pseudodragon begins padding forward cautiously. A stray notion crosses the holy warrior's mind before the dragon disappears around the corner. _Hold that thought._

OOC: Stealth +19, taking 10 if possible. Blindsense 60 ft., darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +6


----------



## HolyMan

"They may have taken her alive but who knows if they are finished with her or not," Brindom whispers worriedly. "And it's not like we are as good at sneaking as them, we should just get in quick."

Brindom takes the point after saying this knowing Edmond can attack at a distance while he uses his shield to guard them. The shield tucked up under his chin he keeps on his guard.

[sblock=OOC] Total DEFENSE (AC:24) as Brindom moves, please and thank you. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

AC 26 from Edmond's aid for the first attack (that is before Edmond focuses on offense) - we're following behind about 5 rounds of worth and going slowly (sneaking in armored kind a way  ) 

Wererats!


----------



## Dr Simon

Majenko and Dj'hân creep through the gap in the wall. The way underfoot is slick with slime, leading into a cavern. The little stream of sewage continues through the far wall through another man-sized tunnel.

The channel is surrounded by a growth of various fungi, except for the passage immediately to the north of the opening. Through this, Majenko can make out three rat-human hybrids and two huge rats. One of the hybrids is sat sharpening a shortsword, next to it is another feeding scraps to, and playing with, the two huge rats in the fashion of a human with dogs. The third looks like it is asleep on a nest of straw.

[sblock=OOC]
Dj'hân recgnises one of the mushrooms (marked X on the map) as a shrieker. Even a tiny creature such as himself or Majenko passing within 5 ft. will set it off. 
Creatures 1-3 are the ratmen, 4 and 5 are the dire rats.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân directs a hurried thought to Majenko, who in turns freezes in place while hiding amidst some lichen covered bricks. Turning a saurian eye back the way he'd come in, the tiny dragon relays his impressions to Brindom. _There are three ratmen and two giant rats in an alcove to the immediate left of the entryway. Don't make a sound; they're close enough to hear you three. There's no sign of mamusia in here. The stream enters through another man-sized opening in the far wall; maybe five or six paces from where you are. There are some fungus growing along the right-hand wall. Dj'hân says that a big purple capped one is a "shreakin-shroom"; stay at least two paces away from it or it'll sound an ear-piercing alarm. Dj'hân and I are going to sneak past these guys and go deeper in following the stream to try and find where mamusia is before you guys come in and make enough noise to let everyone know we're here. Okay?_

OOC: If there are no objections, Majenko will do as he says; being careful to skirt around the shrieker while remaining stealthy.


----------



## HolyMan

_{{Majenko NO! Just draw their attention away for a moment. Make a splash or something as far away from us as you can. When you do we will come rushing in while they are distracted. Hurry we are on the way.}}_ Brindom thinks quickly to the little dragon.

"Be ready." Brindom whispers to Edmond over his shoulder.

[sblock=OOC] Ready action - Move in and turn left as soon as noise is heard. Total defense will be lost.
Free action - Tell Edmond and Manachan to stay away from the left wall as we enter the room. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

_They already *are* distracted. Why do you want me to alert them by making noise? Just step in to the left if you want to surprise them._


----------



## Ambrus

Double post.


----------



## Neurotic

"Let me first again. If the room is small enough I may be able to get them with one spell."

Edmond passes by Brindom and runs (as quietly as possible) to gain some surprise on the rats.

Before I finish the round I need to know two things:
1. Is that narrow gap enough to pass through and 
2. Could I include all those nicely arrayed rats into Color Spray?


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=OOC]
A Medium creature can fit through the gap to the left of the entrance (above Majenko, below #5 on the map), yes.

A person standing there would get 2,3,4 and 5 (i.e. two ratmen and both dire rats) in a _colour spray_.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom let's the warrior by, but let's out his warning again. "Stay away from the left."

Following close the young cleric keeps close so as not to lose the spells effects on Edmond.


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=OOC]
I'll resolve actions once Neurotic has confirmed that Edmond will cast the _colour spray_.
[/sblock]

Edmond steps forwards into the room, and a dazzling burst of colours sprays from the end of Deathwail. Both rats and one of the ratmen collapse to the ground with a shriek. Two ratmen remain in the room - one out of range of the spell, other throws his arm over his eyes just in time.

[sblock]
Ratmen #1 and #3 remain conscious.
Surprise round ends.

*Initiative order*
Manachan
Edmond
D'jhan
Ratmen
Majenko
Brindom
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Shouldn't everyone who was aware of the ratmen be able to take a standard action during the surprise round? Nobody on our side was surprised after all.


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=ooc]
Since Edmond seemed to be acting on an impulse rather than sticking to the original plan, I gave him his own surprise round (i.e. he surprised everyone!), but the rest of you can follow him if you like, I'll just re-adjust the initiative order slightly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan drops his sack to the ground and murmurs a few arcane syllables. Feeling far more fortified, he moves quickly into the room for the attack.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Drop Sack (making Encumbrance light)
Standard: Cast Mage Armor (meant to do that before we ever ran in) making AC 21
Move: To position immediately south of ratman 3.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] I'll bring up the rear, I think being able to see what has happened in the round and then respond. So Brindom will 

Standard Action: Total Def.
Move Action: Stay near Edmond - just behind him I guess

That could be surprise or round 1 [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Annoyed by the humanoids' impatience, the pseudodragon tries to stymy the lone waking ratman's ability to call out for help by rushing forth out of the water and whipping his barbed tail at the surprised creature.

OOC: Sting +6 (1 damage plus poison; DC 14; frequency 1/minute for 10 minutes; effect sleep for 1 minute) And, being from Korvosa, Majenko's natural attacks count as silvered.


----------



## Dr Simon

The rest of the humans hustle into position behind Edmond, the last rat-man standing has a look of shock on its rodently face.

Majenko edges carefully around the extreme edge of the shrieker's zone of sensitivity, to deliver a sting to the ratman getting up. It drops back to the floor again.

[sblock=OOC]
Surprise round over.

Majenko sting attack 20+6=26, crit confirm 11+6=17, hit. 2 damage plus sleep venom, wererat #1 fails Fort save.

Initiative next round:
Manachan
Edmond
Dj'hân
Wererat #3 (if it's still standing!)
Majenko
Brindom.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan quickly tumbles to the right to clear the way for the others. His silver eyes glint as he throws up a hand and the air just behind the rat-man hardens and smacks him in the back of the head.

[sblock=Actions]Move to the square 10' East of #3 (Tumble +6 to avoid AoO);
Cast _Daze_ (DC 15 Will Save or lose next action)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The ratman staggers under Manachan's magical attack, and its eyes roll in its head.

[sblock=OOC]
No need to roll Tumble, the thing is still flat-footed. It fails its Will save too.

Next up, Edmond.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Setting down the liripoop he'd been clutching in his mouth, the pseudodragon curls its barbed tail up over his head threateningly as he quickly looks around before scurrying towards the lone standing ratman. A stray though passes through Edmond's mind. _Quietly now; before it can call out._

Dj'hân's body pops out of the discarded stocking cap's brim as the boy stands up; the air around him beginning to stir.

OOC: Dj'hân will delay until all of the ratmen are down or just before the remaining ratman acts; whichever comes first. Majenko will move forward to sting the remaining ratman regardless of whether or not Edmond succeeds in dropping him. Hopefully we haven't yet made sufficient noise to alert anyone nearby.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond walks toward stunned ratman, raising _Deathwail_ as he goes. He turns the blade slightly and brings it down with all his might.

"I know, I know."  he whispers back to the dragon

OOC: non-lethal attack, powerblow -1


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond smacks the ratman on the side of the head with the flat of Deathwail, and the unfortunate creature staggers like a drunk but doesn't go down. Its unpredictable wobbling stymies Majenko; the ratman steps out of the way just as the pseudodragon strikes with his stinger, causing him to miss.

[sblock=OOC]
Edmond guisarme attack 18+8=26. I need to check if PF still gives -4 to nonlethal attacks with lethal weapons, but he still hits even with this penalty.
Damage 2d4+6+1 = 13 nonlethal.

Majenko sting attack 5+6=11, miss

The ratman misses its turn due to Manachan's spell.

Brindom brings up the end of this round, then its Manachan, Edmond and Dj'hân to go before the hapless wererat. I'll be surprised if its still standing, but you never know!

So far there's not been a great deal of noise, as none of the opponents have had a chance to strike back.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Nothing I can do to help with this so will wait to see if they finish him. So Delay.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond swings _Deathwail_ again, hoping to drop the thing before it raises alarm. Those perceptive enough may notice telltale glow of magic around the blade of the weapon.

[sblock=DrSimon]


Dr Simon said:


> Damage 2d4+6+1 = 13 nonlethal.




I think it should be +2, no? power blow with two handed weapon gives +2 for every -1 (or did it change in PF?)

Repeat the attack, use Brute Gauntlets power to get +2 to attack and damage (use -2 power blow for +4 to damage if the rat is still flat footed). Also, channel Touch of Fatigue (Fort DC 15 negates) to make it fatigue
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Edomond strikes again, but the ratman has shaken off Manachan's spell effect, and is aware enough to duck the blade of Deathwail.

[sblock=OOC]
Edmond glaive attack, +2 from gloves, -2 from Power Attack, -4 for nonlethal attempt, 5+5=10, miss (even touch AC)

You are right about the Power Attack; actually you get more.

In PF, the Power Attack feat grants a +2 bonus to damage to every -1 penalty to attack, raised by x1.5 for tw-handed weapons. So Edmond actually gets +3 damage for every -1 penalty. However, PF also limits the scale according to Base Attack Bonus - You can only take a -1 penalty to attacks, raised by one for every 4 points of BAB. So with a BAB of +4, Edmond can, at most, take a -2 attack penalty to gain a +4 damage bonus (raised to +6 for a two-handed weapon).

I factored the extra 2 points of damage in from last time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

No powerblow this time, since the rat is aware, but I don't think additional 2 would help hitting.

Silence spell anyone?

"Bind those fallen, they won't stay down for long. Majenko, maybe you can prolong their slumber?"

"You, ratman, we're here for the woman, your friends are not dead and I did not cut you, but if you scream, you die. Surrender and we'll leave you bound here with the rest!"

OOC: Sense Motive +7 to 'see' if this would work.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=OOC]You are right about the Power Attack; actually you get more.
> 
> In PF, the Power Attack feat grants a +2 bonus to damage to every -1 penalty to attack, raised by x1.5 for tw-handed weapons. So Edmond actually gets +3 damage for every -1 penalty. However, PF also limits the scale according to Base Attack Bonus - You can only take a -1 penalty to attacks, raised by one for every 4 points of BAB. So with a BAB of +4, Edmond can, at most, take a -2 attack penalty to gain a +4 damage bonus (raised to +6 for a two-handed weapon).[/sblock]




[sblock=Power Attack]It's worth noting, as well, that in PF Power Attack is 'On' or 'Off.' You no longer have the option of choosing how much or how little of the penalty and bonus you use.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Dj'hân is in the wrong square. Majenko was carrying him in his hat until just a moment ago, so they should be in the same square.

Seeing that the remaining ratman is coming out of his stuppor and about to act, Dj'hân conjures and directs a frigid north wind to envelop the creature and its nearby dazed companions.

OOC: Dj'hân acts just before the ratmen, taking a five foot step to the left and blasting 3, 4 & 5 with a 15-ft cone of cold; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half.


----------



## Dr Simon

Before the ratman can reply to Edmond, it is hit by a blast of frigid air and slumps to the ground, unconscious but rimed in frost. The freezing wind also catches the two huge rats and the third ratman, all lying on the floor after Edmond's spell. In their unconscious state they can do nothing to resist the spell. The rats become frozen rat carcasses, but the ratman may still be alive.

[sblock=OOC]
For some reason I though Majenko had deposited Dj'hân by the entrance, my mistake.

Dj'hân ice damage 2d6=9 to ratmen #2, #3 and dire rats #4, #5 (#2 was a bit unclear on the previous map, but in the path).

Ratman #2 under the influence of Majenko's sleep venom.
Ratmen #2 is damaged, and unconscious from the colour spray.
Ratman #3 is unconscious from a mix of lethal and nonlethal damage.

Dire rats (#4 and #5), dead.

Note that anything moving in an adjacent square to the shrieker (X) will set it off. There are tiny-sized holes leading out of the northeast wall, or a medium hole where the sewage flows.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân, breathing heavily, looks up at Edmond, shrugs sheepishly and whispers. _"I was afraid what he might do if he didn't agree with your offer. Sorry."_

Without delay, Majenko rushes forward and stings the ratmen laid low by the holy knight's spell before it has a chance to recover.

OOC: Assuming the subdued ratmen are subsequently dispatched...

Scurrying quietly around the edges of the rough-hewn niche, the pseudodragon quietly studies the sewage tunnel and then the tiny cracks in the northeast wall. A thought crosses each person's mind in turn. _It seems that we may still have the element of surprise. How about you big-uns stay here and search these ones while Dh'jân and I scout ahead a bit, hopefully locate the old woman and see what obstacles lie in the way? And mind the purple mushroon over there._ Majenko motions towards the offending fungus with his barbed tail.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Edmond would strongly object on killing the helpless even as vile as they may be. Most of them are just trying to survive, if they were bent on making more were's, the surface is ripe for the taking.

Edmond smiles mirthless smile as the ratman drops.
"Remind me not to freighten you anymore, little bear."

And as response to Majenko he whispers
"Don't kill them! We will leave them here, bound and gagged. I realize they may free themselves later by changing, but if we subdue them enough they'll be unconcious for some time. Manachan can see to that with his fists. I'm not about to leave the trail of dead people who are maybe only trying to get the healer who won't judge them. You have time until we're finished binding them. Scout away!"

OOC: shouldn't ratmanconvert into human forms when unconcious?


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân disapears back into his liripoop as Majenko picks up the cap in his teeth. The pseudodragon then scurries away into one of the narrow cracks along the northern wall; his scales darkening as he enters.

OOC: Stealth.


----------



## HolyMan

"And remember to stay away from the weird mushroom," Brindom whispers as he cuts strips from the ratmen's garments for use in binding them.


----------



## Dr Simon

The ratmen are sleeping peacefully, and whilst the big people bind them securely, Majenko and Dj'hân scout ahead. The tiny tunnels soon open out into a large unlit chamber stinking of rat. Light flickers from the two larger exits from the chamber, one at the far end, one to the right. 

There is a rustling noise, and the sound of sniffing. Two large creatures are moving at the far end of the room, and then suddenly the room to Majenko's left bursts into life. A massive swarm of ordinary rats boils forth from the wall, swarming over the little dragon and covering him with nips and bites.

[sblock=OOC]
Stealth's no use against scent... 

Initiative order

Rat swarm (S), swarm Majenko for 4 points of damage.
Dj'hân
Dire rats (#1 and #2)
Majenko.

Since everyone is Tiny, I reckon Majenko and Dj'hân can do full damage against the swarm with slashing and piercing weapons. Majenko's sleep sting will effectively cause another point of damage to the swarm if the venom works, since it will remove one member of the swarm each time.

Majenko is flat-footed when the swarm strikes; if he has a means to get an AoO under this condition he can take one, otherwise not.

Also, Fortitude DC 12 for Majenko not to be nauseated. Dj'hân is currently immune inside the liripoop, but will need the same should he emerge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Damn. Lost my first post. Site seems buggy this morning. 

Majenko hisses in pain and launches himself into the air with a furious downbeat of his leathery wings. Beating the air rhythmically, the pseudodragon hovers up out of danger near the ceiling. Poking his tiny head out of the liripoop's brim, Dh'jân surveys the roiling morass of fur and fangs beneath them wide eyed. Silently commanding the winds, the urchin causes the air around the pair to swirl and condense itself into whirling motes of frost. Waiting until both giant rats draw near enough, Dj'hân finally unleashes the fury of the north wind down upon the host of rodents beneath them.

OOC: Majenko rises up to the ceiling and hovers; Fly +15. Dj'hân readies an action to blast the rat swarm and both dire rats when they're all within range; 15-ft circle of cold; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half. Assuming they aren't in any danger as long as they remain near the ceiling, both Majenko and Dj'hân will repeat the same actions; repeatedly blasting all the rodents in subsequent rounds until they're down.


----------



## Dr Simon

With flight and a ranged area-effect weapon, the rats don't stand a chance against Majenko and Dh'jân, but someone must have noticed them doing this, as a few moments later the shrieker mushroom in the first room suddenly begins wailing.

There are sounds of voices and metallic scrapes from the tunnel to the south of the rat room, and to the east (down the sewage run) of the first room.

[sblock=OOC]
There's no effective way that the rats can further affect Majenko and Dh'jân, so we can call them dead.

Green "X" on the map mark the areas where sound can be heard, not specific creatures.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Could we get a new map showing these new rooms and tunnels?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Added to previous post.


----------



## Ambrus

Sensing the approach of some other creature, the injured pseudodragon quickly descends and, shifting its scales' coloration, lays in wait for it to draw close enough to sting.

OOC: Five foot step down and readying an action. Using stealth to hide amidst the giant rat carcasses if possible or, failing that, back in the fissure from which he'd emerged. BTW, just to be clear, if the shrieker is wailing that means that some tiny-sized or larger creature has somehow entered unseen into the room where the rest of the group is located right, ahead of the green X (which remains too far away to set it off) on the map?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> OOC: BTW, just to be clear, if the shrieker is wailing that means that some tiny-sized or larger creature has somehow entered unseen into the room where the rest of the group is located right, ahead of the green X (which remains too far away to set it off) on the map?




OOC: Something like that, yes. There's nothing there now; whatever did it is either invisible or Manachan/Edmond/Brindom failed to notice it when it was there (they are busy tying up the ratmen, that corner isn't directly in their sight, is poorly lit and there are other large mushrooms along the banks of the sewage), or some other explanation. The green X, don't forget, doesn't represent an actual thing, just the direction of the noises.


----------



## HolyMan

OCC: Did not see the post at the bottom of the other page, sorry.

Brindom readies his shield and holds his sword low. "Edmond get ready! I think we are about to have company!"

[sblock=Action] 5'step closer to tunnel entrance. Total Defense.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Things reach an impasse.

Majenko and Dh'jân hear snatches of voices from the tunnel to the south, but in the guard room the humans can only hear the wailing of the shrieker.

"...on of them pursudo-dragons..."
"...don't breathe ice, must be a real..."
"Get Girrigiz."
"...humans in the first..."
"...wait 'em out..."
"...first strike in the revolution!"

The flickering firelight that comes from the unexplored room is extinguished. Eventually the mushroom calms down and all becomes still.


----------



## HolyMan

"Let's go," Brindom whispers stepping forward. "Just carefully."

[sblock=Actions] Move 30' in Total Defense down tunnel.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan follows Brindom, crossbow at the ready.


----------



## Ambrus

The liripoop clutched delicately in his teeth, Majenko slinks stealthily towards the right-wing side tunnel to carefully peek around the corner.


----------



## Dr Simon

From two directions, the heroes press further into the were-rat lair. 

Edging down the shallow stream of sewage, Brindom comes to an opening into a larger cavern, ripe with the smell of rat noticable even over the sewer stench. Faint red embers of a fire give a dim light in the centre of the room, the walls are lost in darkness. A noise to his right alerts him, and he sees a dark humanoid shape lurking just to the right of the entrance. Suddenly another, hulking, shape leaps from across the fire embers and charges him with a yell. A flash of silver darts out and clashes against Brindom's shield, as a massive, scarred rat-man with a hostile glint to its dark eyes lunges at him with a rapier. Edmond counterstrikes over Brindom's shoulder, but his attack goes wide of the mark.

Meanwhile, Majenko, approaching from the other entrance, can see five ratmen in total with his draconic darkvision. The two lurking near his tunnel do not seem to have noticed him yet.

[sblock=OOC]

Brindom is aware of #5 and #4, but not the others. Edmond and Manachan are now aware of #5 but are not in a position to see the others. Majenko can see all 5.

#5 wins initiative, attack on Brindom misses.
Edmond activates readied attack, 1+9=10, miss.

Initiative count then goes:
Majenko
Ratmen 1-4
Manachan
Brindom
Dj'hân
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Didn't Edmond readied attack trigger when the ratman entered the square adjacent to Brindom?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I didn't see anything about a readied attack.


----------



## Neurotic

Yes, I just checked, whole post is missing 

At the moment we heard so,mething and Brindom moved with total defense toward the hall, I wrote that Edmond stands ready just behind him (similar setup as with vampires) using aid another for AC bonus and readying an action to attack whoever enters one of his threatened squares (in practice, whatever steps up to Brindom )

But I see the post didn't make it 

Ignore


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: The post is in the OOC thread here, from February 03.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: NP, I was quite prepared to retrofit anyway. Post above amended; I'm afraid I rolled badly!


----------



## Ambrus

Seeing that the nearby ratmen are seemingly distracted by the clash at the room's other entryway, Majenko stealthily slinks around the corner and behind the nearby column to his right. Raising his sinuous tail, the pseudodragon carefully reaches forward and hooks its barbed stinger around the ratman's bare ankle.

OOC: Seems 1, 2 and 3 may be suffering a distraction penalty, so Manjenko will take advantage of the opportunity to move behind the column to use it for cover from 1 and 2 as he attacks the flatfooted 3.


----------



## Dr Simon

Majenko sneaks forwards and stabs at the ankles of one of the wererats. It is just a glancing strike, a mere scratch, but the wererat screams in terror.

_"It bit me! It..."_ The ratman slumps to the floor. Its companion on the other side of the doorway steps back, whiskers twitching nervously as it sheathes its sword and draws a crossbow instead, keeping a bead on the area near its friend as it loads. From the way its tiny black eyes are darting, it can't see the pseudodragon.

Meanwhile, the other two ratmen move to support their leader, short swords deftly slipping past Brindom's defences and drawing blood.

[sblock=OOC]
Makenko attack 9+6=15, hits for 1d3-2=0 damage. Were rat #3 fails save vs. poison.

Wererat #2 moves and attacks Brindom, hits for 9 damage.
Wererat #4 attacks Brindom from flank, hits for 11 damage.

Next in initiative order:
Manachan
Brindom
Edmond
Dj'hân
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân worms his way out of the liripoop in clutched in Majenko's teeth and, leaping atop a sudden updraft, quickly rises to the ceiling up over the subdued ratman. Surrounding himself in whirling vortex of ice motes, the urchin spins and unleashes a blast of enveloping arctic air at the three clustered ratmen.

OOC: 5-ft step diagonally up and south. 15-ft cone of cold on 2, 5 and 4; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half; entangling exhalation feat. FYI, creatures always deal a minimum of 1 damage on attacks, regardless of penalties.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> FYI, creatures always deal a minimum of 1 damage on attacks, regardless of penalties.




Typo!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Finally free to act without worrying about stealth, Manachan moves into the fight. He slips around Edmond and Brindom and attacks the nearest ratman.

[sblock=Actions]Move to the square just south of Brindom, use Flurry of Blows (+1/+1, 1d6 Damage each attack)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom nearly surrounded jumps forward between two of the rat men as Manachan moves into the fight. Hurt from the rats attacks he keeps his shield up as he swings, hoping his swordarm can help.

[sblock=Actions] 5' step NW then attack on the defensive ratman #5 (short sword -1, 1d6/19-20x2) *AC now 22*[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 23/48 
AC: 22
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 2/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

With fist and steel Brindom and Manachan force their way through the were-rat lines, whilst Dj'hân flanks with a blast of frost. Only Manachan manages to get a solid hit and that doesn't seem to faze the ratman that he hits. Dj'hân rimes their fur with frost, but they duck and dodge the worst of the icy blast.

[sblock=OOC]
I've had to modify the movements somewhat, since Manachan's chosen destination was blocked by ratman #4, and Dj'hân's is a solid column of rock.

Manachan flurry 19+1=20, 1+1 =2, one hit on #4 for 1d6=2 damage.
Brindom defensive attack 9-1 =8, miss on #5.
Dj'hân's ice breath 1d6=2 damage, all ratmen make their Reflex save.
Just waiting for [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] to post for Edmond.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

It always falls to me to do some serious damage 

Edmond swings Deathwail and again turns it to hit with the flat of the blade at the last moment. Weak light shortly bathes the ratman as it infuses his skin.

"Let us through, we want to talk to your leader, not fight every last one of you before we get to him! Consider this your last warning, I WILL start killing if you try my patience for too long."

[sblock=Actions]
Channel Touch of Fatigue (Fort DC 12) with Deathwail (silvered, non-lethal)
IF by attacking through Manachan square Edmond incures any penalties then damage is LETHAL so he doesn't get double penalties.
to hit +9
damage 2d4 +6
critical 20/x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The ratman in front of Brindom easily ducks Edmond's attack, and his outline seems to shimmer as he does so. Deathwail brushes his armour and there is a flash as Edmond's spell discharges, but the ratman seems unaffected.

"Human fool!" it snarls. "_I_ am the leader. My name is Girrigz, and the revolution starts here." It attacks Brindom savagely, and the young cleric falters under such a ferocious barrage of attacks. Although his armour saves him from a deadly thrust of the wererat's rapier, he feels blood running down his side, and a pain in the shoulder where the creature has managed to bite him.

"If you've come for the witch-woman," snarls Girrigz as he steps back to admire his work on Brindom, "you're too late!" He licks his chops suggestively.

[sblock=OOC]
Edmond attack on wererat #5, 10+9-4=15, succeeds as touch attack. #5 makes save against _touch of fatigue_.

Wererat #5 (Girrigz) attack Brindom. Rapier attack #1 hits for 12 damage, rapier attack #2 misses. Bite attack hits for 1 damage.

Next up:
Majenko
Other wererats
Manachan
Brindom
Edmond
Dj'hân
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Majenko launches himself at the rearmost ratman with a powerful downbeat of wings. Hissing, the tiny dragon arcs up and descends upon the monster, whipping its barbed tail at it from above as ratman is distractedly cranking back the winch of its crossbow.



			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> Brindom can't get by the DR unless he crits.



...or if he bother to use either the silver arrows or dagger that Dj'hân gave him beforehand.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: I only got the arrows and after casting shield other on Edmond Brindom needs to stay near him so that's why he's in melee mostly.


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Dj'hân offered silver daggers to both Manachan and Brindom; I assumed they took them.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Looks like no one really did Brindom picked up the arrows pg 34, Manachan the bolts pg 35 and I left the daggers for Edmond and Manachan - Edmond left them for Brindom and Manachan - Manachan left them for Brindom and Edmond - Doh!


----------



## Neurotic

"Thank you for the introduction, I will regret your death if it turns out you were lying. I am Edmond. Meet _Deathwail_ it will be your doom." says the warrior in cold monotone as the air around him becomes charged with the promise of the storm.

"Manachan I need space, can you get by them?"


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Edmond is the only character who stated that he didn't require any silver weapons, so I think it's safe to assume that Manachan and Brindom each picked up one of the daggers. Just because no one said otherwise doesn't mean that the silver daggers were simply left behind on the ground...


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I think we can assume, then, that Manachan and Brindom have a silver dagger each.

Majenko whips his tail in an aerial assault style used in imp-fighting. The ratman before him shrieks, but ducks aside at the last minute. In a panic, the creature fires his crossbow wild, then drops it and backpedals, drawing his shortsword instead.

Meanwhile, at the tunnel mouth, one of the wererats finds himself surrounded by enemies. Looking for a way out he chooses the smallest and, he assumes, weakest target: Dj'hân. His attack causes just the merest scratch on the urchin.

The other wererat lunges at Manachan, deftly getting past his defences and drawing blood.

[sblock=OOC]
*Majenko* tail attack 2+6=8, miss.

*Wererat #1* fires crossbow, misses, draws AoO from Majenko (10+6=16, miss). 5 ft. step back.

*Wererat #2* Shortsword attack on Dj'hân, hits for 4 damage.

*Wererat #4* Shortsword attack on Manachan, hits for 7 damage.

*Initiative order*:
Manachan
Brindom
Edmond
Dj'hân
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Hearing Edmond's request, Manachan steps quickly between the two closest rat-men, deftly setting himself up for a flank with Brindom. He belatedly remembers the silver dagger hanging at his waist and draws it quickly as he moves, slashing at the flanked enemy.

[sblock=OOC]5' Step SE, placing him south of #5 and east of #4. Attack #5 with silver dagger (+6 TH w/ Flank, 1d4-1 Damage).[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

With a deft swirl, Manachan steps between his opponents, draws his dagger and strikes, all in one continuous movement. His attack passes through the blurred outline of the ratman without making contact.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* dagger attack 1+6=7, miss.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Bloodied and battered Brindom looks for a place he can use his scrolls  to heal himself. The far corner looks good but getting there might be a  problem. 

He sees Manachan stepping in and sighs almost in relief he can help  Edmond take on this thing. But Brindom knows he has to step lightly so  he slowly moves keeping his shield up and hoping divert the ratman's  attention so Edmond can kill him, before moving out of fighting range.

[sblock=OOC] 5' step southeast to flank with Edmond - Total Def. AC 24[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 10/48 
AC: 24
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 2/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Just a reminder everyone, you can use Aid Another to aid someone's attack instead of attacking yourself. Combat post a bit later today

Nodding to Brindom as he provides a distraction, Edmond pushes _Deathwail_ in strong, but shallow arc, lightning playing along the blade, toward the leader of the pack. "Any last words?"

OOC: Use Brute Gauntlets to gain +2 to hit and damage; Channel Shocking Grasp (4d6); silvered weapon; total: to hit: +13 damage: 2d4+9+4d6
(if touch attack succeeds then only 4d6)


----------



## Dr Simon

_Deathwail_ passes through the blurred outline of the ratman, Girrigz, and connects with something solid. The creature is jolted by an arc of lightning, but is still standing after the onslaught. It gives a manic laugh.

"I'm ready to be a martyr to the revolution!" it cries. "Soon my plague will have brought you stinking humans to your knees! My death will avail you naught!"

[sblock=OOC]
*Edmond* attack 15+13=28, hit. Miss chance 20% = 94, still hit. Damage 2d4+9+4d6=25.

Next, Dj'hân, the Girrigz.

Note, I've not updated the map this time for one 5 ft. step - I'm sure you can figure it out.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

The tiny hovering urchin rolls his overlarge eyes as the frost motes around him vaporize and disappear in the quickly warming air swirling around him. _"Are you two done with your chat yet? Sheesh!..."_ With a dismissive wave of a tiny hand, Dj'hân unleashes a desiccating wind upon the three ratmen lined up before him.

OOC: 15-ft cone of fire; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half.


----------



## Dr Simon

The ratman closest to Dj'hân finds it easiest to avoid the worst of the firewind, but the other two end up with smouldering fur. With a roar of rage, the leader steps inside Edmond's reach with a flurry of savage rapier strikes. His attempt to bite Edmond's hand on the shaft of Deathwail meets only armour.

[sblock=OOC]
Hey, talking is a free action!  

[sblock=What Girrigz could have said]
"We see then: the means of production and of exchange, on whose foundation the bourgeoisie built itself up, were generated in feudal society. At a certain stage in the development of these means of production and of exchange, the conditions under which feudal society produced and exchanged ... the feudal relations of property became no longer compatible with the already developed productive forces; they became so many fetters. They had to be burst asunder; they were burst asunder. Into their place stepped free competition, accompanied by a social and political constitution adapted in it, and the economic and political sway of the bourgeois class. A similar movement is going on before our own eyes ... The productive forces at the disposal of society no longer tend to further the development of the conditions of bourgeois property; on the contrary, they have become too powerful for these conditions, by which they are fettered, and so soon as they overcome these fetters, they bring order into the whole of bourgeois society, endanger the existence of bourgeois property"
[/sblock]

*Dj'hân* line of fire 2d6=4. #2 makes his save, #4 and #5 don't.

Girrigz 5 ft. step towards Edmond, followed by full attack. Rapier attack hits for 10 damage, rapier second attack critical hits for 17 damage, bite attack misses.

Next, Majenko
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Majenko repeats his attack on the rearmost ratman.

OOC: I weep for Girrigz's unread index cards speech.


----------



## Dr Simon

Majenko's sting grazes the wererat, who jabs defensively with his shortswrd whilst stepping back towards an opening in the cave wall behind him, but doesn't succumb to the poison.

Meanwhile the other two wererats fight a holding action, one of them again grazing Dj'hân with his shortsword, the other attacking Manachan with sword and bite, but unable to get past his skillful blocks.

[sblock=OOC]
*Majenko* sting attack 13+6=19, hit. Ratman #1 makes Fort save.

*Ratman #1*, attacks Majenko, miss. 5 ft. step.
*Ratman #2*, shortsword attack on Dj'hân, hits for 3 damage.
*Ratman #4*, shortsword attack on Manachan, miss, bite attack on Manachan, miss.

No map update for this round as there were only slight movements on behalf of Majenko and wererat #1.

Next up:
Manachan
Brindom
Edmond
Dj'hân
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan turns his attentions to the ratman moving south out of the room, confident that his friends can handle the leader.

[sblock=OOC]Attack #4 w/ Silver Dagger, +4 TH, 1d4-1 Damage[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom knows he has to get back into this fight quickly the others need him to help. He reaches down to take a scroll from one of the cases at his belt and suddenly a sharp pain goes through his shoulder. 

The young cleric looks around to see what hit him and sees nothing. Nothing but the large rat-man striking Edmond and he remembers. "The spell! I need..." He doesn't get the sentence out the rat-man leader strikes Edmond again and Brindom collaspes from the pain of the additional wounds.


[sblock=OOC] Well good news Edmond only took 14 pts damage from the ratman - Bad news Brindom took the other 13 (assuming you round down) and that dropped the cleric. Check to stabilize is 1d20-2 DC 10. Also the bonus AC and saves is lost sorry,  [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: -3/48 
AC: 20
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +6
BAB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(2d6) 2/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- create water, guidance, purify food&drink, stabilize
1- protection from evil, deathwatch, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- status, lesser restoration, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Maybe dr simon forgot about the bonus to AC And one attack would miss!?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Dr. Simon did forget about the AC bonus, but by my reckoning this puts Edmond's AC at 19, so all attacks do still hit.

Manachan darts and slashes with the silver dagger, opening up a gash on the wererat's forearm. It gives a squeak of surprise at having been damaged.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* dagger attack 15+4=19, hits for 1d4=4 damage.

The good news is that silver weapons don't have a damage penalty in PF.

Next up, Edmond, then Dj'hân. Time to avenge Brindom!
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: I'm not dead yet Doc, don't forget to roll my stabilize check for the round. please roll high, please roll high...


----------



## Neurotic

If Dj'ahn is in the air is it possible to catch three (5, 2 and 3) ratmen from Edmond current position in another color spray? 

If not, repeat the attack vs leader with channeled shocking grasp.


Edmond sees Brindom go down, aware that young priest took unnecessary risk using the spell that protects him and then taking point. His rage manifests as yet another charge of lightning as he swings toward Girrigz
[sblock=Spell count]
(and this would be by my count my next to last 1st level spell (shocking grasp vs vampires, color spray vs ratmen, shocking grasp vs ratman leader) gives 3/5
[/sblock]

Sorry about the delay, didn't notice it's my turn.


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond lunges forwards with his guisarme, skewering the were-rat leader. His rage seems to power his magic as a massive blast of lightning bursts across Girrigz's body, which jolts and jerks to the floor, where it lies, smoking and inert.

[sblock=OOC]
Technically, Dj'hân needs to land to act, so probably isn't flying at this moment. I don't want to get too rule-mongery about it though, obviously he doesn't fly in short hops if he's just moving about.

*Edmond* Miss chance 20%= 22
Guisarme attack 17+9=26, hit for 2d4+6 = 10 damage
Shocking grasp 4d6=18 damage.

Next up:
Dj'hân
Then Majenko starts off the next round since Girrigz is dead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân cries out in shock. _"Brindom!"_ Motes of frost quickly coalesce in the swirling air around the hovering urchin. Pinwheeling his tiny arms once to gather up the storm, he quickly unleashes it at the two remaining ratmen standing before him.

OOC: 15-ft cone of cold; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half. Dj'hân doesn't need to land to act; he merely hovers.

–––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

Hissing at his frustratingly resilient foe, the pseudodragon whips his long sinuous tail about, feinting to the left and right before finally thrusting its barbed tip it at the ratman before him.


----------



## Dr Simon

The wererat closest to Dj'hân seems more preoccupied with the fall of its leader, and so takes the full brunt of the ice storm. The one further away fighting Manachan ducks behind its opponent but still gets a dusting of ice crystals to its fur. Both wererats survive, although they look worried.

[sblock=OOC]
Dj'hân cone of cold 2d6=10.

I misremembered the flight categories - Dj'hân is average maneuvrability until he reaches Sprite 3 where it becomes perfect. For some reason I though only perfect maneuvrability could hover and attack; perhaps its in AE under the rules for sprites, because it isn't under the rules for flight. However, under PF, to hover requires a DC 15 check with the Fly skill, so I'll use that. Dj'hân can attack on the "wing", but he needs to move in the same round to remain aloft, or make a hover check.

Edit: Found it in Arcana Evolved, only those with Perfect or Good maneuvrability can hover. I'd amend this under Pathfinder - those with Perfect or Good manuevrability can hover without making a Fly check.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=OOC]Quite right, Dj'hân must technically succeed on a DC 15 fly skill check to hover; which he can accomplish automatically by taking 10. Even if he were to roll he'd succeed about 80% of the time. If you insist on rolling every round he hovers, leading him to inexplicably fall out of the sky, on average, once every five rounds then I guess I'll drop an extra three ranks into the skill ASAP.

...And I believe you missed Majenko's action in your last post.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Eventually, one of Majenko's strikes hits the wererat. Its eyes roll back in its head and it slumps to the floor.

The one facing Dj'hân decides to push its way past the tiny urchin and heads for the northern exit of the room. The one facing Manachan continues to edge backwards across the cave, with a series of probing jabs with its shortsword that seem aimed more for defence than attack.

[sblock=OOC]
As I said, I'm not too worried about precise aeriel position for Dj'hân. If the floor was lava or something harmful, I would probably require checks for hovering, but not in this case. And I did miss Majenko's action. Oops.

*Majenko *sting attack 19+6=25, hit for 1 damage. ratman fails Fort save.

*Wererat #2* Overrun Dj'hân. CMB total 12 vs CMD 11, in case Dj'hân tries to intervene. Dj'hân gets an AoO, although I don't know if he can with his "breath" weapon.

*Wererat #4*, 5ft. step back, shortsword attack on Manachan, miss.

*Next up:*
Manachan
Brindom's stabilising check
Edmond
Dj'hân
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Having finally equipped himself with a weapon that seems effective against the creatures, Manachan pursues his foe relentlessly.

[sblock=OOC]Attack again with dagger: +4 Attack, 1d4-1 Damage.
Much as I hate to give up that point of damage, Core Rules still has alchemical silver as -1 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=OOC]
I remembered where I got that from - there's an errata on the Paizo boards for this adventure path. Girrigz is using a silver rapier which somebody pointed out should be at -1 damage. James Jacobs replyed that, yes, it should, but he'd always thought that was a needless rule. Which is why I assumed he'd get rid of it in Pathfinder. Since I forgot to apply it to Girrigz, I'm happy to waive it for Manachan.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Awesome, thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan presses his advantage, but the wererat evades most of his attacks and only gets a slight scratch.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* dagger attack 19+4=23, hit. Critical confirm 8+4=12, no crit.
1d4 damage =1
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Dj'hân isn't wielding a melee weapon and so doesn't threaten; so no, no AoO.

_"Hey!"_ The urchin tumbles end over end through the air when swatted aside by the fleeing ratman. Dj'hân quickly rights himself, spins around and, riding a sudden gust of wind, pursues the vile creature into the adjoining chamber. _"Oh no you don't! Get back here!"_ The urchin arrests his forward motion once he catches sight of the ratman, though the gusting wind he'd been riding continues forward without him; heating the air with its passage before slamming into the fleeing creature's back.

OOC: Move action, up to 30-ft. to catch up and then unleashing a 30-ft line of fire on the lone ratman; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half.


----------



## Dr Simon

Some instinctive danger sense must alert the fleeing wererat, as it ducks as it runs, missing the worst of the heatstorm, but still losing most of the hair on its back.

Meanwhile, Brindom lies bleeding.

[sblock=OOC]
Dj'hân line of fire 2d6 = 6, Ratman makes Reflex save.

Brindom stabilising check 3+1-2=2. Fail. (That's by my reckoning, +1 Con and -2 negative hp; not that it would make much difference to this roll but let me know if I'm wrong).

Still to act, Edmond.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] I was at -3 HP so the roll is even one less But your right no matter with that roll LOL. Ok that would have been the first round of my untimely demise. So I will roll for this round. 1d20 + 1(con) - 4 (neg HP) and see if I drop another HP [/sblock]

EDIT: No go current HP -5


----------



## Dr Simon

The wererat pursued by Dj'hân shifts and shrinks as it scurries away, becoming a full rat as it heads towards the tiny tunnels at the end of the cavern.

The last were-rat standing, threatened by Manachan and Edmond, throws its rapier down. "I surrender!" it squeaks.


----------



## Ambrus

Seemingly caught up in the moment, the tiny urchin rides the surging winds through the caverns in pursuit of the fleeing ratman; the blustering heat singing and desiccating the vile creature's body with each laboured step. _"You can't outrun the wind..."_

OOC: Move action, up to 30-ft. to pass over top of the rat, out-of-reach, into the space ahead of it and then unleashing a 30-ft line of fire down on it; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 15 half.

--------------------------------------------------

Seeing no remaining opponents, Majenko snakes his sinuous neck around the nearby corner in hopes of seeing the old matron they'd come down here to rescue.


----------



## Neurotic

"Manachan, see if you can heal Brindom, in my pack there is a healing potion"
Edmond doesn't take eyes from the rat.
"You don't twitch a whisker." he points sickly glowing _Deathwail _toward it


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan gives a start at Edmond's instruction, then a blush rises up his chest and across his face as he realizes the error to which his battle lust has led him.

He holds out a well-formed hand, which begins to glow softly. In short order a beam of warm, golden light flashes forth and plays across the fallen cleric's chest. When the beam disappears some of Brindom's wounds have closed and he is resting far more easily.

[sblock=Action]Celestial Fire (1d4+2=4)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Current HP -1 but I'm alive! I'm alive! I'm alive! heh heh.


----------



## Neurotic

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Current HP -1 but I'm alive! I'm alive! I'm alive! heh heh.




You will wish you weren't when Edmond gets his hands on your fool head, for running in the middle of melee like that when we agreed you'll stay out because of the spell


----------



## Dr Simon

Dj'hân toasts the last rat. The captive obeys Edmond, standing stock still its little black eyes darting left and right.

Majenko passes down a small tunnel that opens into another cavern, stacked floor to ceiling with crates. A map of Korvosa hangs on one wall, arrows scrawled over it. Leaning against one of the crates is Mamusia Lela, hands tied behind her back and gagged with a dirty cloth.

[sblock=OOC]
*Dj'hân* 2d6 fire =7, wererat fails save. (didn't quite place him right on the map, but doesn't matter now).

The wall behind ratman #4, I forgot to mention, is a hole that has been fillled up with rubble, the sewer diversion flows out beneath it. The scratchy marks on the map in alcoves are were-rat nests.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Would you turn to human, please? I will remove the weapon from your neck."

If the rat obeys, Edmond asks further
"Why did you take mamusia Lela? And what plan was Girgizz talking about? Is anyone paying you to do it?"

After he hears the answer...
"How long are you wererat? Did Girgizz 'create' you? And did he control you or just was leader of the pack? What are you planning to do now if we let you go?"

[sblock=Explanations]
The questions come here as a barrage, but Edmond actually waits for the answer before continuing.

Also add this if the ratman says he lives here more then about 5 years:
"Do you remember a pair of humans with a child that lived in sewers for some time. Parents turned to ghouls. Do you know of it? And do you know what happened to them?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân finishes off the rat before rejoining his companions in the other room.

----------------------------------

Majenko's scales shift to a comforting blue tone when he sees Mamusia Lela alive. A stray though crosses the elderly woman's mind as the tiny dragon pads towards her. _It's alright; you'll be safe now. I'm going to unbind you._ The pseudodragon uses his sharp fangs to chew through her bindings, allowing her to remove her own gag once her hands are free.


----------



## Dr Simon

The wererat does as Edmond asks, and transforms to his human self. He doesn't look much better, nor much less rat-like. Yellow prominent incisors, lank hair, eyes darting to and fro.

"It was Girrigz idea to take the old woman, said she was somebody important amongst the Varisians. He had big plans to take back the city. How would you like it, human, to be despised for what you are? To be made to live in the worst places of the city, and then hated for living there? Girrigz wanted the wererats to claim our place up above."

"I was born this way, hated for the way I was. Girrigz didn't create me, but yes, yes, I think he did have some hold over me. I promise not to hurt anyone if you let me go. All I wanted was some respect for a change."

"Don't know of humans living in the sewers. I thought that was just us rats and the otyughs who got forced down here. Guess your kind is more cruel that I thought."


Meanwhile, Majenko unties Mamusia Lela, and she massages her limbs as she climbs to her feet.

"My thanks, noble dragon," she says. "Have you come with the young gentlemen?"


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> "My thanks, noble dragon," she says. "Have you come with the young gentlemen?"



Majenko dips his saurian head in acknowledgement of the matron's thanks as a though crosses her mind. _I did; he and his human companions are in the next room interrogating a surviving wererat. Are you injured?_


----------



## Dr Simon

Mamusia Lela chuckles.

"A few bruises, perhaps, but Mamusia Lela is a tough old bird. Well, lead on, noble dragon."


----------



## Ambrus

_Indeed. Follow me._ The pseudodragon's scales brighten to a nearly lustrous ochre as he proudly leads the elderly woman into the adjoining chamber.

-------------------------------

Alighting. Dj'hân pulls out the Harrow deck from his liripoop, studying a card as he walks from chamber to chamber in search of anything magical amongst the ratmen's things.


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond has reached the end of his current round of questions for the wererat, when Majenko appears from the adjacent cave followed by Mamusia Lela. She seems unharmed.

"Ah, then Deyanira managed to find you, good. I knew the young gentlemen would be able to help." She sees Brindom lying on the floor. "The young man is hurt," she says as she slowly bends down to check on him, "but I see he will live. We must get him somewhere with better air than this rathole. And I have something to tell you, I think I have learned something about this plague." She tugs her shawl about her shoulders. "But this rathole, again, is not the best place for such tales."

[Sblock=Ambrus]
Girrigz must have hoarded all the magical gear for himself. His chainmail armour and his silver rapier are both magical, and in the nest in the room where Mamusia Lela was held Dj'hân also finds four potion bottle and a metal flask that register as magic. There is also a dagger with these, but although well-made and silvered, it is not magical.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

_"First things first."_ Dj'hân pulls off his liripoop, draws a carved wooden stick as tall as he is, walks over to Brindom and, closing his eyes, mutters under his breath as he pokes the man's prone body.

OOC: Repeatedly attempting Use Magic Device rolls to activate the wand of cure light wounds to heal Brindom and everyone else who was injured in the fight till they're fully healed. Please let me know how many charges that takes.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: OR you could just wake Brindom and not risk wasting charges, he has no chance of failure


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: There's no chance of wasting charges when activating a wand and no penalty for trying again. The worst that can happen is to roll a 1 on the skill check, which will just result in Dj'hân being unable to use the wand for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Do you want to heal everyone to full? If so, can you all let me know how much you think you are wounded. It will just take one charge to get Brindom on his feet again.

Whilst Dj'hân uses his wand, and then searches the rat-hole, Mamusia Lela gestures to the captive wererats.

"What do you plan to do with these?" she asks Edmond.


----------



## Neurotic

"Give them a chance. I'll separate them and ask them same as of the first one. If they behave, we won't come back for them. I'm hoping Brindom can distinguish those so deeply in the clutches of the evil curse they are irredeemable. At worst, I'll take them to trial, but I'm afraid that would just mean quick death.

I'll make them see the wisdom of cooperating with me as their pack leader with agreed upon contact. Hopefuly, there aren't any close relatives that would want revenge.

How are you? Do you know why were you taken? And do you have any other suggestion regarding weres?"


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom stirs as his health is returned to him. His eyes flutter open and he gasps in pain grasping his shoulder. 

"The spell I got to..." he starts to say before noticing he is lying on the floor. He turns his head to see Dj'hân standing near him, wand in hand and a big grin on his face.

"Thank, thank you Dj'hân." he says slowly trying to rise.

OOC: Current HP please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: I have Manachan down 7 (22/29 before Level Up).


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> OOC: Do you want to heal everyone to full?



OOC: Yup. That's what the wand is for.



HolyMan said:


> OOC: Current HP please.



OOC: You tell us.



			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> can you all let me know how much you think you are wounded.



OOC: Dj'hân is down by four hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mamusia Lela shrugs her shawl over her shoulders.

"I heard this one," she nudges Girrigz's body with her foot, "claim that they could ransom me, I think they have heard that I am well-respected amongst the Varisians, although I am just an old healer and nobody special. But he gloated to me that somebody wanted me out of the way, who I could not say.

"I will agree with whatever you think best for the rats," she says to Edmond. "I would think that they should go to see Eries Yelloweyes, who has some better ideas for wererats and humans to get along than this one did. But that is just my opinion."

[sblock=OOC]
First use of wand on Brindom heals 1d8+1 =7 points (it is CL 1st, right?). I'll adjudicate the rest tomorrow.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Fully healed Brindom stands silently wondering what he missed as he was out. It looks like the group succeed in rescuing Mamusia Lela without him. And even saved his life.

"I'm sorry I wasn't any help. Maybe I shouldn't be out doing this adventuring stuff." He states embarrassed.


----------



## Neurotic

"Now, don't you underestimate yourself. You took the hits that would take me down. Therefore, you did more to win then I did. It's only coincidence that I had the weapon that could hurt them.

You did well and bravely. You all did." Edmond includes the rest of the group in his praise

"Mamusia, there could be some minor bites from the wererats on us. Do you know some way to prevent the curse from taking hold? Let's take you home."


----------



## Dr Simon

When offered the choice, all the wererats promise to vist Eries and claim that they were misled by Girrigz. You suspect some of them may not be telling the truth, but with their leader dead and their cache of weapons broken up there is little that they can do for now.

Later that same night, the group gathers in Edmond's kitchen to hear what Mamusia Lela has to say whilst she brews up a concoction to help with rat bites. ("This will not be a sure cure but it will help. If you contract the curse, you will need magic to remove it.") Old Jeremiah helps her, although the two merely argue over the correct ingredients.

"When we met before, the young gentleman's Harrowing suggested that there was something I knew that may be important. So I racked my brains for what it might be, and then I realised.

"I asked young Brienna what she had been doin before she got the sickness, and eventually she told me that she had found a chest broken down by the shore. Others had found silver there, spilled from the chest, but by the time Brienna got there she only found a single piece, a fortune still for her, trodden into the mud.

"And so I thought, and I listened. Others too along the river bank had found this silver sent by providence. And I remembered - do you recall the rumours of a ghost ship sailing up the Jeggare? Or some say pirates. But there was truth in the rumours. A ship had tried t sail up the river in the dead of night, and it had been sunk by a catapult shot from the walls. I found people who had seen it for real, and heard that the ship had no-one aboard, and showed a single orange lantern. I asked those who knew. An orange lantern is the sign of a plague ship. I believe this ship may have been the source of the plague, but I cannot be sure. Perhaps within its wreckage there are clues about how to fight this illness. And I can tell you that too, the spot where this ship went down."

Deyanira, the young Varisian woman, gives a polite cough.

"Ah, yes. Young Deyanira here has a problem too, I thought perhaps you young gentlemen might be able to help. Deyanira, explain to the young gentlemen."

"A few days ago my brother was hired by a noble family to play at a ball they were holding - he's a fine musician, and much in demand amongst the gentry. But he didn't come back when he was supposed to. I went to the mansion where he was playing and it was all locked up, and now it's harder for us Varisians to get about the city. The Mamusia said that you knew people in the Guard, perhaps you could find out what happened to him?"

[sblock=OOC]
It takes 14 charges to heal everyone to full, no 1s rolled. Everyone who needs to roll makes their saving throws against lycanthropy and filth fever.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"Thank you for your assistance Mamusia Lela," Brindom says taking another sip of the brew she had whipped up. "Your theory about the ship does hold a lot of credit and we could look into it as well as ask about Deyanira's brother in the morning. What do you think Edmond?"


----------



## Dr Simon

"Underwater shipwrecks, eh?" chips in Ol' Jeremiah. "Reckon I could whip you boys up a few scrolls to help with that."

[sblock=OOC]
I've updated the map in the first post to include the new locations, up to you which, if either, you decide to pursue first.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Sure, we'll look into it. Which noble house? And yes, Jeremiah, that would be appreciated. How soon can you get them?"


----------



## Dr Simon

"Carowyn Manor," says Deyanira.

and

"Reckon I could have 'em done in a couple of days," says Jeremiah.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I should add a couple of notes to the above. Edmond and Dj'hân both know of House Carowyn; it's one of the minor noble houses with nowhere near the influence of the likes of Jeggare, Erabasti or Arkona. They also know where the manor is, down in South Shore. 

You could either investigate this whilst waiting for Jeremiah to produce the scrolls of _water breathing_, or wait and investigate the wreck first, as you may also have buying and selling to do, or procure water breathing some other way.


----------



## Neurotic

"Let's make ourselves presentable and visit this house tomorrow, OK? They are minor nobles, I might be able to simply ask for an audience for 'future mutually useful endeavors".


----------



## Dr Simon

The next morning, cleaned and healed, the group heads down to South Shore, where the rich folks live. Here, the streets are broad boulevardes under dappled shade, and the houses are large and well-spaced.

Carowyn Manor is a fairly typical town house for the Old Nobility; somehow managing to be grand without imposing. The front is decorated with hangings of red drapes and cinderberry garlands. The large hardwood front doors stand closed. A tall hedge delineates the grounds, and rooftops hint at some outbuildings.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân, peeking over Edmond's shoulder from the relative safety of the holy knight's backpack, looks at the manor gate and his licks his lips in anticipation. The urchin seems to suddenly sprout a serpent as Majenko snakes his saurian head out from under Dj'hân's stocking cap's brim. The pseudodragon blinks in the bright daylight as he tastes the air curiously with his forked tongue. _"You want we should fly up and take a peek around the place first?"_


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: I don't think I would go to noble visit with weapons and everything. Consider (if there is room) stashing everything in your cap, backpack is definitely out of question.

"Yes, please, just take care not to be caught. And hurry, we'll wait across the street."


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: It's certainly possible to stash everyone's weaponry (carefully sheathed of course) in Dj'hân's cap. Probably most of everyone's armour too if desired.

The urchin grins impishly at the prospect of skulking around a rich manorhouse. _"Will do!"_ With that simple assurance the urchin rises quickly out of Edmond's backpack atop a sudden gust of wind that ruffles the holy knight's hair and loose clothing.

Together the tiny companions drift swiftly along the ground to disappear into the hedge's dense foliage. From that vantage point they study the interior yard's layout; deciding on the most discreet and efficient route from which to approach and spy through the various buildings' windows. When the coast seems clear they set out on a stealthy circuit around the manorial grounds.


----------



## Dr Simon

The first thing that Dj'hân and Majenko discover is that the box hedge hides a fence of spiked metal railings - not a problem for them but these would prove difficult for larger folk trying to get through/over. 

Inside is a fairly well-managed garden, with a single story outbuilding in one corner, and a gazebo in the other. There is no-one about, and Dj'hân notes that many of the flowering plants are in want of dead-heading, suggesting that the garden has been neglected for a few days.

The manor house itself is a two-storey affair with a couple of balconies on the upper floor and some impressive bay windows. For some reason all the curtains are drawn, but Dj'hân is able to see through a gap in one of the downstairs rooms. There are eight people seated around a dining table, dressed as if for a masked ball. Four of them don't move at all, the other four seem to mechanically spooning food up from a plate, most of which dribbles out of their mouths again. There is an unhealthy pallor to their skin.


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Ack! A Gazebo! I nail it with my crossbow. 

Dj'hân glides back a few moments later to alight on Edmond's shoulder. _"There's a main house, two stories and an outbuilding; maybe a servants' house or carriage house. Both are shut tight with the curtains drawn. The yard is nice but looks like it hasn't been tended since the ball. I peeked in through the dinning room window and it don't look good; there's a handful of guests still there in their costumes but it looks like the reaper got em in the middle of the meal. Though some of em are still moving, I think they're the dancing dead now..."_


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> OOC: Ack! A Gazebo! I nail it with my crossbow.




Part of me wonders if the garden features a gazebo for that very reason...


----------



## Neurotic

Dr Simon said:


> Part of me wonders if the garden features a gazebo for that very reason...




Poor guy!  Everybody shoots gazebo's now. He's famous.

"Good. Can you let us in? Everyone, prepare for undead (again)."

OOC: Sorry, still no update, I'm working on it.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Part of me wonders if the garden features a gazebo for that very reason...



OOC: Them gazebos are über-bad mofos I hear.

How's about it Doc? Can Dj'hân open the main gate from the inside? Likewise, is their a door, window, chimney or coal chute through which Dj'hân could enter the house so as to go and open the front door?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: First observations, Paizo really haven't designed a very realistic house. Second observations, actually, there are fireplaces, but probably not nearly as many as there should be.

There are two chimney stacks. Dj'hân reckons one of them will lead to the dining room of the dead, the other on the other side of the house. No fires are lit.  No windows open.


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=OOC]Our tabletop group was playing through Runelords 3 the other day when while scouting, on a hunch, I checked behind a waterfall and so found a series of secret tunnels leading into the enemy's stronghold. The same thing happened in Runelords 2 when I discovered a underground chamber at the bottom of a well. When asked how I knew they were there I pointed out a D&D fallacy; things like waterfalls, toilets and wells, though they should be commonplace sights in most any fantasy RPG environment, rarely if ever show up on maps unless they're concealing something. [/sblock]

OOC: After opening the front gate and checking to make sure the manor door's not unlocked, Dj'hân will slip down the dining hall chimney with Majenko in his hat. The dinners don't seem particularly attentive and so shouldn't be too hard to sneak past I imagine/hope.


----------



## Dr Simon

The front door is locked from the outside, so it looks like Dj'hân's inside job is called for. He drops down the chimney into the ghoulish dining room, tinged with a hint of decay. The animated diners don't seem to notice the tiny figure, transfixed as they are by going through the motions of "eating" their congealed dinner.

There are four exits from this room - a set of double doors leading into the heart of the house, two smaller doors leading off on either side, and an archway through into what seems to be a servery of some kind.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân, with Majenko in tow, will approach, listen at and then try and quietly slip through the double doors; surmising that they lead to the manor's entrance hall.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom waits with the others worried about what trouble all of them might get into this time. He has his bow in hand an arrow nocked.

[sblock=OOC] So that's a no to shopping first correct? [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48 
AC: 19
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +7
BAB: +3
CMB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(3d6) 5/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- light, detect magic, resistance, stabilize
1- magic weapon, entropic shield, sanctuary, shield of faith, d- bless
2- hold person, calm emotions, spiritual weapon, d- shield other
3- water walk, water breathing, d- prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Dj'hân and Majenko sneak past the "dining" zombies, through the double doors into the main hall of the manor. Here, six masked figures are engaged in a shambling dance to silent music, across a dance floor covered in dried blood. There are several doors and passages off from this lushly decorated room.

Dj'hân and Majenko are able to sneak past under a staircase that leads up to a balcony on the upper floor, around to where the front door is. As they are unbolting the door from the inside, the shuffling footsteps of the dancers changes. They have turned in Dj'hân's direction and begin to stumble towards him.


----------



## Ambrus

The double doors to the manor suddenly explode open; propelled by a violent gust of wind which ruffles the hair and loose clothing of those waiting outside. Carried out upon the wind, the panicked urchin tumbles end over end through the air before crashing into Edmond's chest. _"T-t-tha dancin dead! They're coming!"_ Through the open doorway, six masked party-goers dressed in finery shamble across a blood-stained dance floor towards the group.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Have a map.

Initiative order:

Manachan
Brindom
Dj'hân
Edmond
Majenko
Zombies


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan pauses for a moment as the lad comes barreling out the door. Quickly recovering his poise, he raises his hand in benediction and calls on Irori to lend his friends guidance and courage.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Bless_ (+1 Attack, +1 Saves vs. Fear).[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Manachan Aingeali


		Code:
	

   HP: 37/37     AC: 21¹  AC(T): 17  AC(FF): 18¹  Init: +06
  CMB:+03²      CMD: 17²

¹ Includes +4 for Mage Armor
² +5/19 for Grapples


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +1   +1¹    Resist (05) Electricity
Ref:             07     4     +2   +1¹    Resist (10) Acid, Cold
Will:            10     6     +3   +1¹

¹ Resistance Cantrip
      

Weapon                  Attack    Damage¹     Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3/+3     1d06+2         20/x2     
Nunchaku (MW)           +4/+4     1d06+2         20/x2     +3 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +4        1d10+2      19-20/x2     
Heavenly Fire           +4        1d04+2         20/x2     Ranged Touch

¹ Includes Arcane Strike Bonus


Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d4+2 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (7/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each Recipient)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (5/7 per Day)
    * Daze                      * Bless
    * Prestidigitation          * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic                * Mage Armor
    * Resistance                * Magic Missile
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Knowing that he needs to get closer Brindom cautiously steps forward into the abode. He brings forth his holy symbol and unleashes a wave of positive energy upon most of the dancing dead.

[sblock=Actions] 5'step into house and channel energy (damage undead) 3d6[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48 
AC: 19
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +7
BAB: +3
CMB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +9, 1d8 (arrows 20/20) - bless added
short sword +4, 1d6 - bless added

*Abilities:*
channel energy(3d6) 4/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- light, detect magic, resistance, stabilize
1- magic weapon, entropic shield, sanctuary, shield of faith, d- bless
2- hold person, calm emotions, spiritual weapon, d- shield other
3- water walk, water breathing, d- prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Brindom calls upon the power of Erastil to blast the undead, and their decaying flesh is stripped away by the surge of energy. All of them continue to stagger forwards, however, although most seem to be in a bad state.

[sblock=OOC]
Brindom channel energy 3d6=11, Will save DC 14

Zombies #1 and #6 make their save, the others fail, but none are down.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Gritting his teeth the urchin wipes a tear from his face with a sleeve, half-turns in Edmond's arms and holds out a hand towards the shambling horde of undead. In response the air around the party grows cold as motes of frost begin to swirl around them.

OOC: Readying an action to unleash a blast of frigid air upon the zombies once they shuffle into range. Aiming to strike at least four of their number, possibly more if feasible (15-ft cone or 30-ft line of cold; 3d6 damage; Ref DC 17 half)


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond puts diminutive friend behind him and advances toward the undead menace with hate filled eyes.

Deathwail makes deadly arc toward the right zombie.

Move to within 10' of the zombie. Attack (forgot +1 from bless)
Melee attack vs zombie 2 (1d20+10=17, 2d4 +6=10)


----------



## Dr Simon

The zombie collapses under the force of Edmond's attack, but the others continue to shuffle forwards.

[sblock=OOC]
Majenko to act next, then I'll adjudicate Dj'hân's attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: But Dj'hân's action is ahead of both Edmond and Majenko...


----------



## Dr Simon

Several of the zombies become coated with frost from Dj'hân's blast of frigid air. Theyir movements seize and they topple forwards. Several fragments of frozen flesh shatter on the tiled floor.

[sblock=OOC]
I took "Readying an action to unleash a blast of frigid air upon the zombies once they shuffle into range" to mean that Dj'hân was readying an action to trigger when the zombies moved on their turn, which they hadn't yet done. If you want to act before Edmond, however, I reckoned that 2,3, and 4 were within line of effect for the, er, line effect.

3d6 damage = 12 vs. zombies #2, #3 and #4, none of whom make their saves.

Only zombies #5 and #6 are left.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Quite right; I had been readying. My mistake; sorry. The weekend has dulled my brain it seems.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> OOC: Quite right; I had been readying. My mistake; sorry. The weekend has dulled my brain it seems.




OOC: Must have been a good one, then!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*OOC:*


. . . and Mowgli wakes up!







Manachan extends his hand, palm out toward the zombies. Three bolts of golden force blast from his outstretched palm, slamming unerringly into the shuffling corpse.

[sblock=Actions]3 Magic Missiles at Zombie #5[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom readies his bow as he sees the magical bolts slam into the walking corpse. He doesn't wish to waste his holy energies granted him by Erastil on just one creature. Confident Edmond can finish this he steps up for a better view and readies his shot for anything that might try and jump out and surprise the group.

[sblock=Action] Ready action to shoot anything that tries to enter the room. 5' step east to get a better view though corner still impedes darn it.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The zombies shamble forwards, arms outstretched. One moves within range of Deathwail and promptly loses its head. The other collapses under the onslaught of Manachan's spell.

As suddenly as it began, the zombie attack is over.

[sblock=OOC]
*Zombies* #5 and #6 move forwards. One provokes AoO from Edmond
 - *Edmond* AoO 13+10 = 23 , hits 2d4+6 damage = 9, #5 down.

*Manachan* 3 magic missiles for 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=5, 9 damage on #6, down.

No more zombies left (in this room, at least...)
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân points at the double doors along the right-hand wall. _"There are more of them in there."_


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom with his arrow still nocked covers the door in question. "If you want, I'll open it so you and Manachan can keep your hands free," he says to Edmond.

[sblock=OOC] Opening door = move action so he could still channel energy right after if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond starts forcefuly toward the door"Bah! I'll leave no undead behind, let's get this done!" then stops and in his more usual calm voice "We need to find what happened here. Whole household doesn't just turn into zombies like that. Foul magic is at work here."

He readies Deathwail to strike if something comes on Brindom and motions young priest onward.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Chrise is a spambot and has been reported.


----------



## HolyMan

Taking a deep breath the young cleric puts a hand to the doorknob, "Alright here we go." he says before opening the door wide.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân, floating at head height amongst his companions, readies a gust of wind.


----------



## Dr Simon

The doors open easily, revealing the scene that Dj'hân has already seen, but is new to the others. Eight corpses are arranged around a dining table, with flies buzzing between the cold congealing food and the blank eyes of the diners.

Four of them push their chairs back and stand as the doors open, but this action may be a fatal hesitation.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order:

Zombies - move action to stand.
Manachan
Dj'hân
Edmond
Brindom
Majenko
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan shrugs and fires off another volley of Magic Missiles.

OOC: As it's very unlikely to have been 5 minutes since he cast it, I'm thinking Manachan's _Bless_ should still be in effect?

[sblock=Actions]Three missiles, damage 1d4+1. As soon as the first zombie falls (if it does), switch fire to a second.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's missiles slam into the nearest zombie, one, two, three. Each bolt rocks the undead but it doesn't go down.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan 3 magic missiles at zombie #3 (the closest). Rubbish damage, I'm afraid - 4, 2 and 2 points.

*Next:*
Dj'hân
Edmond
Brindom
Majenko

The _bless_ is still in effect, I would say. Probably about 1 minute has gone by in total.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Gritting his teeth the hovering urchin holds out a hand towards the nearest undead diners. In response the air around the party grows cold as motes of frost begin to swirl all around before coalescing into a blast of arctic wind that slams into the nearest shambling cadavers.

OOC: Aiming to strike #3 & #4 (30-ft line of cold; 3d6 damage; Ref DC 17 half)


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond remains calm even at the sight of hated foes. He points at the lined undead and ray of briliant light shoots forth following Dj'ahn's wind.

He then steps forward preparing to cut down approaching undead.

OOC: Disrupt Undead at #3 if still standing, #4 if not (1d6 damage, no ST).
Move in front of Brindom (step 5' down and right)

Then whatever is allowed from the following: ready action to strike the one coming closer, use opportunity for every one stepping closer, total defense, aid another for Brindom AC


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom steps over to get a clear view of the room. From the doorway he raises his holy symbol while his other holds his bow tightly.

"Erastil please send those that should be dead back to the rest they deserve." he intones respectfully.

A circle of bluish white light erupts outward from the silvery metal. It burst through the room touching and harming the undead diners.

[sblock=Actions] 5'step to the west (assuming top of map is north of course) and channel energy (damage undead) 3d6[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48 
AC: 19
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +7
BAB: +3
CMB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +9, 1d8 (arrows 20/20) - bless added
short sword +4, 1d6 - bless added

*Abilities:*
channel energy(3d6) 3/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- light, detect magic, resistance, stabilize
1- magic weapon, entropic shield, sanctuary, shield of faith, d- bless
2- hold person, calm emotions, spiritual weapon, d- shield other
3- water walk, water breathing, d- prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The zombies, and the dining table, get a coating of hoar-frost courtesy of Dj'hân. The nearest one gives out a groan and drops to its knees where it remains, inert. The second keeps coming, but Edmond's magic rips a hole in its chest and it, too, topples over, face down in the dried-up hors d'oeuvres.

Brindom calls downt he power of his god, and the remaining two zombies falter in their approach, then press forwards towards Edmond, the only person in the room. They are confined by the table and the walls. Edmond pushes one back with Deathwail, the second one grasping towards him past its companion.

Suddenly there is a sound like the shrieking of dismayed spirits, and a crossbow bolt slams into Manachan's shoulder. The screaming sound of the bolt gives him a frisson of fear, but he fights it down with iron discipline. Up on the balcony above the main hall, a woman dressed in a harlequin jester's outfit gives a wave and an insane giggle before backing away out of sight.

[sblock=OOC]
*Dj'hân* - line of cold, 3d6 damage = 9. Zombies fail saves, #3 destroyed.

*Edmond* - disrupt undead on #4 touch attack 19+7=26, hit for 1d6=3 damage. #4 destroyed.

*Brindom* - channel energy 3d6=8, zombies make Will save.

*Zombies* - move forwards, only #1 can attack. Edmond AoO 2+9=11, miss. Zombie #1 attack on Edmond, miss.

*Jester Woman* (Harley Quin?) attacks Manachan with crossbow, hit  for a total of 17 damage. Manachan Will save vs. screaming bolt 19+9=28, save.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Bump, in case this update was missed. 

To remind you of initiative order:

Manachan
Dj'hân
Edmond
Brindom
Majenko


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Manachan (Monk 2/Sorcerer 3; AC: 21/17/18; HP: 23/40)*

OOC: Sorry guys!

Manachan winces as the bolt slams home into his shoulder, then shouts, "Ware the balcony!" He scans the field of battle and notes that the others seem to have the remaining zombies well in hand. Turning his attention to the balcony, he prepares a nasty little surprise for the odd looking woman's reappearance.

[sblock=Actions]Ready Heavenly Fire (+5/1d4+2) for use when Jester reappears.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

How far/high is the balcony? Edmond might have a surprise or two for her too...


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> How far/high is the balcony? Edmond might have a surprise or two for her too...




OOC: About 10 ft. up, certainly no more, and it runs around the outer edge of the main hall on the map.


----------



## Dr Simon

Bump


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Sorry for not responding sooner. I stopped receiving post updates by email from enworld for some reason so I wasn't aware that the game had continued to progress. If I may, it'd be helpful to know from which side of the wraparound balcony the Jester attacked. I believe most of the party is underneath the south-side overhang, so I imagine she's not directly above us. Since she seems to have broken line of sight with the party, might Dj'hân and Majenko be able to split up, discreetly fly up to the balcony to either side of her position and try sneaking up on her?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Map updated. Note that I chose a "J" for MaJenko's marker to avoid confusion with Manachan, forgetting that I was also using a "J" for the Harley Quinn woman. However, Majenko's is in the red/white text for the PCs whereas hers is the lime green/black of NPCs, so it should be obvious on the map. Her position is conjectural on her having stepped back (left) one sqaure from where she fired.

So far, this round only Manachan has declared.

Manachan - ready Heavenly Fire.

Initiative order otherwise:
Dj'hân
Edmond
Brindom
Zombies
Jester Woman


----------



## Ambrus

The air around the group suddenly goes still as Dj'hân's is momentarily bewildered by the unexpected strike from above. Spinning swiftly in place, the urchin's normally cherubic features contort into a visage of childish rage when he spots the jester on the balcony. Suddenly, the air around the group surges violently as Dj'hân begins to rise. A stray thought crosses the child's furious mind. _Drive her towards the right._ Arcing up over the staircase, Dj'hân briefly catches a fleeting glimpse of a draconic shape arcing up to the left before loosing sight of it somewhere amidst the balcony's ornate guardrail. The swirling air around Dj'hân heats up as he rises up towards the ceiling. Reaching out as if the gather up the wind around him, the angry urchin is ready to unleash a searing sirocco towards the jester.

OOC: Dj'hân arcs up diagonally towards the ceiling to the square 3 spaces left and 1 down as a move action and then unleash a line of fire at the Jester as a standard action (3d6 damage; Ref DC 17 half). On his turn (whenever that is) Majenko will moving stealthily up to the square 2 spaces to the left. He'll attempt to hide amidst the guardrail's posts and mouldings and ready an action to surprise/sting any enemies who close within 5-ft of his position.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond tries to finish off zombies, stepping back and hewing with _Deathwail_.

OOC: normal attack vs nearest zombie. Ideal if he could drop it so it slows down the other one


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom draws an arrow and steps back watching the balcony. If this mad crossbow-woman tries to attack again he stands ready.

OCC: Actions I think are explained, LOL but just in case. Ready action to attack woman should she show her masked face.


----------



## Dr Simon

Dj'hân fires a blast of scorching air at the jester, blackening the Carowyn's fine woodwork and hangings. The jester woman backflips neatly out of the way and emerges unscathed.

"Oh, how _adorable_ you are," she giggles, swigs from a potion bottle and vanishes from sight (although not to Majenko's keen draconic senses).

Meanwhile, down on the ground floor, Edmond cuts down another of the zombies in the dining room, leaving just one that clambers over the body of its fallen comrade to get to Edmond. In doing so it comes within reach of Deathwail and Edmond neatly lops off its head.

But as the last dining zombie falls, there is a moaning from behind Manachan. From the doorways across the main hall, three more zombies come staggering, dressed as a lion, lioness and a peacock. These three are faster. They lurch across the hall and rain down blows on the nearest living thing - Manachan. Even his evasive skills aren't enough to save him from a battering.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* - ready Heavenly Fire

*Dj'hân* - line of fire damage 3d6=10, Jester Woman saves (and evades...)

*Edmond* - glaive attack on #1, 12+9=21, hits for 2d4+6=12 damage. #1 destroyed.

*Brindom* - ready bow.

*Jester Woman* - drink potion, becomes invisible. Marker on map is her last known position.

*Majenko* - Stealth check 16+19=35

*Zombie #2* moves to attack Edmond, provokes AoO. Edmond AoO 20+9=29, critical check 10+9=19, critical for 6d4+18=33 damage. #2 is destroyed.

Three new zombies (3,4,5) emerge from northern room

*Zombie #3* attack Manachan, hit for 6 damage.

*Zombie #4* attack Manachan, miss.

*Zombie #5* attack Manachan, hit for 8 damage.

Note that Manachan and Brindom were readying to attack the jester, but they can get off an attack against the new zombies instead if you prefer, which might negate some of the above.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân spins around in place when the oddly dressed zombies emerge. For a moment the urchin seems torn between pressing his attack against the jester and aiding his companions below. Finally the child squares his shoulders and sinks slowly towards the floor as the warm air swirls around him violently. Motioning towards the trio, Dj'hân unleashes a whirling gale upon the three dancing dead.

OOC: 5-ft step down, 15-ft cone of fire; 3d6%2 damage; Ref DC 17 half; entangling exhalation feat. Majenko continues to ready while relaying telepathically to Dj'hân the invisible Jester's position.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Surprised at the unexpected entrance of the new zombies, Manachan nevertheless reacts quickly; he spins and fires off a bolt of his Heavenly Fire at the nearest attacking creature.

[sblock=Actions]Heavenly Fire (+5 Attack, 1d4+2 Damage)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"Edmond! Can you get to the stairs. That lady knows something I'm sure of it. We can't let her get away!" Brindom says drawing out his holy symbol. "Wait a second, I'll clear the path! Erastil send the dead back to the grey realms of the Void and let them rest finally in peace!"

[sblock=OOC] Hoping Edmond will delay, and that a channel energy along with Dj'hân's ability clears soemm of the dead away, so he can run up the steps.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond moves back, hearing his friends in trouble, but pauses and waits to see the effect of the turning.


----------



## Ambrus

The hovering urchin smiles impishly and waves a dismissive hand in the direction of the second floor balcony. _"Oh don't worry about her. She's not going to get away._


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan spins and burns the nearest zombie, the lioness, with heavenly fire. Dj'hân burns and blisters the creatures, with Manachan simply feeling a warm breeeze, but still they keep shuffling towards the aasimar. When Brindom, glowing with an inner light, pours forth the energies of Erastil the zombies waver. The lioness gives out a last groan and collapses like a puppet with the strings cut, but the two in the lion and peacock costumes stay up and continue to pummel Manachan with their fists. He bats one aside but leaves an opening for the other, taking another hard slam to the face.

From up on the balcony you hear the voice of the jester.

"Upsadaisy, boys and girls, come and dance with us." Majenko sees three of the corpses lining the gallery rise to their feet and begin to stagger towards the stairwell.

On the ground floor, there is the sound of shuffling feet. A zombie dressed as a blue angel is staggering into the main hall from the far end. The door at the other end of the dining room opens and two zombies dressed as kitchen staff lurch towards Edmond, carrying large knives.

[sblock=Majenko]
The jester moves around the balcony to the south, loading her crossbow and taking up position watching the stairs. The square up and left of #6.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* - Heavenly Fire at #4, 15+5=20, hit for 1+2 = 5 damage.

*Dj'hân* - Cone of fire 3d6=13 -> 6. Zombies #4,#5,#6 fail Reflex save.

*Brindom* - Channel energy 3d6=9. Zombie #4 fails Will save.

*Zombies* #3,#5 attack Manachan. #3 hits for 8 damage. #5 misses.

*Zombies* #6,#7,#8 awaken on upper floor.
*Zombies* #1,#2,#4 arrive on ground floor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"What is this? Whole house just died and got up again!? I won't suffer your existence, abominations! And you, woman, you are dead."

Power attack vs zombie 2 (+5 vs AC; 2d4+13) and retreat 5' so that zombie must provoke before coming closer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan repositions to keep the creatures from flanking him - _They seem brainless but they might be smart enough for that_ - and unleashes a rapid series of strikes against one of them.

[sblock=Actions]Move: 5' Step to the West
Standard: Flurry of Blows (+4/+4 Attack, 1d6+1 Damage)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan pummels the lion-costumed zombie to a pulp, while Edmond's mighty strike with Deathwail cleaves one of the kitchen servants in two. 

But the undead keep a-shamblin' on.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* - Flurry vs. #3 14+4=8, hit for 1d6+1=4. This is enough to destroy it, so second flurry not adjudicated.

*Edmond* - Glaive attack on #2, 10+5=15, hit for 2d4+13 = 21 damage. Destroyed.

By my calculations, Manachan is down to 1 hp!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=OOC]By my calculations, Manachan is down to 1 hp![/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Yikes! Right you are - I failed to record the damage from the round where the two zombies hit him, and had him at 15.

Nothing for it now; if he lives through the zombies next actions I'll take steps.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: There are corpses lining the upper gallery? Anything else within line of sight we should know about? It might also be helpful to point out that zombies 3 and 5 are currently burning and so shouldn''t be of too much concern.

A stray thought crosses Dj'hân's mind. _She's moved to stand behind the center of the south-most handrail._ The urchin nods and content with his handiwork, reaches into his liripoop to withdraw a sizable pouch as he rises up upon a column of air. The air, responding to its master's silent command, swirls around Dj'hân as he empties out about half of its contents into the gusting cyclone before directing the cloud of white flour he's produced to blow through the indicated space.

The wily pseudodragon takes advantage of the distraction provided by Dh'jân to slither discreetly along the decorative molding lining the upper floor balcony to draw closer to the (now hopefully visible) jester woman. Once in position, Majenko uncurls his long sinuous tail and lashes out at the woman with blinding speed.

OOC: Dj'hân takes a 5-ft step up, retrieves the sac of flour from his liripoop as a move action and spreads some of its contents into the adjacent 5-ft square indicated to him by Majenko as a standard action. Majenko uses the cover provided by the handrail posts to move stealthily 10-ft south as a move action to attack the woman from surprise as a standard action.


----------



## HolyMan

"Manachan!" Brindom yells looking up as the warrior finishes the zombie before him. The zombie falls and Brindom let's out a sigh of relief.

 "Your... your bleeding. Doesn't that hurt." the young priest asks pointing to Manachan's face. 

Before the young aasimar can answer Brindom reaches up to lay a healing hand on the monk's shoulder. Divine energy channels through Brindom healing Manachan and fixing his broken lip and nose.

[sblock=Actions] Swap _water walk_ for_ cure moderate_ 3d8+5, question: is everyone remembering that they are blessed??[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48 
AC: 19
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +7
BAB: +3
CMB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +9, 1d8 (arrows 20/20) - bless added
short sword +4, 1d6 - bless added

*Abilities:*
channel energy(3d6) 2/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- light, detect magic, resistance, stabilize
1- magic weapon, entropic shield, sanctuary, shield of faith, d- bless
2- hold person, calm emotions, spiritual weapon, d- shield other
3- water walk, water breathing, d- prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The outline of the jester woman becomes visible under the flour. 

"That's not fair," she pouts, and flips backwards across the landing. As she comes to her feet she raises her crossbow and fires at Dj'hân, her flour-delineated outline becomes solid once more. "You little rascal, you," she giggles, as the screaming crossbow bolt slams into the urchin. Dj'hân fights off the feeling of fear that the noise of the bolt brings out in him.

The zombies continue to shuffle onwards. On the ground floor, the blue angel zombie puts on a sudden spurt and rushes at Brindom, who fends off its attacks with his shield. The second kitchen zombie lurches towards Edmond who uses Deathwail to ward it off, slicing off one arm. Despite this, the creature keeps approaching. As the kitchen servants aren't wearing costume masks you can see the red facial blotches of Blood Veil quit evident on these walking corpses. The peacock zombie, still wreathed in Dj'hân's burning stormwind, shudders and collapses.

On the balcony, one of the zombies staggers over to where Dj'hân hovers, one moves towards the stairs and the third stays by the side of the jester woman. Dj'hân and Majenko can see that the eastern bay windows are fset out as a minstrel's gallery, with three musicians lying slumped in the chairs (although none of them is a young Varisian ocarina player that you came to find). They are also able to see that the jester woman is an elf.

[sblock=OOC]
Oops, forgot to describe the upstairs . I've not moved Majenko as the jester moved first - he can approach from the other side of you prefer.

*Dj'hân* - flour maneuvre works, no need to roll. Ongoing 1d6 fire damage = 4 to #5, destroyed.

*Brindom* - CMW on Manachan 3d8+5 = 21.

*Jester* - Tumbles 15 ft east, fires crossbow at Dj'hân, critical hit for 9 damage (what a waste). Dj'hân Will save 17+4=21, success.

*Zombies* #4 charges Brindom, miss.
The others move. #1 provokes AoO from Edmond, 5+9=14, hit for 2d6+4=10 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: If Majenko believes he can maintain concealment from the handrails while moving to the opposite corner of the balcony to attack the jester by surprise, then he'll do that.

Dj'hân merely winces at the shallow wounds of the bolt before knocking it free. He bows mockingly and laughs at the flour-covered jester. _"Is too fair! Not fair is having too many on your side."_ The urchin drifts lazily away from the nearing zombie while withdrawing another pouch from his liripoop. Then, gathering the hot dry air around him, Dj'hân spins in place to gather up the wind into a narrow cyclone before unleashing it as another desiccating sirocco that envelopes the dancing dead atop the stairs and the one alongside the jester. 

OOC: 5-ft step diagonally up and to the right, move action to withdraw another item from his stocking cap; standard action to unleash a 30-ft line of fire upon #7 & #8 3d6%2 damage; Ref DC 17 half, entangling exhalation feat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan sees that the undead downstairs are all but done for, and moves quickly up to help with the upstairs foes.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to the landing adjacent to Jester
Standard: Attack (+5, 1d6+1, 20/x2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

While Manachan goes to stop The Jestress, Brindom takes aim on one of the few remaining zombies.

[sblock=Actions] Shoot at Zombie in the corner.( +9 to hit for 1d8 dmg) - hoping for a x3 crit. Roll High DR. Si [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48 
AC: 19
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +7
BAB: +3
CMB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +9, 1d8 (arrows 20/20) - bless added
short sword +4, 1d6 - bless added

*Abilities:*
channel energy(3d6) 2/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- light, detect magic, resistance, stabilize
1- magic weapon, entropic shield, sanctuary, shield of faith, d- bless
2- hold person, calm emotions, spiritual weapon, d- shield other
3- water walk, water breathing, d- prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan moves up the stairs but finds his way blocked by a zombie. He punches it hard, to little effect, and ducks under its clumsy counterswing. Hovering over the grand hall, Dj'hân unleashes burning air, catching the zombie before Manachan and another behind it. Although neither is finished off, both are wreathed in flames.

The jester skips around the balcony. Majenko catches her ankle with his sting as she passes and she gives a squeak of surprise.

"Ooh! A tiny dragon! You'll make a cute zombie," she giggles. "But first..." She raises her hand and fires a ray of dark green energy at Manachan, who feels his strength leave him. "We have guests, your ladyship," she calls over her shoulder. The doors to the north of the balcony open and yet tow more zombies stagger out onto the landing, one in a pearl-studded gown with the elaborate powdered wig of a Quadirian princess, the other dressed as a maid. Both bear the marks of blod veil.

Meanwhile, on the ground floor Edmond finishes off the kitchen zombie. Brindom steps back from the zombie beside him and looses an arrow, but misses. The zombie shambles after him, striking him with its fists.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* - attack zombie #7 15+5=20, hit for 1d6+1=2 damage.

*Edmond* - glaive attack on #1, 4+9=13, hits for 2d4+6=11 damage. Destroyed.

*Dj'hân*  - fire 3d6=11 -> 5 damage vs. #7 and #8, both fail save.

*Brindom* - 5 ft. step, bow attack on #4, 1+9=10, miss (sorry HM!)

*Jester* - move, _ray of enfeeblement_ on Manachan, hits. Manachan Fort save 20+5=25, save, lose 2 Str.

*Majenko* - tail attack on jester, 15+6=21, hits for 1d3-1=1 damage. Jester makes save.

*Zombie* #7 attack Manachan, miss.
*Zombie* #4 attack Brindom, hit for 6 damage.
Other zombies move only.

I forgot to move #4 on the last map, it was in fact adjacent to Brindom.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

A stray thought crosses the jester's mind as the pseudodragon hisses while deftly scurrying along the guardrail towards her. _I already *am* cute, but *your* prattle grows tiresome._ Initially snapping his tiny jaws menacingly as a feint, Majenko tries to discreetly hook the elven woman's bare flesh with his barbed tail.

OOC: 5-ft step towards the jester, standard action to attack with his tail (sting +6; 1d3–2 plus poison) As a reminder: "each dose of poison increases the DC to resist the poison by +2. This increase is cumulative."

Dj'hân gets a maniacal gleam in his eyes and begins to laugh as he spins in place; the hot dry air gusting around the room along with him before slamming into the two newly revealed zombies. _"I can keep this up all day lady. But how many dancin dead and bolts you got left there, eh?_

OOC: standard action to unleash a 15-ft cone of fire upon #3 & #5, 3d6%2 damage; Ref DC 17 half, entangling exhalation feat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan staggers as a portion of his strength leaves his body, then rallies to dodge the attacks of the newly arrived zombie. He counter-attacks as well as his weakened condition will allow.

[sblock=Actions]Flurry of Blows vs. Zombie 7 (+3/+3; 1d6 Damage)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's fists pound the burning zombie, as it's dead flesh burns, but he lacks the strength to do it serious damage. Meanwhile, Dj'hân directs his sirocco winds onto the latest zombie arrivals, and they too stagger under the onslaught.

[sblock=OOC]
Waiting until Brindom and Edmon act (up next) before adjudicating on Majenko's action.

*Manachan* - flurry of blows 5+3=8, miss, 15+3=18, hit. 1d6 damage = 5.

*Dj'hân* - 3d6 fire damage = 11 -> 5 on zombies #3 and #4. Both fail Reflex saves.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

OCC: Going to delay and see if Edmond can take out this zombie than head up the steps.


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond steps back from the dining room and neatly beheads the zombie threatening Brindom with one sweep of his glaive.

[sblock=OOC]
No reponse from Neurotic, so:

*Edmond* - glaive attack vs. #4, 9+9=18, hit for 2d4+6=12 damage.

Note that Brindom can start to go up the stairs, but the way is currently blocked by Manachan and zombies.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom nods to Edmond and quickly runs to help the others upstairs. He gets to the back of Manachan and stops. "Darn I need to get a little higher," he says in frustration. 

"Push through if you can Manachan!" he instructs the sorcerer-monk.

[sblock=OOC] Figured the top would be blocked hope Manachan can take out that zombie or hit and roll through. If Brindom is still on the steps his next turn he'll spiritual weapon to get some help in.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Just a quick note: I hurt my back and I'm mostly prone (as status says)...will be terse until therapy ends

EDIT: Thanks! I'm trying. More fitness then ever in the last few years


----------



## Dr Simon

"At least one more," the jester reponds to Dj'hân as she steps back, rams another bolt home and fires point blank at Majenko. The shrieking bolt clips the little dragon and bowls him over. This elicits giggles from the jester.

Majenko presses after her, swinging his tail but she skips out of reach. 

On the stairs the zombies press forwards, jostling the one nearest to Manachan and causing it to miss wildly.

[sblock=OOC]

*Jester* - crossbow attack on Majenko, hits for 9 damage. Majenko Will save 14+4=18 resists effects of bolt. (move to load, plus 5 ft. step)

*Majenko* - tail attack 6+6=12, miss.

*Zombie* #7 attack Manachan, miss.

Next round:
Manachan
Dj'hân
Edmond
Brindom
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Manachan, get up or get down, you're blocking. Brindom, if you cannot turn them get back I can strike over Manachan!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Judging by their urgings that Brimdom and Edmond have dealt with the zombies downstairs, Manachan moves quickly back down the stairwell. The zombie facing him strikes at the monk's retreating form as he slips deftly between his friends, leaving the warriors to push their way up and clear the stairwell.

Once safely behind his friends, he sends a bolt of heavenly fire up the stairs at the front-line zombie.

[sblock=Actions]_Was holding the line until y'all finished the downstairs critters._

Move: Down the stairs, drawing AoO.
Standard: Heavenly Fire (Ranged Touch, +5/1d4+2/20/x2) vs. Zombie 7.

OOC All: Don't forget your +1 Attack for the Bless Spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Knocked off the guardrail to the floor, the grazed pseudodragon hisses in either pain or anger while scrambling to his feet. Springing back up onto the guardrail, Majenko beats his wings to continue his upward arc towards the ceiling before whipping his barbed tail threateningly.

OOC: 5-ft step straight up, standard action to attack with his tail (sting +7; 1d3–2 plus poison) As a reminder: "each dose of poison increases the DC to resist the poison by +2. This increase is cumulative."

Dj'hân drifts towards the balcony as, teeth bared and hands outstretched, he continues to funnel the scorching wind onto the already charred zombies and the jester herself._"I guess that's it for you then..._

OOC: 5-ft. step diagonally up and to the left; standard action to unleash a 15-ft cone of fire upon #3, #5 & the jester, 3d6 damage; Ref DC 17 half


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom quickly takes Manachan's spot and draws forth Erastil's divine energy to attack the zombies upstairs.

The energy blasts forth from his raised holy symbol.

[sblock=OOC] 5'step forward and channel energy. Guessing Edmond will step up behind and get to attack from a distance. I will go Total D. next couple rounds and let Edmond finish these three zombies.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond indeed steps behind Brindom and cuts at the foremost zombie.

"Manachan, think you can jump to my shoulders and over the rail above?"

OOC: Manachan is a monk, he probably could use Edmond (requiring aid another or maybe STR check?) as a springboard? Until zombies fall I doubt Edmond will use his move action for anything else.


----------



## Dr Simon

With heavenly fire, the power of Erastil and with the heat of the firestorm, the last of the zombies are blasted away.

The jester does a neat flip over the balustrade and lands nimbly in the ballroom below.

"Bye boys, thanks for the dance," she calls as she blows a kiss, spins neatly and runs for one of the exits from the ballroom.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan - heavenly fire 9+9=14 touch, hits #7 for 1d4+2=5 damage. #7 destroyed.

Dj'hân - cone of fire 3d6=12. Zombies #3 and #5 fail save and are destoyed. Jester makes her save, no damage.

Brindom - channel energy 3d6=15. #8 fails save, destroyed.

Jester - Jumps over balcony. Tumble check to avoid AoO from Majenko, succeeds. Tumble check to safe fall, succeeds. It's not obvious if she can do both of these, possibly with one check, so I rolled twice to be sure. She has moved to the door labelled with a "1", the SE of the main room.

Majenko and Edmond can change stated actions based on events.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Majenko will pursue the jester and attack as planned, though while charging and from above for a total bonus of +9 to hit.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Edmond has reach, can he take OA? If not, he charges after her. Also, he will channel Dimension Hop to return her 10' in the air and above dropping her between Edmond and Brindom


----------



## Dr Simon

The elf gives a squeak of surprise as Edmond's spell drops her in the middle of the ballroom. Her landing is not as deft as before, but she still has the presence of mind to duck as Majenko shoots past like a little reptilian arrow.

[sblock=OOC]
*Edmond* - cast _dimension hop_ (she fails her save), move back to ground level.

*Majenko* - sting charge 10+9=19, miss.

Next up:
Manachan
Dj'hân
Brindom
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: Poor Majenko; he hasn't gotten any breaks this combat. 

Dj'hân draws a tightly wound bundle out from his liripoop while he drifting along sideways. Once above of the jester the hovering urchin unceremoniously drops his burden down atop her.

OOC: Tanglefoot bag; ranged touch attack +8 total.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan turns to face the Jester as she plummets to the floor, and fires off three bolts of arcane energy.

[sblock=Actions]Magic Missile at Jester (3d4+3).[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom moves back down the steps cursing all the while. "Should have thought to cover any exits," he berates himself. He moves down the steps and tries and get around the female jester. Once on the other side he draws an arrow and covers the weird woman.

"Surround her don't let her get away!"

[sblock=OOC] Double move to get on the otherside of the jester trying to block her escape. Will probably draw an AoO but will take it. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's magical energy slams into the woman, and then Dj'hân hits her with a tanglefoot bag. She rolls at the last minute but even so cannot avoid being slathered in sticky goo.

Seeing Brindom move to block off one of the exits, Edmond approaching glaive in hand and enemies above, she throws down her crossbow.

"Okay boys, ya got me!" she giggles coquettishly.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* = _magic missile_ 3d4+3=8

*Dj'hân* - tanglefoot bag 7+8=15, touch hit. She makes her Reflex save so isn't glued to the floor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

The laughing urchin rises upon the swirling winds, his childish visage contorted with uncharacteristic rage. _"You can't quit now; the game's not over yet!"_

Majenko, beating the air with his wings so as to hover, whips his long sinuous tail to and fro threateningly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan throws up his hands. "Hold, friends! She's surrendered! The game's not yet over, but this round has ended!"


----------



## Neurotic

"Just one little test. It won't hurt or harm." 
Edmond points and white ray touches the woman.

OOC: Disrupt undead, point blank or touch, if she's burned, she dies, whether we speak to her or not.

"Majenko!" then silently  _"Could you please tell this to the group?

If she'd undead or the one who created them I WILL kill her unless you all intercede. I can accept speaking with her so we understand what's going on, but I will not suffer her living or unliving if she's behind this."_

Unrelated note: I'm working again, I'm more active on the boards too. It seems the disc is only strained, but whole. I'll be as new in a month or two


----------



## Ambrus

Like water off a duck's back, the look of rage on the guttersnipe's face slips away, to be replaced by tears and petulance as Dj'hân slowly sinks towards Manachan. _"But... she hurt Majenko! It's not fair of her to call a time out just cause she ran out of arrows and dancing dead..."_

Majenko alights atop the jester's discarded crossbow and turns to regard Edmond when his name is called. After a pause, the diminutive dragon nods and dutifully begins telepathically echoing the holy knights message to each party member in turn. When it seems that the jester woman has her attention on another, the wily pseudodragon attempts to discreetly snag her bare skin with his barbed tail.

OOC: sting +7; 1d3–2 plus poison.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Hey!" says the jester indignantly when Edmond casts his spell. "What's the big idea? What was that supposed to be?" It seems to have had no effect on her. Arms akimbo, she demands "Who are you people? Why have you gatecrashed my little par..." She drops to the floor, unconscious, revealing Majenko stood behind her, stinger aloft.

[sblock=OOC]
No effect from disrupt undead.

Majenko - sting attack 11+7=18, assume vs flat-footed AC, +2, hits. She fails her save this time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan rushes over to the fallen woman, quickly checking to see that she still lives.


----------



## Ambrus

A thought crosses Manachan's mind as Majenko pulls back the corners of his maw into a crocodile's smile. She'll be fine. She's just resting.

A thought likewise occurs to Edmond as the pseudodragon turns to regard him. _Not undead it seems. You and the others should investigate the rest of the house. Dj'hân and I will disarm and watch this one._

Hovering, Dj'hân giggles when the jester falls over asleep. Reaching into his liripoop, the urchin withdraws a large set of manacles as he sinks down to the floor.

OOC: Majenko will continue to sting the jester every half-minute or so to ensure she stays asleep while Dj'hân restrains and searches her person.


----------



## Neurotic

"Good idea, Majenko. Don't kill her, you two, she may just be a victim of some confusion spell or charm. Altough I doubt that.

Brindom, Manachan, let's see if there are other undead around. Dj'ahn, when you secure her, come after us if you can. But don't trust to your manacles alone, she seems a bit rogueish and might know her way with locks."


----------



## HolyMan

"How about we try the door she was running to," Brindom say using his bow to point to the doorway. 

OCC: Ready but since Brindom's hands are full guess Manachan should go first to open doors with Edmond behind him. Note move action open door standard action Total Defense.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"That works for me." Manachan suits actions to words, and with a final glance at the Jester's motionless form moves to open the door indicated by Brindom.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond guards Manachan from behind (aid another for +2 to AC)


----------



## Dr Simon

It doesn't take long for Edmond, Brindom and Manachan to scour the rest of the house. There are more dead bodies scattered about; a mix of guests in fancy dress and servants, all showing signs of blood veil. No more get up and attack, fortunately.

However, none of them are a young Varisian male, either. The brother of Deyanira Mirukova is not here, assuming that he ever was.

The last place to be searched is down in the cellar, where the three discover a semi-hidden den. Inside, amongst painting supplies and scattered paintings, is a middle-aged man still in the tatters of his costume.

"Stay away, you devils!" he cries, grabbing a palette knife from the side and holding the blunt tool out, threateningly. He quickly changes his grip to a two-handed one, to stop the shaking.


----------



## Neurotic

"Peace be with you, old man. We're not those abominations. They are all dead again. Put your weapon down."


----------



## HolyMan

"Are you hurt?" Brindom asks looking to see if he can tell if the man is wounded. "I'm a priest of Erastil allow us to help you."


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân first fits the set of manacles on the jester's wrists behind her back and then withdraws the Harrow deck from his hat so as to assess the magical nature of the Jester's belongings. He then systematically removes all of her gear while simultaneously searching her person for anything she may have concealed. Majenko assists in the search while keeping a close eye on her; his barbed tail ever at the ready.


----------



## Dr Simon

The pallette knife drops from the man's hands and he falls to his knees.

"They're all dead, aren't they?" he says. "Did you find my wife?"

[sblock=Ambrus]
*Magic items on the jester:*

2 potions of invisibility
2 potions of remove disease
a wand of cat's grace (11 charges)
+1 glamered leather armour
+1 light crossbow

*Non-magic gear*
4 smoke bombs
30 normal bolts
masterwork dagger
2 flasks alchemists fire
flint and steel
manacles
sealing wax
20 sewing needles
various items of jewellery worth 150 gp total.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Delighted at the irony of discovering that the jester is carrying her own set of manacles, Dj'hân pockets their key and loops this new set around those locking her wrists together and shackles her ankles together. The wily urchin then gags the woman for good measure before stowing her gear in his liripoop.

Sometime around then, Majenko gives the slumbering jester a reprieve from further stingings.


----------



## Neurotic

Careful, they might be just for the show. You know, those unlocking ones...


----------



## Ambrus

Eh. *shrugs*


----------



## HolyMan

_Oh, I sure hope not._ Brindom says to himself when the man asks after his wife. 

"We will help you look for her mister...?" he asks waiting for a reply.


----------



## Dr Simon

"_Lord_ Carowyn," replies the man. "She was dressed as a Queen of Galt. My wife, I mean. Did you see her? It was her idea to give a little party, to take everyone's minds off this dreadful plague. But then there was the gatcrasher, some floozy in a jester's outfit. She... she started shooting everyone with her crossbow, and she was giggling, giggling all the time. Those people who weren't killed outright by the bolts got sick and died straightaway, with that rash across their faces, like her crossbow bolts carried the blood veil. I ran, and hid," he adds, shame-faced.


----------



## Neurotic

"I don't know how the queen should look, but we haven't found any zombies wearing crowns or anything like that. Only some kind of pampered bejeweled princess. I hope that's not what you're looking for."
Edmond could not summon more compassion for the man with all the trouble brewing in Korvosa. He should be spending money on helping others or trying to find a cure, not hop around on some silly dress party.
"We found, if I recall all the costumes lion, lioness and a peacock, one blue angel, afore mentioned princess and her maid. And living elf woman we have in captivity above. Come and see if you know her."


EDITED: for Ambrus input, I totally spaced on that one


----------



## Ambrus

OOC: You've already finished searching the house; the basement, with this guy hiding in it, was the last part.


----------



## Dr Simon

Reluctantly, Lord Carowyn follows Edmond back upstairs. He looks with horror at the dead bodies lying everywhere, but his wife isn't amongst the dead on the ground floor.

"Yes, that's the one," he says, pointing to the jester. "Have you asked her anything yet?"


----------



## HolyMan

"No sorry we came here looking for someone and didn't expect to find all this." Brindom says bow still in hand. "We should ask her about your missing wife Lord Carowyn, and Deyanira Mirukova's brother."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan stands ready, allowing the others to deal with the Lord of the manor and thinking fiercely about the events of the past few weeks . . . trying to piece them together so that they make some sort of sense.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Sorry, had a bit of a block. Things seem to have come to an end in Carowyn Manor, so I'll precis a bit.

There are no more undead, and nothing else of interest left in Carowyn Manor. There is no sign of Ruan Mirukova, which may or may not be good news. His sister, Deyanira, upon being informed, is relieved that you didn't find him dead or zombiefied, but her worries are not assuaged.

Lord Carowyn finds the remains of his wife on the upper floor and something snaps in the old man's mind. Afterwards, he seems content to be led wherever he is taken, and pays little heed to anything else.

As for the jester, she is taken to Marshall Kroft for safekeeping. Kroft, looking tired and haggard, agrees to question the woman when she revives, and offers you the chance to assist if desired.

Jeremiah has one more day to produce his scrolls of water breathing so that you can investigate the shipwreck that Mamusia Lela suggests may hold some clues as to the source of the plague.

Until then, the group finds a bit of breathing space.

OOC:
So, you've got a day to pursue shopping or any other tasks that your character wants to take care of.


----------



## Neurotic

"I'll check on the children. We might wash and rest some and then ask Mamusia Lela and Brianna what she did in the days before she got sick. And if she was in the market which would explain sudden explosion in the number of the sick and all over the city.

I'm weary of this, but we must hold on. Hopefully, we'll find the lost musician after we question the jester."

True to his word, Edmond checks with Kester how they are faring, washes up and goes for questioning. He then goes to Brianna which by now had time to think without being sick and drills her to remember in as much details as possible where she went, who she saw and what she did two or three days before falling ill.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: No shopping for Brindom - he thinks he is ready - but he should get better armor to go swimming in. He will figure that out after this and then I think I will have him purchase some leathers or bracers of armor.

Brindom takes to the streets and ends up at the church of Erastil. There he spends the day helping as much as he can. At the end of the day he is weary and doesn't speak to anyone as he makes for his room changes for bed and then collapses for the night.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan will help around the house, playing with and entertaining the kids and resting up.


----------



## Dr Simon

The orphans are still fine, thanks mainly to the wand of remove disease, but Kester has started a regime where only the older, healthy, children are allowed out on the streets. He seems very proud of his initiative.

Later, Edmond visits Citadel Volshyenek for the questioning of the jester, who gives her name as Jolistina. She is uncooperative, and seems unconcerned by threats and coercion, giving away little except that her "beloved Rolth" will come for her, alive or dead.

Kroft glances at Edmond with a raised eyebrow at the mention of this name.

"And where is Rolth now?" she asks.

Jolistina shrugs. "He's off with his powerful new friends," she says with a pout. "I don't know where he meets them."

"What friends would these be?"

Another shrug in reply. Various tacks of questioning get no more from her, except that the Carowyns and their friends "had it coming", although she doesn't seem to have any clear reason why. 

******

More info gathering for Edmond in the afternoon, as he visits Trail's End and the Kirton/Soldado family. Brienna's mother and Mamusia Lela say that eventually they got the girl to tell them what she had been doing before she got sick, a difficult task as she feared getting into trouble. It seemed that a group of older children had found a coffer of silver washed up on the riverbank. Others had taken all the money when she got there, but she did find one silver coin trodden into the mud, which she spent on sweets and pastries.

"Maybe, I'm thinking, this coffer came from the ship that sank," says Mamusia Lela, "but how or why it would carry sickness I couldn't say. If you find the wreck, it will tell us more, maybe."

As he returns, with evening approaching, the Grey Maidens are setting up checkpoints on the bridges of Korvosa. They let him pass, but warn him not to be abroad at night, by order of the Queen.

Edit: Bleurgh! I don't want Kroft and Jolistina to have a conversation again. What a colour clash!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Previous post (by Frankyh) reported as ad/spam.


----------



## HolyMan

In the morning Brindom takes extra time to commune with Erastil. The young priest believes that today they will come to find out the reason behind the disease and hopefully a way to stop it. He prays with more devotion than he has ever shown in hopes he will not fail his city, his friends, or his god.

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 48/48 
AC: 19
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +7
BAB: +3
CMB: +3
CMD: 16

*WEAPONS:*
longbow +8, 1d8 (arrows 20/20)
short sword +3, 1d6

*Abilities:*
channel energy(3d6) 5/5
Touch of Good 6/6
Calming Touch 6/6

*ITEMS:*
holy water: 2/2 
potions(2) clw-1d8+1
scrolls(2) cmw- 2d8+3
wand of remove disease 50/50

*SPELLS:*
0- light, detect magic, resistance, stabilize
1- magic weapon, remove sickness, sanctuary, protection from evil, d-bless
2- surmount affliction, hold person, summon monster II, d-shield other
3- water walking, badger's ferocity, d-prayer[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The next day, Jeremiah proudly presents you with a handful of scrolls. 

"They'll last ya six hours," he says, "Hope that's enough for ya. Wouldn't want to spend too much time in the Jeggare meself. Ya'll know when ya time is running out, so don't worry about getting suddenly stuck with no air. Good luck!"

And so the group stands on the shores of the Jeggare River, not far from Eel's End, looking out into the murky waters and trying not to think about jigswa sharks, reefclaws, devil fish and other terrors known to inhabit the waters.


----------



## HolyMan

"Um.. does anyone know for sure where this boat is?" Brindom says eying the water and then looking to his armor.

He sighs, this is going to be a long day.


----------



## Dr Simon

So this was Korvosa, supposedly the second city of Varisia?

The captain of the ship that bought Mhairi here had refused to put into port, something about a quarantine, so she had taken matters into her own hands. Having swum ashore, she found the place quieter than expected. Granted, it was early in the morning but this was a major port - there ought to be more people about. And many houses and businesses were boarded up, painted with a red cross. Not a good omen.

Up ahead she saw three men, stood contemplating the waters of the Jeggare River as if the were attending a Harrow reading. By some odd coincidence she recognised one of them - the grim-faced man with the guisarme. Edmond Deathwish.


----------



## Axel

Mhairi stood on the shore of the river, water streaming off her arms, off her face and off her hair which was also plastered all over her face.  The altercation with the ship's captain had put her in a bad mood.  _I held up my end of the deal.  Lousy cheating double-crosser....

Put those negative thoughts out of your head girl.  A new city, a new life.  Time to start again.  Again.

_Sitting down, Mhairi fished around in the sack that had held all her stuff except for the clothes she was wearing.  Clothes that were now also streaming water and thoroughly stuck to her.  Finding a pair of shoes and a cloak Mhairi fished them out.  Using the cloak as a towel to dry her hair slightly, enough to keep it out her eyes at least, and her feet she sat down and fastened her shoes.  Glancing back into the sack at the suit of mail, the sword and various other pieces of junk she'd had with her when she'd decided to run, Mhairi decided to leave it alone for now.  _Half that stuff looks expensive anyway.  Don't want to look rich...never get a job then.  I've got one of my knives handy anyway.  Any trouble that I can't handle with just that and I'm outta here._
_
_Having composed herself, and made herself at least a little decent (even if covered in thin cotton clothing that was stuck to her like a spider web), Mhairi checked out her surroundings.  Glancing around was less than encouraging.  Red crosses on doors.  Shops boarded up.  Generally deserted.  _Even in the middle of the night a riverfront is normally busy.  This doesn't look like I timed my visit well._ Spotting a group of three people up ahead, she nearly fell back into the water in a shock.  

_Surely not! If I hadn't just swum for 15 minutes I would swear by all the Gods that the short wiry blonde fellow is Edmond!  Oh my....I think it is!  Nobody else would ever grow such an awful beard!!  By Calistria he better not be working for the same crowd.  Still, he might have some contacts...

_Deciding to put her best foot forward, Mhairi arranged her wet hair just...so, and began a slow walk towards the group.  Her sack was clutched in the right hand, left hand free near the knife, but not so close to arouse suspicion.  _Just in case those bastards are looking for me...  _

Approaching the group, she glanced slightly downwards and looked up at the man she could swear was Edmond through her lashes and fringe.  Smiling gently, she "Edmond, is that you?!  What a small world this is.  What _have_ you been doing since I last saw you?"  

_Even if it isn't Edmond, or if he doesn't remember me, its cold enough in this shirt that he might pretend for a day or two anyway.  I'm starving...do anything for a bite to eat._


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond takes his eyes off the river and alights them at new arrival (river rat?  ).

He takes the arrival in his usual stoic silence, not indicating if he recognized the woman or not. He thinks it over for a moment.

He then relaxes his grip on the weapon and offers her the hand
"Hello Mhairi, I thought you ran out of Korvosa for good. Catching up will have to wait for the morning. You may consider leaving immediately if you have the means, Korvosa is under the plague of unseen proportions. If you cannot, I'm sorry. What did you do swimming at this hour? Did the marshal sent you? Or you advanced your charier on exotic elementals?"

He finishes his long speech with something that may or may not be a joke. It is however most she ever heard from him in a single talk. He's obviously doing well in life, whatever he's doing. He's well equipped as is the group around him.

"People, this one is one of the girls I had to guard while working for Lamm."


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom looks up from the river and is immeditaley taken back. The woman standing there was so.... "Beautiful."

When she looks over at the young priest and catches his eye he looks to the ground and starts to stammer. "Um... I...I mean to say that the light. The light reflecting off the.. the river is beautiful."

Looking back out to the brown water, that is anything but beautiful, he studies the river intently hoping to be forgotten.

OCC: Welcome aboard Axel


----------



## Axel

Mhairi dropped her sack of junk with a clink to take Edmond's hand, while making a mock pout.  "Three years and all you offer is a cold fish handshake?  Come here you hideously bearded man!" she said, pulling Edmond into a tight hug and giving him a peck on the cheek.  His armour felt cold against her wet clothes.

Stepping back from Edmond, she looked him straight in the eye with a half smile and raised eyebrows.  "A plague you say?  Perhaps the scumbag captain was right after all.  He wouldn't come in to shore, which is why I swam...  Probably not the smartest move I ever made...but I'm not kept around for my smarts, am I?  Anyway, I am here for now without 2 copper pieces to rub together to get out again, so might as well make the best of it for a day or two. Sadly no lonely water elementals out there... Do you still keep up with the old crowd?"

Turning to the other two, she smiles in embarassment, "Edmond never was one for talking much, or introductions.  I'm Mhairi."  "And yes, the water looks beautiful in this light doesn't it?" she added with a grin for Brindom.  "Don't be shy you two!  Any friend of Edmond is a friend of mine."

Something suddenly clicks in her brain that Edmond had said earlier.  Mhairi whips her head around to face Edmond again, eyes wide with fear, "What, what did you say about the Marshall before?  Why would he send me?  Are you in some kind of trouble?!"


----------



## Neurotic

"Peace. We are at the mission for her, I thought maybe somehow you got involved since we found you here. And no, old crowd is destroyed. By our hand."
He looks back then realizes he's the only one of the original group..."Well, not this group, but not me alone. We are looking for the source of the plague. Care to join? Here, take my cloak, warm up, we're going swimming."


----------



## Axel

Mhairi relaxes a little, breathing out deeply as her face wrinkles in confusion.  "Edmond, you owe me a dinner to make up for that fright.  And you explain what has happened over it.  Sounds like I've missed quite a bit."

Glancing at the water, her face wrinkles further and shivers a little.  "So you're going swimming at the Marshall's orders...to stop a plague?  You want me to come swimming, but dry off first?  I am sooo confused.  I don't mind helping a friend, but only if they're not crazy."


----------



## Neurotic

"Oh, shut up. we're not going in unprepared. And as it happens we have a scroll extra. Enough talk. Let's get this ship!"


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom was about to defend Edmond as not being crazy, when the warrior took care of it himself.

"How do you suppose we save time from swimming all about?" he asks once more looking at the water dubiously. "I am ready. Just don't know where you want to start."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan watches Edmond in bemusement as his normally surly friend begins stringing words together like an old pro, and yet - in typical Edmond fashion - neglects to make proper introduction. He leans slightly toward the newcomer and speaks quietly as Edmond and Brindom discuss when and where to start the morning swim. "I am Manachan, good lady. The shy lad speaking with our friend is Brindom. And none of us are crazy, exactly. We're just not exactly sure what we're about." He smiles slightly as he straightens.


----------



## Axel

"Pleased to meet you Manachan.  And Brindom."  Mhairi flashed both men a smile, and a mock courtsey.

Standing up straight again, she scratched the back of her head, looking non-plussed.  Finally, the half-elf reached a decision.

"Sure, why not," she said, adding "It's not like I've got anything else to do..." under her breath.

"Do I get paid for any of this?  And what does this scroll thingy do?"


----------



## Dr Simon

After Edmond explains the nature of the scroll, and Brindom works out from Mamusia Lela's instructions where to look for the wreck, the group casts the spells and wade into the cold, murky waters of the Jeggare River.

After an uncertain length of time, but probably about half and hour, searching through dim waters (even sunrods don't help much, merely illuminating the immediate sediment) over many old wrecks of wherries, pilings from long forgotten bridges, dropped cargo crates and the occasional skeleton, a fresh wreck, bare of weed and still mostly intact, looms out of the murk.

The ship is a sleek single-masted clipper made of dark wood. The bow portion has broken off and is leaning askew against a stony outcrop. The rest is lying on its side on the river bed.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond motions for Manachan to investigate, including Mhairi in the motion. He then takes post next to ruin to guard the searchers.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan secures a bolt in his crossbow and takes point in the search of the wreck, waiting only to make sure their newest arrival is on board and coming along.


----------



## Axel

Mhairi had made a choice to swim near to Brindom during the search for the wreck.  He was, by far, the cutest of the three of them.  _Besides, I think he tried to peek when I put my armour on.  Looks like he's got money too..._

_This whole swimming and searching thing's not so bad.  It's like doing a job on a house, but without the pressure's of sneaking everywhere.  I guess there are going to be vicious traps at some stage, or whatever passes for guard dogs, but so far its pretty good.  This spell effect is just strange though..._

With a shock, Mhairi realised that she had been daydreaming and the wreck was RIGHT THERE.  _Lucky Edmond was paying attention_, she thought, swimming forward enough to put her feet on the wreck.  _Ugh...slimy,_ Mhairi thinks as she copies Manachan and loads her much smaller crossbow.  _Must be expecting trouble._


----------



## Dr Simon

The ship bears the name _Direption_, and several burns and scars. The front half lies bow down in the mud, providing easy access to two lower decks. The stern part, however, lies up against the rocky outcrop preventing entry through the break. However, there is a large hole in the side, just below what would have been the waterline. There are also two cargo hatches on the top deck and a door into the sterncastle (now, obviously, sideways) but these are all shut.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan stops when he reaches the wreck, his otherworldly vision easily piercing the murk as he looks around cautiously. Once he's certain the way is clear, the others are aware and can see which way he's headed, he goes through the opening and begins making his way down into the bow.

[sblock=OOC]Perception +13
It's not a stealth situation, really, so he's not going to get very far out in front.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

Mhairi watched Manachan swim out in front.  She followed close behind, not entirely sure what it was they were looking for, or why.  

_I take it back.  This is worse than doing a job on a house.  You can't see anything...  The water is cold.  And I have no idea what is worth anything down here..._


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan inspects the ruined bow. There is little left inside, although what there is suggest that the upper deck was the ship's galley. The lower deck contains some tumbled and broken crates of foodstuffs. On both upper and lower decks, doors hang open leading down into the dark depths at the very front of the ship.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Once the others catch up, Manachan approaches the open doors leading to the very front of the bow; first he peers through into the murk, then (assuming he's not fighting something off) swims through.


----------



## Dr Simon

Inside the bow section is a jumble of broken furniture, cases and sundry items that have all down to the front. The hull has cracked and splintered, and silt has drifed in, coating everything in the room. Manachan can see nothing else from the doorway.


----------



## Neurotic

"This might help." Edmond focuses and four glittering points of light appear. One stays with him and other three follow Manachan, Brindom and Mhairi.

OOC: dancing lights class feature


----------



## Axel

Mhairi turned around to give Edmond a thumbs up and grin.  _SO much easier to see now!  Oooh...look at those cases.  Wonder what's in there?  Could be something expensive!_

She swam over to the cases, pushing through the doorway.  Quickly glancing over the pile of debris for any indigienous fauna, Mhairi swept away the layers of silt with her left hand - the right keeping a tight grip on her tiny crossbow.


----------



## Dr Simon

As Mhairi starts moving the crates, a large snake-like creature, the colour of the silt, darts out from its disturbed hiding place and bites her arm. The wound is not serious , just a couple of puncture marks, but already looks raw and angry.

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge (nature) for more information, but think of a moray eel in appearance.

Surprise round
*Eel* - bite attack vs. Mhairi, hits for 2 damage. Give me a Fortitude save....

NB, yes, I did roll for Perception for Mhairi; it was just better at hiding!
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

Mhairi squealed as the snake-creature lunged and bit her.  _I didn't see it!  Oh no, what if it's poisonous!!  _She frantically pushed away from the crates and cases, trying to put some distance between herself and the creature while searching for her starknife hanging off her belt.

Almost as an afterthought, she shoots at it with her crossbow.

[sblock=combat stuff]
hp = 45/47
ac = 18 / 14 (T) / 18 (FF w/ uncanny dodge)

Fort: +1
Refl: +8
Will: +1

Right hand:  Hand crossbow
Left hand:  Starknife
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Don't stress on Perception checks et al Dr Si.  I have never (and hope will never) have a sooky-la-la about not seeing enemies, or things not going my way.  

Its been a long time since I had to remember the rules for underwater combat without Freedom of Movement...  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the following apply:

-  Swim check (DC 10 for calm water) to move 1/4 speed as a move action (5' step not possible due to no swim speed?)
-  Piercing weapons are at no penalty, slashing and bludgeoning weapons do half damage?

In any case, it seems Mhairi's actions are:
Full round action: Full withdrawal 15' directly away (unless 5' step possible, in which case step back and shoot)

Fort save at +1 with a level 5 character, here I go...
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi backpedals in the water and fires off her hand crossbow, hitting the eel and wounding it. It withdraws slightly, watching and waiting. More heads appear behind it - it isn't entirely clear if thre are six of these creatures down there, or one with lots of heads.

[sblock]
*Mhairi *- Swim 20+6=26. Hand Crossbow attack 17+8=25, hits for 1d4=2 damage.

*Round One Initiative*
Manachan
Mhairi
Eel(s)
Edmond
Brindom

Currently I have it that only Manachan and Mhairi are in the chamber with the eel, Brindom and Edmond are outside the bow section. I'll NPC Brindom for now since HM seems to have left the boards.

Re Underwater combat, what Axel says seems to match here. I see no mention of 5 ft. steps; I'll assume that if you pass a Swim check for that round you can make one.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Bump


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dang, I'm sorry Dr. Si (and Axel and Neurotic)! For some reason I was thinking it was someone else's turn! I'll ge a post up tonight when I get back to my PC.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OK - Looks like I'm not going to make it to the computer tonight. If you want to act for Manachan, just have him attack the critter. If you'd rather wait, I should be able to post tomorrow night.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Seeing the eel withdraw, Manachan gives Edmond and Mhairi an inquisitive look.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond shrugs and points toward the front half of the ship.
_"We can always deal with them later. Hm, we came to rely on little dragon's telepathy. It didn't occur to me to bring some scroll for communication."_

OOC: Dr Simon, could we assume Dj'ahn is still in Edmond's house just so we don't have to look for him or find some explanation why would he leave all the stuff we let him carry around? Wand of Cure Disease as an example. HE may be just crying himself silly somewhere from seeing too much in too short a time.


----------



## Axel

Mhairi sucked the bleeding part of her hand in consternation.  _Oh my...I can hear them all in my head.  Please don't let them be able to hear me!  Still...doesn't feel like the snake thing poisoned me at least.  Better move on to something easier._


----------



## Dr Simon

The eels give a display of aggression but do not follow as Mhairi and Manachan withdraw from the bow section. That option dropped for now, the only other way into the ship is through the doors on the sterncastle, or the gaping hole into the lower decks of the stern.


----------



## Axel

Mhairi paused for a second, on the surface to reload her crossbow.  In reality, she was waiting for Edmond or Manachan to take the lead.  _I haven't got the faintest idea of what we're looking for you soaking wet young men.  Or where you're trying to take me.  And I don't mind if you heard a bit of that, however this awful thought transfer thing is working!__  Can't a girl have a little privacy?_


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], are we hearing these thoughts?


----------



## Axel

OOC:  As far as I'm happy, yes.  Depends on how the thought transfer thingamabob works as to whether or not Mhairi is a part of it or not.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], maybe there is a misunderstanding...we DON'T have thought transfer. We got used to Dj'ahn's draconian friend Majenko. He's no longer with us and we didn't plan on communication underwater. In theory, since we're breathing underwater we could talk, but it would be hard to understand and effort needed would be equivalent to shouting.

By your first comments I thought you have some telepathy (elan?) , but now it seems you think we do.


----------



## Axel

OOC: Then please accept my apologies for the mistake!  The way people were reacting to other character's thoughts and my back reading involving the flying cherub and dragon may have cross pollinated.  

I am happy to confirm that Mhairi is not a conscious telepath.  Pretty sure she's not even an unconscious one, but that's up to Dr Si.  

If people prefer to make the reading tidier I will go back and edit a few posts.  Otherwise, perhaps we can write it off as Mhairi hearing what she thinks is voices on the water and "thinking" back.


----------



## Neurotic

As far as I'm concerned, we ignore it and move on 

Edmond already pointed forward. Let the eels be. Let's hope the blood doesn't attract anything more dangerous. If you read carefully, we didn't react to thoughts, but to action description: he looked inquisitively, he pointed forward etc...


----------



## Axel

Realising she was blocking the route for the others, Mhairi suddenly felt very foolish.  _What's happened to you girl?!  You used to be so calm...now you're underwate thinking out loud to virtual strangers!

_With a small shake of her head, Mhairi turned and began to swim further forwards, crossbow out and ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan taps Mhairi on the shoulder and waves to catch Edmond's attention, then points to the hole in the stern. If neither of the others objects, he begins swimming down toward it.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond moves to cover Manachan's back and guard the stern instead of main deck.


----------



## Axel

Spotting Manachan swimming past, Mhairi is more than content to let him take point.  _Y'know...he's pretty cute too.  The way that hair floats in the water...don't mind if I take a back seat to THAT!_


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Sorry it's taken so long to get round to this. Too much real life at the moment! If everyone is happy with the idea, we'll assume that Ignatius turned up yesterday, and has come along on this expedition instead of Brindom who has been called away on temple business.

In the rear section of the ship, the lower decks and the hold have been smashed and burned into one large chamber, filled with small boxes that drift in the silty waters.

Suddenly a shape looms out of the murk - a sleek jigsaw shark! It swims close by the group and, strange behaviour for a shark, thumps on a door at the stern of the ship. This done, it continues to circle the group, watching with a pin-point black eye.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond, tensing at first sight of the water predator, relaxes his grip on _Deathwail_ as the beast doesn't attack.

After few moments of thoughts
_"Never seen one not att...ahhh...must be some kind of familiar of paladin mount...summoned creature...or maybe unheard of local druid...plenty of possibility..."_

He raises his hand to bring attention to himself then points to the shark, then his weapon and makes no-no gesture.

He then makes cutting motion across his arm, mimics fountain and shows on his nose, pointing again at the shark and ending with series of quick biting motions.

He points Mhairi and Manachan forward toward the door where the shark thumped, but pulls the girl a bit back and motions Manachan forward, taking her place behind the monk.

He motions toward their new member (Ignacius, was it? ) to bring the  rear.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

At Edmond's signal, Manachan moves toward the indicated door . . . keeping a wary eye on the shark!


----------



## Axel

Feeling Edmond's hand on her arm, Mhairi is frustrated and stares daggers at the man's back as he swims past..  _Always women at the rear...nobody thinks we can take care of ourselves!  Just because those eels bit me doesn't mean I don't know how to use pointy bits of metal just as well as you...Edmond! _

Taking her new position ungracefully, Mhairi keeps one eye on the circling shark, e_ven a land lover knows that thing aint natural.  Seems pretty smart compared to how a shark should act_, while the other was firmly planted on Ignatius' horns.  They fascinated her...along with the pointed ears like her own.  Maybe he had elven heritage too?


----------



## Kaodi

The ifrit Ignatius nods to Edmond and follows along, watching their rear. He eyes the shark suspiciously and thinks to himself, " _Best keep my trusty shield ready to fend off the jaws of that saw-toothed devil. Surely this is proof that the unrepentant souls who clothe themselves in water do so to hide from the cleansing light of Sarenrae! I shall bring it to shine on their wicked deeds._ " 

For a moment his thoughts distract him from the task at hand and his pace slows, but then he snaps back to and propels himself after Mhairi.


----------



## Dr Simon

The door swings open of its own accord and a second jigsaw shark swims out, jaws agape. In the cabin beyond you can just make out a humanoid figure who, with a gesture, causes weed to entwine about its body in a form of armour.

Edmond feels a strange sense of disconnect. The silty bed of the river had reminded him of the desert, the sunken hulk a brooding ruin. He fancies that he even hears the voice of Zellara urging him on.

[sblock]
Initiative Order:

Manachan
Mhairi
Edmond
Shark #2
Ignatius
Shark #1

(Shark #1 is the first one, #2 is the one in front of Manachan and Mhairi.

Here we have the first instance, amazingly, of a Harrow Choosing. This hasn't come up before because the rules weren't clear in Edge of Anarchy, and events up until now were chosen by NPCs and those no longer present.

For the duration of this encounter, all of Edmond's rolls associated with Con get a +2 bonus, and he gains 10 temporary hit points.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Shark and the caster are wiithin 15' for _color spray?_ Is shark attacking or just swimming by?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Sharks are attacking. Attached map ought to help as far as range etc. goes. Sorry, thought I posted this yesterday.

#1 is first shark
#2 is second shark
#3 is spellcaster


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], get them! 

Can you bypass the shark and get at the caster? I'll try to teleport the shark. If you want me to attack it and teleport it first, let me know (it's by no means guaranteed to succeed)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan takes a brief moment to focus his energies, then extends a hand toward the caster at the back of the cabin. Three bolts of arcane force fly from his hand and slam into the man.

OOC: Magic Missile at the caster (3 x 1d4+1)


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi dithers, her earlier arrogance at being pushed back evaporating rapidly.  _I don't know how to fight underwater!  I don't even LIKE fighting...  Weapons, yes!  I need weapons to fight....wait!  Manachan is a spellcaster?  I am sooooo out of my depth here._

Drawing her rapier in her left hand as she swam forward, the half-elf squints and points her hand crossbow towards the strange, writhing creature that Manachan just blasted and squeezes the trigger.









*OOC:*


Draw rapier while moving forward 10', shoot hand-crossbow at spellcaster.  

Yay for 1d4 damage after an attack roll...  Swim check needed.


----------



## Kaodi

*OOC:*


Am I to wait for Dr Simon to post the actions of Shark Numero Deux or do we all post our actions before the round begins?


----------



## Neurotic

I thought I'm after the enemies, sorry, will post something later today  My bad for holding things up!


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Sorry folks, been moving house plus busy work - not had much time to attempt any of my games with combat going on. I'll try to get something up by the end of the week.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: No problem here, Doc! Whenever you're ready.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond moves as through water, in murky water _Deathwail_ glowing slightly. He pushes the weapon by Manachan, striking at the shark behind the monk trying to weaken the creature.

OOC: channeling touch of fatigue ( Fort DC 12 neg, 1r/lvl, cannot run nor charge, takes a –2 penalty to STR and DEX)
to hit +11
damage 2d4 +6
critical 20/x3


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's magic snakes past the shark, leaving bubble trails in the water, and slams into the shadowy figure of the caster beyond. Mhairi deftly moves in and looses a crossbow bolt, also hitting the caster.

Edmond's swing with Deathwail is not so agile, and although he hits his target and draws blood, he is also sent spinning. The spell discharges into the shark, but there is no way of telling from its black empty eyes if it has been affected or not. The creature lunges at Manachan, jaws agape, and the monk steps aside as the creature passes.

[sblock=OOC]
Note that I don't mind if you make your own combat rolls on the ENWorld roller, or Invis. Castle if you prefer.

*Manachan* - magic missile at caster, 3d4+3=8 damage
*Mhairi* - Swim check 4+6=10, success. Hand crossbow attack 14+8-2=20, hit caster for 1d4=3 damage.
*Edmond* - Swim check 7-3=4, fail. Glaive attack 14+11-2=23, hit Shark#2 for 2d4+6=9, goes to 4 damage, plus touch of fatigue.
*Shark #2* - attacks Manachan, miss.

Next up,
Ignatius
Shark #1
Caster
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius clenches his teeth as he readies himself to aggresively poke the nearby shark with the business end of his morningstar when it comes within reach. 









*OOC:*


Readied action to attack Shark #1 with his +1 morningstar (+5 melee, 1d8+2 damage) , which of course counts as a piercing weapon.


----------



## Dr Simon

The original shark gives a lash of its tail and lunges for Ignatius, who jabs it on the nose with the end of his morningstar. The creature's momentum carries it along and its teeth graze Ignatius' arm. As the monster slides by he tries for another attack but his positioning is not great and he misses.

The shadowy spellcaster moves forwards. Wrapped within the seaweed armour is a hideous creature, like a cross between an ugly old woman and a monkfish. It glares at Manachan and an evil glint seems to shine its eyes for a second as the aasimar feels a sudden wrench in his guts that he shakes off.

[sblock=OOC]
*Ignatius* - Swim check 10+0=10, success. Morningstar attack on shark #1, 12+5=17, hit for 1d8+2 = 5 damage. 

*Shark #1* - bite attack vs. Ignatius, hits for 6 damage, moves past Ignatius and provokes AoO, which misses.

*Enemy #3 (Hag)* - evil eye vs. Manachan, Will save 12+9=21, success.

BTW, if you want to make your own rolls for combat, I don't mind. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan sees that his spell's bothered the Hag and decides to follow up with more of the same. Once more, arcane energy fills his cupped palm, and three bolts fly from his outstretched finger to slam into the hag.


----------



## Axel

Mhairi could feel the water wash of the shark that tried to bite Manachan push her around slightly.  _This isn't some game, you silly girl.  This is serious!_

Letting go her hand crossbow, which really wasn't working that well underwater, her left hand reached for one the starknifes that always hung off her belt. Trying to push past the golden haired Aasimar Mhairi banged her shoulder into the door-jamb.  _Stuck!  Of all the useless things!  I want to be back on the surface!!!!_









*OOC:*


Drop hand crossbow.  Draw starknife while moving forward to reach shark 2...trying to anyway...


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's missiles again streak tyhrough the water to unerringly strike their target. Next to him, Mhairi struggle to orientate herself in the water. She manages to graze the shark with the tip of her starknife.

[sblock=OOC]
You can still attack after a failed Swim check, but it is at -2 attack and half damage for all weapon types. On a successful Swim check you can attack normally woth piercing weapons.

*Mhairi *- starknife attack on Shark #2, 13+7-2=18, hit for 1d4=2 -> 1 damage.

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], Edmond up next.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond attacks, counting more on his magic then his arm strength this time and is rewarded when _Deathwail_ solidly thumps into the shark, discharging powerful jolt of electricity into the creature. Reactionary jolt again removes contact with the bottom of the river and he floats for a few seconds before regaining his balance and sinking back.

Attack vs AC; weapon damage; shocking grasp; swimm check (1d20+11=28, 2d4+6=9, 5d6=21, 1d20+5-8=0)

OOC: I assume only weapon damage is halved?


----------



## Dr Simon

The shark jerks and writhes on the end of Edmond's electrified guisarme and then simply vanishes. There is a sudden pull as the water rushes in to fill the space where it was.

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION] - Ignatius up next
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=Celestial Language]
" You have hidden from the light of Sarenrae for long enough, fiend of the depths! Today it comes to shine upon your wickedness, ending it! "
[/sblock]

Ignatius burbles something in a language that is unintelligible to the ears of most present as he draws up his shield and holds his morningstar ready for another pass of the remaining shark.


----------



## Dr Simon

The remaining shark looms out the murky waters again at Ignatius, who bats it with his morningstar but, an spinning to keep his eye on the creature, loses his balance in the water. Again it grazes him with its teeth, almost like a cat playing with a mouse. Ignatius gets anothr swipe at its tail as it passes, but the alien environment hinders him.

Meanwhile the hag moves forward and jabs at Manachan with a two-pronged spear. He deftly sidesteps this but doesn't account for her iron-hard claws on the other hand, which draw blood.

[sblock=OOC]
*Ignatius* - Swim check 4+0=4, fail.
*Ignatius* - Morningstar attack on Shark #1, 12+5-2=15, hit for 1d8+2=7 -> 3 damage.
*Shark #1* - Bite attack on Ignatius hits for 5 damage.
*Ignatius* - AoO 2+5-2=5, miss.

*Hag* - shortspear attack on Manachan, miss. Claw attack on Manachan, hit for 5 damage.

Next:
Manachan
Mhairi
Edmond
Ignatius.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan winces as the hag's claws pierce the protection of his spell and rake his side. But he takes heart from Mhairi's defiant shout and reaches out in an attempt to wrap the hag in a grapple.

[sblock=Actions]Grapple (1d20+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi dithers again, _I've never been in a proper fight, with magic and stuff.  This is just plain frightening!  Only one way to end it though, _ she thinks to herself.  Watching Manachan flail around in the water trying to grab hold of the weedy creature that surely must be controlling the sharks.  _Well, here goes nothing..._

Lifting her rapier in front of her face and inline with her body she swims straight at the hag, hoping against hope that it was distracted enough not to jab her with the spear.









*OOC:*


Attack vs hag.  Will make full attack if close enough to do so (difficult to work it out on the basis of the map).  Net result:  extra attack roll (w/ starknife), rapier attack roll becomes 8+6=14


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan moves in to grab the hag but all he gets are a few strands of slimy wrack. The hag sidesteps and tries to cuff him with her free claw but Manachan is too skilled to give her the opening. Mhairi moves into the gap, striking with rapier and starknife, but her attacks fail to penetrate the strange seaweed-armour.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* - grapple attempt, miss.
*Mhairi* - rapier attack, miss. Starknife attack 3+5=8, miss.

There is enough space for Mhairi to take a 5 ft. "step" and full attack, so I've added the starknife attack.

Next up, Edmond and Ignatius.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=Dr. Si]Not sure if you gave the Hag an AoO due to Manachan's grapple attempt; if so, he's got Improved Grapple, which prevents just such a thing [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Dr. Si]Not sure if you gave the Hag an AoO due to Manachan's grapple attempt; if so, he's got Improved Grapple, which prevents just such a thing [/sblock]




OOC: Meant to check that! Okay, I've edited the above post to reflect this.


----------



## Kaodi

*OOC:*


I was waiting for Neurotic, but I think I will just post my action and it can be adjudicated in the correct order...







Ignatius frowns slightly, but inside he is smiling. _Play if you wish, fiend, but I am the spider and you are the fly. I can keep this up all day..._

The ifrit does his best to ignore his wounds and raises his weapon and shield to prepare for the next round of this " joust " .


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond tries the same trick he killed the shark with. 'Deathwail' sparkles and literally screams through the water leaving the trail of bubbles, hitting the hag in the neck. The blood erupts from the wound, muddying already murky water, not even the burning of the spell managing to stem the flow.



EDIT: WOW! Two 20s and max damage! This will hurt with x3 weapon...spell damage is 14 lightning, weapon does 14x3 = 42 for total of 56 

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], sorry for the delay, got slammed on friday with preparation for New Year business year translation and inventories...and over the weekend I was busy with ...well, New Year 

Happy New Year everyone, may all the dice fall just right for you


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Not to worry Neurotic, I've only just got regular net access again myself.

Remarkably, the hag is still alive, albeit horribly wounded. Edmond's footing was not quite good enough to really power the attack home. Raising her trident before her to fend off attacks, she retreats into the dark corner of the sideways cabin.

Meanwhile the shark continues to circle Ignatius, again grazing him with its teeth but receiving a couple of glancing strikes in return. It now leaks blood from a myriad of small cuts.

[sblock=OOC]
*Edmond* - because he failed his Swim check he only (!) causes half weapon damage, for 21 damage plus 14 electricity in total.

*Ignatius* - Swim check 18+0=18, may attack without penalty. Morningstar attack 18+5=23, hits for 1d8+2=3 damage. 

*Shark* - Bite attack on Ignatius hits for 11 damage, provokes AoO from movement.

*Ignatius* - AoO 17+5=22, hits for 1d8+2=5 damage.

*Hag* - _Withdraw_ from combat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan fires off another round of Magic Missiles as the Hag withdraws, hoping to finish her off.


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's magic strikes the hag down, and she hangs limp in the water, her trident drops from her lifeless fingers. 

Out in the shattered hold of the ship, the shark suddenly flicks its tail and swims out of the hole in the hull, into the Jeggare River.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

After the display of magical firepower, Mhairi shakes her head sadly while turning to find her discarded crossbow.  _Edmond's got some neat tricks.  Manachan's a wizard of sorts.  What have I got?  A couple of pointy bits of metal.  You need a new set of skills, girl, especially if you're going to hang out with these guys for much longer._


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=Celestial]" Come back and fight, cowardly wretch! "[/sblock]

Ignatius shouts something at the retreating shark but does not pursue. Putting his morningstar back on his belt, he touches the face of his shield and invokes the heavenly forces to heal the wounds he received from the shark. 









*OOC:*


Cure Light Wounds x 2


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond struggles to stay upright, but holding the glaive stuck into the bottom helps. He looks over his companions and motions for Ignatius toward Manachan before waiving Mhairi behind him. He sends one of his lights up front in the room and walks in behind it.

Turning toward the girl, he shows his eyes, then her then sweeps his arm around. He checks the body and then looks around the room joining Mhairi in her search.


----------



## Dr Simon

The strange seaweed wrappings on the hag dissolve as she dies; evidently some kind of spell or magical ability. Apart from a few scraps of clothing her only possessions are her short two-pronged spear and a pair of bracers that are better quality than the rest of her tatty equipment.

Judging by the broken jumble of furniture the room was once the cabin of a ship' officer. Most of it is now damaged by the ship's sinking but Mhairi finds two things. One is a narrow metal coffer like the ones floating around in the hold, but this one is still intact and closed, decorated with small skulls. The other is another coffer, small and slimline and made of darkwood. This one is also closed.

[sblock=OOC]
Ignatius - cure light wounds 1d8+5 twice, 12 and 6.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius swims over and takes a quick glance at Manachan's wounds before joining the investigation of the cabin. Mouthing a few words, he reaches out with his senses to find any telltale traces of magical energy to investigate.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan allows Ignatius to examine his wounds, but tries to make it known through gestures that he's not seriously harmed. He moves around the cabin with the others to investigate.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Looking at the two wooden boxes, Mhairi could barely restrain her glee.  _Gold and silver!  These chests must be filled with coins, or there wouldn't have been anyone to guard them!  Though...the guards were strange.  Wonder if the others would mind if I opened one?_

Trying to catch the boys' attention, she floated down over the coffer without the skulls and examined it for locks, traps and the like.  Given there was a hag in the area it wouldn't do to make a rookie mistake on traps and get them all killed.

[sblock=ooc]
What is the rough size of these coffers?  Like a chest at the foot of a bed, or the size of a human forearm?  Carryable by a single person?  

Sorry for nagging over details, am trying to work out how we can extract them if they're huuuuuge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: The skull coffers are quite small; one could easily be carried tucked under the arm of an adult human. They're similar to the kind of coffer that money is usually kept in.... The other one is smaller still; quite flat, like a wooden briefcase.

Mhairi studies the skull-decorated metal coffer. She can see no evidence that it is trapped, and it doesn't seem to be locked, opening with a simple catch.

[sblock=Ignatius]
The hag's spear/trident is magical, as are the copper bracers that she wears, and the skull-decorated coffer that Mhairi is currently studying. Ignatius is unable to identify the type of magic on these except for the bracers, which radiate faint abjuration.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius propels himself over to Mhairi and taps her on the shoulder, pointing to the coffer and wiggling his fingers in an imitation of spellcasting. After he is sure she has gotten his meaning, he points to to trident and bracers as well, making the same motion. The ifrit says a prayer asking for guidance to be given to Mhairi. Then he swims back away. Far away.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan sets himself up in a position to keep watch on the area as the others investigate, then has a thought.

He gets the others' attention before holding a hand up, finger wagging back and forth. He then grabs his throat, miming a choking action. Finally, he gestures at the coffers, the weapons, and the bracers and then points to various packs and containers.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi sits and watches the antics of Ignatius and Manachan, grinning to herself at their inanity. _Those two could never win a game of charades..._


Still, they both had a point.  _Mental note, metal skull box is magical.  And probably bad news...skulls are never good news anyway.  And we're running out of time to play fishies.  Good...can't wait to be warm and dry again._

Nodding to show she understood, Mhairi shrugged out of her backpack.  Sighing at the spoilage of all her stuff in the water (which manifests as a stream of bubbles), she undoes the straps and stows both two boxes inside.  

After putting the backpack on again she hugs herself, and tries to wiggle like an exaggerated shiver before pointing up towards the surface.  _Oh I simply cannot wait to be out of this place.  There better be handfuls of gorgeous jewellery in these blasted boxes to make it worthwhile!_









*OOC:*



Figured trying to understand wtf is going on with those two is worth some sort of a roll for "secret messages"...which is apparently part of Bluff.  Done and done.   

Bear in mind, Mhairi does not know what the party is looking for.  If these boxes aint it, well, you just try and ger her to stay.  Restricted mobility underwater for a rogue is like rolling "terminal illness" in the old 1ed random event tables...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Axel said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Figured trying to understand wtf is going on with those two is worth some sort of a roll for "secret messages"...which is apparently part of Bluff.  Done and done.




OOC: That's what I was thinking, but couldn't see rolling it since Manachan's not trying to keep a message secret, but trying to be misunderstood. It's Sense Motive to decipher.


----------



## Axel

ooc: I figured so too, but apparently misread the rules Bluff talks about transmitting hidden messages, not deciphering.  Attached a Sense Motive roll to this post.  Keeping her actions the same though, Mhairi is pretty keen to get out of the ship and water."


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: The map may not show it clearly, but there is still the sterncastle of the ship to explore if you wish (there's still time on the water breathing spells), else you can return to shore and examine the coffers that you've found.

For communication, I reckon the process would be similar to passing secret messages, but you aren't trying to hide them from anyone, so the DC would be lower. Reckon a Bluff DC 10 would be enough to impart complex commands and DC 5 for simple (i.e. "lets go up"), and Taking 10 is allowed.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond motions for others to follow him and swims toward the other part of the ship.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius follows Edmond to the other part of the ship, keeping an eye open for the return of the other shark.

_The sooner we leave this wretched abyss, the better. But I suppose we must explore what we can of this fortress of evil while we still have time. I hope it is done with soon; my skin is crawling something fierce._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan moves along with the others to the stern of the ship, scanning the murky water around the group.


----------



## Axel

Mhairi sat on the bottom, watching the others leave one by one with disbelief and frustration.  Gradually, the little magical lights began to fade.  With a squawk of irritation and fear she swam after them.  _What in all the hells could be worth spending MORE time down here...  OOOhhhh....I can't WAIT to have a hot bath!_


----------



## Dr Simon

The rear cabin is a mess, blackened as if from a fire before the ship sank. Floating entangled within a mass of ropes is the body of a man in nondescrpit black clothing, with a leather cloak. his face is obscured by a bird-like mask, much like the ones worn by the Queen's Physicians.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond sends his light around to check all parts of the cabin before carefully hooking Deathwail under the mask and taking it off the body.

Calling on his training, he scans the area for magical auras.

If there is no more apparent spaces to explore or hidden magics, he motions others back.

Once outside, he mimics lifting the chests and points upward. The mask goes into his belt pouch for further examination


----------



## Dr Simon

The mask itself is magical (faint conjuration), but there appears to be little else of interest in the cabin. 

The group returns above water, a somewhat conspicuous sight in the surprisingly warm midday sun, but since you emerge near Eel's End not too many people pay you much attention; it isn't a part of town where people are too nosey, nor one unused to unusual sights.

The trip to the shipwreck has yielded three items of possible interest - the doctor's mask and two sealed coffers, the larger one marked with metal skulls and a smaller one of plain wood.


----------



## Neurotic

"Not something I'm eager to repeat. We owe Jeremiah something for his effort. Now, let's get back to Varisians and see what we can discover about the chests.

I think we'll miss Dj'ahn on this one, he was handy with closed things."

Edmond takes off his wet cloak and bundles small chests together so they are out of sight.

"Mhairi, would you like to join us? Ignatius? Later, we can introduce you to Little La...erm...School for talented youngsters."


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius drags himself out of the water, soaking wet, and flops down at the water's edge.

" Praise Sarenrae! " groans the miserable looking ifrit, " I do not think I could have endured but five more minutes submerged in that most detestable element. "

Still, under the light of the midday Sun proper colour seems to return to Ignatius quickly, and combined with his natural warmth his clothes dry out with relative haste. 

Picking himself up, Ignatius turns to the rest of the group. " Yes, it would be my pleasure to accompany you all, " he says. " Especially you, my young friend, " he adds, nodding to Manachan. " I apologize if I seemed especially unhinged while we were below the surface. Water... Let us just say that for my kind, its prolonged touch is about the most unpleasant sensation imaginable, discounting grievous injury. "


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi flopped on the ground, exhausted and panting after hours in the cold water.  She imagined she looked a lot like a nearly-drowned rat.  Hair plastered flat to her head, water in every nook and cranny, and wrinkly pruny skin everywhere.  

"So, remind me again what was so important down there?  I haven't eaten in three days, and it feels like I just went swimming in the dirtiest duck pond in the city!  Ugh...I don't think I'll ever be clean again."  Mhairi runs her fingers through her hair a little, teasing the worst of the muck out of it before scraping more of it off her bare forearms.  

Hearing Edmond speak, she sits up and ponders the implications.  "Y'know Edmond, I might just take you up on that offer.  If there's some food in it, of course.  You still owe me a dinner, remember?"  She smiles sweetly at the dripping warrior...wizard?  Actually, she isn't sure exactly what Edmond is anymore.  Certainly not the same introverted young man she left behind, anyway.  "I have a knack for opening closed...things too," she adds, winking provocatively at Ignatius.


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond and Manachan lead Mhairi and Ignatius to Edmond's house, a tall building in Old Korvosa undergoing renovations. The place is full of children of various ages. One, the eldest boy, eyes Mhairi appreciatively before giving Edmond what looks like an ironic salute.

"Nuffink to report," he says. "Some of the littlers are getting worried they're going to get sick but I reminded them we've got that magic wand. Who's these?" He nods towards Mhairi and Ignatius.

An old man enters from one of the inner rooms.

"Ah, good to see you back, I trust the scrolls were satisfactory? Was the trip worthwhile?"

[sblock=OOC]
Hopefully it's evident to Neurotic and Mowgli, but the boy is Kester and the old man is Jeremiah.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi approaches the child who spoke and ruffles his hair affectionately.  "Well aren't you just the cutest then?"  She smiles warmly at him, and adds "My name's Mhairi.  What's yours?"


----------



## Neurotic

"Kester is in charge of the little ones, you could say he's my second in command."
says Edmond *almost* affectionately.

"Kester, this is Mhairi, old friend of mine. From days in Korvosa. Would you care to bring us something to eat?"

Turning the Jeremiah
"Thank you, Jeremiah, scrolls did the work. I don't know if there is anything important in what we found, there was a body of one of the doctors with their bird masks which is magical and two chests. But first, would you mind prestidigitation us clean? So we don't drip and smell while we eat?"

"Ignatius, Mhairi, we will find you accommodation in the house, you can bathe and relax a bit later. Don't hold the disorder against us, the house is still in restoration."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan steps somewhat hesitantly through the doorway and immediately feels a previously unnoticed tension melt from his body. The normally reserved Aasimar ruffles the little ones' hair as his face settles into a smile. _Hmph. Seems this place has become 'home' for me; it's been a while since I've had one of those._


----------



## Dr Simon

Kester looks like he's about to argue, but then he glances again at Mhairi.

"Sure thing," he says, and darts off to another part of the house.

Jeremiah, meanwhile, uses magic to clean and dry all traces of Jeggare River from everyone.

"Still no word from young D'Jhan," he says, "but as long as I've known him he's been quite adept at avoiding trouble. Well, and getting into it in the first place...," he adds.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius looks around, taking in his surroundings. " This is a nice place you have here, Edmond, " he says. 

The ifrit submits to the cleaning done by Jeremiah. While he does not need to be dried, it is good to be rid of the dirt, and the lingering scent of the river.

" If we have the opportunity to linger after we have examined the spoils of our... ordeal, then perhaps I can lend you a hand with the work around here. "


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi is immediately cheered at the prospect of something to eat, though her stomach seems intent on shaming her by grumbling loudly.  _Must be nearly two days since I had anything last, and even then it was onlythat awful ship's beard and the captain's protein...

_After Jeremiah works his magic, Mhairi feels refreshed, if not exactly clean.  "Thank you, Jeremiah", she says, offering a curtsey that was graceful, if a little strange owing to her current atire.  "I didn't think I could clean off that river gunk with less than an hour's scrubbing - yet you do it as though it were nothing.  Still, a hot bath would surely put me into the upper heavens if it were to follow after dinner."  The half-elf looks guilty after her last statement, as though she didn't really mean for it to slip out.

"I...I'm sorry Edmond.  And Manachan.  I, err...don't mean to sound demanding.  I am just...overwhelmed by your generosity in offering me a place to stay for the night.  Is there anything I can do for you in return?" she adds with a smile, silently adding _other than opening these wooden chests...any second rate burglar off the street __could do THAT for you._


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond looks at Mhairi, judging what was it she was offering.

Fearing her charms might bring discord to the group he thinks on how to lessen the impact of her and on her. Finally, he concludes that if he and Manachan can resist fighting over her as they surely can, being Irori's students, Brindom and Ignatius might do whatever they wish as long as she's allowing it.

After looking at her impassively for just a bit too long while all that passed in his head, he shakes the head slightly and speaks in his usual feeling-empty tone:

"You are no problem, Mhairi. We have small community here, we help those in need and everyone helps as possible. Lamm is dead, his gang broken, the kids are Little Lamms. I couldn't just leave them on the street. The kids are learning to read, some history and savoir faire, and older ones also learn various crafts. Or at least they were before this sickness came. You can stay as long as you wish, as long as you offer your support when you're able.

You can see few others in here, Brindom is young priest that currently helps at the temple, but may yet come back. Dj'ahn is little street urchin, capable enough and wild enough to not be confined in the house like the rest. He has small dragon so don't get freightened if you see a lizard sniffing around. Finally, there is a sorceress we know, but she left the group before I took over my parents house so she has no rooms here.

Jeremiah is our most capable teacher, majordomo and all around superb help.

"

OOC: Little background for Axel to chew on  Mhairi may not even know Edmond had parents house in Korvosa ... but definitely knows Lamm !


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Edmond's pause had Mhairi worried.  _I hope he's not going to ask me to leave!  You really need to learn to watch your mouth around friends, girl!

Or maybe wants you and was just trying to work out what to do?  Oh, I'm so confused...  Boys never make any sense!  Girls are just, I dunno....easier?  Yeah, easier.

_Edmond finally spoke, relieving a little of the weight of guilt that had been pressing down on Mhairi.  _I wonder what it means by offering support when able?_ "It sounds like you've done well for yourself Edmond," she says with a grin.  "I wouldn't have believed it if I heard it when I knew you before."  "Thank you," she adds, giving him a peck on the cheek.

"Oh, Ignatius!  Speaking of these box thingies.  Wanna see if I can get 'em open?"


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius nods. " I am curious as to what is contained within, " says the ifrit. " I will be on hand in case anything unpleasant befalls you, and I can bestow guidance which may be valuable. "


----------



## Dr Simon

With time and space to take care, Mhairi has no difficulty springing open the two coffers. 

The metallic one covered in skull motifs contains some silver coins and a dead rat. The smaller wooden coffer is evidently airtight, since it contains some documents undamaged by the river water.


----------



## Neurotic

"What do documents say?" Edmond offers his hand to help Mhairi up and then frowns...

"Why would anyone keep a dead rat in a box? Is there a hole through which it entered? Maybe it tried to find sanctuary from the water?"


----------



## Dr Simon

The metallic skull box also seems to be watertight. The rat and the coins are dry, and there is no hole in it.


----------



## Kaodi

Somewhat taken aback, Ignatius again examines the boxes and their contents for magic. " Might it be some sort of sign, or warning? " says the ifrit of the dead rat. If they come up clear, Ignatius counts the number of coins in the skull box, and examines the rat for cause of death and other irregularities.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Ugh, you can keep your disgusting dead rat," Mhairi says, grabbing the sheaf of documents and moving to the far side of the room with a look of distaste on her face.


----------



## Dr Simon

The box radiates faint necromantic magic, but the contents (rat and money) are mundane, as are the other box and documents. Ignatius can determine nothing about the rat's death, other than the fact that the stiff little corpse is undamaged. There are 50 silver pieces.
Jeremiah pokes the dead rat with the end of a short stick. 

"I don't trust this," he says. "We should analyze the magic of this box further. Necromancy is rarely good news."

Kester returns with food. He glances at the dead rat without interest. 

"What d'you want that for?" he says.

Meanwhile, Mhairi peruses the documents. They are the ship's papers, signing ownership of the vessel, the "Direption" from someone or something noted only as "B7" over to one "R. Davaulus". The cargo manifest states only that the ship is carrying "Specimens".


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Um . . . just a thought. Rats are known to carry disease, yes? I wonder if this plague has been inflicted - wittingly or otherwise - on our fair city by an external source."


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius blinks and looks to Manachan, then back at the dead rat. He gingerly puts the rat back in the box and closes it. 

_Nice dead rat. No reason to infect Mr. Ifrit. No reason at all... _

Out louds, Ignatius asks, " What have you encountered in the way of such vermin since this whole thing began? " as he attempts to discern the nature of the necromantic magic of the box.


----------



## Neurotic

"Necromancy may cause the disease, but also may be protective magic against the disease. Some of the most powerful healing spells have touches of necromancy in them. But yes, it's rarely good news. Especially with sudden spread of the disease. It seems almost to fast to be natural."



> It seemed that a group of older children had found a coffer of silver washed up on the riverbank. Others had taken all the money when she got there, but she did find one silver coin trodden into the mud, which she spent on sweets and pastries.
> 
> "Maybe, I'm thinking, this coffer came from the ship that sank," says Mamusia Lela, "but how or why it would carry sickness I couldn't say. If you find the wreck, it will tell us more, maybe."




"Mamusia Lela said some kids found a coffer of silver. Let's assume it was much like this one. What would the kids do? They would spend it on games, sweets and occasional new clothes or toys...and if the money was tainted, by say being locked with dead diseased rat? It would spread all over the city in a trifle. And we must assume we're all infected now. Ignatius, can you detect disease? Tomorrow at the latest? We should avoid the kids in the mean time. Kester, you're stuck with us in the meantime. We sleep in this room. Sorry Mhairi, no bath yet, I won't expose the kids if I can avoid it."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi gave Edmond a withering look that could have turned him to stone, had she been a Medusa.  Not noticing any reaction from the human, she began to think _oooohhh, I think he might actually be serious.  _Her face turned into a pout, and she complained "Hmmmpf.  Well, it better be hot then, and not too far away.  Otherwise I'm going to go find a bathouse somewhere and bathe until I look as wrinkled as an old witch.  And I told the lot of you to keep your disgusting, dirty rat!  Ugh....put it back in the box and lock it in, for the love of all the Gods!"

Waving the sheaf of papers she liberated from the other, undiseased, box Mhairi asks in a less frustrated tone of voice "So, umm...any of you guys know a R Davalus?  He was supposed to get some samples of stuff.  No idea what though."


----------



## Kaodi

" Unfortunately not, " says Ignatius, mortified at what he may have unleashed. " I can attempt to aid in treatment if we are are infected, using my mundane knowledge of healing, but I have yet to develop any magical ability to deal with such afflictions. I can only hope that when the mysteries reveal themselves to me once more that this is one of the gifts they will bestow. "


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond waves the apology away.

"We have fully charged wand of cure disease...I was actually asking if you can _detect_ it so we don't spend charges needlessly."


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius breathes a sigh of relief. " That is good news indeed. I would still consider it a blessing though were I able to cure people of disease through my own power. There are many sick people in this city, and they could use such help. "

Handing the box over to Edmond, the ifrit says, " Perhaps either you or Manachan will have more luck discerning its enchantments. In the meantime, perhaps once we have rested and made sure we are not infected we can investigate the identity of this R. Davalus. "


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond looks in surprise at the offered box.
"I'm not a mage. Maybe Jeremiah can do something before morning?"


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"Well, boys, I'm out of ideas for now.  I want food, a wash and sleep, in that order.  By the way, can we still eat, O-great protector of the children?  Or is that out of bounds now too?"


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond frowns.
"You should take this more seriously. We'll be outside a lot and there is no telling when we get infected again. If we spend half the charges on the children now, what would you do next time you get it again? Hope that Temple good will will extend enough to take you before somebody else? And we still need to talk to Marshal Kroft."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"And my magic comes to me willy-nilly . . . the identification of magic isn't a spell, or a skill, that's come to me so far.

"I'm for bed as well, the days activities have left me feeling weak. Before I retire, is anyone hurt from the fight? I can see to your wounds, and perhaps help ensure a beneficial night's rest."

[sblock=OOC]Heal Check (Manachan) (1d20+7=18) - heals both points of STR damage and 10 HP overnight, so he'll be all back to full.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> Edmond looks in surprise at the offered box.
> "I'm not a mage. Maybe Jeremiah can do something before morning?"




"I can have a go," says Jeremiah. "I've not got quite the right tool for the job prepared, but there are ways and means..." He concentrates on the box for a while.

"It's as we feared," he says after what seems like an age. "This box has a property that imparts a specific disease on whatever is within it. I suspect that the rat is some kind of carrier, but the silver will be infected as well." He looks over to Edmond. "Your surmise was correct. Now, let me see..." he now focuses on the mask.

"Hmmmm..... most intriguing. This mask looks like an ordinary doctor's mask. Normally you place herbs inside the 'beak', see? But this one is enchanted as well. I think it imparts immunity to disease, but a specific disease, not disease in general. It also has properties that block scrying but I can't fathom them at the moment."

He looks around the group.

"Put these together, it seems likely that this blood veil disease was spread deliberately."

OOC: Don't forget that in PF a simple _detect magic_ plus Spellcraft can identify properties of magic items.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius frowns. " The question is then, by who? And for what purpose? One thing is for sure, however: whoever and for whatever reason they do, they must be stopped. I hope one of you might have some idea as to how to proceed from here, because other than hitting the streets to gather information on these items and names, I do not, " he says.


----------



## Neurotic

Page 22

"It seems to me that Marshal Kroft needs an update. For whatever reason, Dr. Davaluus and his men are trying to disrupt Korvosa and succeeding. Given the behavior of Gray Maidens, this may be some plot to dethrone the Queen!

I think our next task is to make Marshal Kroft aware of this. Secretly.

Let's see if we can get the wand here without getting out of the room."

Edmond frowns in concentration
_"Majenko!"_ he thinks focusedly _"We are in workroom upstairs and infected with Blood Veil. Can you get us the wand?"_

If no answer comes he shrugs
"Kester, get us the wand. Avoid getting closer then you have to to anyone else. And warn everyone away...if Brindom is in, let him know."


----------



## Dr Simon

There is no reply from Majenko. 

Kester pulls the wand out of a back pocket.

"Brindom had to go to the Pantheon," he says. "He left me this to give you."


----------



## Kaodi

" Well, fortunately at least I am capable of making use of such wands as this, " says Ignatius. " May I? " he asks politely, gesturing towards the wand.

[sblock=OOC]Would it be alright for me to read through the whole thread and say that either Edmond or Manachan related it all to me off screen? Or would it be better and more interesting if I did not know and had to ask?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The group eats and rests in Edmond's front room. Kester seems to have worked out some kind of system in case anyone needs isolation and is very proud of this, although it mainly seems to consist of handing over control to the next eldest of the Little Lamms.

The next morning it becomes apparent that all in the room, except for Kester, have contracted blood veil judging by the rapid onset of symptoms, but Ignatius is able to use the wand to heal everyone afflicted (Edmond, Ignatius, Manachan, Mhairi and Jeremiah).

[sblock=OOC]
I'm easy, I think we can assume that Edmond fills in Ignatius and Mhairi whilst resting. If you go to the start of the OOC thread there are some summaries as well.

I'm assuming the next step is to visit the Marshal, just waiting to see if there are any special measures or preparations you want to take.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

" You seem to have been very busy of late, my young friend, " says Ignatius to Manachan. " In my day I have been called " Crazy " by some, but it seems that woman you encountered is truly disturbed. Whoever this man she is bound up with is, he must be very dangerous. "


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Waking up with a contagious disease that turns you into a zombie had shaken Mhairi to the very core of her being.  Here was something that she couldn't run away from, seduce, or divert to her advantage - it had to be confronted and stopped.  _You're lucky Edmond was so strict, girl.  There's no telling how many people might have got sick if he hadn't been a big stick-in-the-mud..._

As the subject of visting the Marshall comes up, Mhairi becomes obviously reluctant to go.  At the first available opportunity she takes Edmond aside and whispers, "Do I really have to come see the Marshall?  It's...um...not something I ever really wanted to do y'know?  It's, like, been a life's goal to avoid going to see the Marshall...  Promise I'll stay out of trouble!"


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond looks somewhat abashed, but then thin smile appears for a moment.

"You're not getting to interrogation, you're getting conscripted. Marshal should know about new members of the group as we're fairly fluid in membership. Unless, of course, you'd like NOT to be paid for your work.

Maybe I forgot to mention, but we're special unit of Korvosan Guard."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi looks taken aback for a second, enormously surprised that Edmond and his friends basically work for the crown.  "Well, that's answered in one question.  I hope...  So I DO get paid?  Or some sort of benefits...like, I dunno, let's hypothetically say... Immunity to prosecution? For working for her?"


----------



## Neurotic

"Forget Lamm and your former company. This is law _enforcement_ not thieves guild or smugglers organization. You don't get out-of-jail-card. But you do get magical goodies, freedom to bash in the door and feeling good about doing good.

You know, since you returned to my life, I feel I spoke more words explaining then I had to do it before for Manachan, Kester and Brindom together."

He softens this last with sparkle in his eyes which doesn't quite translate into smile. His voice remains monotone.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi flashed a smile back to Edmond and whispered conspirationally, "I just like the sound of your voice, keep it up." She added "So, do we get to keep anything that we might find while working for the crown, or is it all the Queen's?  And do I get to actually meet the Queen?  If one of those is a yes, then I'm in."


----------



## Dr Simon

The group sets off to see the Marshall, but when you reach the nearest bridge that connects Old Korvosa to the rest of the city you find it guarded by two Grey Maidens.

"Sorry Citizens," says one of the Maidens, her voice echoing and muffled by the unnerving faceless helm that she wears. "By order of the Queen Old Korvosa is under quarantine. No-one may enter or leave."

OOC: Image added for the benefit of the newcomers.


----------



## Kaodi

_I have not been with this group one day and already we are under quarantine. What luck..._

The ifrit, perhaps unaware of the disdain authority figures diplay for being questioned, asks, " No one at all, you say? No exceptions? Surely such fine, knowledgeable woman as yourselves would be aware of who might be allowed to pass, despite the Quarantine. "


----------



## Dr Simon

The Grey Maidens regard Ignatius silently, their blank helms betraying no emotion. The pause stretches out uncomfortably.

"Members of the Grey Maidens, of course, and the Queen's Physicians," says one in a flat voice.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

On sight of such strong, independent looking women Mhairi straightens her shoulders and assumes a haughty look.  "Even those that travel on the Marshall's business are prohibited from travel?  Do we look like the common peasantry?  No?  Where is your officer?  I'd like a word with her.  In private..."​


----------



## Kaodi

" Well then, " says Ignatius, " it is comforting to know we are not being abandoned by the Queen in this dire hour. "


----------



## Dr Simon

"The Marshall's business? Any proof of that?"


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Continuing her lofty and aristocratic bearing, Mhairi replied "Not to you, there isn't.  Where's your officer?  We would speak with her."


----------



## Neurotic

Way to jump into hot water! Especially since we were to go to Marshal without doctors knowing  Did you check if we had some proof we're working for The Guard?  BWAHAhahaha!


----------



## Axel

OOC:  More to the point, I was pretty sure we didn't have any proof (as a player) other than, at a stretch, the recently salvaged doc's mask.  Mhairi herself doesn't think things through terribly well (Wis=10) and should probably be CN, not TN.  Still, RP is supposed to be about having fun as well as story development, right?    In any case, something might happen...poking bee hives and all that.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius gently shunts Mhairi to the side and interposes himself between her an the guardswoman. " What my companion here meant to say was that this special service to the Marshall was at the personal behest of the Queen, " says the ifrit in an attempt to defuse the situation. " It was offered on account of the returen of one of the Queen's trinkets that had been pilfered by the notorious criminal, Lamm. Is that not how it went, Edmond? "


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond, never a people person, just nods.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Sorry, forgot my power cord the other day after work and my battery's shot, then had a crazy weekend.

Manachan trails along behind the others, a very bemused look on his face as he watches the interplay between the two recent additions to the Marshal's service. _Ignatius seems little changed and still handles himself as well as ever, but this Mhairi . . . she could be trouble on the half-shell. Still, Edmond knows her, and seems to think she'll be OK._


----------



## Dr Simon

The two maidens turn their blank faceplates to each other.

"We've heard of you," says one of them. "You can pass through..." They step aside to allow passage across the bridge.

*****
Citadel Volshyanek is a shadow of its former self. The Korvosan Guard seems greatly diminished in number and those that remain look care-worn and exhausted, as does Marshall Kroft. She looks the two newcomers with just a flicker of interest.

"More new recruits, Edmond? I wish I had whatever you do, I'm running out of able-bodied guards." Her expression becomes concerned. "The little one, D'jhan, what happened to him?"


----------



## Neurotic

"He...saw too much in too short a time. He's somewhere in retreat. Brindom was recalled into the temple.

This two are friends of Manachan and myself. They'll help."

Edmond indicates Ignatius and Mhairi in order.

OOC: are we alone with her?


----------



## Dr Simon

Kroft nods.

"He's tougher than he looks, I think," she says, "but I was worried from the first if this was the right role for him. Well, as long as he's safe." She turns to Mhairi and Ignatius. "Anyone who offers to help Korvosa is most welcome," she says. "What brings you here, Edmond? Some lead concerning the plague, I guess?"

OOC: Yes, you are alone in Kroft's office with her.


----------



## Kaodi

" It is an honour, Marshall Kroft, " says Ignatius, bowing politely. " It seemed like chance that my wanderings brought me back to my young friend Manachan's side in this dark hour. But the gods can work in mysterious ways. I believe it is the will of Sarenrae that I stay, and I will do my best to aid in the restoration of this city to good health. "


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"Wooo, listen to you lot with your high minded language.  I'm here for two things.  Firstly, it's personal.  They - whoever they might be, tried to kill me with their damned plague.  Secondly, well, a girl's gotta eat if you know what I mean.  So, I figure killing two birds with one stone's a good deal, right?  Saving a city must be worth a packet!  Besides, a lot of the guards around town are pretty cute."  Mhairi smiled disarmingly, hoping that outright honesty might work, since it did with the armoured guards.  She has never truly been honest to others about her various professions and goals.  

_At least she's a woman.  Male authority figures are always corrupt, as near as I can tell...  I don't know enough powerful women to tell if they are too._


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond tells the Marshal of what they found out in few words and as dry a report a she ever had 'pleasure' hearing.

"I believe we need to strike at the core of the doctors if there is any chance of getting this plague under control. I don't think they'll heal anyone. I will set Varisians on making the copies of the masks and try  to get them exchanged for real masks so we can see if doctors themselves know the cure. Maybe wererats can do it, I think they would jump at the opportunity to have city in debt.

Of course, silent entering has never been our strong suit, so I'm open to other suggestions."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"Maybe we could just pay Doc Davalus a visit?  The rest of the doctors might not be willingly doing the wrong thing, and are just doing as they're told."

"As a second avenue of information, someone had to send these boxes from outside the city.  Who owned the ship, or at least who was in charge of finding it a cargo?"


----------



## Kaodi

" Speaking of Davalus and his associated B7, does anyone happen to know what his first initial, " R " stands for? " asks Ignatius. " I would hate to walk in on him unprepared and discover it stood for " Rolth " . Though the idea that the head of the Queen's Physicians and the necromancer Rolth are one in the same is probably, you know, crazy. But better cautious than dead. "


----------



## Dr Simon

"Reiner, I believe," says Kroft. "Rolth has been a thorn in the side of the city long before this Doctor Davalaus turned up." She rubs her chin thoughtfully. "Come to think of it, he _did_ arrive to offer his services suspiciously quickly after this blood veil first began to make itself known."

She walks over to a large and worn map of Korvosa hanging on the wall of her office.

"Davaulus and the Queen's Physicians have made this old warehouse on West Dock their headquarters," she says, pointing to the map. "It's now called the Hospice of the Blessed Maiden; I would guess if there's anything to be found, it'd be found there." The building is close to Zellara's house and Lamm's old headquarters, back where it all began.

"This is public knowledge, of course," she says. "Officially I have nothing to do with this. Don't forget that there is a death penalty posted for interfering with the Queen's Physicians. Given your, er, association with the Queen it may be possible to get it overturned if you are caught, but I expect Her Majesty has forgotten your services by now."


----------



## Neurotic

"Leave that to us, Marshal. You have many allies in the city. How do nobles take this? We had that crazy undead party, are there any other happenings we should know about?"


----------



## Kaodi

_Death penalty, eh? I cannot say I like the sound of that. I mean, assuming the Queen were sincere, I suppose it could be justified given the circumstances. But something is definitely wrong here. Sometimes there are higher laws that must be put before the ones of mortal rulers..._


----------



## Dr Simon

"Nothing of that scale," says Kroft. "I mean, the nobles aren't as affected by this plague as everyone else because their living conditions are better, but they're not immune by any means. Most of them seem to have either left the city for their holiday villas or are hunkering down same as the rest of us."


----------



## Kaodi

" Do you have an idea of how many access points this warehouse has? Is it built over the water, or over a sewer system? " asks the ifrit.


----------



## Dr Simon

The Marshall shrugs.

"No idea," she says. "If you want to know that sort of thing I suggest a ercon mission. But I guess you realise that already." she adds with a sly grin.


----------



## Kaodi

" Let's get to it then, " says Ignatius, returning a smile. " I think we have someone with us would would make an excellent scout. Do you not agree, Mhairi? " The ifrit seems to be raring to go, and to the observant it is apparent that when he gets excited, his fiery hair seems to lengthen a little bit as it flickers about more wildly.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi stares at Ignatius with one arched eyebrow.  "I haven't the faintest idea what you're inferring Ignatius.  But if you're offering to take me for a walk down to the waterfront, I think its a delightful idea.  Just let me get changed first - these shoes are no good for walking around the filthy streets.


----------



## Kaodi

Somewhat taken aback, Ignatius stammers, " Oh, uh, I meant, um, you know, taking a look around all, ah... quiet like. " Regaining composure, he adds " But I suppose if you would like to do a walkby casing, we could do that instead. "


----------



## Neurotic

"We can discuss tactics later. Marshal, is there a chance we get a pass through the quarantine so we don't get constantly challenged at checkpoints? We have ways around it, but it would be easier with permission."


[sblock=for OOC discussion]
Just listing our current resources:
were-rats as stealth scouts
were-rats as guides through the sewers
Varisians in their own way - mostly information about the city
Jeremiah as low level? enchanter capable of making scrolls at need and identifying strange items.
Edmonds teacher and patron, priest Julius
otyugh in the cemetery as good way to dispose of unwanted things
little Lamms, although in-game, Edmond would vehemently resist using them 
gryphon rider (I forgot the name)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Axel said:


> Mhairi stares at Ignatius with one arched eyebrow.  "I haven't the faintest idea what you're inferring Ignatius.  But if you're offering to take me for a walk down to the waterfront, I think its a delightful idea.  Just let me get changed first - these shoes are no good for walking around the filthy streets.






Kaodi said:


> Somewhat taken aback, Ignatius stammers, " Oh, uh, I meant, um, you know, taking a look around all, ah... quiet like. " Regaining composure, he adds " But I suppose if you would like to do a walkby casing, we could do that instead. "




Manachan smiles gleefully to see someone else the target of Mhairi's attention, and nods his readiness to go a-scouting again. "Let's be about this, then. We need to end this plague quickly, and bring those responsible for so much loss of life to justice."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Still staring at Ignatius, Mhairi adds icily "There's never any harm in taking a stroll, is there?"

Returning to the rest of the conversation, she hopes to conclude the meeting quickly.  "Right then, let's go eh?  I want to catch this plague-monger before I grow too old to care."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kroft gives you signed affidavits stating "The bearer of this document is given leave to travel the length and breadth of Korvosa without let or hindrance, by order of the Korvosan Guard," marked with a wax seal.

"I'm not sure how much good it will do you, though," she says sadly. "The authority of the Grey Maidens seems to supercede mine."

****

The Hospice of the Blessed Maiden is a an old warehouse near the docks on the Jeggare River. As a warehouse it has no windows; only a single door on the street side and three sets of large loading doors on the dockside. A string of ill-looking supplicants wait outside the street entrance, above which is written the name "Hospice of the Blessed Maiden" as well as the winged sun emblem of Sarenrae. Not quite obscured by age is the old lettering that declare the building was once "Arkona Imports".

There are no sign of guards or Physicians outside the building.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], what does Edmond know of Arcona Imports (is that merchant society?)

Knowledge (local) +10


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Edmond]
House Arkona, one of the four Great Houses of Korvosan nobility, known as the "Lords of Old Korvosa" because of their stronghold in that party of the city (although the Arkona never refer to themselves that way).

House Arkona are rich and powerful thanks to their trading contracts, notably with Vudra. The current head of the family is Glorio Arkona - handsome and energetic, many think that he is the secret identity of Blackjack.

His sister was possibly the mysterious "M" who supplied livestock to All The World's Meat and sponsored Verik Vancaskerkin to rebel.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

"So, umm....what's the plan guys?  Just go up and knock, asking to see the Doc?  Count me out if that's what you're doing...  I have NO wish to walk amongst the sick."


----------



## Neurotic

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=Edmond]Glorio Arkona - handsome and energetic, many think that he is the secret identity of Blackjack.
> 
> His sister was possibly the mysterious "M" who supplied livestock to All The World's Meat and sponsored Verik Vancaskerkin to rebel.
> [/sblock]




So, generally one of 'good guys' although unproven...

"Why would you be afraid of walking into the hospital when you walk among the sick as soon as you step out of the house? We can heal. But don't worry about that. I would prefer more subtle approach. I'll see if Jeremiah has some scrying scrolls or some other magic. We'll also make plan once we're further away."

OOC: please read my hide block few posts above...there are the options as I see them, feel free to add to them, especially [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] and [MENTION=17691]Ambrus[/MENTION]


----------



## Kaodi

" I think we should look for an entrance to the sewers nearby and see if we cannot find some way to get into the warehouse from below, " says Ignatius, who is busy wrapping a long strip of cloth around his head to hide his rather conspicuous features. Not that carrying around a shield that is clearly a symbol of the Dawnflower is rather inconspicuous itself, mind you.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"It's not the sick that bother me Edmond.  I've seen enough of them already.  It's the fact there are so MANY of them under one roof.  Why risk my health when I don't need to?  Though the sewers sound just as unpleasant!"  Mhairi's nose wrinkled in disgust.  "Why?  Why would you mention sewers?!" she asked, rounding on Ignatius.

"There simply has to be a better way in.  How do they light the inside?  There should be a skylight, or some sort of louvre arrangement to see within the building.  That's the easiest, AND least unpleasant way in.  Unless any of you have some sort of crazy magic that can help?"

OOC: [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION]. Moving options discussion to OOC...less pollution in here.


----------



## Kaodi

" However disgusting the sewers may be to you, " says Ignatius, " I assure you it is not half as revolting as swimming is to me. And having done that, perhaps I was not thinking that our comfort level was of primary concern. No one ever died from falling off a sewer, after all. "


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi squinted at the warehouse, unaccustomed to the bright daylight.  "There's a skylight up there.  Looks like three stories...we can get in through the roof if you don't want to try the front door.  I'd rather that than the stinking sewers.  Anything before the sewers!"


----------



## Neurotic

"While we're here at the docks, I'd like to find Miss Yellow-eyes and see if we could get some underground scouting too.

You should get over your dislike, Mhairi, the sewers are unpleasant place, true, but people still live there."


Searching out one were rat is not quite quick, but he knows where and when of city sewers. Once he finds new leader of the rat pack:
"Good evening, Miss Yelloweyes. I have an offer to make. How would you like your people to live above ground, serve as guards to a merchant house and in general have the city in debt?"

OOC: Sorry all for talking spot light for the moment, but I think we can always go in above (although not all of us can climb easily  ) - but we should know what is discarded from the hospital...it may give us clues. I promise, I will not ask for the ultimate horror of swimming in sewers


----------



## Dr Simon

Eries can usually be found down by the docks in North Point rather than in the sewers. She makes a living of sorts as a seller of fish. Her beady eyes have a glint to them as Edmond makes his offer.

"Sounds like an impossible dream to me," she says, "but keep talking."


----------



## Neurotic

"Well, as guards to merchants house, it would be my own. I don't yet have merchant contacts, but that will change once this passes. mer'Cauthon will live again.

For the other, there is something not right with this disease. It was spread on purpose, we found that doctors mask which protects specifically against this disease and they came to offer help very quickly after the start as if they were waiting for it. There is no other way they could have heard of it so soon even if THEY could teleport.

So, the city will accept you as helpers whether they want or not because currently WE are the city. I will see this cleaned up. I could use your help in going around the sewers, using you as scouts from underground or in any other capacity you offer. I WILL NOT demand fighting force from you, but I will keep you appraised and will accept volunteers.

This fight is for Korvosa. You may think you're ostracized, but consider what your life would be without the city? You'd have to relocate or go feral. This is YOUR city too."

Normally expresionless voice of Edmond raises as he gets caught up in his speech, emotions stirring, his eyes flashing in colors of the rainbow, sparks flying over Deathwail blade as his magic manifests on strong emotions.

"I'm not promising this will be easy, but I won't have your people in suicide teams or use them in other inappropriate situations, but I will not keep them from risks either. We're going to scout one building tonight and we could use scouts and guides from under and also one accomplished climber from above. What say you?"

As he forces his emotions down, his voice drops to normal and magical lights die down. He looks at the wererat calmly.


----------



## Dr Simon

Eries rubs her hands nervously as Edmond speaks.

"Let me talk to them," she says. "I'll see if anyone is willing to volunteer. Come back at nightfall."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi's relief at not having to enter the sewers was so heavy it almost had a physical presence.  Certainly she couldn't keep from smiling at everyone and anyone.  Flashing another smile before the crabby lady was gone, she asked "Umm...Miss Yellow-eyes is it?  Nice name, by the way.  Suits you.  By any chance do you know a ship called the Direption?  A...ummm...a friend of mine was on it and I'd like to meet him when it comes in."


----------



## Dr Simon

Eries stares at Mhairi in a disconcerting fashion.

"Never heard of it," she says. "Can't be a regular visitor to the city. Try City Hall up in North Point or, if you can't be bothered wasting your life with bureaucrats, you could try asking in the Laughing Wave."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi managed to affect an air of disappointment, although she had heard all she needed.  Sailors liked to talk to pretty girls."Oh...ok.  Thanks Miss Yellow Eyes."

ooc: Threw a sense motive to see if she gets a hunch about her stare...no such luck.


----------



## Kaodi

" Now that arrangements have been made, " says Ignatius, " Is there anything else me might attend to in the intervening hours, or should we just find a nice tavern and relax? "


----------



## Neurotic

"I would like to remind Jeremiah to start making some silversheen if he knows how, but I'd avoid crossing the bridge if it's not essential. So, no, we sit tight, maybe walk around the sickbay one more time later today. Maybe we catch a rumor or two about people going out cured."


----------



## Dr Simon

The rest of the day passes uneventfully. From time to time small groups of people showing signs of blood veil are brought to the Hostel by Grey Maidens, but nobody apart from the Grey Maidens leaves again.

As night falls you meet up with Eries Yelloweyes again, in an alleyway near where she sets out her stall at daytime. A hooded figure accompanies her.

"This is Red," she says, "He's volunteered to help you."

Red gives a nod. You see a ratty snout beneath the hood.

"I's run the Shingles all me life," he says. "Ain't nothin' to teach me 'bout climbin'."

"Got some of my people to scout the Undercity for you too," says Eries. "Ent no way into that building from beneath, 's completely sealed, no connections to the Undercity."


----------



## Neurotic

"Good to meet you, Red. Thank you, miss Eries." Edmond bows slightly to both then continues focusing on Red
"I am Edmond mer'Cauthon. These are my friends, Manachan, Mhairi and Ignatius. Did you, by any chance, climb the hospice already?"

After the answer:
"Mhairi will accompany you tonight. We need to agree on some form of communication to know when and where can we come to climb after you or to come to the rescue. I trust you two can come to an understanding and plan of action as I'm no good with night reconnoissance."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi smiled inwardly at Edmond's naivety.  _At least he can genuinely claim to have never planned a robbery._

"Well, having two of us makes as twice as vulnerable to being seen.  Especially if we climb together.  And signals can be heard or seen by anyone.  Unless you use magic...hmm...don't s'pose you've got anything that'd help?"  The diminutive half-elf paused for a second, rubbing her chin and thinking hard.  Beneath the exterior shell Mhairi really wasn't the stupid vamp people often wrote her off to be.

She continued rattling off her idea in a rapid-fire of words.  "We'll climb opposite sides at the same time.  I'll take a rope, wrapped around my stomach it doesn't get in the way.  If you've got one too Red, so much the better.  Fifty feet or so should be more than enough to drop to the ground from somewhere on the roof.  Give us five minutes to climb and secure the rope, then head to the middle of the sides we went up and come join us.  One of you can go to one, two the other...doesn't matter really.  Tug the rope twice and wait for a single tug in response before trusting your weight to it.  From there we can get in from the skylight, though the how will have to wait till I can see it.  Simple enough to be idiot proof?"


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond thinks for a moment.
"I thought you're going scouting, not that we're doing full scale assault. What if they have guards above? What about us being heard? What about traps set?

How about you strike a match when it's free to climb? Anybody could see it, but it will last only a moment and doubtful that anyone from the inside will see it...we can then approach and you will not be pressed for time in your examinations."


----------



## Kaodi

" There is a good chance that scouting will be merely a prelude to a full scale assault, " says the ifrit, " for which we must be ready. You never know, Mhairi might discover something which we will only have one chance to stop by surprise. For instance, who knows what they are doing with the people they have admitted... "


----------



## Dr Simon

Axel said:


> "We'll climb opposite sides at the same time.  I'll take a rope, wrapped around my stomach it doesn't get in the way.  If you've got one too Red, so much the better.




Red opens his cloak to reveal a rope looped across his body. He says nothing, but his whiskers twitch.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"Well, there's two things wrong with that, Edmond.  One, there are people going in and not coming out.  Are they being turned into zombies, like you said happened at that horrid party?  I don't want anything to do with zombies!  Two, don't you want to look?  Like - I thought you'd be curious.  All of you would be curious and want to see...though I suppose the sound of a bunch of mammoths wearing heavy-as armour on the roof would give us away."  Mhairi paused for a moment again...thinking.

"If you don't want to come see, that's fine.  One of us will light a small fire if we need help or there's something you should see - I have a tindertwig.  If you don't see both of us by dawn come and smash the door down.  Good enough now?"


----------



## Neurotic

"I am curious, yes. But I trust you and Red will find out most you can without us mammoths trampling around. I'm not asking you to fight your way in. That's my, well, our job.

Manachan can be closer to the rope in case you get in tight situation, we'll get there as fast as possible. And if you judge we can climb without being detected, you light your tindertwig. Deal?"


----------



## Axel

*Mhaii*

"Deal."  Mhairi dropped her backpack to the ground and pulled out a silken rope.  She then lifted up her shirt, and the chain shirt she wore underneath these days, to the base of her breasts and began winding the rope around her torso.  When she had finished, her body had noticeably thickened - the rope was stretching the chain shirt to it's limit.

"Right then, ready?"  She glanced at Red for confirmation.  Without waiting further she strode across to Ignatius and reached up to his head, pulling him down for a kiss.  "You can have more if you save me," she quietly adds through a smile, before turning away towards the warehouse to begin the stealthy dash over to the wall.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius is startled by Mhairi, but he acquiesces. She is, after all, a beautiful young woman, and despite his apperance as a holy man, the ifrit is no ascetic. He raises a hand as she turns away, as if he does not want her to leave, but in the back of his mind...

_Oh no, it is happening again! I have barely known this elvenblooded woman for two days, and already she has been ensnarred by my natural charm. I just hope that is does not eventually lead to trouble, like it did with Father, and all those others after him..._


----------



## Neurotic

Can't give XP to you two, I have to spread love some more, but would if I could


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi had a huge grin on her face as she loped between shadowy areas, closing in on the warehouse.  _That was crazy girl!  What were you thinking!!  _The urge to look back and see what Ignatius was doing was strong, but she resisted.

She glanced around once, to see if there was anyone watching from a different angle.  And to see if Red was still with her.  Mhairi motioned him to take the closer wall while she looped around to the left and climb the opposite side.  She paused at the base of the wall, giving her ears a chance to hear anyone closing in on her, and her eyes the opportunity to see her next move.  She still couldn't stop grinning...  _Concentrate now!  They're all counting on you.  And you don't want some icky were-rat to show you up._

OOC:  Moving at full speed (35'), which she can do with stealth "on" due to rogue ability or somesuch.  Anyway, she's quick.  That's why she took the far wall.



Neurotic said:


> Can't give XP to you two, I have to spread love some more, but would if I could



  I am to please.    I'm just glad Ignatius/Kaodi went along with it.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I can't give XP either! Need to find some random thread and say "I agree!"

Red and Mhairi climb up the side of the former warehouse and soon pass over the ridge of the roof. They move stealthily across to the skylight and look down. 

The warehouse extends all the way from floor to ceiling, so the drop inside is as large as the one outside. Down at ground level are hundreds of beds, each one holding a Korvosan; some sleeping, some writhing. Moving amongst them in and out of view are some Queen's Physicians.

Between floor and ceiling you can make out a series of catwalks above the sick bay. Red taps Mhairi and points. There are two, maybe more, Grey Maidens patrolling these catwalks.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi stared quizzically at the sight.  Grey Maidens implied things were done with the Queen's consent.  Unless...

_Don't go that route yet.  The simplest explanation is normally right._ _Except with magic..._

She whispered in Red's ear "Count them and watch them."  Mhairi moved around the skylight, taking her time observing from each side.  The rope wrapped around her midrif made her stiffer than she was used to.  _It itches too, but at least it keeps me warm.  

_The girl was looking for offices, or any sort of desk where the people in charge would be.  _Hey, even a trapdoor would be nice.  Isn't that where the evil genius always lives?  Anything but open space...by all the gods, a moth could not get down there without being seen.  Patience.  Patience is key here.  Sooner or later something will change that we can take advantage of.

_Reluctantly Mhairi began unwinding her rope, uncomfortably aware of Red's eyes periodocally darting to her partially exposed body.  _Even when he has a job to do!  Ugh...men are all the same.  _She nearly rolled her eyes in frustration.  _Just ignore it.  Now...where can we tie this off to?_


----------



## Dr Simon

After a while, Red shifts over to Mhairi. Being typical Chelaxianstyle architecture, the warehouse has some uselessly ornamental pantiles that, however, provide a useful hitching place for the rope.

"I count two Maidens on the catwalks and I think two more below, but there are places I's cain't see from here. All I sees is big warehouse, ain't no easy sneakin'."

Meanwhile, at ground level, the others see a large blonde woman leave the warehouse, with a scarf over her face. She ushers some people in front of her, all evidently blood veil supplicants who are pleading with her. As she locks the front door to the building she waves the people off.

"We're shut for the night," she says brusquesly. "Come back tomorrow."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"Yeah, I can't see any way in from up here either.  Unless you've got a thunderstone or something else we can throw off to make a distraction.  Even that's probably not much help against four professional guards.  Let's give it five more minutes and then we'll go down."


----------



## Kaodi

As he watches what is happening on the roof, Ignatius whispers to his companions, " If we are forced into a confrontation with the Grey Maidens and the Queen's Physicians, do we merely try to subdue them? Or, on the assumption that they are traitors to Korvosa, do we use lethal force? " The ifrit is not very comfortable asking that question, but the middle of a fight would be no time to have such a debate.

_I am not sure I should be so eager to bring vengeance, even righteous vengeance, upon these people. The Everlight teaches us that redemption should be offered where appropriate, but the thought of making someone sick on purpose just makes me so_ angry.


----------



## Neurotic

"If we get proof they are killing the people inside or really spreading the disease, kill, no mercy. We are of the guard and there are certain things punishable by death. Until we do, kill if you must, refrain otherwise. There may be small subgroup that does evil and these people may genuinely trying to help. I don't think so, but cannot be sure. Yet."


----------



## Kaodi

" That is a good point, Edmond, " says Ignatius. " In any case, I just hope we have some answers before this night is done. I have a feeling something big is on the horizon... "


----------



## Dr Simon

"Thunderstone's to noisy," says Red, shaking his head. "Needs to get someone on inside, I says."

Mhairi and Red climb back down to report their findings to the others.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Standing with the group again, Mhairi explains "The place is really too well lit and open to duck in unnoticed.  They keep the sick on the ground floor, with a few doctors around them.  The juiciest bit though, is that there are Grey Maidens inside."  Mhairi pauses, and grins for effect.

"Red counted two on the ground, two on catwalks above.  I agree with him.  For what it's worth, we need a better way in or some huge diversion...like setting that warehouse next to it on fire or something."


----------



## Kaodi

" I will not allow anyone to set a building on fire on the mere chance that it will draw them out of the warehouse, " says Ignatius firmly. " Fire is dangerous and unpredictable, and you can never be sure it will not spread. No, with a warehouse full of innocent people next door, it is just out of the question. " The ifrit's jaw is firmly set, and it is not likely he will be swayed. 

After an uncomfortable pause, the ifrit reaches into his backpack, drawing something out that is wrapped in cloth. " I do, however, have something that may work just as well, " he says as he unwraps the bundle, revealing what appears to be a delicate tin music box. " This little wonder can, in short bursts, imitate all manner of raucous noises. Be they batte, riots, or even a great conflagration. We might be able to draw them out with it. "


----------



## Neurotic

"And I can create distracting lights more or less at will. Just be sure not to look if you see scintillating orbs or light on the wall flickers in multiple hues."

OOC: 5/day, edmond can create hypnotic pattern  which should take care of at least some opposition


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi pouts slightly as setting a fire is ruled out.  _I did so want to see if real Ifrit can burn things like they can in stories..._

"Steady on about the diversions guys.  There are four guards.  It'd have to be almost a riot for all of them to be distracted.  A music box and fancy light patterns might not do it.  There could be other ways...like playing dress ups as a Grey Maiden.  Or sick person.  Or...a doctor?  THAT shouldn't be too hard with the mask 'n' all.


----------



## Kaodi

" People do seem to give me the benefit of the doubt often enough when I resort to mistruths, " says Ignatius, " but I cannot say I am particularly good with them. I do not think I could pull off such a deception. "

The ifrit runs his fingers across the patterns etched into the box. " But what precisely do we need to accomplish with this plan? Get them to open the door so that we may jump them, or merely to infiltrate and scout? "


----------



## Neurotic

"We're not in it to avoid fighting and enter unnoticed, just to enter. We can fight the guards as needed, but more of them disabled, the better. I wouldn't mind having thunderstone or two, just in case."

"To mask as Maidens we should be female, which we are not, and have that armor which also we don't. To be doctors, we would need to ditch weapons and armor which we won't. So...let's knock. You two..."
Edmond indicates Mhairi and Red
"harry them from above, use ranged weapons if you can, you'll be fairly safe there. We will take care of those downstairs. I, or rather, Ignatius will ask nicely in the name of the temple to check what is done in here so the temple can widen it's efforts.

What do you think?"


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi bristles at Edmonds comments.  Hey!!  I'm female.  Neither do I think much of weapons and armour thank you!  

"Your plan seems unnecessarily obvious Edmond.  Whoever opposes us are smart and devious people.  The best way to find anything incriminating is to catch them with their pants down.  Mhairi ponders for a minute longer.  

"Still, it won't hurt to ask...I suppose.  There are ways of asking that might suit better than others.  And it would make sense to knock in the daytime...


----------



## Dr Simon

"I's not coming in daytime," says Red, twitching his whiskers. "You be wanting dawn as a good time for breaking in. Normal people all asleep then. I's not so sure about the Grey Maidens though, alright."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"And I have no use for armor and little for weapons. And am passably skilled in the healing arts, though I'd be hard pressed to pull off an act as a true physician for any length of time.

"I will, as usual, bow to the will of the group; however, I have strong objections to attacking - let alone slaying - those who we are not certain have committed a crime."

[sblock=Nifty New Character Pic]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

" I too have misgivings, Manachan, " says Ignatius, " But given the circumstances, I am not sure we can risk leaving them be without trying to discover the truth. If they do truly have the best interests of the city at heart, they might yet personal forgive us the assault. Though the law, of course, will likely see it otherwise. "

" In any case, I could attempt to persuade them to let me in to observe their healing techniques. It would not exactly be a lie; if they know something about treating this disease, I could make use of such knowledge. "


----------



## Neurotic

"Well, let's get moving then. I still think Red and Mhairi should be on the roof, just in case, but I'll let them decide what they want to do. Ignatius and Manachan, you go on and ask. I'll be close enough to support you, not so close to appear threatening."


----------



## Dr Simon

Red looks to Mhairi and shrugs.

"Two-pronged assault, rough and smooth. Maybe they makes enough noise we can slip in unseen, but those two on the catwalks'll be tricky. What's you think, girl?"


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius, first making sure that his unique features are covered, walks up to the door to the warehouse. After saying a quiet prayer, he gathers his courage and knocks thrice on the door. " Excuse me, " he says in a non-threatening voice, " But may I have a word with whoever is in charge here? " He glances back at Manachan for a bit of reassurance while waiting for an answer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan pats Ignatius comfortingly on the shoulder and nods his encouragement.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"We'll make something up, Red.  I don't know yet..."  Mhairi turned for the building again and climbed, disillusioned.  Things weren't going to change inside just because Iggy knocked on the door.  They needed something dramatic like a fire or a riot - people always grabbed their most precious things first.

On reaching the top she checked the rope was still secure, and crouched down to watch again.  To pass the time, and keep warm, the half-elf took out her small crossbow and checked it, before loading it with care.


----------



## Dr Simon

After Ignatius knocks there is a long pause during which it seems like nothing is happening. Finally there are sounds of somebody on the other side of the door, and of bolts being slid. The door opsn slightly to reveal a Grey Maiden blocking the way.

"Come back tomorrow, Citizen," she says, her voice hollow from her blank-faced helm.


----------



## Kaodi

" My companion and I, " says Ignatius, gesturing towards Manachan, " were merely hoping we could observe the techniques of the Queen's Physicians in treating the disease. I am something of a healer myself, and I thought that with their guidance I could lend a hand in stemming the tide of its spread. "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan leans in slightly as he speaks in support of Ignatius. "And I learned somewhat of the healing arts in my Monastery. We are working to succor those still on the streets who've been taken by the disease, and could use the insights we could gain from observing your physicians."









*OOC:*


Sorry - Got a crappy roll (as usual) so I was only able to bump your check by 2. Still, a 27 ain't half bad . . .


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Perched on the roof like a gargoyle, Mhairi ensures the skylight is unlocked and able to be readily opened should she need to duck inside quickly while Red keeps an eye on the Grey Maidens again.  

"Any time they're all looking the other way, tell me and I'm going in, Red," she says, studying the area immediately below for how far off the catwalks she is and any other obstacles in the way.  "I might have to just jump and roll.  If I do, cover me with the crossbow."


----------



## Dr Simon

"There's no-one here can help you at the moment, Citizens," says the Grey Maiden. "Come back tomorrow." She moves to close the door again.

[sblock=Manachan]
There is a brief hesitation before the Maiden speaks; she's either unsure she's doing the right thing or she's lying outright.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mhairi]
You reckon about 20 ft. down to the catwalk, a difficult but possible drop.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

With a way in identified, Mhairi continues to crouch and observe.  "Red, if they look away long enough just lift the skylight.  I'll drop right in."


----------



## Kaodi

" If we are able to help, would it not be better for us to come in presently and observe before the morning rush when things are likely to get a little crazy? " asks Ignatius. 

[sblock=OOC]I apologize if everyone has been waiting for me. I sort of expected Manachan might have something to do or say based on whatever that message says, but after six days since the last post, I am guessing that is not the case.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Well...," says the Maiden. "Perhaps, Citizen, but there is only the night-shift here. Come back tomorrow and make an appointment to see Doctor Devaulus."

[sblock=OOC]
I should point out how I tend to run persuasion attempts - I tend to shift attitude step by step, rather than allow a single good roll to move a character from Hostile to Friendly in one step. Also, with Sense Motive I will often roll secretly and then dole out hints in the narrative, unless anyone specifically asks or states that their character is looking for a specific reaction.

Also, some NPCs have "hot buttons"; topics or areas that, if mentioned IC, will grant a bonus or penalty, or outright success or fail, on any interpersonal rolls. I've found it allows for a good mix of player input, but also I believe that if a player has created a character with a good Diplomacy score, that ought to count for something.

Just so you know!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about that - when I first read the post I was trying to figure out a way to get the info to Ignatius without tipping our hand, then ran out of time and forgot what I was doing.[/sblock]

Manachan moves forward slightly and rests a hand on Ignatius' shoulder. He speaks softly to the Gray Maiden, but allows a note of urgency to enter his voice as well. As he speaks certain words, he gives Ignatius' shoulder a slight squeeze.

"We understand your position . . . we know firsthand how difficult it is to watch this disease take the lives of citizens and to know that nothing we're doing seems to help. But by morning more lives in _our_ care will have been lost as well. We'll speak with Dr. Devaulus, but couldn't we come in and observe a bit tonight as well?"

[sblock=OOC]OK, trying to do a couple of things at once here - both persuade the Gray Maiden and pass a message to Ignatius.

If we've heard the name Dr. Devaulus before - which I honestly can't remember and don't have time this morning to go back through the thread and seee - the message will be moot.

The message for Ignatius is just to stress the importance of having the name and to let him know that he can decide whether or not to break off this operation now that we have that information. This woman seems sincere to Manachan; between that and his LG alignment he's having serious doubts about carrying on when this could lead to direct action against folks honestly trying to end the plague. I _think_ I got enough words in the spoken message to emphasize the right ones and get the gist of this across.

Hopefully I hit enough "hot buttons" to get a bonus on the Diplomacy as well.

Bluff (Secret Message for Ignatius) - 1d20+8=20
Diplomacy (vs. Gray Maiden) - 1d20+6=11[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

" Yes, you can trust in our shared loyalty to Queen and City that we will give you no trouble. If it would ease your mind, we would be happy to leave our armaments at the door in your care, " says Ignatius.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], are you crazy? How would we fight with leaving armaments at the door!?

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], Dr. Davalus is chief honcho among the doctors...he's the one that was introduced to us at the city guard gathering and he currently (I think) advises the Queen herself - or at least, she listens enough to him to give Gray Maidens rights of policing the city


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=OOC]I was not aware that I was negotiating for anyone other than Manachan, who can fight with his hands, and Ignatius, who can fight with magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]
I apologize, I realize it may have sounded worse then I intended...I assure you I didn't meant it as an insult or attack on your sanity 

But, don't you think you shouldn't leave Edmond outside...and his magical repertoire is quite limited. Unless of course you think to be lead inside weaponless and then shout and open the door once the trouble starts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=OOC]I think it would look kind of sketchy at this point to say: " And hey, here, by the way, is our companion who has been lurking in the shadows. "

Also, I think both Manachan and Ignatius are worried more about reconnaisance right now than combat. IC, neither of them are probably going to inclined to start a fight unless they have some sort of proof of wrongdoing to begin with.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Very well," says the Maiden. She opens the door and lets Manachan and Ignatius into a small waiting room. Stools line the walls and a desk stands on the far wall. A single door leads inwards.

"You will have to wait here," says the Maiden. She goes through the back door whilst her comrade stands guard in front of it. Shortly, a bird-masked doctor comes out of the door.

"_Well_?" he asks in a voice distorted by buzzing. With a shake of his head he lifts up the mask to reveal a plain-looking young man. "Well?" he repeats.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond approaches the door as soon as it closes. He listens closely for the signs of immediate struggle.

Not hearing any commotion, he moves back into shadows and settles for long observation. He leans on the wall, occasionally crouching to keep his legs from getting stiff, but remains vigilant and ready to charge and break the door.


----------



## Kaodi

" Good Sir, " begins Ignatius, " My companion and I would merely like to observe your work, such that we can relay the best and most proper treatment of the disease back to the healers at the Great Temple, and to other places in the city where the Queen's Physicians have been spread thin. We shall not be any trouble, and if fact we have some skills in healing that we would be happy to lend you this night as well. "


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Perched up on the roof, Mhairi began to get bored.  It combined well with being cold, she noted.  _Need to do something to distract myself.  Nothing to see here...  _"So, Red...what would you normally be doing on a night like tonight?"


----------



## Dr Simon

The physician thinks for a moment. 

"Alright," he says. "Welcome to the sickroom." Putting his bird mask back in place he passes through the inner door, gesturing for Manachan and Ignatius to follow. The Maiden, meanwhile, moves to the front door and bolts it.

Beyond the reception area the building opens out into a huge warehouse area full of beds, and each bed contains a person showing signs of Blood Veil. Dozens of them, possibly a hundred. Mostly asleep, peacefully or otherwise. There is a general stench of sickness and disinfectant and faint sounds of moaning. In the far right corner of the warehouse floor is an area given over as a kitchen. Three doors on the far side lead elsewhere.

There are four Queen's Physicians in the room, moving like crows in their bird masks between the rows of sick beds. The second Grey Maiden is on guard on the other side of the door, quickly joined by her sister from the waiting room. Overhead is a system of catwalks, and two other Grey Maidens patrol these.

The physician gestures to the sickbeds.

"_See for yourself_," he says.

Meanwhile:

Red twitches his whiskers and makes a strange chuckling sound.

"Best you don't knows," he says. Then points to the room below. Manachan and Ignatius have appeared in the warehouse. "Look, your friends are in."


----------



## Kaodi

" Ah, thank you, " says Ignatius. " If you do not mind, while I observe I may pray for guidance and good fortune in our efforts to stem the disease. " The ifrit is content to spend his time shadowing whichever physicians are administering actual treatment, using his magicsl guidance to improve the healing touch. And if the opportunity presents itself to follow one of the physicians into the adjoining rooms without arousing suspicion, he takes it. 

_Eight against four, well, I guess that is better than eight against two, if it comes to a fight, but I do not like those odds... Keep your eyes peeled, Ignatius._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan also follows along, trailing a physician other than the one followed by Ignatius. As he observes, the Aasimar is also watching for signs that this "sick house" is more than it seems on the surface.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi glanced over at Red, and said with a demure smile "Pity for you, I don't mind a story of dirty alleys and bad habits" and looked  downwards, right index finger in her mouth being slowly withdrawn.  

She looked sideways as well, keeping an eye on Ignatius and Manachan.  They looked like they belonged and would be some time, so she sighed a little.


----------



## Dr Simon

The physician shrugs. 

"As you wish," he says.

Ignatius and Manachan follow him through the sickroom, but neither he nor his colleagues do much more than mop a brow or offer up soothing noises to the patients. At the back of the warehouse is a kind of kitchen area, with some doors beyond, and you notice that the physicians subtly try to keep you away from this end of the building.

Meanwhile, up on the roof, Red gives a wheezing kind of chuckle.

"Maybe I shows you the Undercity when this job is finished, then," he says.

[sblock=OOC]
NPCS 1-4 are the Grey Maidens, 5-8 are the Physicians, hopefully everything else should be clear. I notice the door to the waiting room opens directly onto some poor soul's bed!
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

_If I did not know better I would say they are trying to hide something from us._

Curious, he asks, " I do not suppose that we could take a look at your supplies and preparation room? Every good healer knows that having the right tools on hand is half the battle. And I am curious as to know the combination of spices you favour for your masks. If you are using something different from the priests, perhaps they can make a change to keep infections among the healers down. "

The ifrit is not optimistic about he request being acquiesced to. Which is why he has an idea to see if he and Manachan can perhaps confer in secret. When the time seems right, he asks the physicians in the Celestial language, " Honestly, what do you think their chances of surviving this sickness are? "


----------



## Dr Simon

Kaodi said:


> _If I did not know better I would say they are trying to hide something from us._
> 
> Curious, he asks, " I do not suppose that we could take a look at your supplies and preparation room? Every good healer knows that having the right tools on hand is half the battle. And I am curious as to know the combination of spices you favour for your masks. If you are using something different from the priests, perhaps they can make a change to keep infections among the healers down. "




The physician's body language looks awkward, even though his bird mask covers any facial expression.

"Well...," he says, "I can't really authorise that, sorry."



Kaodi said:


> The ifrit is not optimistic about he request being acquiesced to. Which is why he has an idea to see if he and Manachan can perhaps confer in secret. When the time seems right, he asks the physicians in the Celestial language, " Honestly, what do you think their chances of surviving this sickness are? "




"Say what?" says the physician. "I don't understand."


----------



## Kaodi

" Oh, my apologies, " says Ignatius. " I have sometimes found it is a boon to be able to discuss patients with fellow healers in a language unfamiliar to the patient. I suppose I just forgot that some languages tend not to be common even among learned people. " Leaning in towards the physician, he whispers, " What do you think their chances of surviving this sicknes is? "


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi smiled shyly at Red's invitation and glanced away for a second or two.  "Well, maybe.  Why would I ever want to walk around in the sewers again though?"

_This is going to take all night...by Calistria I am boooored..._


----------



## Dr Simon

"To be honest, very slight," says the physician, softly. He fiddles with something in the pocket of his long leather coat for a moment, then continues. "Whenever we find what we think is a cure, it works for a few patients and then stops working. Now, have you seen enough? We have work to do."

Above:

"Not just sewers," says Red. "Catacombs, secret tunnels, ancient crypts." He twitches his whiskers. "Very beautiful."


----------



## Kaodi

" Oh, yes, of course, " says Ignatius. He motions for Manachan to follow him and heads toward the door to the waiting room. " Thank you for your consideration thus far. " 

Once they are in the waiting room and have retrieved their weapons, Ignatius asks Manchan: 
[sblock=Celestial Language]" How do we act? "[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi wrinkles her face in confusion and turns to look at Red.  "Say what?  Why would anyone build a city on top of all that crap?  I thought it was just mud, water and sewers down there!  Tell you what, Red.  If you can help me get inside this building then I'll come see your crypts and catacombs.  As long as there aren't any dead bodies in the crypts..."  Mhairi shivered at the thought.

Turning back to the skylight, she saw Ignatius and Manachan were no longer in sight.  She panicked.  "They're gone!  Did you see where they went?!  Oh...crap!  What do we do now?!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Can I get a Sense Motive on the physician?

(Also, I apologize for the side trip - I know these take a while in PbP and can be frustrating for those waiting in the wings).[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"They wents back through that door," says Red, pointing out the door that Manachan and Ignatius entered by. A Grey Maiden stands in front of it. "Thinks they may be comings out again." He scratches the side of his ratty snout. "Korvosa, she's an old city," he says. "Built on top of Shoanti ruins, and they says there are Thassilonians ruins under _them_. When they builds a new bit, it's over the top of the old, and on top of that, and on top of that. And the old stuffs gets forgotten."

[sblock=Manachan]
The mask makes it hard to read the physicians, but from speech and body language they are definitely hiding something. They don't seem that concerned with the sick, either. Any ministrations that you saw whilst in there were perfunctory at most.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=Ignatius, in Celestial]"They're hiding something, and they don't seem worried at all about the plague victims. I say we get on our way out, whistle up Edmond and the others when they open the door, and demand to know what they're hiding. If they refuse or if they attack, I'd be fine with making our case in a more . . . physical way."[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=Celestial]" Yes, that might be for the best. They did seem to give the impression that there would be more of them in the morning. And, as well, if they are up to something nefarious, I am not sure I want to be stuck on the outside trying to break in at that time. "[/sblock]

With that said, Ignatius secures his shield in place, and makes sure he has everything he left behind. He motions to Manachan to get the door, and prepares himself to run interference at least until Edmund is in, standing in front of the door leading further into the main area of the warehouse.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan collects his _bata_, securing them to their strap across his back, then opens the door as though to usher Ignatius through. At the last moment, as his new friend turns to guard, the sorcerer whistles loudly and calls, "EDMUND! You're needed inside! Bring the others as well!"


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"Are you sure" Mhairi blurted, before darting over to the edge to see if the two were visible outside the building.

"I don't see them.  Maybe I should go in and see."

At that moment, she hears Manachan calling and heaves a huge sigh of relief before slithering down the wall quicker than is really safe - everything about old Korvosa forgotten in an instant.

"Glad to see you guys are alright.  I lost sight of you at the end and worried!  What's going on in there? It looks more like an orphanage than anything/"


----------



## Kaodi

The ifrit oracle turns himself towards the door and readies himself to invoke a spell of sanctuary as soon as soon as one of those inside tries to open the door. 

_I hope my best impression of a wall is enough to hold them back while we regroup..._


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond rushes at first call, grateful for his harsh training and Irori's will that helped him maintain his focus through waiting.

"What's up? Going in?"

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], wasn't the idea for you to stay up and sneak shoot few maidens from above?


----------



## Axel

OOC:  That is still the plan.    Mhairi just got a little carried away and excited.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Going in. There's something not right here; the physicians hardly seem to care about the victims, and they're definitely hiding something from us. But we've not been offered any violence so far."


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Red is still up on the roof, he can assist Mhairi in climbing back up or provide air cover as need be.


----------



## Neurotic

"Very well, open the door. You're the caster, give me instructions where to put 10 feet spread to get most of the guards. Do not threaten any of them unless they react to us. I'll try to get us all in before we have to engage."

OOC: as soon as the doors open, Edmond casts Hypnotic pattern in the air which fascinates
those affected. Will DC to resist: 14; without concentration, it will last 2 rounds, Edmond will maintain it only if all threats are fascinated...HAHA! max HD affected!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"There are two Maidens fairly near the door; you may be able to get both, but will surely have to move on into the room to do so. There are two others that you won't be able to affect. Otherwise, it's all physicians and victims."


----------



## Neurotic

"I'd rather get those above, less chance to affect patients, doctors probably don't represent viable threat and we have two maidens close and personal, rather then out of reach."

OOC: [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], I just need line of sight, range is 150', shouldn't be an issue


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Grasping the boys' intent, Mhairi gulped a little.  It was one thing to thumb your nose at authority.  Quite another to actively attack Royal guards.

"Red!" she called softly.  "I'm coming back up.  Give me a hand." she added, before beginning to scale the wall again.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius waits until everyone is in place. If it seems that no one inside is coming to investigate, he calls out, " In the name of the Queen, lay down your arms and surrender! " And if still no one comes out, he casts his spell of sanctuary and opens the door himself.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius opens the door and Edmond moves in, casting his spell at the Maidens up on the gantry. They are too far apart to catch both in the pattern of shifting colours and so he has to content himself with just the one. The Maidens and the Physicians are caught off-guard by this sudden intrusion and are slow to react, and Edmond is in action again before they have time to register what has happened.

[sblock=OOC]
Surprise round
Edmond casts hypnotic pattern on Maiden #4.
Ignatius casts Sanctuary.

Round One Initiative

Edmond (again)
Mhairi
Physicians
Maidens
Ignatius
Manachan
Red

Note also that this is Manachan's Harrow reading, so for the duration of the encounter he gains +10 temporary hit points and a +2 bonus to any Con-based roll (Fortitude saves and Concentration checks, basically).
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], doesn't 10' spread mean that it affects origin square and 2 squares on the side? that is 5x5 square? In which case both #3 and #4 are just within the effect? Don't forget they get a save

Here is relevant rule:
You select the point of origin, and the spell spreads out a given distance in all directions

If not, well, could you post a legend for numbers? which one are doctors and which are maidens?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: 1-4 are maidens (3 and 4 on the gantry), 7-8 are physicians. I make it that the gantry is about 20 ft. apart, with 3 and 4 essentially patrolling left to right on their own level, so it is impossible to get both with a 10 ft. radius spell. However, I'm happy to adjudicate a different target if you wish to change statement of intent.


----------



## Neurotic

Maybe I'm infected with 4e? If I select the square in exact middle between 3 and 4 as the point of origin and count 10 feet (2 squares) up and down, I get both. Look at the grid, set 5x5 over it and you'll see. I don't mind if it's impossible, it's just that with current positions it looks feasible.

Also, if 1-4 are maidens and 7-8 physicians, what are 5 and 6? Or is it just a typo?

I wouldn't change the effect since below I cannot affect more then 1 maiden anyhow...unless 5 and 6 are also physicans in which case I can affect 5,6 and 7


----------



## Kaodi

Pathfinder PRD said:
			
		

> The point of origin of a spell is always a grid intersection.











*OOC:*


Not what I was hoping for, but definitely unambiguous.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I think you're thinking of 4e; see attached image for my take on the size - a 10ft. radius circle from a point origin. You can just about affect both Maidens, I'm not too concerned either way so I'm happy to say that both can be affected. However, they also both make their saving throws!

Sorry, yes, typo. Should be 5-8 are Physicians, 1-4 are Maidens.


----------



## Kaodi

*OOC:*


[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry, forgot that I'm on again in the discussion. [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], I don't have my combat maneuver roll written, I used BAB +STR +weapon as if I was making normal attack with +2 combat advantage - which is actually wrong, since it's flat footed 


Edmond moves into the room making room for his friends and attempts to hamper The Maiden most likely to go for help without harming her.

_Deathwail_ whispers through the air carrying the spell of great fatigue.


Trip attack vs #1 with channeled touch of fatigue (1d20+11+2=20) - Fort DC 12 or Fatigued


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond moves into the room and knocks the further Maiden from her feet. As she falls to the ground, there's no obvious sign whether his spell also took effect, but it doesn't feel like it.

[sblock=OOC]

Next up Mhairi.

Neurotic, FYI, You CMB is base attack + Str bonus, and modifiers due to magic weapons, bless spells and other advantage etc. apply. You also get a +2 bonus because Edmond has Improved Trip, so the roll is fine as it is (Combat Advantage? Guess you've been playing a lot of 4e recently?).

Maiden #1 is prone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Dr Simon said:


> (Combat Advantage? Guess you've been playing a lot of 4e recently?).




You think? Your games are only ones I'm playing that are NOT 4e. Others died out.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Grabbing her small crossbow off the roof, Mhairi gestured to Red in great anxiety.  "Open the skylight, they're going in!" she squealed, helping out with one hand as best she could.

[sblock=ooc]
Figure it's close to a full round action to assist opening the skylight as well as picking up the hand crossbow.

If it's not, she delays in any case.  Call it reluctance on her part to use lethal force when she's not in danger.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The Maiden on the ground raises her shield to fend off further attacks. The one near the door draws her sword and steps forwards, keeping one eye on Edmond and one on the doorway. There is a creak of bowstrings from above as the two Maidens on the gantry take a bead on Edmond.

Meanwhile the Physicians make subtle hand gestures to one another and move carefully forwards, eerily silent. The reach into the pockets of their long overcoats, drawing out some nasty-looking blades that _could_ be surgical tools of some kind.

"Drop your weapon Citizen," says the Maiden nearest the door. "We are authorised to use lethal force."

[sblock=OOC]
Next up:
Ignatius
Manachan
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=Celestial Language]" Manachan, I will try and hold the door. You must reach Edmond's side. "[/sblock]
Ignatius says a blessing of the Sarenrae, and then the ifrit steps back into the warehouse, right in between the Maiden and the physician flanking it. _Let us hope my prayer is enough to keep them at bay._

Fearing that his curse might already be engaged, he attempts to speak nevertheless. " As servants of the Queen, we too are authorized to use lethal force, " he says, raising his voice. " You may either submit to us and a search of these premises, or I am afraid we will have to act under the assumption that you have betrayed Korvosa and are in league with those who have brought this sickness upon the city. "

[sblock=OOC]I cast _bless_, and then take a 5' step through the doorway.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"We take orders directly from Sabina Marrin herself," says the Maiden, namechecking Queen Ileosa's personal bodyguard, "and we are tasked with guarding the Queen's Physicians. Interfering with the duties of the Physicians is a capital offence." Her sword doesn't waver, but neither does she move from guard to attack. The Physiciians, however, continue to inch forwards.

Meanwhile on the roof, Red helps Mhairi open the skylight and readies a rope, in case. They go un-noticed.

[sblock=OOC]
Rolled Stealth for Mhairi and Red (assuming he's Aiding her) - got a 20 for both of them.

I always assume that characters don't actually move like chess pieces in combat - move, stop, attack, but that actions are continuous over the course oft he round. Thus the Physicians are moving forwards but this is just part of their movement from their specific action. In case anyone thought I was acting out of turn, which I'm sure you didn't. 

Next up:
[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]  - Manachan and then we're back round to 
[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] - Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Arcane warrior turns sideways to see those approaching him, but remains close the the door. (move up and left 5' step)

Edmond focuses again his arcane attunement and produces once more fascinating patterns  of light.

"We're here at the order of The Queen. All doctors actions are to be validated and everyone must submit to evaluation. You denied the request of our doctors to see what is going on. Lay down your weapons and no one will be harmed. I apologize for not informing you, but there was some question of being discreet enough and keeping these evaluations secret while in such proximity to the doctors. You may later ask explanation from Marshal Kroft, Lady Marrin and Her Majesty, may she rule wisely."

Edmonds monotone voice does not interrupt the effect of the pattern, not bringing attention to him.

OOC: another hypnotic pattern, this one so that 1,2,5 and 8 (lowest levels and closest first) are caught within while Edmond is just out of the effect. Unfortunately, monk and priest will enter the area, but hopefully are too high a level to be affected after these four.

Hypnotic pattern HD affected (2d4+5=10) - Will DC 14


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan moves forward to stand beside his friend, focusing his attention on the creepy physicians. His voice is calm, but carries steel wrapped in the velvet as he looks at the physicians and speaks. "That will do for you all as well. Please take your hands from your pockets and come no closer." His blue and silver eyes glint as he shifts his gaze to the Maidens and then back to the physicians. "My ladies, _gentlemen_, we are resolute. Our Queen has tasked us with the ending of this plague, and granted us rights of investigation into any area touching on it. We *will* have access to this facility in its entirety, one way or the other."


[sblock=Actions]
Move to Edmond's Side
Intimidate (1d20+9=21)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The Maiden and the Physician nearest to the door slacken their postures, turning their masked faces towards Edwards shimmering pattern. The other Physicians back away with a series of subtle hand signals, and one of the moves off through the door to the far rear left of the building.

The Maiden on the floor in front of Edmond warily climbs to her feet. 

"I trust you have some proof of this, Citizen," she says.

[sblock=OOC]
Hypnotic pattern affects #2 and #8, plus a couple of bed-bound patients in between who happen to be awake. Will last for concentration +2 rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius waits as it appears Edmund has finally gotten the Maiden's attention. He considers going after the physician who fled, but he decides against moving from his position.

[sblock=OOC]Delaying.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"I am the head of the minor house of Korvosa. I am charged with checking unpleasant events, preventing diplomatic incidents, silently removing necromancers and other unpleasantness and in general doing special service for the crown. Since this plague is anything but usual and Dr. Davalus just happened to be at the right place at the right time, we're checking things out.

I understand you have your orders and respect that. I am willing to wait for you to check with Marshal Kroft and Her Majesty. But I would kindly request full tour of this location along with my physicans."

Edmond bows at the introduction and waves his blade toward monk and priest as he mentions them.

"With all due respect, your doctors didn't appear very forthcoming and we asked nicely, I even stayed outside although it could be risky for my companions if this was not legal operation, for they are only physicians, not warriors. Even assuming there is some business secret Dr Davalus wants to keep to maintain business edge, this is not the time for such. We already had to close one copycat alchemist with fake cure.

We located starting point of the plague. We're having trouble moving through the city, just as doctors have trouble keeping up with the disease. So, please, let us inspect the building and be out of your hair. We can check my claim in the morning, I'll even wait here so you know I'm not going to disappear."

Edmond started speaking and even showed some animation at the start, but the effort of so many word returned his speech to it's usual monotone. He waits expectantly for response, ready, but relaxed.


OOC: [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], we didn't get anything to identify is, right? I mean, we were free to do some unlawful things and it would reflect badly if we could be proven as official Guard agents. If we have anything, Edmond would show it.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Up on the roof, Mhairi can only catch occasional words of the argument below.  She kneels, squinting to sight along the short crossbow quarrel, pointing it at the closest Maiden's head.  _The instant I see her go to shoot, bam! Right in the head!_


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: You know, I don't think you did get any official identification - part of the deal with working with Kroft was that you dealt with matters that the Korvosan Guard can't be seen to be officially getting involved with.

There is a tense stand-off.

"Please, there's no need for unpleasantness," says a voice from the far side of the room. The two Physicians have returned, following a sad-eyed man whom Edmond and Manachan recognise as Doctor Davaulus from their brief meeting before. "We're all working for the same goal, are we not?" Doctor Davaulus holds up his hands to show that he is unarmed and smiles, a smile that does little to lift his hang-dog expression. "Let's all put away our weapons."


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond eyes the doctor for a moment and then waves away his lights which disappear promptly.

He nods.

"I apologize for the inconvenience, doctor. As I was saying, we're investigating the origin of this plague and all things connected to it. One of them is this hospital. You'll excuse me if I'm a bit touchy, but last time we investigated some disappearances, we ran afoul of a necromancer. And your people aren't really welcoming even to unarmed priests."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

As the physicians return with Dr. Devaulus, Manachan watches them closely for further signs of duplicity.

[sblock=Actions]Sense Motive[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius, always able to rely on the divine powers at his disposal, hangs his morningstar back on his belt. 

" Dr. Davaulus, given that we are all quite aware of the decrees concerning your work, " the ifrit begins, " I believe you can take us at our word when we say that we have been led here by troubling evidence. We have come with open mind that the evidence may be false, or otherwise misleading. But it is imperative that we are given the freedom to disconfirm this previous evidence. "


----------



## Dr Simon

Davaulus nods to the Maidens and they sheathe their swords. The Physicians relax and move back, but they keep their bird-masked faces turned towards you.

"Of course," says Davaulus smoothly. "I recognise some of you from the Marshal's office. Come, let us sit and discuss what you have discovered and I'll see if I can help." He gestures to the area near the back of the warehouse where there are some chairs and a table. "Would you care for some tea?"

[sblock=Manachan]
The Physicians are still wary but seemingly more relaxed now Davaulus has arrived. Davaulus himself is unreadable. If he's hiding something, he's doing it well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond steps aside, leaving talking to the priest.


----------



## Dr Simon

On the roof, Mhairi and Red see the two Maidens on the catwalk lower their bows. Red takes his finger off his crossbow trigger.

"More talkings," he sighs.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi sighed along with Red, though more with relief than frustration.  "Looks like you're right Red.  Not that I really mind."  She smiled at the were-rat.  "It does mean you can keep telling me about this under city.  I can't hear what they have to say down there, so at least give me something to do other than freeze to death!"


----------



## Kaodi

The ifrit waves his hand to dismiss the suggestion and says, " No, thank you. Perhaps once we have finished with our investigation we can share a drink as if these were less trying days. "

Motioning to Edmund and Manachan to follow him, Ignatius says, " Now we really must be permitted to conduct a search of the premises, " as he slowly moves towards one on the back doors. " I would consider it favourable if you would accompany us to answer any questions about any materials we find, Dr. Davaulus, and the rest of your physicians may carry on with their duties. But no one must leave the building until we are finished. "









*OOC:*


Edit: Sorry about taking so long. I was not sure if someone with more experience with the campaign would want to jump in to direct our actions.


----------



## Neurotic

Well, I stepped back exactly for a reason, you are "the face" of the group now. Even if you regard Edmond as a leader, it's still your job to make people see our point of view


----------



## Dr Simon

The Physicians look to Davaulus and he gives them a little shake of his head and a gesture, at which they relax and return to their duties.

"Of course," says Davaulus. "I'd be happy to help." He sweeps his arm, encompassing the main room. "This is our main sick ward, as you can see, and here is where we prepare medicine, and meals for those who are able to take them." He leans closer and continues in a low voice, "I'm afraid the best we can do for most of these poor people is to make them comfortable before they die." He shrugs, and his sad expression looks even more sad.

"Now, this might interest you," he steers you towards the right-hand door at the back. "Through there's just an old cargo lift from when this was a warehouse," he says, gesturing to the left-hand door. "We don't use it, it's not safe. Now..." He opens the right hand door to reveal stairs leading up. "If you'd care to follow me, gentlemen"

[sblock=Mhairi]
"Ah," says Red. "They says there's one of them Runelords buried deep under the city, but I's never seen any evidence myself. Hold up..." He gestures to Mhairi. One of the Physicians down in the warehouse is heading towards the outer door. Mhairi checks over the edge of the roof. Down below at street level the Physician pokes his bird-masked face out of the door, checks the street to left and right and then closes the front door. There is the sound of bolts being pulled across.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius peers at the stairs quizzically. " I suppose we could head up to the catwalk, " says Ignatius. " But I had assumed that most of the interesting matter would be behind there, " he adds, gesturing to the curtain.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

[sblock=Mhairi]
"Curious...  On one hand, they clearly don't know we're here.  On the other...I don't like that they are locking the boys in...better keep a very close watch."  _Oh hoh!  They better not be planning anything evil.  If they give any of my boys a disease or anything...unnatural...oooh they better watch out.  ESPECIALLY if they hurt Ignatius._

Mhairi raises an eyebrow at Red as she heads back to her vigil at the skylight.  "A Runelord you say?  Now what would one of those be doing here?  And who says so?"  Kneeling down beside the open skylight she gestures Red over and closer with a thoughtful look on her face.  "You know a lot more about this place than you let on Red, and I reckon there's more going on under that furry skull that you let on too.  Tell me more about the city and the dark places."  Mhairi smiles slyly and seductively at the half-man.  "I can make it worth your while, you know."

OOC:  I know nothing of any Runelord (as a player)...figured a 16 Knowledge (local) should help a little.  At least let me know the basic rumours of 'em!  

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I'm not sure which bit you are referring to as the curtain. The door leading to the masked area in the top left of the map?

"Ah, these stairs don't just lead to the catwalk," says Davaulus. He points up, and you can see the the ceiling of the warehouse is lower at the right-hand end. "I have some studies going on upstairs that might interest you."


----------



## Kaodi

*OOC:*


The squiggle directly left of Ignatius in the last map.






Ignatius peers up. " Oh, my apologies, Dr. Davaulus, " he says. " Yes, of course we would be interested. " The ifrit falls in behind the doctor.


----------



## Dr Simon

"We don't use that area, it's just a remnant from when this building was a warehouse," says Davaulus. He gestures to one of the Physicians who moves to open the tall functional doors behind the screen. Sure enough, beyond is a disused looking warehouse with a scattering of crates and empty cage, and a smell of old and exotic wood. 
"But of course you're welcome to look. May I ask what 
this new information is upon which you are acting?"

OOC: Ah, right, didn't see that on the map. I don't know if it's meant to be a curtain or doors, but we'll go with a curtain in front of doors!


----------



## Kaodi

" Does procedure permit that? " asks Ignatius, turning to Edmund.


----------



## Neurotic

@Kaodi, it's EdmOnd not EdmUnd  At first I thought it's a typo, but you're constantly writing it wrong

Edmond shrugs noncommittally.
"It would be better if they don't know what we're looking for so there is no chance of hidden ears going forward and hiding or removing it. But other than that, by all means. I'm sure good doctor has nothing to hide and we're here just to cover all the bases. You're in charge."


----------



## Kaodi

" Well, Dr. Davaulus, during our investigations we recovered a suspicious package that we believe may be connected to the origin of this plague " says Ignatius. " This package was on board a ship that had had ownership transferred to one 'R. Davaulus' . Now, I am sure this is just a sad coincidence, and that you had nothing to do this package, but it would be negligent of us to not follow up every lead. " The ifrit hopes he has not said too much. His judgement can sometimes be a little, well, spotty in these matters.


----------



## Dr Simon

Davalus knits his heavy brows togetherin a frown of concern.

"Can't say I remember ever owning a ship," he says. "Most strange. Please, tell me more."

[sblock=Mhairi]
Red points to the dark bulk of Castle Korvosa, spires of black stone rising from a pyramidal structure that towers over the city.

"Well, they says everything in Varisia has a Runelord under it," he says, "but what I hears is, Chelaxians builds the castle on top of Shoanti ruins, and Shoanti's builds pyramid on top of Runelord ruins. Or so rumour says. They says Shoantis were tryings to contain some ancient evil." He shrugs under his cloak. "Rubbish, I says."
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

" Once we have completed our search, " says Ignatius, " I would be more than happy to apprise you of all the details. But not until then. "


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

[sblock=Mhairi]
"Hmmm...is that so?" Mhairi says, pensively, while running two fingers across her lips.  "It does have a certain common sense about it...but then with no proof you could say there is a black dragon under the palace too.  And that would also make sense." 

The half-elf beckoned Red closer.  As he approached she leaned forward and whispered in his ear "Are there tunnels under the palace that we could visit later, to check?" As Mhairi drew back she glanced down into the warehouse, checking no drama was taking place before turning back to Red and smiling coyly.  "Well, that might be useful information, and I always pay for good tip offs." She reached forward under his coat and began wandering her hand around, looking for his laces in a deliberately clumsy fashion.  Have you got anything else that would be good to know?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Davaulus gives a small, enigmatic, smile and opens his hands expansively. 

"As you wish," he says. "Would you mind if inspected my patients, as long as I'm down here? Let me know when you have searched to your satisfaction."


----------



## Kaodi

The ifrit looks to Edm_o_nd and Manachan, then says, " Alright, Dr. Davaulus. " He then turns to head up the stairs.


----------



## Neurotic

As soon as the door closes Edmond whispers
"This could be a trap. Even if he really wants to check on the patients, he could have sent one of his physicians or Maidens with us.

Get you shield up, I'll be right behind you. Manachan, can you tumble over us if there is need?"


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius frowns and grips his shield tightly. " I was afraid of that, " he whispers. " It is too bad you do not speak the celestial language. We could all speak freely then I imagine. "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Over, through or around. I'll make it to where I need to be one way or another. It seems to me there are several areas here into which the good Doctor does not wish us to peer too closely."

_______________


----------



## Dr Simon

As IGnatius moves towards the stairs, Davaulus gives a poilte cough and moves quickly over to lead the way.

"Forgive me," he says smoothly, "I thought you'd want to search the warehouse area first. If you want to look upstairs it would be best if I went with you. There are some more Maidens on guard up there, you see, and we wouldn't want any more misunderstandings, would we?"


----------



## Kaodi

" My apologies for the confusion, Dr. Davaulus, " says the ifrit. " Of course we will have to search that part of the warehouse before we leave, but I think that for the moment we can accept your word that it is the less interesting part of the building. So, please, let us not delay any longer and head upstairs to examine your experiments and such. "


----------



## Dr Simon

Davaulus leads the trio upstairs to a landing where two more Grey Maidens stand guard. At a nod from Davaulus they stand aside to allow access through the door behind them, which opens into a long attic room with more sickbeds. Two more Physicians move amongst the patients, glancing up as the group enters, and moving back, again at a gesture from Davaulus.

"The people in this ward are all Varisians," says Davaulus in his sad voice. "For some reason, members of that particular race demonstate greater immunity to the disease than others - we have had far fewer cases of Varisians with blood veil. We keep them isolated in this ward the better to study them." He glances around the group, his expression one of great sorrow. "If we can find out what the reason is, we may be able to learn more about how the disease works."


----------



## Kaodi

" Interesting, " says Ignatius. " We will have to keep that in mind. "

The ifrit observes carefully, to see if there is anything out of place.

" I plan on making use of my magic detecting capabilities momentarily, " says the ifrit, " So please do not be concerned by my spellcasting. "

Assuming their is no objection, he casts detect magic and begins looking around.


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Ignatius]
Dr. Davaulus is fairly well-tooled up, magically. He's got some kind of aura around him, but also it looks like he's got some magical equipment inside his long coat. The masks of the two physicians are also magical. There's nothing else in the room or on the Varisian patients that's magical.

The patients don't show any sign of blood veil, but they do bear many strange scars on their bodies, as well as bandages stained with fresh blood.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mhairi]
Red hisses a sharp intake of breath as Mhairi touches him, then turns it into a wheezing laugh.

"Later," he says, giving her a squeeze on the rump. "Later."
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

[sblock=Vacation]
I'll be mostly offline for the next two weeks, I'll do my best to follow, but if I would hold up actions, NPC Edmond...in combat, if there is some serious trouble, quick cast True strike, full power attack with channeled shocking grasp for bucket loads of damage.

In normal combat, channel Touch of Fatigue and, when there is an opportunity for it, trip someone (like when he's two squares away and/or fighting behind companions)

Tank as needed.

Use Fascination (there are 3 more uses remaining for the day) if 3 or more can be caught within the effect.

Edmond has 20' teleport power that works equally well on himself and allies and enemies (Fort 14 to negate) - 1 per day only so use wisely

If Dr Simon doesn't object, Axel, Mowgli and Kaodi could run Edmond by consensus 
[/sblock]

Edmond too concentrates and checks for magic aura, concentrating more on Dr Davalus, getting the feel for schools of magic, ignoring masks, since we already know they are weak necromancy.

As he steps into the room he surreptitiously casts Ghost Sound leaving it silent and inactive for the moment. 

OOC: Are there any windows or skylights here ? Edmond would use Ghost sound to summon Red and Mhairi


----------



## Kaodi

" Dr. Davaulus, " says Ignatius, frowning, " If these Varisian patients have so far resisted the blood veil, then why are all these bandages stained with fresh blood? And what are caused all of those strange scars? "


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Edmond]
The doctor is wearing some kind of magical clothing or armour under his coat, and also bears a magical rapier hidden away, radiating moderate conjuration magic. Around his neck he weras an amulet radiating faint transmutation, and he's got a couple of vials in his pocket but Edmond can't make out the type of magic within them.
[/sblock]

"They are well, don't worry," says Davaulus. "But it's been necessary to conduct tests on them. For the good of the city, of course." He smiles his sad smile at Ignatius.

[sblock=OOC]
There are no windows or skylights to this room, only the two doors at each end. However, the ceiling of the room appears to be the roof of the building.

I have no objections to Edmond being run by (an)other player(s), it's easier for me. I was wondering if you wanted to change him to a Magus, which does much the same job but slightly more cleanly, but if you want to keep him as a duskblade I'm fine with that.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius looks to Manachan.
[sblock=Celestial]" Any thoughts? "[/sblock]

To Davaulus he says, " I suppose we can move on then. "

[sblock=OOC]Would it perhaps be better if I/we just used a distinct font when speaking in another language, rather that my sblocking it?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=Celestial]"I don't like it . . . not at all. Trying experimental cures on those stricken with the blood-veil would, perhaps, be acceptable. But performing these experiments on un-affected citizens?"[/sblock]

A look of outrage blooms on Manachan's handsome features as he turns to the "good doctor."

"And from where, pray tell, did these citizens come? I mislike the this abuse of citizens unaffected by the plague, and believe that the Marshall would mislike it as well!

"Is she aware of the use to which you put these good people?"

_______________


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

[sblock=Mhairi]
Mhairi grinned as Red tried to resist.  "Who says I'd be willing later?"  She continued to tug at the ties to his pants, watching his face closely.  
[/sblock]

ooc:  Have a good holiday Neurotic.  Promise not to try and kill Edmond.  

Re: language blocks.  I like them in sblocks.  I don't read sblocks that aren't addressed to me in some way, so it helps compartmentalise information.


----------



## Dr Simon

Doctor Davaulus' sad smile looks almost like a smirk as he responds to Manachan.

"The Marshal? Her feelings on the matter are irrelevant. I am acting on direct orders from Queen Ileosa to solve the problem of this plague by any means necessary. The momentary discomfort of intransigents and Sczarni thugs is a regrettable but ultimately unimportant matter in the grand scheme of things."

OOC: Sorry about the slow response: new puppy demands attention!


----------



## Kaodi

" Unimportant? " asks the ifrit, eyes flashing with fire as realization dawns on him. " How is it _unimportant_ that you treat people as animals to be tested upon as you wish? How is it, in the 'grand scheme of things' _unimportant_ how we justify what we do? "

" Perhaps now would be a good time to explain such an _unimportant_ detail as how your physicians' masks have been magically enchanted to protect specifically against the Red Veil, when you claim you do no not understand the disease very well. "


----------



## Dr Simon

"I had hoped you were men of vision," says Davaulus sadly. "Consider this. Your Queen wants a perfect city. What better way to achieve perfection than to remove those elements of society that hold it back? The weak, the poor, the undesirables? Will you not help me in this wondrous endeavour?"


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius grits his teeth and his eyes flare more brightly with inner fire. " Yes, Dr. Davaulus, we _will_ join you in removing the weak of heart, the poor of spirit, and the most undesirable of men. " The ifrit reaches for his blessed morningstar, proclaiming " Defend yourself! "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan senses the Ifrit's mood - indeed, it mirrors his own closely. He rolls his shoulders, loosening his muscles in preparation for the contest to come. _And now we're in it . . . let's hope we're correct! Even if not, I mislike this man. He is . . . broken._

He prepares his mind, taking his thoughts to that place where he's "stored" the language of his Celestial ancestors, and speaking the arcane words.

"Biotáilleacha a chosaint dom!"

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Mage Armor_ (AC: 21)[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Dr Simon

"Assist me!" cries Dr. Davaulus, stepping back behind the physicians who draw unpleasant looking medical tools from within their long coats and advance menacingly. The doors behind burst open and the two Grey Maidens from the landing are there, swords and shields at the ready. From below comes the sound of running feet.

[sblock=Mhairi]
"Well... couldn't hurts," says Red as he sits back to enjoy. Then suddenly his whiskers twitch and he points to the skylight. "Something goings on, looks!" The Maidens and Physicians in the warehouse are moving to the northeast corner, including those on the gantry.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]

*Initiative*
Manachan
Mhairi
Ignatius
Davaulus
Maidens
Edmond
Red
Physicians

Manachan and Ignatius have fate on their side - for the duration iof this encounter they gain a +2 bonus to all Consitution-based rolls (so, that would be Fort saves and Concentration then...) and +10 temporary hit points.  I'm giving Majenko's Harrow Choosing to Ignatius because, well, one of them is here and the other isn't!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan's moving even as the good doctor calls for aid. The nimble Aasimar bobs and weaves through the opposition, but they're ready for just such tactics and move quickly to prevent him from reaching his target.

[sblock=Actions]Attempt to close with Dr. Devaulus - unsuccessful, move stops and he provokes AoOs.[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

[sblock=Mhairi on the roof, yay combat!]
Mhairi whips her head around quickly to see the Maidens movements for herself.    Realising what is happening, she gives Red a last squeeze and a sly look.  "No luck for you tonight, I'm afraid."

Rolling closer to the open skylight she grasped the almost forgotten hand crossbow she had left lying on the roof, pulling back the string and loading it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=actions]
Figure a move action equivalent to get in place.  Then a move action to load the hand crossbow (no way it would've been kept loaded and cocked when not in use - that's how you break strings).
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius, eyes burning with righteous fire, raises his right hand towards Davaulus and says something incomprehensible, his words reverberating with power. 
[sblock=Celestial]" Hold, scoundrel, and face the flames of justice. "[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Ignatius casts _hold person_ (DC 19), and then, depending on whether Davaulus is affected or not, he skirts the room on the opposite site of Manachan (Davaulus is held) to come adjacent to Davaulus, or moves to where Manachan was blocking the doorway (Davaulus saves).[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

I'm back. Just in time it seems. I'll try to teleport Davalus to us, or Manachan to him as you think better [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]...just after everyone else has gone


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Away from my materials at the moment, I'll give you the results next week.


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan surges forwards but his way is blocked by the two Physicians, one of whom gets a powerful punch to the sternum and gives out a hoarse gasp from behind his bird mask.

Ignatius' spell has no effect on Davaulus, who etches some arcane symbols in the air with a smile and vanishes from sight. As Ignatius moves to block the doors he parries one of the Maidens but the second gets past his defences and wounds him in the leg.

There are sounds of armoured people moving up the stairs.

Meanwhile on the roof, Red lifts the skylight and stands ready with the rope.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* - 6 damage to Physician #12  who makes his Fort save vs. Stunning Fist.

*Ignatius* - Hold person fails, and he takes 10 damage from Maiden #9 

*Davaulus* - Turns invisible.

Next up: Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond gestures with one hand while moving aside so he clears Manachan from the effect he produces.

Spray of clashing colors spring into being covering both doctors and hopefully catching invisible doctor in the blast.

[sblock=Actions]
Step aside so Manachan is not in the cone
Cast Color Spray catching both physicians and hopefully catching the doctor behind them
Will DC 14
1 or 2 HD: Unconcious 2d4 rnds
3 or 4 HD: Blind 1d4 rnds
5 or more HD: Stunned 1 rnd
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

One of the Physicians slumps to the ground, the other draws a wicked-looking surgival instrument from within a coat pocket and slashes at Manachan, but as he is jostled by his falling comrade the attack goes wide.

There is no sign that Davaulus was affected by the spell.

[sblock=OOC]

*Physician* #11  unconscious.

*Physician* #12  attacks Manachan, miss.

Next up:

Manachan
Mhairi
Ignatius
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The monk, stymied in his advance by the good doctor's assistants, tries unsuccessfully to hammer the one left standing. He overextends a bit on his second punch and staggers slightly.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+3=10, 1d20+3=4) (Staggering is just fluff for the natural one).[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi flashed a quick smile in Red's general direction as she glanced down the skylight. "Keep it handy. We might need to get out in a hurry." 


_Looks like 20 feet or so, easy enough. Should be a soft landing so wait for the bounce before you untuck._

The half elf took a few quick steps toward the skylight before leaping headfirst with arms outstretched. As she plummeted, she tucked her head down and curled into a ball to roll, just before the catwalk...

On feeling her body contact the catwalk Mhairi paused, nearly disastrously long, before shifting her momentum forward and rolling with the bounce.  While not her most graceful dive, it worked well enough and she ended on her feet on the catwalk.  

Raising the hand crossbow held in her hand, Mhairi pulled the trigger and hoped for the best.

[sblock=ooc]
Figure it's at least a move action to deliberately fall the 20 feet to the catwalk (established earlier).  DC15 acrobatics = passed (just!), so 1d6 non-lethal damage and she lands on her feet.  Phew!  I've rolled the non-lethal damage, but if you want to then by all means over rule me and roll again.  

On the off chance there's still a standard action left, Mhairi attacks the closest Grey Maiden with the hand crossbow.  Disregard if not possible.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius slips back into his defencive mode and traces the symbol of Sarenrae in the air as he casts a spell of sanctuary. The ifrit may have a couple of loose bolts in his head, but it has given him a savant-like ability to focus on his spells.
[sblock=Celestial Language]" I will hold the reinforcements here as best I can! Fall back here for healing if you must; and tell Edmond. "[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Is my bless spell from the original stand-off still active? Would have had a 5 min. duration, I believe.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi's crossbow bolt embeds itself in the leg of the nearest Maiden, who turns from her approach to the stairs.

"Hold," she says to her comrade. "We have a breach." She moves back down the gangway towards Mhairi, sword and shield held before her. Her companions sheathes her sword and readies her bow again.

Meanwhile, as Manachan darts and jabs at the Physician before him, Ignatius holds the door. The two Maidens struggle against his magic, their swords held in shaking hands but they cannot bring themselves to attack. A third Maiden emerges from downstairs.

Suddenly Davaulus reappears. With surgical precision he delivers a rapier strike between Edmond's ribs. Dark energy flows along the blade, and it is only Edmond's innate reflexes (or perhaps the blessings of Zellara) that save him from certain death.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* - attacks Physician #12 , miss.

*Mhairi *- drop down, hits Maiden #4  for 13 damage total.

*Ignatius* - cast Sanctuary on defensive.

*Davaulus* - hits Edmond for 22 points of damage, but is visible again.

*Maidens* #9  and #10 fail to make Will save to overcome Sanctuary. Maidens #1- #4 , move.

Next up:
Edmond.

I decided to let Mhairi have those maneuvres under Rule of Cool. 

Ignatius' Bless is still active.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond recoils from sudden hit, but his reflexes honed through years of fighting and training, his mind clear and focused to use magic in combat take over. 

He channels pain of the strike into _Deathwail_, his improved mastery of the magic allowing him to use one other spell before he swings toward the doctor. _Deathwail _ buzzes with the power of lightning before going straight for the not-so-good doctor.

Weak blast, but powerful strike, it hurts.

Edmond fishes out the potion he had ready on his belt and drinks it, easing some of his wounds.

[sblock=Actions]
Swift action: cast True Strike for +20 insight bonus to attack
Standard: Power attack vs Davalus; damage; shocking grasp damage (1d20+11-2+20=40, 2d4+6+6=17, 5d6=15) - low magic roll, but hopefully enough to discourage the doctor 

Move action: drink potion of cure serious wounds (we got it on page 59)
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

Dr Simon said:


> I decided to let Mhairi have those maneuvres under Rule of Cool.




Haha, cheers.  I was watching Sucker Punch last weekend.  Blame the movie...


----------



## Dr Simon

Davaulus reels under Edmond's attack. Meanwhile, Manachan blocks and dodges the attempts by the Physician to slice him with the medical tool.

[sblock=OOC]
*Edmond* - 32 damage to Davaulus, who is still up. Drinking the potion would be a Standard action, but you can ready it with a move action for next time.

*Physician #12 * - attack Manachan, miss.

*Next round:*

Manachan
Mhairi
Ignatius
Davaulus and Maidens
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Ping!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan slips Devalaus' attacks and retaliates with a quick jab/cross combo. The jab misses, but sets up the cross nicely . . .

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Stunning Fist (Jab)/Unarmed Strike (Cross) (1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=15) for Non-Lethal Damage (1d6+1=5) (if the Cross hits).[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

With the two Maidens unable to attack for the moment, Ignatius turns his attention to healing Edmond's wounds. The ifrit weaves one of his more powerful healing spells and reaches over to touch him, transferring the soothing energy.

[sblock=OOC]Cure Moderate Wounds. Slightly out of order I know, but since Mhairi is split away from the three of us for the moment, it probably does not matter which of us posts first.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi gulped.  _That should should've crippled her.  Not let her come after me!_

Deciding discretion was definitively the better part of valour she turned and fled down the catwalk away from the Maidens, racking her brain for a way out of the situation.  Illumination hit Mhairi as she realised the lack of illumination may actually work in her favour...

Turning back over her shoulder she called out "Don't take your eyes off the front door!  You girls clearly know where your next enemy is coming from.  Hoping the Maidens looked the other way at the right moment Mhairi ducked down behind the catwalk railing, hoping the low light levels would work in her favour.

[sblock=ooc]
Move 35' west on the map, call out (Bluff roll).  Attempt to hide (Stealth roll).

Let me know if she's doing too much for the round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Davaulus is a more slippery customer in a fight than he looks. Holding his rapier like a Chelaxian duelist, he dodges Manachan's attacks with aplomb and deftly slides past Edmond's defences to deliver a telling strike, undoing Ignatius' healing. Again, dark energy crackles along the blade as he does so.

At the door, the two Maidens again waver in their attack, and they are blocking reinforcements who have arrived on the top landing.

"Get him!" says one of the Physicians from behind.

"I... can't," replies one of the Maidens. "It's... disrespectful."

Meanwhile, in the warehouse proper:

The Maidens fall for a simple trick and Mhairi hides herself away.

"Where'd she go?" asks the Maiden nearest the door.

"Check downstairs in case there are more of them," replies the other Maiden. She begins stalking closer to Mhairi's hiding place, her blank-faced helmet scanning left to right. "She can't have gone far..."

[sblock=OOC]

*Manachan* - both attack miss Davaulus.
*Mhairi* - bluff and hide.
*Ignatius* - heals 15 damage to Edmond
*Davaulus* - hits Edmond for 21 damage.
*Maidens* #9  and #10  - fail Will save vs. Sanctuary (4 rounds left)
Other Maidens move about.

Next up:

Edmond
Physicians
Red
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond gulps the potion and attacks the doctor again, this time attacking his stamina since he resisted his attacks against will and reflexes.

However, quick movement of the hands spoiled the attack and Deathwail harmlessly passes by the enemy.

Attack with touch of Fatigue; damage (1d20+11=13, 2d4+6=12) - miss

OOC: which physician is disabled?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: #11 , slightly faded out on the map although I'm not sure this is clear.


----------



## Dr Simon

The other Physician in the room takes advantage of Manachan's distraction as the aasimar attacks Davaulus to launch an attack of his own, but his blade is deflected by Manachan's magical shield.

Meanwhile, Red fires his crossbow from the skylight, attempting to hit the Maiden hunting Mhairi, but only manages to hit the catwalk.

[sblock=OOC]
Misses all round from Red and Physician #12 .

Potion of CSW for Edmond cures 20 damage.

Round we go again, starting with:

Manachan
Mhairi
Ignatius
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Growing frustrated with his inability to strike the doctor, Manachan falls back on other means. He focuses his will, concentrating furiously to keep track of the positions of his foes, and thrusts out a palm toward Devaulus. Three bolts of arcane energy shoot forth, sparking the air as they slam into the doctor's chest.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cast _Magic Missile_ on the defensive.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

With his sanctuary spell clearly effective in warding off the Grey Maidens, the ifrit is loathe to take any hostile actions. So with Edmond having healed himself using a potion, Ignatius instead prays for guidance for his ally.

[sblock=OOC]Cast guidance on Edmond. Not really much else Ignatius can do for the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi took advantage of the momentary distraction Red's missed crossbow bolt caused the approaching Grey Maiden.  She whipped out a starknife and threw it in a single fluid motion before rising out of the shadows and backing away.

Mhairi had aimed for the joint on the Maiden's right side, since she couldn't hope to penetrate the plates of steel with muscle strength alone.  

[sblock=actions]
Move action: draw starknife
Std action: attack

Move 5' away from Maiden
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi's starknife digs deep, and the Maiden tips over the edge of the catwalk to crash, unmoving onto the floor below (luckily missing any bedridden blood veil patients). The other Maiden on the catwalk advances cautiously towards Mhairi, shield held in front of her.

This noise is heard upstairs where the fight at close quarters continues. Manachan's magic blasts into Doctor Davaulus. He steps into the midst of his foes, throwing something to one of the Maidens outside the door as he does so.

"Warn the temple," he calls, rapier held aloft to fend of incoming attacks.

One of the Maidens, having sidestepped Ignatius, presses her attack hard on Edmond and wounds hijm in the leg. The other, perhaps bolstered by her compatriot's success, manages to overcome Ignatius' magic and lands a score on the ifrit's arm.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan - 10 damage to Davaulus
Ignatius - guidance on Edmond
Mhairi - 11 damage to Maiden #4 , dead.

Maiden #9  - hits Edmond for 8 damage
Maiden #1  - makes Will save, hits Ignatius for 6 damage.

Davauls takes a 5 ft. step and throws an item. This renders him open to an AoO from Ignatius, Manachan _and_ Edmond, or alternatively Edmond or Ignatius can try to intercept the object (forfeiting an AoO) by making a DC 20 Reflex check, although this would then render either of them open to an AoO by the Maidens threatening them. 

Either way, Edmond gets his initiative order action next as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond reacts to the doctors throwing by wounding him even more. He then turns to the ladies in waiting and another burst of clashing colors comes forth engulfing all of the maidens. His spell reserves almost exhausted, he eyes the opponents, hoping to disable as many as possible.

[sblock=Actions]
OA vs Dr Davalus; damage (1d20+11=27, 2d4+6=10)

if 5' needed to get all maidens in 15' cone he does, otherwise stay put

blast color spray over 1,5,9 and 10, Will DC 13 negates
2HD or less Unconcious 2d4r
3-4HD: Blind 1d4r
5 or more HD: Stunned 1r
[/sblock]

OOC: this is my next to last 1st (and damaging) level spell and I have only 3 teleports remaining - if we need to evacuate through the window, tell me, I'll leave last...I can get three of us out in 3 rounds assuming I survive that long


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius, confident that his sanctuary spell protects him, reaches up to grab what Davaulus threw, but is left grasping at air.

[sblock=OOC]I do not believe that you actually get more than one save versus _sanctuary_. Edit: Errr, looking back though, it seems the problem is only in your description. The OOC part shows that it is a third Maiden that hit him.







			
				Pathfinder PRD said:
			
		

> If the save succeeds, the opponent can attack normally and is unaffected by that casting of the spell. If the save fails, the opponent can't follow through with the attack, that part of its action is lost, and it can't directly attack the warded creature for the duration of the spell.



[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond runs Davaulus through with Deathwail, and the Doctor collapses over the unconscious, bedridden form of one of his "patients". The Physician at the far end of the room lashes out at Manachan, but the swishing of the dangerous-looking medical tool are more defensive as the Physician steps back from Manachan's reach.

Edmond's spell catches one of the Maidens, and one of the two Physicians who are running up the stairs and they fall unconscious to the ground. The second Physician grabs the item from the Maiden who caught it and heads into the lift in the corner of the landing.

Meanwhile, the two Physicians on the ground floor leave the Maiden to guard the ward whilst they rush upstairs to stalk Mhairi on the gantry, blades in hand.

"Come here girly," says one of them, his voice distorted by his eerie bird-mask. "We won't hurt ya."

"Much," adds the other.

Mhairi hears a _snick_ from above. At the skylight, Red has his crossbow loaded and gives her the sign for _"got you covered"_.

[sblock=OOC]
Kaodi, yes, you're right. I forgot that one of the Maidens from downstairs swapped out with a _sanctuaried_ one (she's the one who caught the object, and the new one managed to attack Ignatius.

It may have got a bit confusing which is a Maiden and Which is a Physician. Here's a breakdown:

*Maidens*
1 
2
3
4 - Dead
9 - Unconscious
10

*Physicians*
5 - Unconscious
6
7
8
11 - Unconscious
12 - Wounded (6 pts)

Physician 5 and Maiden 10 failed their saves vs. Edmond's colour spray.
Physician #12  attacks Manachan, miss, 5 ft. step.

*Round 5*
Manachan
Mhairi
Ignatius
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Page 2 bump.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Somebody stop that man - he's taking off with something he doesn't want us to have!" Manachan shouts, pointing at the physician headed for the lift.

He then shifts his "aim" to the physician backing away from him and lets fly another arcane bolt.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cast _Magic Missile_.
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

With one of the adjacent Maidens unconscious, and another unable to attack him, Ignatius attempts to slip around them to move in front of the lift door.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to the square in front of the door to the remaining blackened area, I take it. I cannot resolve the standard action until I see what is there.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi blanched at the noise the fallen Maiden made as she toppled off the catwalk.  Risking a glance below, Mhairi saw the funny angles of the Maiden's limbs and the spreading, accusing crimson stain could only mean one thing.  _Guess she's dead then._

Although Mhairi was no stranger to killing people, it was not something she had ever gotten used to.  Or ever wanted to.  

Returning to the present, she saw the situation had not been simplified by removing one of her opponents.  _And they were saying something banal...I missed it.  _Taking stock of the advancing, second Maiden, Mhairi realised that this one wouldn't underestimate her.  And would be far harder to take down...

Flashing a weak grin Mhairi quickly reloaded her crossbow before backing away up the catwalk, fishing for her rapier at the same time.  The shouting upstairs, where the boys had disappeared to, was intensifying.  _At least they're still alive I guess._

Finally getting a grip on the hilt of what passed for her sword she held it out horizontally in her right, feet angled the way she'd been taught by boyfriends past.  The loaded crossbow held in her left was pointed straight down.  _Don't draw attention to it, you dumbass.  Your stupid toothpick is already looking weak enough next to their big, proper swords._

[sblock=actions, equipment etc.]
Move action:  Reload hand crossbow.
Move action equivalent:  Move 35' away from Maiden #3 , draw rapier.

LH:  Loaded hand crossbow
RH:  Rapier
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's magic takes the Physician full in the face, knocking his bird-mask askew and throwing the man to the floor, motionless and smoking slightly.

Ignatius eases past the Maidens who watch him go; one can almost read an expression of resignation and helplessness on their blank-faced helms. He catches up with the fleeing Physician in the little corner room, which appears to be an elevator of some kind. There is a lever and two buttons next to it. Beneath the lower button is a space for a third, and the Physician is frantically trying to slot this, the item thrown to him by Doctor Davalus, in place.

Bereft of Ignatius as a target, the two Maidens step forwards towards Edmond. One parries Deathwail allowing her companion to dart in and land a quick jab in Edmond's thigh.

Meanwhile, below, Mhairi backs away as the Maiden advances carefully towards her... right into Red's arc of fire. The wererat hits the Maiden from behind, and although the bolt ricochet's off the Grey Maiden's armour, Mhairi can see blood welling from between the joints as the Maiden lets out a grunt of pain and surprise.

[sblock=OOC]
*Manachan* kills Physician #12 

*Ignatius* - the Physician counts as flat-footed should Ignatius wish to do anything. He has a Move or Standard action left.

*Mhairi* - moves and prepares.

*Maiden 1* - Attack Edmond, hit for 8 damage.
*Maiden 10* - Attack Edmond, miss.
*Maiden 3* - Move.

*Red* (acting out of turn but it won't impact much) - hits Maiden #3  for 9 damage.

Next - *Edmond*
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

See here for real actions

Edmond takes a swing at the doctor, but is too occupied with two maidens to strike effectively.

"Manachan, disable the doctor if you can, don't kill him!

Maidens, we were attacked we don't want this confrontation, consider that there must be something dangerous or illegal, maybe even against the queen when the doctor didn't want us looking at the patients! We do have authority here, same as you. Stand down!"

Short frown later, sound of running feet of several man and unrecognizable shouts come from downstairs where the maidens left.


OOC: bad position, Dr Simon, can I use +1 AC from Harrow point? Shouting and booted feet are just Ghost Sound making a faint  Maybe we get some attacks off from distraction.

Attack vs Dr Davalus (Touch of Fatigue); damage (1d20+11=14, 2d4+6=10)


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Doctor Davulus is down already, this is just one of the rank-and-file Physicians in the lift.


----------



## Neurotic

Eh, can I change the action then? I would teleport Manachan behind the Maidens in line with Edmond and #10 ?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Yeah, no problem with changing actions.

I forgot to mention the Harrow Point.

_Technically_, using a Harrow Point to gain that particular bonus was only in Edge of Anarchy - the way they've written the campaign each adventure the Harrow bonuses apply to a different ability score. Last time it was Dex, this time it's Con.

_However_, since they don't come up much anyway, I'm going to waive that rule, so each adventure will unlock more potential uses for Harrow Points. So you can use them for the Dex-based bonuses from Edge of Anarchy or the Con-based bonuses from Seven Days to the Grave. The situational bonuses granted as a result of the Harrowing from each adventure remain specific, however.

In other words, yes, you can gain +1 AC for the duration of the encounter. Or you can get DR 3/- if you prefer.


----------



## Neurotic

I'll take DR 3/-  Deleting last post.. [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], Manachan is teleported in line with Edmond and #10  unless he resists Fort DC 14. You can of course intentionally not resist, which is what Edmond is asking...

"Manachan, don't resist me!"
Whirling _Deathwail_, Edmond touches the monk slightly and the magic swirls around the monk, flicking him across dimensions in a short hop behind the maidens.

"Maidens, we were attacked we don't want this confrontation, consider that there must be something dangerous or illegal, maybe even against the queen when the doctor didn't want us looking at the patients! We do have authority here, same as you. Stand down!"

Short frown later, sound of running feet of several man and unrecognizable shouts come from downstairs where the maidens left.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Recovering quickly from his spatial disorientation, Manachan speaks from his new position . . . directly behind the Maiden confronted by Edmond. "Please, do not force this confrontation further! As my friend has said, there is plainly something nefarious going on here - these physicians have at least been . . . experimenting . . . on innocents by infecting them with the plague! Stand down, I beg you!"
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The Maidens look between Edmond and Manachan, who has suddenly appeared behind them.

"You lie," says one of them, flatly.

"For the Queen!" cries the other as they ready to attack.

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy didn't seem to help...

Next up:

Mhairi

Then Ignatius, who can act against the Physician in the lift this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi eyed the approaching adversaries warily.  Three at once was more than she bargained for, or could deal with.  Tensing suddenly, she leaped forward with both legs, tucking into a roll with arms outstretched as she cleared the small catwalk handrail and praying there were no beds right underneath...

[sblock=actions and equipment]
Move action:  standing jump north-east 5'.  Am presuming there is a small (say, 4' high?? - I think in metric and struggle with Imperial measurements in relation to "normal" things) = DC16 acrobatics

Deliberate fall of (say 20'? - same as roof to catwalk?) = DC15 Acrobatics to negate first 10' and turn second 10' to non-lethal damage.  

Rolled both checks (should've made attacks with those!!), leaving out the narrative ending in case you want to modify a check DC based on landing on a bed/patient etc...  Her intent (for any remaining movement) is to head towards the stairs, where she last saw the rest of the party go, jumping beds etc as possible to avoid opponents.

Left Hand = Loaded hand xbow
Right Hand = Rapier
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=OOC]Ack! Cannot believe I have missed all those updates, and held up the game. Really sorry; I tend to search the forum using the orange colour of read threads I have visited to spot what has been posted to. When you changed the name of the thread, it changed it to the unread colour and I completely missed it.

In any case, if the physician is flat-footed I am guessing there is no ned to cat defencively: Ignatius uses _hold_ (DC19).[/sblock]

Ignatius raises his open right hand towards the physician in the elevator and says something in authoritative sounding gibberish as he clenches his outstretched hand.
[sblock=Celestial]" The power of Sarenrae compels you to be still! "[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The Physician in the lift freezes in place. Meanwhile the two Maidens upstairs move to attack, one faces Manachan, the other Edmond. The two men dodge and deflect their sword thrusts.

Mhairi deftly drops over the railings and down to the hospital floor. The Maiden on the ground floor takes up a defensive stance, ready to stop her should she try to pass. Above, on the gantry, the two Physicians snicker with approval whilst the the Maiden runs back the way she's just come, towards the stairs.

[sblock=OOC]
Physician7 fails save against Ignatius' spell. 

Maiden1 - attack Edmond, miss.
Maiden10 - attack Manachan, miss.

Next up:
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond whirls back toward maidens, now that Manachan is on the other side. His offer to surrender rejected, he commits fully into the attack now, his rotation adding to terrible power of his polearm. _Deathwail_ practically screams through the air as it neatly bisects stubborn soldier. 

[sblock=Actions]
Taking Expertise penalty 2 and gaining +2 dodge bonus until next round

Attack vs [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=10]#10  AC using Expertise; damage (1d20+11-2=29, 2d4+6=13)[/url] - channeling Touch of Fatigue Fort DC 12
Crit confirm (1d20+11-2=25) hit
TOTAL DAMAGE: 39

5' step over Dr Davalus
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The Maiden falls dead from Edmond's strike. If her companion is disturbed by this it doesn't show in her determined stance. Meanwhile, down below, the Physicians work their way back along the gangway to the stairs. Red wings one with a potshot as he passes beneath the ratman.

[sblock=OOC]
Maiden10 is definitely dead from that.
Maiden1 and Maiden2 are still up, Maiden9 is still unconscious from the colour spray.

Physician6 and Physician8 are still up, 8 having just been wounded.
Physicians5 and 11 are unsconscious, 7 is paralysed.

Next up:

Manachan
Mhairi
Ignatius
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

A look of sadness is mixed with the righteous anger upon Ignatius' face as he raises his morningstar above his head.
[sblock=Celestial]" The only mercy I can spare you is a quick death. "[/sblock]
The ifrit then swings downward at the frozen physician with all his strength.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan steps slightly to the side for better position, and throws a quick jab to set up a following backfist at the Maiden left facing him and Edmond.

"Though you fight us and strike to kill, I recognize that you but do your duty, and will preserve your life if I am able."

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Step to the East (setting up Flank w/ Edmond)
Standard: Flurry Attack (1d20+6=18, 1d20+6=7) for *NL* Damage (1d6+1=7) (Changed the order in the descriptive post, hopefully the 18 hits)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's strike rings out on the Maiden's armour. She staggers and her retaliatory strike goes wild, but she soon recovers.

Ignatius smashes the head of the Physician in the lift. The man eerily stays standing in the position he was frozen, despite the gore oozing down from inside his mask.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, AC21 for the Maidens!

*Maiden1* attacks Manachan, miss. I rolled her out of order since the other two Maidens are down with Mhairi.

Mhairi up next
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi spotted the third Maiden as she sailed over the edge, a feeling of frustration growing.  _There's just too many of them...must be time to get out soon..._

Tucking into a roll on landing she kept low, hoping against hope that she was below the beds from the Maiden's perspective. Reversing the direction she rolled, Mhairi turned and, in a crouching run, headed away from the stairs.

[sblock=actions]
Stealth roll, treating it as a standard action.
Moving 30' while stealthed south, east through the row of beds and north again to the top of the next row.

Also rolling non-lethal falling damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Stand guard," says the Maiden on the catwalk to her cohort below. "There's something going on in the the Doctor's office. I'll check it out, you watch for that girl."  The Maiden on the ground stands ready with her sword, the blank faceplate of her helmet sweeping the room.

Meanwhile, upstairs, the last Maiden, stuck between Manachan and Edmond, weighs up her targets. She opts to attack Edmond but collides with a bed as she does so, turning a telling strike into a glancing gash. 

[sblock=OOC]
*Maiden 1* attacks Edmond, hits for 7 damage, reduced to 4 by the damage reduction (I've fluffed as Zellara's mystical protection).

Next up:
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Using the dip in maidens weapon, _Deathwail_ turns and slams into her helm with butt end and continues weaving around on the defensive.
"Manachan, go and help others, I'll finish here, hopefully before the other one wakes."

OOC: Channel Touch of Fatigue Fort DC 12


----------



## Dr Simon

The Maiden's shoulders slump as Edmond's spell takes effect, and her movements become suffused with weariness. Meanwhile, the Physician near the far door begins to stir.

Down on the ward floor, the Maiden continues to hold position whilst the Physicians emerge from the door to the catwalk.

"Stay here," says the first to appear. "We'll flush her out."

[sblock=OOC]
Edmond - Touch of Fatigue on Maiden 1, fails save.

Physician 11 is no longer unconscious.

Just a reminder, Maiden 1 fatigued, 2 whole, 3 wounded and 9 unconscious.

Physician 5 is unconscious, 11 blind, 8 wounded and 6 hale and hearty.

Next up:

Manachan - bless, mage armour plus 10 temporary hit points (from Harrow fate)
Ignatius - bless, sanctuary vs 1
Mhairi - no status alerts
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan heeds Edmond's instruction, heading for the staircase and the Maiden there. He quickly mounts the stairs, using his momentum to drive a fist upward into the warriors iron-clad kidneys.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Up the stairs to the square just south of Maiden 3.
Standard: Attack for Non-Lethal Damage . . . or would have been NL Damage if he'd hit.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius reaches forward to the macabre body of the dead physician frozen in place and plucks the button from his hands, tucking it safely away where it cannot be grabbed from him. He then turns his attention back towards the battle.

[sblock=OOC]I figure that is a move action to take it and a standard action to put it away. I suppose Ignatius could then take a 5' step back towards the fighting.

Also, Mowgli, did you not include the bonus for attacking a prone opponent? I believe it is +4, more than enough to hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: If you're going after Maiden 3, she's coming_ up_ the stairs and so you'd have a high-ground bonus too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kaodi said:


> Also, Mowgli, did you not include the bonus for attacking a prone opponent? I believe it is +4, more than enough to hit.[/sblock]






Dr Simon said:


> OOC: If you're going after Maiden 3, she's coming_ up_ the stairs and so you'd have a high-ground bonus too.




OOC: Didn't include either of these (thought Manachan was the one going up, and didn't realize 3 was prone), and either one would allow a hit. Damage added to previous post (it was 4 points NL). He'll hold the high ground if she's not unconscious now.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Confusion reigns!   Manachan is on the top floor, so anyone on the stairs is below him (the stairs on the map don't actually work properly, if you look closely!).  #5  is an unconscious Physician (who have a lower AC anyway) whereas #3  is a Maiden, but she is fully conscious albeit wounded (winged by one of Red's crossbow bolts).

I'm assuming that Manachan is going for the Maiden, as the more immediate threat.


----------



## Kaodi

*OOC:*


This looks like it is my mistake. I was thinking that the one in the doorway was waking up and would need to be dealt with first by Manachan. Sorry about that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Manachan did attack Maiden 3, and with the bonus for being on higher ground just managed to connect.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi smiled to herself as she listened to the creepily masked doctors discussing her. _Like I don't have ears...they're only pointed so you can see them clearly._

Sneaking a glance at the relative positions of the doctors and the Maiden remaining on the ground floor under the beds she weighed up her options. _Should be in range for the Maiden. Tricky shot... _Screwing up her courage she took a deep breath and held it as she stood and aimed her small crossbow quickly at the shoulder joint in the Maiden's sword arm. Squeezing the trigger before her target could react, Mhairi stayed visible just long enough to hear a yelp of pain.

_Only winged her...pity_. Ducking out of sight again the wisp of a girl backed away slightly, reaching for a new crossbow bolt. She noted with dismay there probably wasn't enough to finish every last enemy if the boys had been captured upstairs.  _At least the door is behind me.  Very reassuring.._

[sblock=ooc&actions]
Sorry for the hold up gents (and ladies?). Had computer problems at home, not online properly yet.

Std action: Hand crossbow shot vs Maiden #2 . Should be in sneak attack range...am hoping she's stealthed enough to be able to get sneak attack damage...

Move action: Moving south 5', crouching down again. If that's not a full move action equivalent she'll also reload the crossbow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The Maiden winged by Mhairi takes a astep back, shield held aloft, behind the relative safety of the corner of the warehouse. Meanwhile, upstairs, the Maidens fight back. Gasping with the effort of fighting in a dented breastplate the Maiden on the stairs goes for Manachan but he sidesteps the strike by a whisker; it almost feels like fate guided him at the last minute. Edmond takes another gash from the Maiden facing him.

Manachan hears footsteps on the stairs, and the rasping breath of the Physicians approaching.

[sblock=OOC]
I haven't updated the map since not much has changed apart from Maiden 2 takes a 5ft. step north.

Mhairi - I figure since dropping prone is a free action so is ducking down. There are rules for sniping but I can't be bothered to look them up right now. I think a sneak attack fits in this case.

Maiden 1 - hits Edmond for 8 damage, reduced to 5 by DR.
Maiden 3 - hits Manachan for 10 damage but this is absorbed by his 10 temporary hit points due the the Harrow Choosing.

Next:
Edmond.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] ?

Also, whereabouts are not the only point of this reply. I just went through pages since the fighting at the warehouse started to make sure of how many spells I had used so far: 3 of 8 1st, and 3 of 5 2nd. Obviously the latter are the more important,  .[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Just quick post to move on, pretty up later

Attack vs #1; damage (1d20+11=18, 2d4+6=9)


----------



## Dr Simon

The Maiden before Edmond wearily raises her shield to thwart his attack. On the stairs, Manachan sees two more Physicians appear from below, their progress currently blocked by the Maiden above them. Meanwhile, behind Edmond the Physician knocked unconscious by his spell begins to stir.

[sblock=OOC]
That's a miss from Edmond, even with the Maiden's fatugued state.

*Next up:*
Manachan
Ignatius

*Status of enemies:*

Maiden 1 - fatigued, uninjured
Maiden 2 - wounded
Maiden 3 - wounded
Maiden 4 - dead
Maiden 9 - unconscious
Maiden 10 - dead

Physician 5 - unconscious
Physician 6 - uninjured
Physician 7 - dead
Physician 8 - injured
Physician 11 - blinded
Physician 12 - dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan redoubles his assault on the maiden coming up the stairs, throwing an elbow into the woman's head, then grabbing it and yanking it into his knee!

[sblock=Actions]Flurry of Blows (1d20+6=25, 1d20+6=22) for Flurry of Blows (1d6+1=5, 1d6+1=2)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

The ifrit oracle has eschewed his potent powers of fire thus far out of concern for the many patients who would be at risk if the building caught fire. But the time for complete caution may be over, as he is not a strong enough warrior to easily overcome the defences of the heavily armoured maidens.

Ignatius raises his right hand, which suddenly is surrounded by a nimbus of fire, and glides towards the Maiden facing Edmond like a flickering flame in the wind. [sblock=Celestial]"The time has come for cleansing by Sarenrae's righteous flames."[/sblock] The ifrit reaches out to touch the Maiden with fire.

[sblock=OOC]If Ignatius can move around the corner without drawing an attack of opportunity, he will go there. Otherwise, he will just move two squares down and attack through the doorway. I am not included the possible +2 from flanking in my roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi grimaced from where she crouched behind the beds.  _That grey bitch isn't going to move until she drops dead.  I bet she'd piss in her armour before leaving...  _With a resigned sigh, Mhairi rose rapidly and strode towards her opponent.

Smiling ambiguously as she trotted past the beds, eyes fixed on the Maiden, Mhairi set her feet in the fencer's stance - right foot forward as she closed into striking distance.  With a quick feinted lunge toward the Maiden's knee, to try and unbalance her, Mhairi withdrew and quickly reversed her feet - hoping to try and confuse the Maiden enough so she could get past.

[sblock=ooc]
Move action: Moving 30' around the beds to diagonally south-west of Maiden #2 .
Std action:  Feint vs Maiden #2 .  

The bluff roll targets a DC of 10 + the Maiden's BAB + Wis modifier.  Or, if they're trained in Sense Motive, 10 + Sense Motive if that would be higher.  If Mhairi beats the DC, the Maiden is denied a Dex bonus against Mhairi's next attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan punches the Maiden out cold and she tumbles down the stairs. Behind and below her the Physicians curse, and the uppermost one is knocked over.

Ignatius burns the Maidne fighting Edmond, but she doesn't turn form her main target, adding another wound the Edmond's growing collection.

Meanwhile, Mhairi wrong-foots the Maiden before her, whose sword-swing goes wild.

[sblock=OOC]
Maiden #3  is unconscious, Physician #6  is prone.

Maiden #1  hits Edmond for 5 -> 3 damage.
Maiden #2 misses Mhairi

Next up, Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], how would I go with coup-de-gracing the fallen? And can that be non-lethal, just to get them out of fighting, not to kill them dead?

I'm willing to take OA if needed, I don't need three more opponents standing...also, since they are easy to hit, I'd take full expertise (+2) bonus to AC so maiden could miss some


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I don't see why not for a non-lethal CDG, provided you have something that could deliver non-lethal damage. I'm pretty sure that a CDG is a full round action that draws an AoO; don't _think_ they changed that for Pathfinder.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond trusts Deathwail downward, striking stirring doctor hard over the head. The blade stays up protecting him from inevitable reaction of the maiden

OOC: taking expertise for +2 to AC

Right! Sorry about that.

CDG damage (2d4+6=14) 
Additional dice (2d4+6=9, 2d4+6=11)
total: 34
Fort DC 44 or die?! Doesn't say it can be non-lethal, if it can, please make it so...flat of the blade should do or butt end of the _Deathwail_


----------



## Dr Simon

Just as the Physician is staggering to his feet, hands groping blindly in front of him, Edmond knocks him down cold with the butt of Deathwail.  The Physician approaching from down the stairs whips a knife out from inside his leather coat and throws it at Manachan, but the shot goes wild and the blade embeds itself somewhere in the ceiling.

[sblock=OOC]

Physician 8, attacks Manachan with thrown knife, miss.
Physican 11, unconscious (probably forever!)

*Next up*
Manachan
Ignatius
Mhairi
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Content that he can do better than the physician at range, Manachan remains where he is and once more extends a hand, sending bolts of arcane energy unerringly into the physician's chest!

[sblock=Actions]Magic Missile (3d4+3=13)[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius, disappointed that the Maiden's movement at the last moment prevented him from unleashing his flame into the most vulnerable point in her armour, shifts a step towards Manachan before reaching out again with fire at his fingers.

[sblock=OOC]5' step if necessary. Not quite clear on where I would need to be to potentially flank if Edmond moved at all, so once again I will leave it to you to add +2 if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's blast of magical energy sends the Physician tumbling head over heels down the stairs, a series of bumps ending with a crunch, and silence.

The Maiden hisses with supressed pain as Ignatius' fire hits her. Surrounded by enemies she raises her shield and adopts a defensive stance. "I need assistance!" she shouts.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan magic missile against Physician 8, dead.

Ignatius burning touch against Maiden 1, hits.

Maiden 1 adopts full defence.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi giggled as she heard the cry for help upstairs. _At least one of the boys is giving them hell!_

"Shouldn't you be going then?" she asks of her immediate opponent. "One of your lovers is in trouble upstairs - who knows how the others are faring. You ARE all lovers, right?" she asked, knowing full well that she was wrong. It was just a distracting and infuriating maneouvre.

Timing her moment, Mhairi lunged.  The tip of her rapier bit deeply into an armour joint and the flesh underneath.  Never one to pause in one place for long, Mhairi pulled her weapon back quickly and spun around the Maiden and headed for the stairs behind.

[sblock=ooc]
If that strike didn't kill/KO the Maiden, Mhairi begins to use Acrobatics to move around behind the Maiden.  Will throw Acrobatics roll just in case.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The Maiden in front of Mhairi makes th efatal mistake of taking her attention off her opponent, distracted by the call from upstairs. Mhairi slips her rapier between a joint in the Maiden's armour and she sinks to her knees. As Mhairi darts nimbly around her, she slumps face-down on the floor, a puddle of blood growing beneath her.

The Maiden and the Physician hit by Edmond's colour spray spell are blinking their eyes and standing, dazed, but the spell is wearing off.

[sblock=OOC]

Mhairi attacks Maiden 2, hits, enough to kill her.

Next up, Edmond

Maiden 1 - fatigued, injured.
Maiden 9 - now stunned. Since she stood up whilst blind, she's susceptible to an AoO from Edmond and Ignatius.

Physician 5 - stunned, similarly susceptible to an AoO from Manachan
Physician 6 - prone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond reacts to maidens recovery by stabbing her with the blunt end of the polearm.

He immediately brings back the blade, cutting the wounded maiden once more.

"We told you we're elite group of warriors. We also asked nicely to see what's going on and we were attacked. We asked repeatedly for you to step down and let us deal with the doctors. I will ask one more time and then I will stop using blunt end of _Deathwail_ and it will indeed cause several of those."

[sblock=Actions]
OA vs [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=9]#9 ; damage (1d20+11=21, 2d4+6=10)[/url] - didn't include bonuses from blindess, stun etc...
Who  is [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 1[/URL] ? It is also within my OA reach...

Attack vs [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 ; damage (1d20+11=25, 2d4+6=12)[/url]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond drives one Maiden back with the haft of Deathwail and then cuts down another with the blade.  The Physician on the stairs manages to get back on his feet again.

[sblock]

Edmond - AoO on Maiden 9, hits, but doesn't put her down.
Edmond  - attack on Maiden 1, hits (even with her total defence), enough to kill her.

Physician 6 - stand up.

One Maiden left (9, stunned) and two Physicians left (5, stunned and 6)

*Next up:*
Manachan
Ignatius
Mhairi
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan takes advantage of the physician's foolish maneuver, backfisting him squarely in the jaw, and follows up with a cross and hook combination.

[sblock=Actions]AoO, Flurry of Blows (1d20+7=24, 1d20+6=15, 1d20+6=16), for Non-Lethal Damage (1d6+1=3, 1d6+1=6, 1d6+1=2). (Not sure how many of these hit, so I went ahead and rolled damage for all three).[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius swings wildly at the Maiden, but his powerful blow is deflected by the Maiden's shield. Undeterred, he switches his morningstar into his shield hand while his right hand is once again engulfed in a nimbus of fire. He reaches out to touch the Maiden, and when his hand touches her armour the full power of the flames is transferred to her, burning her terribly.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi smiled as she heard Edmond berating the Maidens from up the stairs.  _Good to know at least he's still alive and kicking.  _While glancing around the ground floor to check that none of the patients were moving, or enemies were concealed she took a moment to compose herself and began prowling up the stairs quietly in the hope of ambushing whoever still opposed them.

[sblock=ooc]
Moving as far up the stairs as two 35' move lets you (not sure if you're counting double, and the middle floor map of the stairs is confusing) with the attached Stealth roll.  Mhairi moves full speed with Stealth on.

If she'd come into sight of anyone, she will hang back and around the corner.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's attacks crumple up the beak of the Physician's bird-mask and he tumbles down the stairs. The last Physician faces another of his comrades falling towards him but this time presses against the wall and stays on his feet.

The last Maiden standing staggers under Ignatius' fire, but weakly holds her shield aloft and continues to press her attack on Edmond, delivering a deft strike between gaps in his armour.

[sblock=OOC]
Physician 5 is down.

Maiden 9 attacks Edmond, hits for 10-> 7 damage.

Next up
Edmond

Only Physician 6 and Maiden 9 are left.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond tries to trip the maiden in front of him, but _Deathwail_ catches on the sickbed next to him, jolting both him and the patient.

Trip attack with Touch of Fatigue (1d20+12=13)


----------



## Dr Simon

The patient moans softly at being jolted, but doesn't awaken from whatever Davalus and his minions have done to her. The last Physician moves up the stairs towards Manachan, drawing a razor-sharp surgical tool from within his coat and slashing at Manachan's feet. Meanwhile, Mhairi sneaks up on him from below.

[sblock=OOC]
Physician 6 - attack Manachan, miss.

Next up:
Manachan
Ignatius
Mhairi
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan dances nimbly away from the the physician's slashing scalpel, returning the man's attack with a quick front kick/roundhouse combination.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Flurry of Blows (1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=14) for Non-Lethal Damage (1d6+1=4, 1d6+1=2)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius sense his opportunity as the Maiden attacks Edmond. Once she had committed, the ifrit just follows where momentum takes her; he places a hand on her shoulder. Flames erupt in an instant, engulfing the woman once more.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

As quietly as she could with hands full of weapons, Mhairi stole up the stairs.  She could hear the sound of fighting above.  _Guess no-one thinks I could get this far...surprise!_

As she rounded the corner the flying golden hair was unmistakable as Manachan pummeled the physician.  _Well, if Manachan is on his feet, and Edmond that I heard a minute ago maybe they didn't need me anyway...too late now to second guess yourself._  Hoping Manachan wouldn't give her away with a shout of recognition, Mhairi lunged forward with her rapier, pointy end at the creepy doctor's rib cage.  It drove in hard, blood flowing back along the blade.

Mhairi grimaced in revulsion, pulling her weapon back out before her hands could get covered in the sticky red fluid.  

[sblock=ooc]
Move action:  Up behind physicial #6 
Std action:  Stick 'im!

Hope there's enough movement in her allotment to make it, I'm still confused how the stairs work just there.  Mhairi can move full speed while stealthy.  Just the stairs (double move for up?) that might complicate the matter. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The Maiden crumbles under Ignatius fire and lies smoking on the floor. There is a meaty smack of fist on leather as Manachan lands a couple of body blows on the Physician on the stairs.

"Oof!" he says, his voice muffled by his mask, as he staggers.

Meanwhile, Mhairi sneaks up behind him on the stairs...

[sblock=OOC]
Maiden 9 is down.

That just leaves this Physician.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: if there is anyone who's only disabled temporarily by the spell, Edmond knocks them down for some time, otherwise this is the action:

Edmond moves by the cleric and swipes Deathwail across the stairs, pulling it upward along with physicians legs. 

"Now would be good time to drop your weapons unless you really want some extra bruises. Don't you people ever give up? I'll rip your mask off and leave you among the sick, bound for the night. Surrender. Surrender."

Terrible monotone of Edmond voice grates on the ears even as his eyes blaze with suppressed magic roused by his emotions.

Trip vs Physician with Touch of Fatigue (1d20+12=23) Fort DC 12


----------



## Kaodi

*OOC:*


Hurry up and die, you wretched excuse for a physician! We have been in this warehouse since the 3rd of May!


----------



## Dr Simon

Once again the Physician takes a tumble on the stairs.

"Never!" he gasps from behind his mask. "The Pallid Princess will take your wretched souls first!" He draws a dagger from inside his coat and throws it at Edmond, winging his shoulder. Edmond thinks he hears the voice of Zellara telling him to duck at the last second and the dagger bounces off an armour epaulette.

[sblock=OOC]
Physician attacks Edmond from prone, hits for 1 damage but the DR absorbs it.

Mhairi still to act this round, then
Manachan
Ignatius
Mhairi
Edmond

As Kaodi says - time to finish this!
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=OOC]Mhairi still to act? Looks like she posted an action for this round - to sneak closer and possibly stab the physician in the back. In any case, this gives me an opportunity to roll for knowledge of the epithet "Pallid Princess" now... Edit: And, uh, given that roll, apparently the entire history of that deity, hehehe...[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I think you're right, so it's over to Manachan and Ignatius again.

[sblock=Kaodi]
The Pallid Princess refers to the goddess Urgathoa, who is said to have been a hedonistic mortal who clawed her way back from the dead, bringing disease and undeath in her wake. She's generally only worshipped by undead but some depraved mortals seek to gain power through her worship as well. She is sometimes offered appeasement by otherwise decent folk who are desperate to avoid disease.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan stomps down on the prone physician, slamming a hard heel into his thigh just below the crotch and then into his ribs just above the waist.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

From the sounds it appears Manachan and Edmond have things in the stairs well in hand, so Ignatius decides that it is time to examine something that has been bothering him. Kneeling down beside the smoldering Grey Maiden, the ifrit removes her helm to see whether there is anything out of place about her appearance. Other than horrible burns.


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan puts the Physician out of action for good, and the man's limp body slides down the stairs, again. 

Ignatius removes the Maiden's helmet. Underneath is a terrible sight. Even allowing for the burns that he has inflicted the woman's face is a mess of scars of different ages, and more scars are visible on her close-cropped scalp. She may once have been attractive - this much is evident despite her disfigurement - but has undergone some brutal treatment in the recent past.

[sblock=OOC]
That's put paid to all the enemies. By walking in to the middle of them rather than picking them off piecemeal you managed to raise that to a CR11 encounter, according to standard calculation methods! 

That grants you all 3,200 XP each. Add them on, you'll need them!
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Well, no wonder they're not curing anyone. We need to reorganize everything. Warn the temple, get this people there before anyone knows anything about this. And Marshal Kroft needs to know she's in danger along with the rest of the guard."
 warrior muses quietly.

He then notices the girl on the stairs and after the answer explodes with questions and instructions:
"Mhairri? Are you alright? I didn't see you come down, everyone alright downthere?"

"Ignatius, what was that package they tried to get out?"

"Manachan, I'll bind these physician and surviving Maidens, you and Mhairri check the building. Let's see if we can find out more."


"Red? Would you help Manachan and Mhairri? Then I need you to carry the message to priests, Varisians and Marshal Croft. Will you?"



"Come on, people let's get these patients somewhere safe. Well, safer."

He checks for magical emanations and removes and trace of magic or weapons from Dr Davalus and his physicians. 

OOC: Edmond uses Magical Attunement to detect magic. Are all physicians scarred as maidens? None, some? Are all maidens disfigured?

Religion (1d20+6=17)


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius sighs, looking at the woman. His wrath begins to flow out of him, and his difficulty with tongues goes with it. Looking up to Edmond, he asks, "What was it that that man said to you on the stairway? Something about the tone of his voice seemed so... spiteful."

The ifrit looks over their fallen foes. He is tempted to let the goddess decide who will survive their wounds, but chides himself for his unmerciful thought, and begins using his magic to stabilize them. To Edmond's question, he answers, "Oh, it was a button. My guess _is_ that there is a level below the warehouse and that the button is needed in order to get the lift to go there."

Once all of their enemies are tended to, Ignatius also heals any serious wounds Edmond and Manachan have suffered. He then removes the helmets of the other Maidens, curious to see if their faces portray a similar story. But after a moment he looks up to the end of the room, and says, "We really should take a look through that door. Weapons out?"

[sblock=OOC]I forgot that I could not actually understand what the physician was saying when I rolled for religion. It is maybe a bit meta to ask about that, but it moves the story along I think.

How much damage have Edmond and Manachan taken? I will roll for it when I know. 

Finally, with that much XP we all level up, right? We will have to rest before we get access to some of our new spells and abilities, no? I might be so bold as to suggest Edmond and Mhairi take ranks in linguistics so they can pick up Celestial. Perhaps learning it so quickly can be explained as a blessing of Sarenrae or something.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

All of the Maidens are similarly scarred and mutilated. The Physicians, under their masks, are normal, plain-looking men albeit with hair lank from their exertions whilst wearing heavy leather masks.

[sblock=OOC]
I'll have a list of magic items and wounded later when I have more time to check.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

Mhairi smiled in genuine pleasure at seeing her three companions alive and more or less unharmed.  "I'm just fine Edmond.  Nothing I couldn't handle, though I'm sorry a few of them got through."  She knelt next to the recently felled physician and wiper her rapier on his clothes before securing and stowing her weapons.

"So what on earth happened here?  I saw the Maidens running up the stairs and figured that was probably my cue.  But really, I haven't got the faintest idea what's going on!" Mhairi added as she moved up the stairs to the small room at the top.  Standing near to Ignatius as he inspected the Maiden's bodies she gave him a playful pinch.  "Glad to see you're alright," she said quietly.


----------



## Dr Simon

Beyond the door is a small windowless attic room, fitted out as part laboratory, part office. A tidy desk dominates the back of the room and along the walls are an array of alchemical equipment bubbling away, with anatomical charts decorating the walls, bedecked with pins like a general's battle plan. There is nobody in the room.

[sblock=OOC]
Of the foes, only one Maiden and one Physician are unconscious rather than dead. There is one other Physician knocked out by Edmond but he is so far unconscious he may not wake up again, and if he does he'll probably think he's a cinnamon muffin named Susan.

Items garnered from the foes:

*From Physicians (x6)*
Leather coat
Set of healer's tools
War razor
Physician's masks (faint conjuration)

*From Maidens (x6)*
Masterwork full plate
Heavy steel shield
Masterwork longsword
Composite longbow
(Note that all the Maiden equipment is very distinctive in design)

*From Doctor Dav*
A flask labelled "Elixir of True Healing" (moderate conjuration)
A potion bottle (weak conjuration) - Edmond reckons to be _remove disease_.
A magical rapier (moderate conjuration)
A magical mithral shirt (+1)
An amulet (faint transmutation)

In addition there are around 80 patients all very weak and effectively immobile.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Red, could we move these people somewhere safer through the tunnels? I know my way around them, but your knowledge is probably more current.

And then you should go inform the people, that is, Varisians, Marshal Kroft and the temple, in that order. Unless there are other ways to contact some of them? Sendings maybe? The rest of us will clean up here.

Brindom Ignatius, can you cure few of these people so they can help and we get some info? Most are Varisians"
Edmond checks if he knows anyone personally
"And we have good relationship with them, they would help their own people if we can get the message through.

What do you think, all?

Zellara's house is not far away, we could make temporary accommodations there, then move to old fishery, it's abandoned now, and to All the worlds meat. From there, it's only river boat travel to Varisians part of town."


----------



## Kaodi

"I will do what I can," says Ignatius as he examines the magical items kept by Davaulus. "But I do not understand how or why you think we need to move these people. What threat could materialize here that could not present itself in other locales? Besides, we need to keep this place locked down until we have a chance to rest and investigate where that physician was attempting to flee to on the lift."

The ifrit takes time to study the charts and materials present in Davaulus' office before he turns his attention to the patients. "Maybe you could take a look at that desk?" he asks Mhairi as he leaves the office. Ignatius may not be the wisest man in town, but in the face of the conspiracy that they have uncovered even a fool knows that one should watch for more traps. He grabs one of the masks from the fallen physicians and straps it on, saying, "I think I can make better use of this than him at this point." 

[sblock=OOC]I just want to make sure we can recover all of this loot too, hehehe... Anyway, two Spellcraft check for the rapier and amulet, and a Heal check to decipher the charts and contents of the office. Might be easier for you to handle the indefinite number of heal checks for patient care, Dr. Simon, rather than have me clutter up the place. Heal is +6.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Somethings going on, with or without Queens knowledge. These people are in danger, physicians will not want this known. Nor maidens. And besides, they are not doctors, they are the source of the plague."


----------



## Kaodi

"Yes, Davaulus and his minions are the source of the plague," says Ignatius. "But many of these patients are now plague carriers. We could risk spreading it further if we try to transport them away from here."


----------



## Neurotic

"The plague plagues all of the city now. They did it well. That ship probably spread the rats and diseased water across the city. Besides, in the sewers no one can catch the disease."


----------



## Dr Simon

Red was keeping watch on the roof, but at Edmond's command he climbs down on a knotted rope, whiskers twitching nervously as he scans the corners of the warehouse, perhaps not convinced that it is safe.

"Yes, yes, I cans try to tell people," he says with a chuckle. "Not sures they'll listen to me, a ratman, a sewer-walker, but I can tries. Knows of some places we can hides them, yes, but not nice places, not good for sick people."


The sick are beyond Ignatius' capacity to quickly heal; they will need long term care if any are to survive and as it is the recovery from blood veil is currently slender, although of course any spare remove disease spells will help individuals.

Studying the charts, Ignatius gets very little specific information; he gets the feeling that a vital part of the puzzle is missing, one that would help tie together the information on the charts.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi turned sulkily at being asked to leave so pointedly.  She was just another "normal" person in the way.  Not a warrior, and not divinely inspired to do anything...  _How is it my fault if none of the gods care a fig if I live or die_ she thought, kicking at a ball of fluff on the floor as the walked to the Maiden that fell from the catwalk.  _Not even a thank you for trying to save their holy arses...how was I supposed to know they weren't dead and cold like this poor girl?_  Mhairi paused in front of the fallen warrior and retrieved her weapon from the Maiden's hip, wiping the drying blood off on a nearby bed's blanket.

The smell was getting to her.  The whole place smelt of sick, mixed with the delightful odours of blood and sweat mingling with the stink of piss and crap from those that hadn't died instantly.  Mhairi thought she was going to be sick herself.  _Ugh....how do those phony doctors stand it?!  You couldn't pay me enough to work here...  I wonder if they got paid at all or just did it for the kicks?  There must be money in it somehow...wonder where it is?_  Suppressing the urge to hurl her breakfast over the floor, Mhairi hustled to the desk, instinctively feeling that keeping busy would be the only thing to help.

Standing over the desk, the whore turned burglar turned citizen's crusader tried her best to breathe through her mouth.  It kept the worst of the smell away but left a nagging thought at the back of her head that she would look like a retarded inbred hick...  Putting the thought firmly out of her head, Mhairi studied the desk in detail - taking her time largely because she had nothing else to do.  _Check for springs and the like first girl, I wouldn't put it past these creeps to hide a diseased needle somewhere like that dirty silver coin in a box..._

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for long rambling post.  It's been awhile since this campaign moved, and I felt the need to write a few words more than normal.

Mhairi takes 10 searching for traps.  +21 perception (trapfinding),  
If traps are detected, she'll try and disable.  +15 disable device skill rating (25 if take 10 possible).
Otherwise, try and open the various draws etc. picking locks where required (take 10).  +25 disable device, assuming take 10.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Don't worry about you being listened to, Red. I'll write notes for all involved and I'll give you something they can recognize who you come from."

Edmond takes off his signet ring.
"Show this to Marshal Kroft. If you cannot get to her, either leave the message at her home or give the message to Lynn in All the Worlds Meat. At the temple, look for prelate Julius Brightshield. At my house, give the message to Kester or Jeremiah, the mage. Varisians, well, go either to mamusia Lela, that's the one renegatde wererat pack kidnapped, so I suggest you use your human form...or to sergeant Soldado. I'll give you enough messages. Feel free to decide how is the best to deliver it. Here is some gold so you can find or bribe somebody to take the message if you cannot get in yourself. Talk with miss Yelloweyes if you think you cannot do it yourself on time.

I suggest you go to Varisians first. They probably won't recognize the ring, but mamusia Lela should hear you out if you tell her you're coming from me. If not, tell her I told you Zellara brought us all together to oppose the plague and return the city to proper state. Mamusia herself said there was something in our group."

Come on everyone, we need to write those messages
To mamusia Lela
_"Found hidden hospital with many Varisians in bad shape and experimented on. Doctors are spreading the disease, not interested in curing it. Maidens are guarding them, consider any and all of City Guard and Queen suspect until proven otherwise. Exception: Marshal Kroft in person. If you can, get us few able bodies men willing to risk the disease to Zellara's house. We will need field hospital and boats enough to transfer around 80 people.

P.S: You can trust wererats that say they are coming from The House of the Forgotten."_

To Marshal Kroft:
_"Found hidden hospital with many citizens in bad shape and experimented on. Doctors are spreading the disease, not interested in curing it. Maidens are guarding them, consider any and all of City Guard and Queen's men suspect until proven otherwise. Watch your back and try to make small core of people you trust to be around you at all times. You can trust wererats that say they are coming from The House of the Forgotten."_

To the prelate :
_"Found hidden hospital with many Varisians in bad shape and experimented on. Doctors are spreading the disease, not interested in curing it. Maidens are guarding them, consider any and all of City Guard and Queen's men suspect until proven otherwise. Exception: Marshal Kroft in person. Watch your back and try to make small core of people you trust to be around you at all times. You can trust wererats that say they are coming from The House of the Forgotten. If you can, spare few or even one priest to come to Lynn at All the Worlds Meat, she'll know where the patients are at all times."_

To orphanage (Kester, Jeremiah, Brindom, Dj'ahn):
_"Found hidden hospital with many Varisians in bad shape. Doctors are spreading the disease, not interested in curing it, don't let any in the house. Maidens are guarding them, consider any and all of City Guard and Queen's men suspect until proven otherwise. Exception: Marshal Kroft in person.  DO NOT provoke them even if you have to let them into the house. Burn Anything they touch or give you. At worst, go into the sewers. Say you're coming from the House of the Forgotten. You can trust wererats that say they are coming from The House of the Forgotten too."_

Several copies of similar content are made for Lynn, Yelloweyes and Soldado

"Here you go, Red. I'm giving all the code that you're coming from The House of the Forgotten. It will leak eventually, but for the time being, help anyone speaking the phrase. Let your people know on the way. I thank you and you pack for the aid already given and hope we can work together in the future. Tell Lynn where we are and that I pointed the priests to her for direction. Tell her I hope we can hold on together even in her new calling. She knows where Zellara's house is, you can use that as reference point. God speed."

Edmond clasps Red's arm and squeezes his shoulder. 

"I hope we can live in peace in new and better Korvosa."


----------



## Dr Simon

Red looks Edmond in the eyes and twitches his whiskers. He nods once, and scurries off bearing the notes.

Meanwhile, Ignatius studies Doctor Davaulus' rapier and amulet. The rapier carries an enchantment designed to make it more effective against humans, whilst the amulet is protection of some kind.

Mhairi studies the desk in the Doctor's office. It is locked, but there doesn't seem to be any traps involved and she soon has it open. Inside is a large notebook filled with meticulous observations in good penmanship.

[sblock=OOC]
In other words:

_+1 human bane rapier
+1 amulet of natural armour_
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi leafs through the notebook quickly, seeing if she can understand the written language.


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi has no difficulty in understanding understanding the language in the book, although much of it is couched in medical jargon that she is less able to figure. The gist of it seems to be a report into the resilience of some Varisians to the blood veil disease. Davaulus is trying to find what makes some Varisians immune where others are not.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Disinterested, Mhairi puts the notebook on the table with a sigh.  She gives the desk and it's drawers a thorough going-over, checking for false bottoms, things tied to the bottom of a drawer and hidden compartments.  _If there's anything valuable here, I'll damn well find it.  There MUST be something to buy the food and medicines, surely???_

At the end of her search Mhairi stands and, grasping the notebook, strolls over to Ignatius who downstairs and examining the patients still.  "Here, have a look at this and tell me if it makes any sense," she said offering the notebook.  "I can understand most of the words, but putting them all together for to understand a sentence might as well need magic as far as I can tell.


----------



## Kaodi

"Thank you, Mhairi," says Ignatius, slowly taking the notebook from her. He opens it and gives it a quick flip through. "Hopefully this will provide some context to the charts."

The ifrit takes the half-elf's advice and casts the spell that allows him to discern magical auras, focusing on the book. He takes one step to the side, looks up at her and smiles, and then heads back to to Davaulus office to compare the notebook to the other information.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius examines Davaulus' notebook, which is not magical. There is something there, about a particular bloodline of Varisian who seem immune to the plague. Davaulus is trying to find the common bloodline, but with the aim of altering the plague to remove the immunity. However, it might be possible to reverse that and use the Varisians to help with a cure, but more specific information about the nature of the plague is needed.


----------



## Kaodi

Once he is done looking over the notes, the Ignatius heads out of the office to speak with the others. "Davaulus and his men were attempting to discover a particular Varisian bloodline which is apparently immune to the plague," he says, "With the aim of altering the Red Veil to overcome it. I am not sure how they hoped to accomplish this. If I am not mistaken, however, if we learn the source of their immunity we might be able to develop a cure for the plague. But until we know more about how the plague works to begin with, I do not think we will be able to do much."

The ifrit scratches his head momentarily. "If Davaulus has any allies that remain, we may have to uncover their treachery as well before we can put the Red Veil to rest."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"A cure hey?  That'd be nice..." Mhairi mutters, her temper starting to fray after hours in the stinking slaughterhouse and late night.

"We can always chase up the other end of the business.  The box we dug out of the river came from somewhere and was probably made by someone.  It was definitely sent by someone who isn't that guy," she added, gesturing to the various corpses on the floor and Davalus' in particular.

"Or," she added hopefully, "We can follow the money.  Someone must be making money out of this.  They must be involved, surely?"


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond moved prisoners to an isolated room so they don't hear everything. After checking there is no way out of the room he locks it and leaves them for the moment.

[sblock=Prisoners - PC huddle]
People, do you think it would be better to tie them somewhere near the patients? If they free themselves, we may have hostage situation, but will have easier time guarding them in open space esp. if some patients are awake.
[/sblock]

"Not necessarily. They might want power in the city and they're definitely getting it. Or plenty of dead to raise an army of undead. Or throne puppet and they as gray eminences. Who made the box may not be relevant unless it was specifically made for this purpose. But if you can follow that lead, do it. We cannot ignore anything.

We wait here, see if we can do anything for the patients. Then we talk to mamusia and prelate Julius. At this point we assume all maidens know what's going on and that Queen is somehow influenced, most likely by some charm spell, or replaced by simulacra or doppelganger.

Essentially, we guard these people and then follow Red.

Mhairri, could you try to find some underground exit, even if it's through the sewers in the building?

Ignatius, Manachan, see which people can move by themselves, which may not be moved at all and which can be transported. Mhairri and I will look for the way out. Red, keep...ah...we don't have a lookout...OK, I'll keep watch until Mhairri finds a way out then she'll watch while I find a way underground."

@Dr Simon, Edmond would like to find underground way to Zellara's house (even if it's not fully basement to basement, just as little on the surface as possible and starting within this warehouse)


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi does a search of the warehouse, but there are no drains or manholes down into the sewers to be found inside. The only possible way down that she finds is an elevator system in the corner by the staircase. It has settings for two floors - the ground floor of the warehouse and the upper floor where Davaulus' room is, but there is a missing button for a floor below ground level - a hole where the item that Ignatius retrieved would fit perfectly.

_"Warn the temple,"_ Davalus had said.

Just then, there is a knocking at the front door.


----------



## Neurotic

"Ignatius, take physicians mask and answer. Mhairi, try to put Maiden mask and front plate up. Manachan, hide. Quick!"
Edmond moves into the stairwell so he's not visible from the entrance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan moves to a hiding place as close to the door as he can find in an attempt both to guard Ignatius as she answers it and to be able to come in behind anyone who moves through.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius lowers the mask over his face that he had taken earlier from one of the fallen physicians and proceeds to the waiting room at the front of the warehouse. 

The ifrit does his best to convince himself he belongs he and that it has been a rather ordinary night so far. He then removes the bolt from the door and opens it slightly, as the Maiden had when he had first knocked, and says, "We are very busy, Citizen. State your business quickly."


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius is confronted by an elderly Varisian lady with a shawl cast over her head. Behind are a group of burly young men, not-so-subtly wielding cudgels.

"And who are you, young man?" she asks. "Where is Master Edmond? Tell him Mamusia Lela is here, or my grandsons will have words to say to you."


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius opens the door enough so that he can quickly poke his head out and look both ways. He then opens it further, saying "Come quickly," as he ushers them in. Once they have all filed into the waiting room he closes the door again and shuts the bolts. 

"My name is Ignatius, and I am just recently a companion of Edmond. If you have met Manachan as well, I have been his friend for many years," says the ifrit. "They are both here, as is another companion, Mhairi."

Ignatius heads onto the floor of the warehouse and raises his voice to say, "Everything is alright. Your Varisian friend and her family have arrived, Edmond."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan steps out from hiding at his old friend's words. "Hello, Mamusia. Ignatius speaks truth, and you are well come."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

On hearing Edmond's request, Mhairi had glared at him in a mixture of incredulity and frustration.  _It'd take at least five minutes to get the armour off one of these girls, and probably the same again to put it on.  Lucky I met him outdoors if it takes ten minutes for him to answer the door..._

Rolling her eyes she knelt and got on with removing the helmet, then starting to remove the shoulder guards and breastplate of the nearest Maiden.  Before Mhairi had even managed to unbuckle one side of a breastplate she heard voices in greeting from the front door and sighed with relief.

With an impish grin she realised there was opportunity for mischief.  Jamming the Maiden's helmet over her head and grabbing the sword and shield she had fought with, Mhairi strode down to the entrance.  Knowing she looked ridiculous, Mhairi did her best impression of the Maidens' bored tones and asked "Well, citizens.  Why are you here?"


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond appears from the stairwell, but before he could greet new arrivals, Mhairri walks out masked. Seeing her from the side he is surprised and almost drops into combat crouch before sheepishly relaxing.

Shaking his head, he spends all of his daily allotment of smiles in wide grin, strange and disconcerting on his serious gaunt face.

Returning to business at hand, he half-bows to mamusia and nods to her guards.

"Hello again mamusia. I assume Red delivered the message since you're here. Do you know why some of your people may be immune to this disease?

Ignatius may give you more information on the patients. I was thinking of moving as many and as fast as possible to Zellara's house or underground passages.

Wererats will help, I hope, but at the very least they will not hinder you.

We need to clear this place before Doctors and Maidens find out about this. There's still have some exploring to do, there is secret temple under this place."

Turning to his companions 
"Do you think we can storm the temple on surprise? How's your spells? It's late night and may be most of them are sleeping downthere. If Manachan and Mhairri lead the way we can maybe disable few sleepers before they know what's going on."

OOC: I've noticed this particular campaign requires lots of planning and discussion, what's next , do we hurry or rest etc...I'm writing more in this one thread then five others combined


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I'm good to go, Edmond. I've got most of my spells still, and I've always got these . . ." The Aasimar holds up his fists with a grin full of bravado.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mamusia Lela looks Mhairi up and down, lips pursed in disapproval.

"Aren't you a little short for a Grey Maiden?" she says. Turning to Edmond and Manachan with a smile she continues, "It's good to see the young gentlemen again, I'm glad you are safe. And I greet your new friends as well." To Ignatius she says "This foolish old moth woman apologies for her hasty words, young gentleman, and hopes you will forgive her."

She bustles into the Hospice with her grandsons behind her, looking around. Mamusia Lela moves to the nearest patient and bends over, prodding the supine form.

"Yes, yes, I got your message Edmond, Luckily my grandsons are good at avoiding patrols of Grey Maidens. I think we can help get these people out of here. Zellara's house isn't far from here, we can start by moving them there." She stands up, rubs her back, sucks her remaining teeth. "This is news to me, that some of my people are immune, but I'm just a daft old woman with simple folk remedies," she gives a sly sideways glance as she says this. "I thought it was just because we in Trail's End are out of the filth of this most excellent city. But perhaps Pharasma favours us with her blessing? There is much to think about here, but first there is work to do. Hi! Taddeus, Milos," she calls to her grandsons, with an authoratative hand clap, "Get off your lazy backsides and start moving these sick people out!"


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Struggling to see much in the armoured helm, Mhairi turned to wear Edmond sounded as though he was standing.  Still doing her best to lampoon the Maidens she replies stiffly "These useless doctors are no challenge!  I have not yet been scratched.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius relieves another of the dead physicians of his mask and hands it to Mamusia Lela. "The masks these men wear have somehow been enchanted to thwart the Red Veil," he says. "You should take one, and be protected from contracting the disease yourself while tending to the sick."

The ifrit turns to the group. "I have expended much of my most potent magicks, though I am not entirely drained," he explains. "But I have this feeling, a very strong feeling, that I should take time to rest and recharge. I have had the same feeling before, and soon afterwards new wonders were revealed to me by my goddess." Ignatius pauses for a moment before continuing, "I cannot guess precisely what wonders these will be, and I do have an item we can rely on should my reserves run dry. But it is an open question as to whether we would be better served to press onwards now or wait, or even as to whether we can take the elevator and rest down there rather than above ground where we may be discovered. But if the three of you are willing to press on, I will protest no further."


----------



## Neurotic

"I'm afraid of going blindly, who knows what awaits us down there, but if we delay, there may fortify or move it. Maybe we should move the sick first?"


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Feeling frustrated at the lack of appreciation for her acting Mhairi threw the Maiden's sword and shield down before removing the helm.  Shaking out her hair as she did so she said "Phew!  No wonder those girls are such easy beats.  I'm surprised they can even see to open doors in those things!" before tossing the helmet to the nearest club wielding "grandson".

"Let's go now boys.  Whoever or whatever is in the basement probably knows we're here by now.  The less time we give them to hide their stuff so they can try again next year the better!  Besides, these hunks of muscle can move sick people without dramas, can't they?" Mhairi added with a wink.


----------



## Kaodi

"Alright," says Ignatius, letting out a small sigh. He fetches out the missing piece of the elevator from where he hid it and gestures for the three of them to follow. "Looks like we have a bit of 'fun' left for today." He heads to the elevator on the ground floor and carefully inserts the mechanism that will allow them to travel to the basement. Once they are all in he says, "Here we go," presses button and pulls the lever.


----------



## Dr Simon

There is a distant clacking sound, and a sense of falling. The strata of Korvosa slides by outside the wicket gate to the lift until it rolls to a stop at the entrance to another room, hidden far below the surface. 

Around the walls of this empty room are painted crude murals of skeletons cavorting amidst the dead, against a rough backdrop of the Korvosa skyline. The castle and its distinctive pyramid mound form the frame for the double doors on the far wall. These double doors, and the single doors to the left and right, are painted with scythe-wielding skeletons.

The room is otherwise empty.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond leads the way, entering the room and scanning it for threats.

OOC: Total defense and/or weapon expertise for max AC bonuses

"Mhairi, could you check the door? Silently, please. I'll be right behind to protect you."
EDIT: showing closest (the door to the left) before moving toward the main entrance...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan moves into the elevator and down with the rest of the crew. He stands ready to cast through the door if anything presents itself on the opening.

[sblock=OOC]Ready Action: Magic Missile on any hostile in the door when it opens.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius nods at Edmond's suggestion, whispering to her, "We've got your back." The ifrit quietly invokes his magical senses and then advances, just behind Edmond.


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Ignatius]
The three doors leading from the room are all magical.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

"I sense magic emanating from all three of these doors," whispers Ignatius. Suddenly he rather wishes they had chosen to wait. "Be careful."


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond focuses his will and once again attunes himself with magic in the world.

He studies the door in front of him trying to glean more information.

OOC: studying the door with detect magic...sooo, what type(s), how strong etc...he then studies larger portal


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Detect Magic]
All three doors radiate moderate transmutation and necromancy magic - whatever effect is in place seems to be the same on all three.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"All three doors radiate moderate transmutation and necromancy magic - whatever effect is in place seems to be the same on all three. I'd say they transform and animate the images into real skeletons...or worse. Be ready. Mhairri, can you open the door without triggering the trap, assuming it is one?"

Tapping his chin, Edmond considers the problem.

"Does anyone have doctors mask? Maybe that's what's needed to pass?"


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius grins and straps on his enchanted doctor's mask. "Good suggestion. Certainly worth a try," he says. The ifrit then carefully approaches the doors. "If it is not a trap that can be disarmed, I will attempt to open the door while wearing this. There is a good chance the enchantment is meant to inflict anyone who touches it with the Blood Veil."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi gulped in anticipation as she surveyed the room from the relative comfort of the elevator.  "Thanks guys, you're really supportive...  Just call me canary from now on," she muttered as she stepped warily out of the device.  _I've seen some really weird stuff in people's houses before...but this has got to take the cake.  There better be some good loot hidden down here.  And no bloody skeletons in the closet..._

Swearing quietly to herself in elvish, which she hardly ever used, Mhairi cautiously approached the smaller door on the left, casting wary glances over her shoulder periodically.  Especially towards the larger double doors on her right.  _So far so good...

_Close to, the skeletons looked more grotesque, if that was even possible.  Still quietly cursing, Mhairi began to examine the door in detail, taking her time and doing her damnedest not to let the paintings blur her concentration.

[sblock=ooc]
Sometimes I just love being the rogue...  

What is the lighting in this "dungeon"?  I have a couple Sunrods if need be, but figure with casters around there's probably enough Light spells to get by.  Just don't cast it "on" me.

Taking 10 to check for traps on the northern door.  +11 modifier vs traps (+12 if she's considered level 6 at this point) for 21 total score.  If no traps detected she'll move to the southern door to rinse and repeat, then the double doors.  May not have regular access over the next couple of days, so trying not to slow things down too much.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: There's no lighting in this room, only what you bring with you.


Studying the doors as closely as she dare without touching them, Mhairi feels a little out of her depth. There ar eno obvious mechanisms or triggers, not even a visible rune or something like that which would point her to a trap. After studying all three doors carefully she is still not sure if there is anything there or not.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Standing up near the southern door, Mhairi says "Sorry guys.  All things considered, they're actually just kinda normal doors.  Any other ideas?


----------



## Kaodi

"Yes - stand back," says Ignatius. The ifrit appears intent on earning the name "Crazy Ignatius" today as he raises his shield and moves to open the door. "Be ready to retreat to the elevator. We cannot let anyone get between us and it," he adds before giving the door a push (or pull, as the case may be).


----------



## Dr Simon

As Ignatius touches the door, the skeleton painting animates. The scythe swings out of the door, but Ignatius catches it with his shield. At the same time, the skeleton painting breathes gas from its mouth into the whole room. The door opens to reveal a room beyond, where four Physicians are scrambling into combat readiness.

[sblock=OOC]
The painting becomes a painting again after attacking. Wearing a physician's mask has no effect on whether or not the trap is set off.

Everyone in the room make me a Fortitude check, DC 15
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

While Ignatius is able to catch the skeletons attack, this success proves to be what keeps him from covering his nose and mouth in time to avoid inhaling a dose of whatever foul gas the painting exhaled.

[sblock=OOC]Damn it. That could make my next move more complicated... Do we not need to roll initiative too?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kaodi said:


> Do we not need to roll initiative too?




OOC: Wouldn't hurt...


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond, already tense and expecting trouble, standing right behind Ignatius reacts as trained warrior he is. 

Not only his familiarity with magic traps leaves him unfazed, he actually starts the attack on the physicians as soon as the door opens.

Fort; Init (1d20+5=25, 1d20+2=19)

CRIT on save, I'll wait with my attack until we see inits, feel free to use Trip with Touch of Fatigue on either #1 or #2 Fort DC 12...Edmond should be 1 square behind Ignatius providing aid another defense


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan reacts quickly, sucking in a breath and holding it just before the gas fills the room. Quick as thinking, he fires off several glowing golden bolts of celestial energy.

[sblock=Actions]Fortitude Save (1d20+5=19)
Initiative (1d20+6=26)

Magic Missile (3d4+3=8) vs. Physician 3 (only one with line of effect).[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi avoided the worst of the gas cloud. She had been holding her breath with anticipation and simply got lucky. Recovering quickly after the cloud dissipates she reaches for a starknife hanging from her belt and flings it at the nearest "doctor". "Thank the gods it's only a bunch of men! I know how to deal with them..."

[sblock=ooc]
Draw and throw starknife at the most available doctor.  Depending which one Manachan guns down with magic missile, Mhairi will aim for the next easiest (lowest negative modifiers).
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan snaps off a blast of magical energy at the Physician near the back of the room. He staggers under the onslaught and then collapses with Mhairi's starknife stuck in his chest.

Edmond reaches Deathwail past Ignatius and trips one of the Physicians just inside the door. The man gives a tired-sounding groan as he goes down.

Of the two Physicians left standing, one stabs at Ignatius with a dagger, but the ifrit's armour turns it aside, the other casts a dagger at Manachan, who dodges it deftly.

[sblock=OOC]

Next up in Initiative order:

Ignatius (yet to go for round 1)

then back to round 2 where it goes

Manachan
Mhairi
Edmond
Physicians
Ignatius

Manachan - magic missile vs P3, 8 damage
Mhairi - starknife vs P3, 10+8-18, hit for 1d4= 4 damage, P3 is dead.
Edmond - trip attack vs P2, CMB 18+9=27, success, plus touch of fatigue, fails save. P2 is prone and fatigued.

P1 - dagger attack vs Ignatius, miss.
P4 - thrown dagger vs Manachan, miss.

Ignatius would have failed the save, but the mask provides just enough of a bonus to help him succeed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius shakes off whatever effects the gas may have had and adjusts his position to get the two physicians to his right clearly in his sights. He sucks in what seems like a huge breath and then tips up his doctor's mask, cups his fingers around his mouth and blows. A stream of flames bursts forth from the ifrit's mouth and rolls over the physicians. He then slips the mask back down over his mouth and sucks in a fresh breath.
[sblock=Celestial Language]"Ah, liberation from the dangers of flammable wooden walls and vulnerable civilians."[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]A 5' step to the left in necessary, followed by a flavourful version of burning hands to represent Ignatius' racial spell-like ability.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The Physicians are too slow to react to Ignatius' fiery breath, and although they are all still standing they are all badly burned and shaken.

[sblock=OOC]
Apologies for delay. If Ignatius takes a 5ft. step back he can catch all three Physicians in the blast. All fail saves, but all are still standing.

Next round
Manachan
Mhairi
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The sorcerer steps up, firing his missiles once more at the physicians - but this time splitting them between the foes.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan deftly blasts all three remaining Physicians and they crumple in quick succession. The room beyond is sparsely furnished, little more than some kind of waiting room. It looks like the Physicians were playing dice before they were disturbed, around a "table" and "chairs" improvised from packing crates. Some more crates are stacked at the far end.

[sblock=OOC]
Well, that takes care of the Physicians in this room!
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius' battle fugue drains from him once again and he says, "Now that things have gotten underway, perhaps it would be best to attend to the other doors before we search this room." Pointing to the northern single door, he adds, "We can take our time waiting for Mhairi to see if she can comb over the door to locate the trap, with the three of us guarding her back, or we can hold our breaths and trigger the next door outright."


----------



## Neurotic

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Well, that takes care of the Physicians in this room!
> [/sblock]




For all your villains killing needs, express delivery


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> For all your villains killing needs, express delivery




Somebody order a delivery of whup-ass?


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhair is slightly stunned by how quickly Ignatius and Manachan killed the "doctors".  "Damn...  Why didn't you guys do that before?  Could've saved loads of time!  And sorry about the door.  It looked pretty normal to me.  You all OK?"

On the assumption that they probably were, because nobody was bleeding, Mhairi retrieved her starknife and returned to the next door, the larger of the two remaining.  _Right then, where is this trap hiding?  It sprung when Ignatius touched it, so it's probably linked into the hinges...or a sensor plate or spring on the top of the door_

[sblock=ooc]
Way to literally smoke the bad guys!  Perfect setup for Ignatius.  

Taking 20 to search for traps on the large (eastern) door.  Will consider touching the door too.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The sorcerer once more stands ready to attack any foes lying in wait on the other side of the door.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

The ifrit takes up a position that will allow for maximum burnination when the door swings open, readying his hand to summon a sheet of flames. Ignatius whispers, "What I said after I breathed fire before, though I guess only Manachan could understand me, was that it was good to be free from worry that wooden walls will catch fire thus putting so many sickly people in danger."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi pauses just before she starts to go over the doors again and fixes Ignatius with a half quizzical, half wary look.  "Is that your mother tongue then? she asks before returning to work.  _Wow, the only restraint on burning everything in sight is that he might set a building on fire?!  Tread carefully!  He's hot, but in so many more ways than the obvious._


----------



## Kaodi

"No, I was speaking in the celestial language; the language of righteous spirits of the Outer Sphere," whispers Ignatius. "The Taldane common language, I think, would be my mother tongue, just as it is for most people in Avistan. My parents were both human, you understand. But I suppose you are probably referring to the language of fire, Ignan. I do speak it, and perhaps I understood it even as a child. But I cannot be sure, for I had never encountered it until I had left my home. It sounds more like this:"[sblock=Ignan]"You are quite intriguing yourself, Mhairi."[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Mhairi]
Mhairi studies the door closely. There are no obvious areas that would suggest pressure points and the like. She can feel a faint tingle through the tips of her fingers as they hover over the door, a vague sensitivity to magic that may be due to her elven side. The trap was sprung when Ignatius touched the door - more than likely, then, to be a magical effect rather than a mechanical one, triggered by touch from the "wrong" kind of person.

The doors dont seem to be on a latch or anything. Perhaps pushing them without touching them with the hand would work? Or maybe some magical means of cancelling the spell on the doors.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi looks up from her study of the door with one eyebrow raised at Ignatius.  "Your parents were both human?  How does that make you as about as human as I am?"

Stepping away she speaks to the group as a whole.  "I think there's probably the same trap on this door too.  It's not something I've ever really run across...  There's no mechanical bit to it, like a spring or something similar that I can find.  That's normally the easiest way to break any old trap.  This one, I think, is probably triggered by a spell of some sorts.  That's not really my thing, I'm about as magically inclined as a hat."  

She pauses, scratching her nose in thought.  "Still, I figure magic's gotta be pretty straightforward.  Never heard of magic thinking for itself.  So, y'know, there should be something specific that triggers the trap.  The wizard that set it up would say something like," Mhairi puts on a pompous, educated accent, "This spell will go off when a person stands here, here or there or if somebody touches that, that or this."  

"We got gassed when Ignatius opened the door.  I thought there was a spring on the hinges or a little catch that set it off if you didn't open it properly.  Now I reckon it was because he stood in front, or maybe coz he touched the doors.  Why don't we try and open this one with Ed's fighting stick thing?  Or at least the butt end of it?"


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond pushes the door with his "fighting stick things" butt after everyone clears the door. He holds his cloak over his face before pushing, just in case.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius was about to open his mouth to answer when Edmond pushed at the door, so instead he holds his breath and readies himself for combat.


----------



## Dr Simon

This time, the door opens without setting off any traps, although Edmond feels Deathwail quiver slightly as it touches the skeleton painting. 

The room beyond is a gruesome sight. The walls and floor of this room are lined with thick glass, and trapped behind it are animated, rotting corpses, twitching and writhing in some hideous, flattened existence.

However, more immediately, undead stand guard in this room. A row of skeletal undead stand in front of a row of zombies and, as the door opens, the creatures begin to shuffle forwards, weapons aloft.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiatives again please.

Numbersd 1-4 are skeletons, 5-8 are zombies.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Priest, would Sarenrae clear this, please?"

EDIT: you do have turn undead, right?! I cannot remember you using it, but we didn't really encounter any since you joined...
EDIT EDIT: What a way to spend natural 20! Rogues gallery disappeared, I think initiative is 2, I clicked on that little plus two few many times  Total 22


----------



## Kaodi

The ifrit tenses up and the meaning of Edmond's words drains away from him. But the duskblade need not worry: clearing out the room is exactly what Ignatius intends to do.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi lets out a squeal as she catches sight of the corpses moving behind glass.  "That's sick!"


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius takes in the scene for another moment as he considers what his plan of attack is.
[sblock=OOC][MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] ?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Sorry - been unable to access the site for a while now.

Manachan steps in directly behind Edmund, hands already weaving the air in arcane gestures. _"Loftið mun Ljómi!"_ The air in the room begins to shimmer as millions of golden motes erupt from nowhere and cover everything completely.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Glitterdust_ on the intersection just in front of 6 and 7 - that should get everything except numbers 2 and 3, triggering a DC 17 Will Save vs. 6 rounds of blindness.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Sorry - been unable to access the site for a while now.




Site was out for two days for me too.

We're still in initiative rolling phase. Wait to see if Ignatius clears the room of undead before using glitter.


----------



## Dr Simon

Most of the undead shy from the sudden burst of sparkling light, and stagger forwards uncertainly.

[sblock=OOC]
Didn't think that'd work against mindless undead, but it seems to slip through the gap of immunities. Skeletons 2 and 3, and zombie 5 are unaffected.

Initiative order stands as:

Manachan - casts _glitterdust_.

Edmond
Skeletons
Mhairi
Ignatius
Zombies
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Invisible Castle is out...attack #2

Edmond steps into the doorway and slashes at the approaching undead. Heavy blade is not well suited for destroying dry bones, but sheer strength of the attack does some damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> We're still in initiative rolling phase. Wait to see if Ignatius clears the room of undead before using glitter.




Was going to, but Manachan's initiative was highest and he wouldn't even have heard Edmond's request before firing his spell.



Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Didn't think that'd work against mindless undead, but it seems to slip through the gap of immunities.




Yeah, I wasn't sure either so I looked it up. I guess the Glitterdust is a physical rather than mind-affecting effect. And oddly, mindless undead have to make Will saves, but not Fortitude saves . . .


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> We're still in initiative rolling phase. Wait to see if Ignatius clears the room of undead before using glitter.




Ignatius is an oracle, he doesn't have channel energy as far as I know.


----------



## Kaodi

Dr Simon said:


> Ignatius is an oracle, he doesn't have channel energy as far as I know.




Nope, no channel energy. But I was planning on accomplishing the same thing with burnination,  .


----------



## Neurotic

Well, it's easy. You replace one letter T(urn) Undead with B(urn) Undead and voila!


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond shatters the spine of the skeleton in front of him and it collapses into inanimate bones. The other three move forwards, one darting in with surprising speed to slash Edmond across the face with bony claws. The other two, blinded by Manachan's spell, stagger along, bumping into the wall of glass-plated crawling bodies in almost comedic fashion.

[sblock=OOC]
Edmond hits and destroys skeleton #2

Skeleton #3, hits Edmond for 4 damage.

Next up:
Mhairi
Ignatius
Zombies
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Cringing in fear at the unnatural creatures in front of her, Mhairi draws her rapier and a starknife.  Then she pauses.

"How do you ummm....kill them?"


----------



## Kaodi

Seeing that the skeletons have managed to make their way forward despite being blinded, Ignatius delays a moment to allow the zombies to shamble forward as well before he casts his spell. 

Once they have acted, he cups his hand like before, and raises it to about chest level. A vortex of flame springs up inside it and though the ifrit does not raise his mask this time everyone can hear him blowing just as a torrent of fire springs forth and washes over a number of the skeletons and zombies. [sblock=Celestial]"Burn, undead!"[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I originally just posted the first sentence, but then I figured it would speed things along if I posted the concentration check and spell damage now. Ignatius will aim in whatever direction catches the undead which can still see (if it will get all of them), or otherwise whichever catches the highest number of foes. Though for future reference, do concentration checks count as something you can fail on with a 1? Because if not, Ignatius can now auto-succeed on level 0 and 1 spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius waits until the zombies have shuffled close enough, one of them almost reachin Edmond. As it raises a rotting hand, Ignatius unleasges his fire. Two of the skeletons and two of the zombies are caught in the conflagration and collapse, blackened and smoking. Three undead continue to press onwards, the last skeleton and one of the zombies stagger uncertainly, bumping off the gruesome wall of trapped corpses.

[sblock=OOC]
Ignatius - _burning hands_ catches skeletons #1 and #3 and zombies #6 and #7, all are destroyed.

Next up:

Manachan
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Seeing the foes fairly well decimated, and the remaining ones blinded by his spell, Manachan decides to save the rest of his magical arsenal and moves into the room to confront a zombie directly. Fists fly, and one actually thuds into rotting flesh.

[sblock=Actions]Move into the room to just west of zombie 5 (in the corner) and attack.

Unarmed Attack (1d20+5=24) for Damage (1d6+1=3)[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond enters right behind Manachan ending next to him. With room enough to swing _Deathwail _properly, he cleaves into farthest zombie, leaving closer enemies to Mhairi and Ignatius.

EDIT: I really need keen enchantment or some other increased crit range, I'm rolling really well  In 3.5 there was a property which increased cost of the weapon, but it increased non-magically weapons crit (it was serrated or something like that)


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan moves in and punches the only zombie left unblinded. Edmond steps up beside him and practically bisects the further zombie, which _explodes_ in a burst of filth and rotten flesh. The last skeleton staggers in Edmond's direction, flailing its claws. It almost manages to hit him, but Edmond neatly cleaves its head off with Deathwail and the bones clatter to the floor.

[sblock=OOC]

Edmond's attack is enough to destroy Z8. The death throe burst only affects adjacent squares.

Skeleton 4 moves to attack Edmond, provoking an AoO. I took the liberty of rolling it - hit for 12 damage, destroying Skeleton 4.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Seeing the devastation of heavy weaponry and offensive magic Mhairi hesitates.  _There isn't really much I can add here...they didn't need me to come save them after all.  Stupid girl...what are you doing here?!_









*OOC:*


Delay/do nothing.  There's really not a lot a Rogue can contribute here.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Lost track a bit over the crash, but I think it's Manachan up next, and there's just one zombie left standing.


----------



## Neurotic

@Axel, you can contribute damage, these are enemies that fall from stronger breeze as Manachans hand waving shows


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: I think the zombies then Ignatius were up after the Mhairi. But I was planning on saying to Manachan that Edmond should deal with the last zombie at range in case it explodes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

After seeing the destroyed Zombies explode, Manachan backs off. "Erm, Edmond, you want to take care of this last one? Seems like keeping them at range is a good idea . . ."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

Neurotic said:


> @Axel, you can contribute damage, these are enemies that fall from stronger breeze as Manachans hand waving shows



Short answer yes, in theory.  Long answer:  With p/s damage reduction, the inability to sneak attack and Mhairi's lack of strength bonus she'll be effectively doing 0-1 points of damage.  Undead are every Rogue's worst nightmare.


----------



## Dr Simon

Don't forget that sneak attack is more useful against some undead under Pathfinder rules. Don't recall off-hand if zombies and skeletons count, though...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Zombies and skeletons are subject to sneak attack in Pathfinder. Almost all undead are, actually. With a few exceptions, the only things now immune are those with no discernable separate body parts (oozes, slimes, etc), constructs, and elementals.


----------



## Dr Simon

The last remaining zombie swings clumsily at Manachan, who is easily able to block as he backs away to allow Edmond or Ignatius to deal with it.

[sblock=OOC]
Zombie #4 attacks Manachan, miss.

I checked the initiative again, Ignatius is up next, then back round to Manachan and Edmond. I hope Kaodi is with us again post-hack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Seeing Manachan has backed off and said something to Edmond, Ignatius guesses that the situation is well under control and that the duskblade will deal with it at range. The ifrit also backs off.

OOC: It's all you now I think, [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] .


----------



## Neurotic

Yeah, I was waiting for Mowgli, and only today remembered that he already withdrew and indicated that Edmond should finish this.

Edmond nods grimly and swings _Deathwail_ in (un)deathly arc, cleaving remaining zombie in two.

Attack vs remaining zombie; damage (1d20+11=26, 2d4+6=11)


"Minor guardians. Spare your spells for real opponents. Mhairi, check the next door please."


----------



## Kaodi

With the zombies dispatched, Ignatius takes a moment to more closely examine the strange walls of this room.

Knowledge (Religion): 1d20+8=28


----------



## Dr Simon

The last zombie bursts in an explosion of pustulence, but the tactics of tackling it with a reach wepaon means that no-one gets splattered. All that remains is the disturbing rustling and scraping from the animated corpse parts trapped behind the glass walls and floor.

There are four smaller doors - two on the left, two on the right-hand wall, and double doors leading forwards. Unlike the previous room, none of these are decorated in any way.

Ignatius recalls tales that he's heard about Urgathoa, that her temples often feature what is known as the Princess's Bacchanal, a sort of _momento mori_ except that the message is "One day you will be _un_dead". Until now it had sounded like an exaggeration.


----------



## Kaodi

"If I may go out on a limb, I bet those double doors lead right into their temple," say Ignatius as he invokes his sensory magic to detect what energies reside in this new area. "Shall we announce ourselves with fire and steel?"


----------



## Neurotic

"Let's try this one."

Duskblade focuses and the sound of revelry bursts around them, but barely above whisper volume.

"I can make it much louder. Or change the sound to that of trooping soldiers or anything else you like, as long as it's fairly indistinct. I cannot re-create the speech for example."

OOC: Ghost sound magic attunement power


----------



## Kaodi

"I was kind of thinking we would just bust in and take them by surprise," says Ignatius. "But I suppose we could just lure them out... Troops would probably be best."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Gulping in anticipation at heading down the corridor filled with crawling...things, Mhairi offers an opinion.          "They'll have more than one way in and out down here. You'd be pretty dumb to build an underground place with only one tunnel in and out - what if it collapses?"


----------



## Kaodi

"If we must give chase I ought to be able to run them down as long as I can keep them within sight," notes the ifrit oracle. "Also, might this additional exit not be on the other side of this room?" Sensing a bit of Mhairi's hesitation, Ignatius raises his shield and moves to open the first door on the right.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Just to confirm, by "first door on the right" that's from character POV, so bottom left on the map?


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: Yes.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


I don't mind crashing in the middle of them with background of troopers stomping in


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Desperate to try and stall walking down the corridor one last time Mhairi adds, "Wouldn't it simply be better to take them by surprise?"[sblock=ooc] Sorry, new laptop (with Windows 8, ugh...) AND changed board format.  For some reason I can't change font colours OR use paragraphs anymore - so sorry.  Also, after today I'll be on a driving holiday until mid-Jan (with a 1-year old...ugh.....).  Don't let my absence hold up the game. [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius raises an eyebrow but continues with reaching for the door.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"Ignatius, wait!"   Mhairi calls urgently.  Despite her trepidation, she couldn't bear to see the strange...man...struck by traps again.  Drawing a deep breath, and shuddering internally, she steps into the corridor "decorated" by undead.  Gritting her teeth against the strange, pulsating sensation caused by the...creatures...striking the glass she strides to the end of the corridor, eyes straight ahead and undeviating.  She wears a fierce expression on her face.    "This door is probably trapped like the last.  Let me look, at least."      _Whoever did this will pay.  And to think I could have been behind the glass like some freak in a circus...  [sblock=ooc] Checking this door for traps.  Take 20, like last time. [/sblock][sbl[ [sb.oc[_


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi finds no evidence of traps to this door, neither is it locked. Unlike the doors in the previous room, none of the doors leading from the Bacchanal are decorated.

Ignatius swings it open. 

Beyond is a large irregular room, with a single iron door down near the far end. There are eight beds lining the walls, but more like torture racks than hospital beds, with the occupants (there are six occupied beds) manacled in place. Not that it seems to matter to most of them who lie inert, but two of the bed-ridden prisoners are moaning and writhing.

The rest of the room is taken up by furnichings that look half wizard's laboratory, half torture chamber. Rusty brown stains of old blood spatter every surface and the air is filled with the stench of sickness and death. 

There is no-one else visible in the room.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius recoils a bit in horror at the sight. But raising a hand to his face to make sure his mask is firmly in place, he steels himself and advances into the room, though he motions for is companions to hang back a moment. "Get the masks from those physicians we defeated before following," he urges. The ifrit heads to the beds to examine the men and hopefully ascertain whether they are in fact prisoners, or some of Urgathoa's more twisted adherents.

Heal: 1d20+6=20

OOC: Ignatius will use the stabilize spell on any that still live and will attempt using virtue on the ones that are still moving if he thinks they are prisoners.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond puts the mask on and strides inside, holding Deathwail in defensive position. He passes first rows of the beds and checks the room.
"There are another door here. Should we go beyond the laboratory or continue where we started? Mhairri? What says your...security expertise?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan takes a mask and moves into the room with the others. He appears on the verge of weeping as he surveys the scene, and then his expression hardens. But he keeps his thoughts to himself.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

On entering the "sick room" Mhairi quietly moves to the back of the group and vomits out of their sight.  The smells, sensations and general creepiness of the whole underground lair were just too much.  _Who would so something like this? Finishing her moment, Mhairi looks up with a hard expression on her face.  _   "I'm not going down that tunnel again just yet guys," she says quietly.  "Ed, that door is probably a store room.  It'll be full of stuff they use all the time...  You don't make a place like this a thoroughfare."


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatiuas determines that two of the "patients" are still alive, and he stabilises them with his magic. They slowly come back to consciousness. Two others are dead and beyond help and the last two seem to be in some kind of undead state - their dead flesh twitches and writhes but they are more like the poor souls trapped behind the glass of the Bacchanal than true zombies. All six show the characteristic red facila blotches of blood veil.


----------



## Kaodi

"What are your names?" asks Ignatius. "And how did you get here?" The ifrit wants to unchain them, but until they know their state of mind it cannot be safe.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond checks "the storage" room, just in case more physicians are hidden there. 

(assuming it's empty)
He motions Ignatius onward
"We're loosing the element of surprise by dithering. They are stable at the moment, we'll get back to them."
Edmond leads the party onward. (double doors at upper right)


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius frowns, but steps away from the two men. "I am sorry, my friend is right. We are here to save you, rest assured, but we must first defeat the masters of this foul place," he says. The ifrit obviously has misgivings, but he prepares himself once again for battle and follows Edmond.


----------



## Dr Simon

"T... Timmond," says one of the men. "Help... help us."

Edmond tries the other door and finds it to be locked, an iron-bound door too solid for a mere store cupboard. The second patient/prisoner sees him doing this and struggles onto his elbows.

"Rolth," he says. "Rolth has the keys." He feebly jangles the chains that bind him. "He went out there," he points back towards the Bacchanal.

"There was some kind of alarm," adds Timmond. "I think... they are expecting you."

"Kill them," says the second man. "Kill them all and come and get us." He sinks back onto the bed.


----------



## Kaodi

"Rolth," says Ignatius, expression hardening. "I think we are going to have a tough fight ahead of us. Let me take a quick look at everyone's wounds, and I will pray for blessings before we enter the chamber with the double doors." 

OOC: If I can get everyone's currents hit points, I think this is the time to break out my wand of cure light wounds. It only has twelve charges, but that should be fine here. I think I am at 47/41 hp; Ignatius was attacked for 16 damage in previous combats, but had the Harrow Choosing for 10 temporary hit points. Before we go in, I think I will be casting _guidance_ on myself, Manachan, Mhairi, and Edmond in that order, and then _bless_ right before we go. Abilities used so far - 4 of 8 1st, 3 of 5 2nd, 4 of 8 touch of flame, 1 of 1 racial burning hands.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Manachan's all good - 47/47. Only one first level spell left, though. He's got three second level castings, but his only second level spell known is Glitterdust.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond's fine too. Except he has only 1 first level (which I will use only on the boss for damage) and 2 second level spells and his only second level is Dimensional Hop.


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: I just looked back at all the pages and all I could see Mhairi taking was a couple of points of non-lethal, so I guess we are good to go. Switching _bless_ to the beginning of the routine since its duration last six minutes as opposed to one for guidance. At end of this post we will be ready to open door and remaining duration of _guidance_ will be Ignatius 7 rounds, Manachan 8, Mhairi 9, Edmond 10.

"Gather 'round," says the ifrit quietly, standing before the double doors, "And steel yourself for the great battle with the necromancer Rolth which lies just beyond these doors." Ignatius then prays to Sarenrae as the goddess' power fills him and her blessings fall upon the party. He then says a few words to bolster his own resolve, a few words of guidance to Manachan, then Mhairi, and lastly Edmond. As he says the last syllable, the door looms large, as it is time to enter!


----------



## Dr Simon

The double doors swing open, and an acrid chemical stench wafts through. It rises from three large vats of bubbling... stuff that stand at the far end of the room. To either side, stairs rise up to a catwalk above the vats. Six hooded men wielding scythes, with robes bearing the fly emblem of Urgathoa, stand ready in this room and, overseeing from the catwalk, a sickly-looking human wearing a blood spattered apron with pockets full of medical tools. 

"I know you!" he says. "You destroyed one of my laboratories and some valuable minions. For that you will die and your corpse will serve me forever."

[sblock=OOC]
#1 is Rolth, #2-7 are the scythe-wielding Urgathoan minions.

Initiative:
Mhairi
Manachan
Edmond
Ignatius
Rolth
Urgathoans

Mhairi has the favour of the Harrow for this combat - she gains 12 temporary hit points and a +2 bonus to any Constitution-based roll.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"One of your...you just earned yourself interrogation instead of death." states Edmond flatly.

"Everyone, let's head on one side so they have to traverse the length instead of splitting the group. Manachan, can you jump up if I boost you or provide stepping stone?"









*OOC:*


How high is the catwalk? That is, could teleport 10' get me up if I come close enough?


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How high is the catwalk? That is, could teleport 10' get me up if I come close enough?




OOC: Yes, that ought to do it if you were underneath one of the covered squares.


----------



## Dr Simon

Double post


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi paused, just fractionally, to assess the situation.  "I'll not call anyone master, but thanks for asking," she quips in reply, grabbing her rapier and a starknife while moving quickly to her right.

Striking quickly, before the minions can react defensively, Mhairi lunges, hoping a rapid strike can help even the numbers.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for delay, just back from a 3 week holiday that ended in a 3 day drive (from Adelaide to Perth if anyone cares enough). 

Move action:  Move diagonally "south-east" two squares (15'), drawing two weapons while moving (BAB and 2 weapon fighting).  Standard action:  attack #3 with rapier.  Should be vs flat footed owing to them not acting yet in the round.  
+9 to hit, 18-20 threat, 1d6 damage + 3d6 sneak attack.  Sorry, out of time for Invisible Castle...

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

_Only idiots stand talking when the foes are ready for battle . . . well, if he insists . . ._

The sorcerer throws out his hand, and a stream of glittering particles snakes toward the "doctor." It swirls around him for a moment, turning the air golden, before exploding in a luminescent burst and covering three of those on the catwalk in glitter.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Glitterdust_, actually centering the spell just to the north of Rolth - from there it should get Rolth, Number 6 and Number 7.

-40 Stealth, Will Save DC 17 or blinded. They get a new save each round vs. the Blindness.[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond rushes toward the stairway, careful to leave enough space for his allies. He swings Deathwail over stairway guardrail. This, combined with his inertia causes the weapon to glance of the stairs, missing the opponent.

Move: Move down keeping next to the wall, ending 2 squares from both #3 and #5
Standard: Power attack vs #5 with Touch of Fatigue; damage (1d20+11-2=12, 2d4+6+6=15)

OOC: Dr Simon, would it be too much to put some coordinates on the map?


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius is not quite sure he head Edmond right as the battle fugue flows over him, but he follows the warrior and moves to the right to attack the Urgathoan in front of them. The ifrit swings his morningstar, and while his aim is good whether he deals a blow depends greatly on what they are wearing under their robes.

OOC: Move to square left of #3 and attack.
+1 Morningstar: 1d20+7=15, 1d8+2=10


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi is the only to land a telling strike on the Urgathoans, staggering her opponent but not putting him down. The two priests nearest the party pushing forwards attack with their scythes, but are wrong-foooted by the sudden assault, and both Mhairi and Ignatius narrowly avoid nasty injury.

The priest next to Rolth rubs at his eyes and bats the air, but no-one else seems affected by Manachan's spell. Rolth makes a clawing gesture in the air, and a ghostly hand appears next to Edmond, making the same gesture. It pulses with dark energy, but Edmond ducks its attack. Meanwhile, the other four priests, including the blinded one, mutter prayers almost in unison. There is a stench of carrion and it seems like a host of flies suddenly appears an enters their bodies. They heft their scythes with a new surge of vigour.

[sblock=OOC]
Mhairi - attack P3, hit for 15 damage.

Edmond - attack P5, miss.

Ignatius - attack P3, miss.

Rolth (#7) - spectral hand attack vs. Edmond, Miss

P3 - attack Ignatius, miss.

P5 - attack Mhairi - miss

P1, P2, P4, P6 - cast a spell. Spellcraft me if you want to know what.

Well, what a rubbish round of dice rolls!

Next up:
Mhairi
Edmond
Manachan
Ignatius
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Spellcraft (1d20+4=18)


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Mowgli]
That'll do it - it's _divine favour_ with Urgathoan flavour text.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius instantly recognizes the spell.

Spellcraft: 1d20+9=29


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Prayers to your foul "goddess" will not avail you, unless it be to hasten your final meeting with her. I hope you enjoy it!"

_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi giggles to herself as she catches the higher Urgathoan's scythe arm on her armoured left shoulder.  Blessings of the gods are incredible.  I feel invincible! she thinks, adding "You need to do better than that, fly boy!".  Swinging her starknife upward (everything was upward for the diminutive half-caste) toward her wounded opponent's face as a distraction she glanced toward the stairs, timing a spin behind the Urgathoan in front of her.

_Gotcha now..._ She strikes again with her rapier, aiming to pierce the back of the neck this time, rather than just a shoulder.

[sblock=ooc]
Move action: Acrobatics to move through C7 and D6 (20' move).  1d20+13=19, 1d20+13=20. DC =  their CMD.
Std action:  Attack #3, flank kindly provided by Ignatius.  1d20+9+1(bless)+2(flank)=20, 1d6+3d6=10

Ugh...woeful rolling!!
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Deathwail whistles once again and this time bites into the flesh.

Edmond moves slightly up as if expecting enemy to drop, but settles back, pulling the weapon back into defensive position.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attack vs #5; damage (1d20+11=23, 2d4+6=12) - 12 damage and Fort DC 12 save or fatigued
If killed, move up the stairs to 10' before #7-
If standing next to #7 threatens Rolth then stand next to #7
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi's strike sends the Urgathoan collapsing to the floor. Glancing behind her she sees that the vat is full of some kind of seething  bloodlike substance. Whatever it is, it looks like bad news.

Edmond injures the priest on the stairs, but does not take him out of the fight with either blade nor spell.

[sblock=OOC]
P3 is dead, others are still up and active.

Next up, 
Manachan
Ignatius
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan focuses his attention on the priest, preparing himself to disrupt any effort he makes to call down the power of his goddess.

[sblock=Actions]Ready Action: Magic Missile (3d4+3=9) at Priest when he begins casting.[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius' gaze sweeps briefly from right to left as he decides where to focus his attention. In that moment he decides that Rolth and the blinded priest are best positioned to taste Sarenrae's power. He takes a few quick steps to Mhairi's side, looking up as he raises his right hand above his mouth and his voice booms outward in the holy tongue.
[sblock=Celestial]"Some outbreaks are best purged with _fire_!"[/sblock]With the last syllable he blows out his breath and a whirling torrent of flames forms in his hand once again before spilling out and rolling over the fell necromancer and his nearest companion.

OOC: Move to D5 and cast _burning hands_ (I am assuming it can get them from around there). 
Burning Hands (DC 17): 5d4=11 Fire


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius' fire washes over Rolth and the priest beside him. Although they gain a measure of protection from the catwalk, both seem somewhat burned and shaken by the attack. Rolth levels his finger at Ignatius and chants a spell, but Manachan's magic missile catches him in the chest, and the spell fizzles. The priest next to him moves across abd reaches over the catwalk, dipping the tip of his scythe into the vat of nastiness. He swaps places with the priest who was blinded by Manachan's spell, who has now shaken it off and who moves to Rolth's side, healing some of the necromancer's injuries with a spell.

The three other priests move forwards with their sycthes. One slashes at Ignatius, another rushes towards Manachan. Both draw blood. Although he has the advantage of height, the third cultist has trouble getting past Edmond's reach and fails to connect.



[sblock=OOC]
Rolth - casts spell but fails concentration against damage.

P1 - move north, dip scythe.
P2 - move, attack Ignatius, hit for 9 damage.
P4 - move, attack Manachan, hit for 9 damage.
P5 - 5 ft. step, attack Edmond, miss.
P6 - makes save, move, cast spell.

 [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], you can read the spoiler block for Mowgli above, since Ignatius made his Spellcraft check too.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

OOC:  [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Infuriated that the cultists had drawn Igatius' blood Mhairi bolts and whirls around to her left,  carefully watching the backswinging scythe of Manachan's opponent to reach the offending cultist's rear.  Raising her rapier for her third strike of the battle, she shouts"And THIS is for being a bunch of arrogant, weird little s!"

[sblock=ooc and actions]
Sorry for the delay, again.  Life is not as simple as it once was, and free time is evaporating faster than a labourer's cold beer on Friday afternoon.

I counted a 35' move (single move action) around all the threatened squares to the rear of Cultist #2 (square D3).  If I've miscounted, throw an Acrobatics roll for Mhairi and she'll probably still reach the same square without any AoO.

Std action:  Stabby stab with rap(i)er.  Atk: 1d20+9+1(bless)+2(bless)=14.  Damage: 1d6+3d6=14

Ugh...hate this die-roller already...
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Neurotic

Manachan should go before Edmond, as defined on page 135 so..  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]?
Initiative:
Mhairi
*Manachan*
Edmond
Ignatius
Rolth
Urgathoans
Don't be impatient Kaodi


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: Manachan readied an action that triggered when Rolth began to cast, which means he is now after Ignatius and before Rolth in the initiative order.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: My bad

Edmond tries to put an end to his opponent, he already managed to hold them for far too long. Shortly considering using his remaining spells, Edmond decides against it. There are more dangerous opponents and this one shouldn't last against his superior reach and training. Deathwail connects once again, bypassing weak parry, heavy weapon smashing through light blade block.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attack with Touch of Fatigue vs #5; damage (1d20+11=24, 2d4+6=9) - Fort DC 12 or fatigued
Move: if the enemy drops, close on Rolth. If he cannot be threatened by Deathwail, then threaten the priest next to him (ideally both)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi's rapier strikes something metallic - the cultist seems to be wearing some kind of breastplate under his robes. Edmond, however, is more successful with his heavier blade and strikes the man down from the stairs above him, before heading up onto the catwalk to face the necromancer.

[sblock=OOC]
Mhairi - attack P2, Miss.

Edmond, attack P5, hit and kills him.

Next up:
Ignatius
Manachan
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius flinches when he is struck by the scythe blade of the Urgathoan cultist. He cannot understand what Mhairi says, but she clearly appears distressed. The ifrit spares a moment to nod to her before turning his attention back to Rolth. With Edmond now bearing down on them, clearly he must keep the pressure on the necromancer and the remaining underling between him and the duskblade. So the ifrit raises his hand once again and another burst of flames washes over Rolth and his attendant. 

OOC: Casting burning hands defencively. Ignatius concentration is high enough that failure is impossible. Burning Hands (DC 17): 5d4=11 Fire

Edit: OOC: My bad this time. For some reason even though you described them switching places I missed that it was now two priests above Ignatius on the cat walk. My action remains the same though regardless.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan shifts his focus to defending himself against the priest in his face, delivering a quick one-two punch that is only partially effective.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=14) Priest 4 for Damage (1d6+1=7, 1d6+1=4)[/sblock]

_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius' fire washes over Rolth and the cultist next to him. Although burned, both men are still moving when the flames clear. Rolth's attention is focussed on the tip of Deathwail as Edmond approaches.

"Protect me you idiot," he says, grabbing hold of the cultist and swapping places with him. The cultist edges cautiously forwards, trying to get past Edmond's reach with his scythe. Edmond wounds him but he manages to duck forwards and injure Edmond in return.

"You look tired," say Rolth to Edmond. He levels his finger and a dark ray of energy shoots out and strikes Edmond in the chest, sucking his energy away.

Meanwhile, the other cultist who was on the catwalk moves down to ground level, cautiously approaching Mhairi. The cultist flanked by Mhairi and Ignatius turns his attention to the ifrit and delivers a rapid series of strikes, causing wounds to open up.

In the doorway, Manachan trades unarmed strikes with scythe attacks and, although both combatants come away injured the cultist looks the worse for the exchange.

[sblock=OOC]
Ignatius - burning hands
Manachan - unarmed strikes

Cultist 1 - double move
Cultist 2 - attack Ignatius, hit for 9 damage (it's only a single attack, despite the flavour text)
Cultist 4 - attack Manachan, hits for 9 damage
P6 - move 10 ft, provokes AoO from Edmond which hits for 13 damage. Attack Edmond, hits for 7 damage.

Rolth - 5 ft. step, casts spell at Edmond. Ray , needs Fortitude save from Edmond (DC 19).
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi curses again as her blow strikes armour.    _Idiot girl!  Why would you strike his body?  Go for the armpits or the legs._

With Ignatius still trying to set the underground complex alight, Mhairi tries once more to neutralise the opponent.  Her right handed rapier strike is aborted by the cultist's scythe swinging back for another strike at Ignatius, so she spins to her right and slashes at his  (_These weird people would just HAVE to be men...COLOR]_) neck with her four-bladed starknife.  In the half-elf's anxiety to quickly take down her opponent she rushes the strike, telegraphing the move a few seconds ahead - making for an easy block on the shaft of the scythe.

[sblock=actions]
Full attack.  
Right hand (rapier): 1d20+10=12.  Gonna call that one a miss and lucky not to fumble.
Left hand (starknife): 1d20+9=14.  Probably also a miss...

Balls!!!  I think Invisible Castle hates me.  I can't seem to roll over about an 8 with any particular character...
[/sblock


----------



## Neurotic

Fort Save DC 19 (1d20+6=16) - Fail; it's just my luck that he hits me AND I fail my "good" save...I'm going monk for saves and getting protection items ASAP!


Edmond frowns as the ray hits him.
"So, Rolth, graveyard wasn't good enough, you decided to move up in the world. Too bad you ran into us again. What's cooking?" - young warrior indicates the vats of bubbling liquid


----------



## Dr Simon

Axel said:


> Right hand (rapier): 1d20+10=12.  Gonna call that one a miss and lucky not to fumble.
> Left hand (starknife): 1d20+9=14.  Probably also a miss...
> [/sblock




OOC: Yep, both misses. You need to beat AC18 for the cultists, even flat-footed (they're all protection and no dodge).



Neurotic said:


> Fort Save DC 19 (1d20+6=16) - Fail; it's just my luck that he hits me AND I fail my "good" save...I'm going monk for saves and getting protection items ASAP!




OOC: Edmond is now exhausted (-6 Str and Dex, half movement, can't run or charge). Bad luck all round, but I guess it makes up for me rolling a "2" for _all_ the cultist's attacks last round!


Rolth smirks as he sees that his spell has taken effect.

"Why not have a taste and find out?" he says.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manchan's follow up isn't quite as good as his previous attempt; a knife-hand strike at his opponent's throat is a little low and is stopped cold by the metal of his breastplate, and the priest deftly turns aside the knee that would otherwise have rendered his left leg useless.

Attack (1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=15)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius frowns slightly. He had hoped that Mhairi would have gutted the cultist with her last two strikes, but there is nothing for it but to continue the fight. The ifrit carefully weaves a spell of healing to close his wounds, and tries to keep the cultists attention on him. [sblock=Celestial]"Look into my eyes, servant of darkness, and see that the only mercy given this day will be to this city as righteous fire consumes you!"[/sblock]

OOC: Casting _cure moderate wounds_ defencively. Concentration is _just_ high enough that it is also an auto-success. I guess as Mowlgi and I have broadcast our actions early it is now still Neurotic's turn before the bad guys go again.
Cure Moderate Wounds: 2d8+6=19


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond stares at Rolth.
"Your half trained stooges cannot stand before might of Irori. My body is my own, regardless what magic you employ." he states flatly.

Underscoring the statement, Deathwail cuts into the cultist priest

Attack vs priest with Touch of Fatigue; damage (1d20+11+1-3=22, 2d4+6-3=9) Fort DC 12
OOC: this assumes I don't have reach to get to Rolth. Also, how long does this weakening effect last?


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond cuts down the priest before him, and Rolth's sneer turns to a look of fear. The necromancer moves back along the catwalk, gesturing at Edmond as if flicking magic from the tips of his fingers. Edmond feels his limbs stiffen and grow heavy.

Meanwhile the cultists continue their attacks at ground level. The newcomer swings his scythe at Mhairi, missing, but providing enough distraction for his cohort to step out from between Mhairi and Ignatius, and level another slash at Ignatius, wounding the ifrit. By the door, Manachan deftly ducks and blocks his opponent's swings.

[sblock=OOC]
Edmond - attack P5, hits and kills him.

P1 - attack Mhairi, miss.
P2 - attack Ignatius, hit for 5 damage.
P4 - attack Manachan, miss.

I need a DC17 Will save from Edmond, please.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius glowers as the cultist moves out from between himself and Mhairi. But another opportunity to flank has presented itself if he can move into position a little bit more quickly than the half-elf. He makes a gesture for her to pause for just a moment and hopes she gets the message.

OOC: If Mhairi delays until after Ignatius, he take a 5' foot step to the Northwest and then she can move behind the cultist for the flank. Depends on whether she would get the drift of his gesturing though.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond keeps his level gaze on Rolth

"Irori says Trust in yourself. You cannot subvert me, necromancer."

Will Save DC 17 (1d20+5=23)


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Catching a strange expression on Ignatius' face and a baffling hand gesture, Mhairi understands the holy man's burning desire to catch the necromancer, Rolff.  With a quick smile she quips, "Alright, you got one then," and flips away from the cultist toward the vat of bubbling liquids.  

With a small leap, she places her right foot on the vat's lip before quickly vaulting off it and onto the adjacent stairs.  Having cleared the grand melee on the floor, the diminutive thief glances upwards and begins to close the distance as quickly as possible.

[sblock=ooc]
Made a sense motive roll to understand Ignatius.  Epic fail...again (1d20+6=9).  Actions written up accordingly, sorry Kaodi.

Acrobatics to extricate herself from threatened square = 25, DC=cultist's CMD.
Acrobatics to jump onto stairway = 30, rate DC for vertical jump and/or long jump as required (DC=24 for standing vertical jump of 3 feet, 32 for standing vertical jump of 4 feet).  Roll again as required (1d20+13)

So THAT'S how the die roller works.  Non-attack rolls only >10........*grumble grumble mutter*

I hope her movement can be easily enough interpreted through the IC post, but in plain English she is using Acrobatics to move onto the stairs "north" of her current position, then moving as rapidly toward Rolff as she can with any move remaining (35' movement too, yay).
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Leaving Ignatius alone against the two cultists on the floor level, Mhairi nimbly leaps up onto the stairs and closes down on Rolth on the catwalk. Seeing the small fierce woman approaching, and seeing Edmond shake off the effects of his spell, Rolth's expression on his pale and sickly face takes on an overtone of fear.

[sblock=OOC]
Actions from
Edmond
Ignatius
Manachan

if you please. No map update yet as only one figure has moved, Mhairi adjacent to Rolth. The doors, by the way are all on the lower floor except for the north one, which is at the catwalk level.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"My turn. I don't need magic against you, necromancer. Feel free to surrender before I sunder you."  another joke from Edmond? What's going on here? Did real one got exchanged along the way with some changeling? It's hard to say even if that was a joke with his terrible tone and inflection. Or lack thereof.

Edmond advances on frightened caster and slams the blade in spear-like movement into his belly.

Move: adjacent to Rolth
Standard: Attack vs Rolth AC; damage; shocking grasp damage (1d20+11+1-3=27, 2d4+6-3=9, 5d6=14)
in case of resistance, Edmond pierces resistances with +8 (caster level 6 +2 from class feature)

OOC: I hit fairly consistently, but with terrible damage, I mean 5d6=14!?! against average 18


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius pauses for a split-second, taken aback by how badly his attempt at tactical co-ordination has gone. _What the...?_ The ifrit makes a quick decision, giving the cultist adjacent to him an opening to attack as he moves across the floor to comes up behind the man menacing Manachan. A flaming nimbus swirls around his hand as he reaches out to touch the man. Touch of Flame: 1d20+8=20, 1d6+3=6 Fire

OOC: You did what you could. This will probably just convince Ignatius of the necessity of teaching Mhairi and Edmond the Celestial language,  .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan's beautiful features settle into a look of implacable determination as he once more hammers at his foe. A feint with the jab sets him up perfectly for a crashing elbow strike to the man's temple!

[sblock=Actions]
Full Attack: Attack (w/ 1 Stunning Fist) (1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=11) for Damage (1d6+1=7), and a DC16 Fortitude save vs. Stun.
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius ducks the scythe of one cultist and slams his burning hand into the back of the one facing Manachan. As the man throws his head back in a cry of pain, Manachan's fist strikes him under the jaw and he crumples to the floor. The remaining two cultists charge Ignatius who is able to whirl round in time to dodge one strike but not the other, taking a gash from a scythe.

Deathwail plunges into Rolth's chest as the necromancer is reaching for a bone wand from his leather coat. He looks surprised and annoyed before the electrical jolt hits him and he drops to the catwalk, lifeless and smoking slightly.

[sblock=OOC]
P2 AoO vs Ignatius, miss

Ignatius and Manachan between them kill P4.

P1 attack Ignatius, miss
P2 attack Ignatius,  for 6 damage.

Edmond's attack is enough to kill Rolth.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"How quaint. Do not kill all cultists, their leader collapsed from slight tap. We need someone to lead us around."

Edmond moves back from the corpse between the vats and his form shimmers and disappears. He appears behind the cultists.
"Surrender, there is nothing you can gain by fighting us. Even your goddess won't receive you if _Deathwail_ kills you because devoured souls don't go anywhere." 
He motions to his black and red weapon still dripping Rolths blood.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi looks at Edmond in astonishment.  "Remind me not to get on your bad side!"  As Edmond fades out she crosses to the fallen Necromancer and aims a kick at his upper body.  "Stupid git.  Teach you to try and kill me...you'll be lucky if we don't put a stick up your arse and parade you through the streets like a piñata."

She crouches over the body, suddenly sick of the killing and fighting, and starts rummaging through his pockets for anything interesting or valuable.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius has no idea what is being said. The ifrit steps to the right to create room for Manachan to advance and his hand, covered once again in fire, darts forward to grasp the cultist on the right. [sblock=Celestial]"We have you now, spawn of filth!"[/sblock] Touch of Flame: 1d20+6=9, 1d6+3=4 Fire

OOC: Guess I will have to hope he put an 8 in dexterity, hehehe...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan moves into the room to continue the fight, but is unable to strike a telling blow this time.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to melee with Ignatius' foe.
Attack (1d20+5=15) (Miss)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: I think we are all done our actions for the round, right? In any case, I look forward to seeing what Rolth has on him  .


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Oops, missed that!

With Edmond appearing beside them, the two cultists are now outnumbered but they fight on grimly. One steps inside Edmond's reach and the other presses the attack on Manachan, but neither manages to land a telling strike with his scythe. Mhairi begins searching through the many pockets in Rolth's leather coat, most of which seem to contain blood-stained dissecting tools.

[sblock=OOC]
P1 - step towards Edmond, attack, miss.
P2 - attack Manachan, miss.

Will hold off on search results for Mhairi for the moment.

Next up:
Ignatius
Edmond
Manachan
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan ducks into a rolling tumble around the foe, bracketing him between fist and fire and striking out with a sandalled heel as he rises.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Tumble (16) to C6 to set up the flank.
Standard: Attack (22) for Damage (03).
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Kaodi

The ifrit hefts his morningstar: no escape for the wicked! Sensing that it is the last moment that he invoke divine guidance, he draws on it as he swings the spiked head of the consecrated weapon at the Urgathoan. Sarenrae must be smiling, as he just manages to slip past the cultist's guard and draw bloody furrows with the spikes. Ignatius then steps into the space Manachan has vacated, 

+1 Morningstar (Guidance): 1d20+8=16, 1d8+2=6 (18 attack, with the flank)
OOC: This post was corrected to reflect that Manachan was in fact flanking. 5' step to A5. If any of you have not used the _guidance_ spell Ignatius cast on you yet, the next round may be the time.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond moves to flank with Ignatius, protecting his allies with extended reach of his weapon.
But moving backward from one enemy and swinging long weapon full strength while taking care not to clip Ignatius takes it's toll. _Deathwail_ swishes through the air overhead not even disturbing the hair on those around him.

Power attack vs #1; damage (1d20+11+1+1-3-2=10, 2d4+6+4-3=13) - not even guidance and bless can remove total of -5 to hit and natural 2


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kaodi said:


> Ignatius steps into the space Manachan has vacated, hefting his morningstar: no escape for the wicked! Sensing that it is the last moment that he invoke divine guidance, he draws on it as he swings the spiked head of the consecrated weapon at the Urgathoan. Unfortunately the enemy priest is saved by his hidden armour, given the muffled clang, but the ifrit smiles grimly anyway.
> 
> +1 Morningstar (Guidance): 1d20+8=16, 1d8+2=6
> OOC: 5' step to A5. If any of you have not used the _guidance_ spell Ignatius cast on you yet, the next round may be the time.




Manachan had #2 flanked with Ignatius already - if Iggy attacks _then_ moves he'll get an additional +2 Attack, meaning he'd _just_ hit, IIRC.


----------



## Kaodi

Mowgli said:


> Manachan had #2 flanked with Ignatius already - if Iggy attacks _then_ moves he'll get an additional +2 Attack, meaning he'd _just_ hit, IIRC.




OOC: Oops. My bad. I totally misread where you were moving. Thought you were setting up a flank with Edmond for some reason, hehehe... I will correct my post.


----------



## Dr Simon

The two remaining cultists attack with a reckless ferocity, swinging their scythes wildly, and their sudden flurry of movement is such that Ignatius and Manachan are only able to land glancing blows on their opponent. On the plus side, however, the attacks of the cultists are careless and easy to evade.

[sblock=OOC]
Well, a thrilling round there...

P1 - attack Edmond, miss
P2 - attack Ignatius, miss.

Both cultists are now wounded, however.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius swings his morningstar again, nearly taking off the head of his opponent who only just manages to duck in time for another glancing blow. The ifrit then steps to the left, drawing the cultist's attention away from Manachan behind him. [sblock=Celestial]"With some dancing we can keep him between all of us."[/sblock]
+1 Morningstar: 1d20+9=29, 1d8+2=4 , Critical: 1d20+9=15, 1d8+2=7
OOC: Attack and then 5' move to the A4. Unless we are really unlucky I think flanking means Cultist #2 is toast this round.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: only one who does more damage with flanking is Mhairri and she's flirting with our resident dead mage 

Edmond moves little to the side and brings _Deathwail_ from above in cleaving cut that hits cultists shoulder leaving gaping wound behind.

Move: step 5' to C5 (or wherever is needed to flank and keep #1 within threatened area)
Power attack vs #2; damage with Touch of Fatigue (1d20+11-3-2+2+1=17, 2d4+6-3+4=12) Fort DC 12 or fatigued


----------



## Axel

Mhairi swore as she found pocket after pocket of useless junk.  "Where are his blasted keys?  This is all just a huge pile of crap..." she muttered as she rummaged through the corpse's pockets.  Taking a breath, she paused, trying to get the adrenaline out of her system.  It wasn't easy with the sound of steel on steel and flesh below.  She resumed, slightly calmer and taking care to pat around his body in case of the likely hidden pockets.

OOC:  Aye, that she is.  As the only non-good PC (and a rogue to boot) she has a certain reputation to uphold...


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: More likely to hit though. Everyone does more damage on _average_ with flanking. Like .1 x avg damage or so.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: If I've got the map updated correctly in my head, Edmond is already at C5 (that's where he'd have been to flank with Ignatius last round. Iggy moved to flank with Manachan this round. Metagaming strategy strongly, if Edmond waits until after Manachan attacks, Manny can 5' step, then Edmond can 5' step into Manny's spot and get another flank bonus .

Manachan stands his ground for a moment, missing with an elbow but landing a glancing knee strike before shifting positions once more.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attack (Flank, Guidance on first attack) (1d20+8=16, 1d20+7=25) for Damage (1d6+1=2) 
Move: 5' Step to B6
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Dr Simon

Between them, Ignatius and Manachan take out the cultist in their midst. The last cultist standing fights like a dervish. Although unsteady on his feet form his wounds, his wildly swinging scythe slashes across Ignatius' thigh and opens an unpleasant-looking wound. This cultist had dipped his scythe into one of the bubbling vat, and the foul stuff enters Ignatius' bloodstream. 

This is pure Blood Veil. No incubation period needed here; almost immediately Ignatius breaks out in the tell-tale red blotches and staggers as a wave of nausea and fever hits him.

[sblock=OOC]
P2 is down.

P1 - move and attack Ignatius, hit for 11 damage and infects with blood veil.

I rolled a 2 for Ig's Fort save, and he suffers 1 point of Con and 1 point of Cha damage, unless he has some kind of ability that gives him resistance to disease. However, you can also spend a Harrow Point (all new characters have 1, I think) to re-roll the Fort save if you wish.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond circles around the cultist and slashes with Deathwail from below and across the cultists back with his still considerable strength. The spell of weakness robed the blow of some of its precise movement and speed, but that is still no reason to leave the enemy standing with such dangerous weapon.

Move: C4 - C3 - B2 - flank with Ignatius
Power Attack vs #1; damage (1d20+11+1-3+2=19, 2d4+6-3+4=11) - channel Touch of Fatigue Fort DC 12


----------



## Dr Simon

Deathwail takes the last cultist through the chest and the madman drops to the floor.

Meanwhile, Mhairi continues to search through Rolth's loathsome belongings. 

OOC: Out of turn for Edmond, but it finishes the fight.

[sblock=Mhairi]
She finds, as well as his various tools, a set of keys, a bone wand, a fancy-looking dagger, a jar of unguent, 6 black onyxes and a small spellbook. Rolth is wearing a headband and a ring, and a smart black cloak over his grubby leather coat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius staggers backward. He retreats a step from the cultist and rushes out the word to a prayer of healing which closes the wound the scythe had just opened up, though it does nothing for the Blood Veil. The ifrit looks up again, fire in his eyes.
Cure Moderate Wounds: 2d8+6=12

OOC: So I guess the masks only protect against contact transmission, not blood transmission, eh? Oh well. I will forgo spending the Harrow Point. Ignatius does not have great fortitude saves to begin with, and perhaps I can turn it into something cool once they get some rest.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius' righteous anger fades as he sees Edmond cut down the Urgathoan. He takes another step backward and away from Manachan as a second wave of nausea threatens to overcome him. "Truly vile stuff," says the ifrit. "Ma-make sure you have your masks... secured on tightly."

Looking down at his arms and hands for a moment, Ignatius becomes distant momentarily. When he looks back up again he says, his voice steady again, "Perhaps I should go inform our two charges that Rolth has been defeated, unless you think we should search these doors immediately. This should have been all that was left of their contingent, right? We hav made quite a bit of noise."


----------



## Neurotic

"Maybe you should use the wand first." says Edmond as he climbs back up the stairs.

He concentrates at mage and cultist bodies.
"Mhairi, if you allow me to help speed up the search, these things are magical:"
he lists what he sees...
"The rest I leave to your expert eye."

OOC: Magic attunement leaving me at 1/5 uses


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius blinks. "Oh, uh, right. I forgot that we brought that with us," says the ifrit. He reaches into his pack and pulls out the wand that cures disease. He gives it a quick wave and then touches the point to where the infected scythe cut him. "Pardon me for a moment then, I must attend to our patients."

The ifrit quickly jots up the stairs to Mhairi's side. "Have you found the keys, my dear? I must free those men," he says. Once he has then in hand he races back down the stairs and out the door, through the Bacchanal and into the chamber where the men are chained. "Rolth has been slain, good men. Your minds may be at rest, as soon your bodies shall be." Ignatius uses the wand on both of the me, and when he is sure that neither of them is any longer infected he unlocks the chains.

OOC: Ignatius will use as many charges from the wand as are necessary to cure himself and the two men. You would probably be better suited to making any rolls that are needed for this and diagnosis.


----------



## Neurotic

"Manachan, please keep an eye on our good priest so he doesn't get into too much trouble. And don't let him drain the wand, he cannot save everyone and we may need it. We're the best chance for the city and some selfishness may be necessary to complete our mission."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

At Edmond's request, Manachan trails after Ignatius to keep an eye on him.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius frees the two men from their chains, and cures them of the blood veil infecting them. On being told that Rolth is dead, they sag with relief, but mention another leader of the Urgathoan cultists - a tall, beautiful woman who speaks of death as some kind of great gift. They also mention that more prisoners are held behind the iron door. Rolth's keys open this as well, to reveal a row of cells. In all there are another seven prisoner, Varisians all, who give much the same information - that Rolth and this priestess were experimenting on new strains of blood veil, and that occasionally a prisoner would be taken through the east door and never seen again.

Edmond studies Rolth's items - the headband, cloak, ring, unguent and bone wand are all magical.

[sblock=OOC]
I'll have further details on the items and a map update on Monday when I have all my materials to hand. Kaodi, you are right about the mask, I'd forgotten you had them which is why I asked if there was anything that might give Ignatius resistance. However, in this case, with pure concentrated blood veil being presented directly into his system the best it could do is provide a +2 bonus.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Once all of the the prisoners have been released, Ignatius leads them into the entry room by the elevator. "Do not touch the closed door," he says, "It animates and releases a noxious gas." The ifrit examines the elevator again briefly. "My companions and I must confer for a moment before we proceed. We have not been down here very long, and we have Varisian allies who we left in charge of the sick, but it may be smart for us to go back up first in case they have already left or there is trouble."

Motioning to Manachan, Ignatius then turns to head back to the room with the vats. "We have found seven Varisian prisoners, who we released, in addition to the two who were chained to the beds," he begins. "We have left them by the entrance for the moment. Furthermore, they have informed us that the Urgathoan cultists were led by another, a priestess who sounds like a real piece of work. I would have thought that this was the extent of the resistance," he says, gesturing to the dead cultists, "But if an enemy priestess still remains here in her sanctum, we could yet be facing a deadly foe, and our resources are depleted as it is."


----------



## Neurotic

"Any idea how we could destroy the vats and their content? I'm ready to move back home if you are. This was calculated risk, but I'm fully out of spells now. After that last fight I felt a surge of power, but even that little extra is depleted now. We could return tomorrow to finish the cleaning. In the meantime we check on the kids and see what Red managed to accomplish."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Aye, the smart move is surely to regroup and marshal our forces. I'm almost completely tapped, magically speaking, as well. And truthfully, worry over the ill we've rescued eats at my focus. My vote is to get those we've freed to safety, rest, and return to finish this evil."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Kaodi

"My concern is that we cannot leave the warehouse unwatched," says Ignatius. "We can take the mechanism for the elevator with us, but given enough time they might be able to finagle it so they can escape. Assuming there is in fact anyone else here." Pausing for a breath, he continues, "The bigger concern is that if we vacate the premises we may not be able to regain entry. Surely the sickly will notice the hospice is not open, and guards may be sent to investigate, including more Grey Maidens. Is there any we can mitigate those risks?"


----------



## Neurotic

"My thoughts? We're done here. I don't believe there is anyone of note here otherwise we would fight with more then one filthy necromancer. Others would come to their help. I think this is only laboratory, not their real hideout. With "doctors" advising The Queen, they may even have some space in or under the palace. Let's just destroy this vats and get out of here. We will seal the elevator, but even if they regain entry, Rolth and his notes will not be here. Let's take a quick look around and find the office and take or destroy whatever we find."


----------



## Kaodi

"Alright," says Ignatius. The ifrit looks around at the various doors and adds, "I suppose we look through this lone Northern door first?" Suddenly he notices Manachan's wounds as well. [sblock=Celestial]"Let me deal with those, my friend."[/sblock] He says a quick prayer and places his hand on the aasimar's shoulder. Cure Light Wounds: 1d8+5=10

OOC: When it comes to looting Ignatius only has about 20 lbs. of space inside his haversack that could be used to transport things inconspicuously, though he does carry 6 sacks and could carry another 400 lbs. Less important mundane gear could be switched out of his haversack if necessary. Carrying huge sacks full of loot though might be somewhat suspicious when trying to pass any checkpoints.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


I don't see mundane equipment being of much use except as bribe for ratman or Varisians who could use them better then adventurers.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan rolls his shoulders and neck, relishing the relief from the pain of his wounds. "Ah, much better. Thank you, my friend. Let's see to that last door, then, just to be thorough. We'll retreat and regroup after that."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: I meant Ignatius' mundane gear, if it was unclear. He carries a _lot_ of tools and other various gear with him. Like every self-respecting wandering adventurer should,  .


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi pocketed the items she found on the dead necromancer's corpse, both small and obviously valuable as well as the smart black cloak, spellbook and jewellery.  It would be good to wear something other than working gear after all this was sorted.  _Well, at least there's SOMETHING in this crazy caper at the end.  Better hold on to these gems in case Ed tries to give them all away to sick kiddies...ugh!_

She trailed the other three mutely through the release of prisoners and discovery of the cells.  Words really had no further power to describe the evilness and vileness of the place, so she kept her silence and internalised.  The discussion about resting had nothing for her to add either.  Like most times, nobody had laid a finger on her throughout the night.

Still, she had something to say about leaving the place.  "Look, I'm as keen to get out of this place as the rest of you.  But what difference does it make if sick people come to the warehouse?  So they find the place empty with a few bloodstains on the floor?  Big deal...its a hospital, people expect funny stuff like that.  Just leave it empty or lock the door and hand a closed sign on the front.  I reckon these keys," she jangles Rolf's keychain, "will probably work on the door.  Easier to get in next time, eh?"


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond scans Rolth's items - the bone wand, the cloak, the headband, the ring and the jar of unguent or ointment ar all magical, the rest (that Mhairi shows him...) is not. Of these, the headband bears the strongest magic but this is the only one that he cannot discern a purpose to.

With the prisoners safe for the moment, the group turns its attentions to the north door, as one last check.

The door opens easily to reveal a small room, yet another room kitted out as either a laboratory or a torture chamber, or both. Delicate-looking equipment lines the walls and in the centre of the room is a table with a young Varisian man strapped down beneath three metal bands. He is unconscious, but Edmond and Manachan can see a resemblance to Deyanira Mirukova - this could well be her brother whom they were asked to rescue from Carowyn Manor and who could not be found amongst the dancing zombies.

Standing at the far side of the table is a tall lean figure, an old bald man, emaciated but powerful and stern, with a slightly feral and slightly elven cast to his features. He looks at you with a calm gaze.

"You must be the ones who set off the alarm," he says. "I presume that racket just now was you putting an end to that idiot Rolth? Well, stay or go. You're interrupting my work."




[sblock=Edmond]
Items from Rolth -

Wand of magic missiles, CL3rd, 43 charges
Cloak of resistance +1
Headband - moderate transmutation
Ring of protection +1
Unguent of timelessness, 6 applications
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Before entering:
"Mhairi, can you use wands? I know some of street learning includes how to trigger this kind of items, but I'm not sure if you ever encountered such?"








*OOC:*


Everyone, quick loot division: read the spoiler above: I would take either cloak or the ring if you allow it...
 [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]: how did we destroy the vats of blood boil at the end?







In the room:
"How inconvenient for you. What's your role here?"
Edmond tenses noting less-then-slight resemblance to a vampire, his eyes flashing in the hues of the rainbow.

"We need the youngster there. You're old enough to know adventurers don't go away without getting what they want or fight."
He turns slightly toward more negotiator oriented party members.


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> "How inconvenient for you. What's your role here?"
> Edmond tenses noting less-then-slight resemblance to a vampire, his eyes flashing in the hues of the rainbow.




"An advisor, nothing more," says the figure. "A tedious assignment that I pursue only out of loyalty to my leige-lord."



Neurotic said:


> "We need the youngster there. You're old enough to know adventurers don't go away without getting what they want or fight."
> He turns slightly toward more negotiator oriented party members.




"I thought that might be the case," says the figure. "I also need him. However, I am not a fanatic like these cultists and assassins, nor do I take pleasure in my work unlike that pathetic dabbler in the necromantic arts. I will make you a trade - my life for his. Let me walk free and unmolested - my work here is as good as done and my goals are my own and of no danger to you or this city, as I say I merely work here at the behest of others. In exchange, you may have the boy."

OOC: Forgot to mention before - you haven't done anything to the vats of raw blood veil yet. Maybe throwing in something from Rolth's workshop would mess it up. An appropriate skill check might help with ideas.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius looks from Edmond to the strange man. That he appears to be pleased that Rolth is gone is rather concerning. "My friend here is correct," begins the ifrit. "We really must see that this young gentleman is returned to his family. You seem the professional sort, someone who understands that from time to time a work project does not work out as one may have hoped. I am afraid this is one of those times. Nothing personal, you understand. In fact, as you clearly were no great fan of the necromancer who has just recently met his end, perhaps you could view our taking this young man with us in light of having removed that hassle from your daily routine." Hopefully the man is swayed by that, though Ignatius is not entirely optimistic.
Diplomacy: 1d20+14=25
Knowledge (Religion): 1d20+8=10

OOC: So I guess he has at least a small chance of success at swaying the man. However, it completely fails to dawn on him that he man be of supernatural sorts, hehehe... Anyway, while Ignatius already has a ring of protection and the cloak would be of some help to his generally terrible saves, he is probably not the sort of press for anything right now.
OOC: Errr... Perhaps we could view this as having been said before Dr. Simon updated while I was composing, hehehe...


----------



## Kaodi

"We will spare you, yes," says Ignatius. "We were planning on departing momentarily. However, while I suppose you will not be willing to give us any cryptic hints about the identity of your liege-lord or whether they reside in the city, perhaps you could, say, enlighten us as to what else awaits within these halls?"


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi raises an eyebrow at Edmond before going through the northern door.  "Street learning is it going to be?  I don't call the stuff behind your eyes inside learning..."  Rolling her eyes, she continues to hold out the identified items for anyone that wants them.  "If nobody wants the cloak I think it looks sexy.  Way better than the cold back I've got now.  But if that weirdo was using it, I'd rather take it home and clean it first...  She shivers a little at the thought of what might have got on it in Rolff's posession.

Inside the room...
Mhairi loiters at the back of the group.  _Who is this guy?  And the naked man on the table?  If he wants to go without a fight, why should I stop him?_  Reading the mood of the group, hopefully correctly, she pipes up.  "Don't let the door hit you on the arse on the way out...guess you know the way?"

[sblock=loot diversion]
Mhairi will show/share pretty much everything except the small gemstones.  She'll hide those until she knows what everyone else is planning to do.  She is also cautious by nature, well, where it concerns physical danger anyway.  She'll resist using any of the items, especially if they're unknown and of dubious magical nature, until we know more about 'em.

Precisely 0 ranks in UMD.  I never seem to remember to take it...  Perhaps Edmond (and the rest of the party) can "teach" her more about magic next level?  

Incidentally, what did we do with the loot pile from the warehouse?  I vaguely recall a magical rapier, bane vs humans which could be unspeakably brutal...  In a tabletop game, a most satisfying weight of d6's being rolled.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Though his suspicions of the nature of the old "man" incite him to rage Manachan recognizes that sometimes discretion truly _is_ the better part of valor, and he holds his peace.

[sblock=Loot Division]Of the items listed, Manachan's only likely to be interested in the headband and possibly the wand.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]



​


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


I can use everything listed, but would prefer protection items with cloak first, ring second (as I fail those saves much too often for comfort  )
Edmond will advise against using the headband before it is analyzed, who knows what kind of communication/domination/divine connection may be in such.
UMD would be useful, since casters in this party seem to favor melee 







"I am willing to grant you passage, but be careful to keep your word and leave my city. If we encounter you again in similar situation, I will consider your statement about not wishing ill to the city false." - Edmond speaks in his usual monotone, but his knuckles are white on _Deathwails_ grip.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm trying to get Manachan more into "caster mode," but he ran out of spells . He had some Glitterdust left, but no way to use them without catching the rest of you in the effect. Could've used Holy Fire, but he still does more damage with his fists as of right now. He'll get there, but it might be a few levels. And he can use the Wand - just more interested in the headband right now.


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: Definitely looking forward to a chance to identify all of the loot. Guessing the headband will just be intelligence, though it will still be interesting to see what skill it imparts. From the looks of your character sheets it appears their might be some older stuff that was never quite identified as well? Anyway, I am still hoping we can salvage that Maiden gear. Even if we cannot sell it immediately, in time it could probably be fenced to sell to rich collectors.


----------



## Dr Simon

"I wise decision," says the pale man. He operates some levers on a complex control panel on the table and the bindings on Ruan Mirukova retract. "The young man is free. If you would be so gracious as to allow me a few moments to gather my belongings?"


----------



## Axel

"Depends what they are," Mhairi replies suspiciously.  "We're not going to let you walk out with the key to the Queen's bedroom in your bag.  That one you've gotta turn over to me.  What stuff ARE you running off with?"  _Probably more than just clean undies_ she adds, mentally.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius moves to gather up the young man. With his magically enhanced strength it is not a difficult task. "If you must," says Ignatius, regarding the strange man warily. Sense Motive: 1d20+3=9

OOC: If we were at full spell power would totally be worth fighting. [Attacking with _cure moderate wounds_ could do wonders. But we are not, unfortunately.


----------



## Axel

ooc:  Mhairi's untouched, basically.  Happy to kick things off with a sneaky sneak attack.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


Poor sneak attack against a vampire with oh, I don't know resist 10/magic, silver? I have one spell left and that one doesn't do any damage...I say, let him go. If he's someone important to the plot, we'll get him eventually...if he's confident in his ability to defeat us it would be prudent for him to kill us simply for the trouble we're causing...so, maybe better to let him off the hook for now.


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: Heck, even if he is not important to the plot their is always divination magic later on, hehehe...


----------



## Axel

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Poor sneak attack against a vampire with oh, I don't know resist 10/magic, silver? I have one spell left and that one doesn't do any damage...I say, let him go. If he's someone important to the plot, we'll get him eventually...if he's confident in his ability to defeat us it would be prudent for him to kill us simply for the trouble we're causing...so, maybe better to let him off the hook for now.




Couldn't agree more.  No great desire to launch into combat, just outlining remaining resources.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Merely a few personal effects, a few tools," says the pale man. "Rare and unique but not intrinsically valuable," he adds with a slow nod and a piercing stare directed towards Mhairi. "It will take me but a little while to organise my departure."


----------



## Kaodi

"We can wait, but not too long, so please make haste," says Ignatius. The ifrit is clearly ready to retreat from this underground complex as soon as the man is ready to go.

OOC: If I did not know better I would say Dr. Simon is trying to hint at something, but damned if I know what it is. I just want to move on to the part where we stash the bodies of the enemies above and leave.


----------



## Axel

Mhairi returned his stare before shrugging.  She broke the staring match and walked up to the recently restrained man to check if he was still living.  "Go then."

[sblock=ooc]
Is it worthwhile making a sense motive roll - as a hunch that he really is carrying off the keys to the palace treasury?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The grey man takes a few minutes to carefully pack away some tools and notebooks into a leather bag, then, with a nod to the group he walks out of the door with as much dignity as he can muster. He smells vaguely of freshly-dug earth and a touch of expensive cologne.

Mhairi ascertains that the young Varisian on the table is alive and, unusually for people in this place, not affected by blood veil. He can be revived to consciousness but seems drugged and groggy, responding to commands but unable to speak coherently.

The party returns above ground to regroup and learn from Mamusia Lela that the grey man has left the building.

"A strange person, but my grandsons felt it wise not to tangle with him, yes?" she says. She reports that they have so far managed to remove about half of the sick people from the Hospice, some to All the World's Meat, others to hidden sites around the city recommended by Red. "Did the young gentlemen find anything interesting?" asks the Mamusia.









*OOC:*


The group has earned 4040 XP each for defeating Rolth and other enemies and freeing prisoners. There's more of the underground complex to explore yet...


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi clears her throat and steps clear of the three boys.  "I don't know what the gentlemen found, but I found more than I care for in a lifetime in one night...  I need a bath and something to make me forget this place ever existed."

[sblock=ooc]
Woo, XP!    That puts Mhairi at 21040 XP total.  Not too far to level 7...though we should probably rest so level 6 kicks in first.

What are people's thoughts?  Home and rest, after counting up the loot?
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius shudders a moment at the thought of being immersed in a "bath"; dreadful things. But the desire to get clean he certainly understands, having come in direct contact with the Blood Veil. Leaning in closely towards Mamusia Lela, he whisper to her, "We have found the likely source of the Blood Veil, though we have not yet destroyed it. And we found the necromancer Rolth along with it, though we put an end to him."

Ignatius leans back and gives that a moment to sink into the woman. Looking around, he says, "I think we should stow the bodies of our fallen enemies in the basement, and then we can take the mechanism for the elevator with us. I still think we might be well advised to hole up in here, but if not I think we should stay close to where we have moved the sick in case there is trouble."


----------



## Neurotic

"We can sleep in Zellara's house. It's not far so we may have some idea what happens here. Also, we don't have to cross any bridges and run into trouble like last time."


----------



## Dr Simon

Mamusia Lela twitches her shawl and gives a little bow towards Mhairi.

"And the young lady, yes," she says. "Please, forgive a foolish old woman for being impolite." She turns to regards Ignatius and Edmond. "Well," she says. "You've done the city a big favour by removing the necromancer. And Varisians in particular - no-one minds too much if a few thieving moths go missing now and again, eh? We've suffered more than most at his hands, but he's too cunning for even Sczarni to catch. So... well then, I think you are right, we should stop anyone else coming here. Taddeus found a disused storage area at the back, and we've put the Grey Maidens and Physicians in crates in there, along with their equipment. Anyone looking will see only spices from Vudra unless they search too hard.

"You go along and rest, we've nearly finished here. A nice young lady named Lynn at the butcher's shop told us that Gaedren Lamm's old place had become available, so we've moved many sick there for now. Taddeus has offered to stay here in case the Maidens change the guard at some point. He could trick Asmodeus into giving him the keys to Hell, that one," she adds with a proud glance at her grandson.


----------



## Neurotic

"That's what I wrote in Reds letter, I'm glad it's still unoccupied and put to good use. We'll be in Zellara's house. Take care, mamusia Lela."
Edmond bows slightly and turns toward the exit then stops.

"Mamusia, could you please arrange that kids in my house are informed that we're fine and someone to check on them? Kester won't let unknowns in, but just to see if there's trouble."

OOC: could someone remind me what did we do with young lady whos brother we just rescued? Also, what do we do with him?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: She was originally with Mamusia Lela, so you could just hand him over to the Varisians. Also Edmond sent a message to Kester when he sent the original round of "House of the Forgotten" letters, between defeating Davaulus and entering the warehouse.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius is glad to be able to leave the warehouse and get some shut eye. The duel with the shark in the wreckage of the Direption had been like something out of a bad dream, but the encounters they had just had in the warehouse and basement were truly harrowing. The ifrit had seen his share of ugly combat in his time wandering, but never against such ghastly foes. He was ready to confront dark forces, but actually uncovering an evil cult and rooting them out of their lair was a little beyond his experience up until now.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi shivered a little as the casual memory of Lamm stirs up a whole host of memories.  _This Lynn lady sounds alright though.  Wonder what her connection is?_

During the walk away from the warehouse Mhairi kept silent.  There was nothing really to say in relation to that vile place.  Still, she reached out a hand toward Ignatius - hoping he'd take it.  Human (or demi-human) company  could overcome just about anything, given the right person and enough time.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius looked down at the proffered hand. _Do I take it...?_ Against his better judgement (assuming he has any) the ifrit takes it and squeezes gently. Mhairi cannot help notice how warm his hand is. "I can certainly appreciate the need for a little reassuring contact after what we saw down there," Ignatius says quietly. "With Sarenrae's blessing may we find a way to cleanse it on the morrow." The ifrit hopes his topical pronouncements will prevent him from given young half-elf woman the wrong idea about his intentions.


----------



## Neurotic

Kaodi said:


> prevent him from given young half-elf woman the wrong idea about his intentions.



Oh, but who's gonna protect you from HER intentions


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi squeezed Ignatius' hand.  Human(ish) contact was always worthwhile.  _What's he babbling about cleansing and stuff for?  Strange guy..._

She looked up quizzically at the holy ifrit.    "Tomorrow's a newday.  Who knows what will happen?  Maybe the Queen will die of Blood Veil for all I know."  She paused, adding softly with a coy smile on her face "I'm more interested in the rest of tonight....

[sblock=ooc]


Neurotic said:


> Oh, but who's gonna protect you from HER intentions




Dunno...maybe he doesn't want to be protected?  Actually, should ALWAYS use protection...  
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

"Ummm, uh, right, I suppose we should all concentrate on getting a getting a full night's sleep..." says the ifrit evasively as he prays that Zellara's house will have little in the way of privacy. _Not that that may matter to this one..._


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond looks knowingly at the ifrit for the moment, but offers neither smile of reassurance nor smirk of amusement.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi smiled at Ignatius' dissembling response.  She pulled on his arm, to bring his ear closer to her.  Whispering into it she says, "Is it your first time Ignatius? It's OK, I don't mind," she added in a mischevious tone before releasing the pressure on his arm.


----------



## Kaodi

"Hardly," mumbles the ifrit. "I have been down this road numerous times before," says Ignatius quietly, "And yet I ended up here instead of married with three children running a farm in the countryside." He lets go of Mhairi's hand.

[sblock=OOC]So, while I was looking at oracle archetypes for a completely different game I made an amazing discovery that I ha not been aware of: Oracles get cure (or inflict) spells in _addition_ to their regular spells known?! Apparently I have been handicapping my characters breadth this whole time. Thankfully we just gained a level so after this rest there is a reasonable explanation for these newfound powers. But still. I was really flabbergasted to find that out after all this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi scowled.  It wasn't the rejection that rankled so much as the complete and utter misinterpretation of her intentions.  "Who said anything about kids and farms?" she muttered. "I like my life and wouldn't change much.  Kids would get in the way and farms are just...well....not my thing.  Suit yourself though,"  she concluded, mentally adding _I hope you're cold tonight.  Might be I'll just go out by myself then and see what's changed in this place._


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius raises an eyebrow. "I never said they were," he says, frowning. "But in my experience no relationship based on pure lustiness has worked out well, and many have worked out quite poorly. As we have known each other for all of two days, I cannot see what else we would be going on other than such attraction." The ifrit is clearly agitated now. For whatever reason this is clearly a sore point for him. _Where is this damn house?! Let sleep take me, and may my dreams be free of such foolishness._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan's mostly silent on the way to the group's chosen haven for the night; he's plainly keeping his eyes open for trouble, but shoots occasional glances at the interaction between Mhairi and Ignatius as well.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi shrugs, and continues the journey in stoic silence - part angry and part amused.  _Not my fault he can't see the wood for the damn trees.  What bloody relationship is he thinking there is?!  Definitely going out tonight, too many faces to forget._


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond drops back and falls in step with Mhairi. He speaks silently, in his usual monotone. First part might be a joke attempt. Might not. But the rest is definitely serious.
"You should have known better then badger the priest, Mhairi. I'm glad to see you're loosing your touch...years accumulating maybe?" the man (whole of 19 years of experience) asks. "Maybe you should sleep with us. I'd hate to loose sleep following you in todays Corvosa as I'm afraid todays night walkers may want more then you're willing to give. It was easier to protect you when everyone could walk around and only occasional drunk got stupid."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi's eyes flashed angrily at Ed for a moment, before she realised she had utterly misinterpreted his comment about sleeping with all of them.  She giggled when he finished his pep talk, all the anger and frustration gone.  "Oh Ed, I don't think you could keep up with me if I didn't want you to - I'm not some clueless little girl anymore.  BesidesI have no desire to go out and _sell _my body to strangers...  What I do feel like though is a dirty great bottle of wine and some good looking men and women around.  Is that not a staple of Korvosa anymore?"


----------



## Neurotic

"I would expect you NOT to try to run from your protection. You never had before. If you didn't notice, staple of Korvosa are sick, vampires and sickos, such as our helpful doctors. If you think you would enjoy such crowd, by all means. I would, however, suggest you wait until we clean the mess. Then there will be many eager young men vying for the hand of heroine of the city."


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Been too busy to post recently, but I also didn't want to interrupt the interactions going on, 'cos they're entertaining. However, let's move things on a little:

Next morning, at dawn, the group returns to the Hospice. There they find Taddeus sporting some cuts and bruises, and the nurse-receptionist tied up and gagged. 

"This one, she fights like a hellcat," says Taddeus. "She wouldn't accept that the Hospice is under new management. We had a, how you say, frank discussion about it." He grins, revealing a gold tooth. "All the patients have been moved out. No-one has come up from the cellar, and so far no new Maidens have come. They will be a tougher fight, I think."


----------



## Kaodi

_Ignatius looks around frantically and all he sees is the inky darkness of the deep. No, there is something else there. At the edge of his vision he sees the outline of circling beasts. Sharks? His skin crawls, worse than when he was in the Direption.

He is drowning. The ifrit begins flailing his limbs as is propelled upward towards the surface. He can tell the lurking sharks are beginning to close in. 

He breaks the surface. Just a short distance away he sees land. Ignatius rushes towards it, dragging himself up onto land just as it seems the sharks are ready to snap at his feet. 

Spluttering for a moment, the ifrit looks up. There is nothing around him, just a featureless plain of grey. The sky however is full of clouds, but clouds darker than any he has seen before.

No. There is something. A farmhouse, and it is on fire! Ignatius pulls himself to his feet. He feels compelled to run into the farmhouse, looking for someone that may or may not be there. 

There is someone there. A young child, a girl, and she in unconscious. The ifrit picks her up, but then something horrifying happens: spreading from where he touches her she is covered by hallmark signs of Blood Veil. Ignatius looks down; he has it too.

They will not have time to die of sickness if they do not get out of this house. Ignatius makes his way out, beams collapsing behind him all the way. When he stumbles out the door the entire house seems to collapse behind him, but it still burns brightly. 

The ifrit puts the girl down. He looks over her, but he does not know how to counteract the Blood Veil. He does not know what to do. He despairs.

Behind him the clouds part, revealing the Sun. A bright ray of golden light envelops Ignatius. He feels like his blood is on fire, suffused with its radiance. He looks down at his arms and sees the Blood Veil draining away.

Ignatius looks down at the girl. Positioned between her and the Sun, his body has cast a shadow over her, preventing the healing rays from touching her. For a moment he panics.

Suddenly the shadows are chased away. The ifrit has not moved, but when he looks down he sees his hand surrounded by a nimbus of soft golden flames. Instinctively he reaches out to the girls, and as his fingers brush her forehead the golden fire washes over her, burning away the Blood Veil. 

The girl wakes up, and she smiles. But then she weakly points up towards Ignatius, no toward what is behind him. He turns around and sees the Sun. It is... approaching!?

The Sun gets closer and closer. Ignatius is riveted in place, unable to move away. It looms large, and Ignatius feels like he could be burned to ash, so intense is its warmth. 

He raises up his other hand, the one not infused with the golden fire, to put it between his eyes and the approaching Sun. It appears so close that it will crush him, this golden orb. He closes his eyes and awaits the end.

After a moment, nothing has happened. He is not dead. But he feels a heat in his outstretched hand so intense he nearly cannot bear it. He opens his eyes, and there resting just above the palm of his hand is the Sun, miniaturized, an orb of intense swirling fire. 

Ignatius draws the orb close to his chest, and then twists his head around to see if the girl is okay. She is, but suddenly she is becoming more distant, but without moving. The ifrit turns back to look at the orb. It is growing brighter again. Brighter, brighter, brighter, until everything fades to white.  _

Ignatius wakes up...

Back at the Hospice, once the door is safely closed and barred, Ignatius kneels down to remove the gag from the woman. He peers directly into her eyes and says firmly and authoritatively, "I believe it is time you tell us what you are about here." Diplomacy: 1d20+15=24


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi had spent a restless night at their host's house.  Edmond had made a lot of sense, but she crept out a window after everyone was asleep - entirely because she couldn't sleep herself.  He was right, of course.  Korvosa was not the same as she remembered it.  The people were suspicious, and there wasn't much going on.  _Must be the plague,_[ she thought.  _Things will go back to how they were.  Otherwise they're all as bad as those creatures behind the glass...only they can't see the glass and don't know they're dead.  Dead...dead on the inside is what's happened._[

Without realising where she was going, Mhairi found herself in Lamm's old neighbourhood.  The streets and buildings were familiar, though none of the faces were.  She kept walking, quickly, having no desire to see the evil place again.  Still, the brief visit had brought memories of her mother unbidden to her thoughts.

Mhairi had hated her mother for most of her life.  Hated her for being neither human or elven, not fitting in anywhere.  Hated her and loved her both for teaching her a "trade"...  Mhairi loved the experiences of that work, to a point, and the skills it taught.  Hated it because it left nothing intimate to give people that she genuinely cared for and loved.  People always assumed things about her too.  

_Mother...haven't thought about her in a long time.  I wonder what happened to her after Lamm's fall?_  She stopped walking briefly, considering.  _No...I don't really care.  What's done is done in this world._  Mhairi resumed walking toward no particular destination, realising after a time that she'd turned for "home" without thinking.  

_She did the best she could though.  It's not like it was easy to get out of that life...  And she had that little trick with the bit of wire and whispering in my ear._  Mhairi's mouth twisted in a sad smile.  _Come to think of it, that must've been proper magic.  I could hear her wherever I was._  Her smile became something of a frown as Mhairi thought the problem through.  Although actually fairly clever when she tried, the half-elf tended to seek easy solutions to problems and avoided thinking too deeply about anything - an occupational hazard perhaps.

_Mum never told me what she used to do.  Before...Lamm.  She could've been one of those great elven wizards for all I know..._  Mhairi giggled out loud at the absurdity of the thought.  _Of course she wasn't, stupid.  Otherwise she would've left long before you were born._

Before long, Mhairi was back where she began and silently climbed back in through the window.  Getting into bed - alone - she lay still for a time, letting sleep overtake her.  Her last thought for the night was _If even Ed can do magic these days, I bet I can too.  Gonna try that wire trick tomorrow..._

------------
Standing behind Ignatius in the morning light as he interrogated the poor receptionist, Mhairi put both hands on her hips and put on a friendly smile.  "Y'might as well tell us.  We'll find out anyway, and things will go SO much quicker if you do.  Or should we dig out Davalus' ugly mug?  And his boss' too.  Can't remember his name...what was it?  Ralph or something.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for the long, rambling and selfish posts lately.  Thought the poor girl could use some character development beyond being the horny bisexual "ninja" that I seem to have painted her as.  Thanks for the patience and perseverance.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"What do you mean?" says the woman angrily. "I've a good mind to report you to the authorities. This is a house of healing operating under direct authority from Her Majesty the Queen. This is treason!"

OOC: [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], no worries, it was a good post and meshes well with Kaodi's post for Ignatius too. Feels like the campaign has shifted into a new phase where a character's hopes and beliefs will become more important, so a deepening characterisation for the four works nicely.


----------



## Kaodi

"You are correct," says Ignatius grimly. "There is treason afoot here. But it is not ours." The ifrit pulls the tied up woman to her feet and carries her towards the the back end of the hospice. He then sets her down so that she can see the two doors. 

"You see, that way," he says, pointing to the right, "Is where Davaulus was experimenting on Varisians, cutting them, to see what made them resistant to the Blood Veil. He was treating them like livestock to do with as he pleased. And that way," he adds, pointing to the left door, "Leads to the elevator which goes down into the basement, which turns out is some kind of Temple of the Pallid Princess, Urgathoa. Not only were they experimenting on people down there, but they were also brewing the Blood Veil, under the guidance of the necromancer Rolth."

Ignatius crouches down and looks into the woman's eyes again. "If you insist, we are willing to give you a tour of what we have explored so far," says the ifrit, voice low. "But for your own sanity, it is probably better if we do not. So yes, there is treason done here. But the treason is not ours. It is that of Davaulus, his Queen's Physicians, quite possibly the Grey Maidens and their leader, also Rolth, and while I can only pray it is not true, maybe even the Queen. The question here then is: Do we add you to this list? Are you just an ignorant nurse-receptionist, or are you in on the conspiracy? Think carefully before you answer."


----------



## Dr Simon

"I... whu...," the woman's defiant posture crumples. "I was hired by Doctor Davaulus to log the sick coming in and keep out anyone else," she says. "That's... that's all." Her resolve seem to come back again and she stands tall again. "I don't believe you," she says defiantly. "You're lying."


----------



## Kaodi

"Do no not say I did not warn you," says the ifrit sadly. He picks her up and slings her over one shoulder, ignoring any protestations, then reaches behind him with his other arm to retrieve the elevator mechanism from his magical pack. He looks back to the others and asks, "Shall we?"


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi smiles, and shrugs.  "If she can honestly say that some people that came here got better and walked home again, then no.  Otherwise, she's just as stubborn as a donkey and should be treated the same.  What's your name, by the way?"


----------



## Neurotic

"We have to go down there anyhow. We may as well have someone with us. You madam, will be bound and left in one of the beds once you see what's down there until we return. You wait and hope we do return."


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius frowns a little at the threat, though he does not speak up. _Better to wait and see her reaction to the Princess' Bachanal before chaining her up like that. _ He glances over to Taddeus and his face brightens up. "Keep up the good work, my friend. We may yet return momentarily I think," he says. Heading into the elevator room, the ifrit inserts the lever into the mechanism and waits for the others to board before he moves it into the basement position. To his captive he then asks, "Do you have a name you would like me to address you as when I gloat about how 'I told you so,' ?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Previous post reported.


----------



## Dr Simon

The nurse doesn't reply to Ignatius, instead acting indignant at being hoisted like a sack of potatoes. When the lift arrives at its destination she takes in the strange ante-chamber, with its doors painted with scythe-wielding skeletons, in silence. The room seems pretty much as it was left, except that the bodies of the four physicians have been moved, with some stains leading to the far double doors. All of the doors are closed, as before.

"This... this proves nothing. The building used to be a warehouse for the Arkona family," says the nurse, a bit uncertainly. "This could be something to do with them."


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius removes the mechanism for the elevator and places is it back into his pack. Looking around warily he gently places the woman back down. "Stay here and be quiet," he says to her earnestly. Looking to the rest of the party he asks, "Suggestions?" as he grabs the physicians' masks from his pack and hands them out. "This is enchanted to protect from the Blood Veil," he whispers to the nurse as he fits one over her head. She looks rather ridiculous now, trussed up and wearing the mask. But that is nothing that can be helped.


----------



## Neurotic

"Somebody got here before us. Or negative energies of the place got the corpses. Any which way, we have a fight in front of us. Me first." says Edmond taking front position

OOC: weapon expertise for extra +2 AC until attacked


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi giggled as Ignatius put the bird beak mask on their captive nurse.  "It's a very stylish addition to your wardrobe, wouldn't you say?"

As the lady continued to protest, the half-elf rolled her eyes.  _She protests too much.  Either she's in on the gig, or she was wilfully blind and deaf..._  Her ears perked up at the mention of the Arkona family.  _The Arkona's own this place?"_ she asks, a little rhetorically.  _"How long has it been a...ummm...hospital then?"_


----------



## Kaodi

To Edmond Ignatius says, "I think we should check all of these doors again, starting with the northern one; opening it with the butt of your weapon seemed to work on the last one." Glancing towards the prisoner as he steps in behind the duskblade, he adds, "Unless we want to take Miss Denial here back up to Taddeus to watch over on the first floor, it would be irresponsible to leave any avenue open behind us where someone could slip in and slit her throat or free her while we were not looking."


----------



## Neurotic

"She should see for herself, otherwise she might try to run and warn the cult. Put her behind us, try to shield her with something and cut her legs loose, just in case."

To the nurse:
"You cannot get up without the elevator. We will do our best to protect you. Stay safe. When you've seen enough we'll bring you back up."

Edmond waits until she's set (semi) free and butts the door open.


----------



## Dr Simon

The door opens into a room with some low benches in the middle and glass-fronted cabinets, filled with jars and medical tools, around the walls. There are several sets of the Physicians' leather coats and masks hanging on the walls as well. Another door leads off to the right, around the corner, but the room is otherwise empty. The nurse looks at you and shrugs. There is nothing particularly incriminating here.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius glances at the contents of the glass cabinets as they pass through the room, but his attention is mostly focused on what lay beyond the next door. The ifrit closely follows behind Edmond, ready to heal the duskblade should the need arise.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius notices that one of the cabinets is locked with a small brass padlock. Inside are several identical flasks and a glass jar full of black gems. The rest contain medical supplies of various kinds, and could probably be combined to form several healer's kits.


----------



## Kaodi

The ifrit takes note. They will have to come back here later to investigate.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond goes for the vat room, leaving sickbay closed for the moment.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi sighed from her habitual spot at the back of the group as Edmond turned around.  She used the slight delay to have a quick scan of the shelves and benches, mostly to see if there was anything worthwhile purloining and selling.  The lumps of black stones in her pocket that she'd found on Rolff's still warm corpse weight on Mhairi's mind, and her conscience.  _I really should tell the boys about them..._

She tries to engage the nurse in conversation, simply to pass the time.  "So, what is it you did around here nurse?  And how do they pay you enough to work with people with Blood Veil?  I don't think there's enough money in the Queen's treasury that could convince me to do your job...


----------



## Dr Simon

The nurse studiously ignores any questions put to her. Mhairi notes that black gemstones in the jar are the same as the ones she pocketed from Rolth.

Meanwhile, Edmond turns around and returns to the double doors into the room with the plague vats. As you pass through the Bacchanal, there is a gasp of horror from the nurse, and she seems transfixed by the writhing figures trapped behind the glass.

"What...?" is all she can manage to say.


----------



## Neurotic

"Silence."

Edmond waits for the group to close and pushes the door open.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi loitered behind as the others walked off.  She took the opportunity to empty all the jars of little black stones that she could find into a sack.  _They'll rattle while I walk, but still reckon I make less noise than Tin Man Ed and his clanky armour._

Coming out of the room that much later she misses the nurse's reacion to the writhing undead...things.  It isn't a novelty anymore for Mhairi though.  Rather than being disgusted and horrified she is amused - that somebody takes themself seriously enough to create such...crap art...  She grins rather inappropriately at the nurse's expression of transfixed shock, taking altogether too much pleasure out of scaring the stuck-up-bitch's brains out.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius follows silently behind Edmond. In his mind he is preparing himself for what must surely be the coming battle against the fell priestess the prisoners told them about.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan also follows along with the others, keeping his eyes and ears open. 

Perception (1d20+13=26)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Double Post


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan remains alert, but sees or hears nothing apart from the rustling of the animated corpses writhing behind the glass.

Beyond the double doors, the vat room is occupied again. Robed figures stand guard throughout; dressed as the Urgathoan cultists but slashed and burned-looking, with a pallor to their skin and a blank look in their eyes. These must be the cultists that you killed before, just a few hours previously. Something else has changed too - near the back of the room is a tall glass tank filled with liquid, and some kind of humanoid figure moving within. Another cultists lurks nearby to the tank, scythe at the ready.



[sblock=OOC]
Initiative:

Ignatius
Cultist
Manachan
Mhairi
Edmond
Zombies
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]







*OOC:*


I didn't count before...is everyone but #9 undead? Also, coordinates?


----------



## Kaodi

As Ignatius bounds forward a few steps into the vat room his blood is positively burning, or singing, as the battle fugue washes over him. He stops and for a split second he is blinded again like he was in his dream. Instinctively he raises his right hand, and now he can feel it too, the burning power. His vision returns, clearer then before, as whirling flames spin and form an orb of pure fire in his hand. He looks forward to the centre of the room and reaches out, palm forward with the fiery orb hanging suspended in front of it. Suddenly it contracts to the size of a marble and Ignatius commands in booming voice: [sblock=Celestial]"BURN IT ALL TO ASH!"[/sblock] At that instant the white hot bead zips forward into the centre of the room and almost without pressure explodes into a giant ball of fire.

Fireball (DC 19): 6d6=11

OOC: Jesus Christ, was that an unlucky roll for my first fireball! Four 1s and a 2, sheesh. The target is the vertex between the two vats and in front of the walkway. From there it should get every zombie and all the vats, and possibly brush the front of the glass tank. Ignatius moved three spaces forward to just inside the door on the left.


----------



## Dr Simon

The flames wash over the zombies, leaving most of them blackened and fragile, but a few on the edge are merely singed. The Urgathoan, just out of range of the blast, smashes the tank open with his scythe and retreats through the door behind him.



The creature that was inside staggers forwards and shakes itself, doglike, of the briny fluid coating it. The creature is ogre-sized, with tattered raven wings dragging behind it and a head like the skull of a horse, or perhaps sheep.



[sblock=OOC]
All zombies still remain upright despite Ignatius' fireball. Numbers 1, 2 and 6 are the least damaged.

Next up, Mhairi.

 [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], yes, 1-8 are all zombies but 9 isn't.

Odd that creatures with horse-skull heads should crop up in two of my games at the same time!
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

While Ignatius is not a scholar, he has learned a thing or two about planes beyond and their inhabitants on account of his extraordinary heritage. And he has a feeling that this creature is not good news.

Knowledge (Planes): 1d20+4=24


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi paused after Ignatius stepped through and set up such a burst of flame that a gust of wind came from behind and pushed her hair around.  Seeing the latest...thing...step through the mess of broken glass she groaned.  "Ohhh...we should've just torched this place last night.  Weird  doesn't stay dead it looks like.  Anyone got plan better than more fire?"

The small half-elf drew her weapons while quickly moving forward and to her right - trying to get into the room before they were held off at the doorway.  As Mhairi approached the stairs, and the zombie cultist near it she feinted, pretending to head straight up the stairs before driving forward to strike the zombie.  _Better hope they're as easy to fool as the stories, that was NOT your finest move..._

[sblock=ooc]
Sweet-as time to roll a 20 Kaodi!!  

Should be Manachan first by the initiative count but as I'm about to head to bed I posted.

Coutned 35' movement for the following, though possibly mistaken (starting square isn't entirely clear, have been up since 4am etc etc).
5'to get into the room (left of A column).  Tumble into A6 (10') then B7 (20').  
Std action: Feint vs Zombie 4.

No access to invisible castle on this network, sorry.  Acrobatics DC = Zombie's CMD, check modifier is +13.  If I counted movement wrong and am short, she'll go at full speed for A6->B7 (DC increases by 10).

Feint maneuver check is DC=10+zombie's BAB + Wis modifier (or sense motive skill if trained).  Mhairi's modifier is +11.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan goes right back to the old tried and true - missiles of arcane force fly from his outstretched hand, striking into the crowd of zombies.

[sblock=Actions]Casting Magic Missile (1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=3). Target the weakest looking zombies - as soon as the first falls, shift target to the second, and when the second falls shift target to the third (if the first and second fall, of course). The intent being to drop as many of the zombies weakened by the fireball as possible.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]MANACHAN AINGEALI	CR 4
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 3
LG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +13
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18. . (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *40 (2d8+3d6+5)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+9
*Defensive Abilities *Evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/20/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike FoB +4/+4 +5 (1d6+1/20/x2)
*Ranged *Crossbow, Heavy +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1, Heavenly Fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 5, +5 melee touch, +5 ranged touch):
1 (7/day) _Magic Missile, Mage Armor (DC 16), Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 15), Read Magic (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Prestidigitation (DC 15)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *11, * Dex *14, * Con *12, * Int *10, * Wis *16, * Cha *18
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *19 (21 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Monk Weapon Proficiencies, Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack: Sorcerer
*Skills *Acrobatics +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *AC Bonus +3, Celestial, Celestial Sorcery, Ring of Jumping, Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex), Unarmed Strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Bolts, Crossbow (20), Crossbow, Heavy, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku, Nunchaku, Silver Bolts, Crossbow (5), Silver Dagger; *Other Gear *Grappling hook, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (8), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection, +1, Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Bolts, Crossbow - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/8
Silver Bolts, Crossbow - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15) - 2/2
Thunderstone - 0/4
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 1/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4 BAB +1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You grapple at +2, with no attacks of opportunity allowed.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack: Sorcerer* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of Jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Jump checks.

Faint transmutation; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 2,500 gp.
*Stunning Fist (2/day) (DC 15)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's magic takes down two of the zombies and blasts a chunk from another near the door. Mhairi easily dodges past the slow-moving creatures and feints her opponent, who dumbly follows her move.

[sblock=Ignatius]
The creature is evidently a daemon, a creature from the Lower Planes aligned neither with the Nine Hells or the Abyss. This one is probably of that species known as a leukodaemon, a servitor of Appolyon, Horseman of Pestilence. They are known for spreading disease with their mighty bows and are strongly resistant to most forms of attack.

How he's going to tell anybody that, though...
[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]
#3 and #5 destroyed, 3 damage to #1

Tumble and feint successul.

Next up: 
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond steps next to Ignatius cutting into the zombies. Luckily for second zombie, Deathwail isn't massive enough to cut effortlessly through the first opponent. It barely taps the blade on the creature.

Move: 5' step next to Ignatius
Full Attack: Attack 1 vs #1; damage; Attack 2 vs #2; damage (1d20+11=22, 2d4+6=11, 1d20+6=11, 2d4+6=12)


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=Dr. Simon]As an aasimar, Manachan speaks Celestial,  . Can I assume that a leukodaemon has similar resistances and weaknesses as other kinds of daemons? Ignatius does have an alchemical silver dagger he could pass off to Mhairi if he knows about that.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*



I have silversheen. I'm more interested in whether it counts as living humanoid for ghoul touch  Oh, and ŽEdmond speaks celestial as of this level (yay linguistic skill)


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond cuts one zombie down, and the other retaliates with a sluggish attack that he easily blocks. Mhairi, too ducks under the clumsy strikes of the zombie next to her, even as another closes on her, and the other two zombies near the rear of the room shamble forwards.

Then, the horse-skulled monster spreads its ragged raven wings and lurches in flight across one of the vats of blood veil (which boils furiously as it passes, like it was trying to reach up to the creature). As its hooves touch down again it vomits forth a buzzing cloud of clawing, biting and stinking flies. Two of the zombies are caught in the cloud and are torn to shreds of dead flesh. Mhairi, Edmond and Ignatius are also caught.



[sblock=OOC]
Edmond - kills zombie #1

Zombie #2 - attack Edmond, miss
Zombie #4 - attack Mhairi, miss

Leukodaemon - fly move, and breathe cloud of flies. Zombies #2 and #6 are destroyed.

Edmond, Mhairi and Ignatius take 31 points of damage, Reflex DC 21 for half. Anyone taking any damage is also sickened.

Yes to silver - I wasn't sure, because the adventure path is statted for 2.5 and they evidently added that when the creature was updated to PF.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius is shredded at by the swarm of flies, but perhaps by virtue of his fiery nature some of them are repelled. The ifrit cries out as he steps back out of the swarm. [sblock=Celestial]"That is a leukodaemon! It will resist elemental attacks and any blade not made of silver! And tell the nurse to run!"[/sblock] Dream or not, apparently his new powers require some practice to get right, but he can think of nothing better suited to clearing away this swarm of flies and the remaining zombies. Another ball of fires appears in his hand and streaks forth to explode in the midst of the daemon and the zombies. The other members of the party can feel the heat of the blast, though they are untouched. As the flames clear Ignatius draws a dagger from his belt that flashes like silver.

OOC: Got extremely lucky on the reflex save! 5' step to the left. The origin of the fireball is the top left vertex of Zombie #7's square. This will hit all of the enemies, hopefully blasting the swarm apart, and none of the allies.
Reflex: 1d20+3=21
Fireball (DC 19) 6d6=21


----------



## Dr Simon

The last three zombies are blown away by Ignatius' fire, as is the cloud of flies, but the daemon merely shrugs off the flames and continues to shamble forwards.


----------



## Axel

ooc:  Did I read that right?  DC31 save?!  Bloody hell...  Still no access to a dice roller until tomorrow at the earliest (corporate networks...).  Mhairi's Reflex modifier is +9, which means natural 20 only for save.  On the positive side, if it comes up she'll avoid all damage via Evasion.

edit:  Nope, DC21 for 31 damage, sorry - reckon I'm partially dyslexic.  Should save on a 12, unless it's an enchantment effect in which case she'll save on a 10.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*OOC:*


Are we back to Manachan now? It'll be tomorrow mid-morning before I can put up a halfway proper post.


----------



## Neurotic

Although he should have expected something magical from this creature, Edmond is totally unprepared for the biting flies.

Reflex save (1d20+5=6) - OUCH!


----------



## Axel

Mowgli said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are we back to Manachan now? It'll be tomorrow mid-morning before I can put up a halfway proper post.




Yup.  I'm still stuck with no dice roller and would like to know if Mhairi saves or not before putting a post up, so no opportunity even for leap-frogging.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The sorcerer heeds Ignatius' words and eliminates any elemental spells from his response pattern. He throws out a hand and a stream of glowing motes flows across the space between him and the daemon; as it strikes, the horse-head and its zombie cronies are completely enveloped in glittering particles.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Cast _Glitterdust_ (-40 to Stealth Checks, DC17 Will Save or Blinded). Should get the daemon and Zombies 7 & 8.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi was completely and utterly unprepared for a swarm of flies to come out this...thing's...mouth.  She coughed and spluttered as they crawled through her nose and mouth, biting and stinging before a wash of heat and warm air dispersed them all.  "What *cough* what in nine hells was THAT?!" she asks, somewhat incredulously, while wondering how on earth to fight it...

[sblock=ooc&combat blocl]
Save = 1d20+9=18 [Fail]
Heartbreaking when you're so close...  

Effectively delaying.  The demon's in a terrible spot from a sneak attack perspective, will wait until it comes forward (and to see if it's blinded!).

AC: 18
CMD: 18
HP 16/48

Left hand: star knife
Right hand: MW rapier
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The zombies are destroyed by Ignatius' fireball, but the daemon ignores Manachan's glitterdust. Although now coating in the shimmering substance, it does not seem to have been blinded. It's not even clear how the thing sees, with the empty eye sockets of its horse-skull head.



[sblock=OOC]
 [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] Edmond up next
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond reaches into his belt and produces small vial. Uncorking it with his teeth, he pours the content over blood red blade which takes silvery sheen.

"Manachan, Mhairi, spread out and keep your distance, do what you can from afar. Ignatius, focus on healing me, but keep your distance too."

In celestial he says:
"This is one servant that will be returned to his master in pieces. Go in peace, daemon, the cult failed. The plague will die out here."

OOC: Total defense/Weapon expertise for max defenses...


----------



## Dr Simon

The daemon hisses menacingly as it strides across the floor, practically batting Deathwail aside and reaching out to Edmond with a taloned hand crackling with dark energy. It gently touches him, but the effect on Edmond feels like he is being torn apart.

[sblock=OOC]


Daemon - harm on Edmond. Touch attack hits, Will DC 19.

Note I've enlarged the creature on the map to more accurately reflect its actual spacing.
Also, I applied total defence to Edmond for +4 AC rather than Combat Expertise (-2 attack/+2 AC at his current BAB) as the two effects don't stack. Still got a 30 to hit though!
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Save vs Will DC 19 (1d20+6=19)

Cloak immediately shows it's worth!! If not for that, I'd fail by 1


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

_Well, let's see how he deals with this . . ._ As he'd done so many times the day before, Manachan points an elegant finger at the daemon and golden arcane bolts streak across the room. Each impacts the foe with a slight sizzle.

Magic Missile (3d4+3=11)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi coughed and spluttered after the inspect plague had dispersed, watching the demonic creature descend on the boys and lazily reach out a hand for Ed.  "Oh  this for a game... she muttered, seizing the creature's distracted moment to dart behind it.

She lunged for the armpit left exposed - one arm must always counterbalance the other.  _Surely even this thing can't ignore the physical laws of the world..._

[sblock=ooc&combat block]
Acrobatics = 1d20+13=32  If that doesn't let me move to D5 (20' total) I don't know what will...

Attack roll 1d20+11=27  Have applied flanking bonus to that.  Reduce by 2 if inappropriate.  Damage = 1d6=5 + 3d6= 10 = 15.  On the assumption there is a flank, and thus sneak attack bonus (5 weapon dam, 10 sneak damage if above unclear).

HP:  19/50 (mistake previously)
AC: 18
CMD: 18

Left hand:  starknife
Right hand: MW rapier
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Edmond takes 50 damage, but cannot be reduced below 1 hit point (_harm_ spell). I'll adjudicate other actions once I've got Ignatius' actions in as well.


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: Sorry. I did not realize _harm_ left you with a minimum of 1 hp or else I would have posted an action for Ignatius already. I thought we were waiting for you to post about his gory death.

Ignatius takes a step back through the door and out of the leukodaemon's reach, a grim look on his face. He says a prayer and reaches out to touch Edmond with his most powerful healing spell, immediately closing almost all of the wounds just inflicted on the duskblade. Lastly he looks for an opening to toss his silvered dagger to somewhere Mhairi can grab it. The ifrit worries about the half-elf's wounds, but there is nothing he can do about it from here.

Cure Serious Wounds: 3d8+6=19
OOC: 5' step, followed by the spell. And if the Dr. Simon permits Ignatius to toss the dagger to the vicinity of Mhairi as a move action, he will do that too.


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's magic missiles seems to veer away from the daemon, almost skittish in a way that they are not normally. Manachan has to concentrate to guide them on target, then suddenly it feels like something snaps into place and the missiles slam home on the daemon's chest.

Mhairi stabs upwards with her dagger, a telling strike normally but the daemon's flesh seems harder than steel and she barely penetrates, the small wound leaking ichor that resembles watery pus.

[sblock=OOC]
Caster level check for Manachan overcomes spell resistance.

Mhairi successfully tumbles past daemon and hits, but encounters damage resistance. Note that Edmond now has flanking with Mhairi

Next up,

Edmond [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION]
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond suddenly throws small archery target at the daemon and it sticks fast on its knee. _Deathwail_ follows an instant later and sweeps the creature off it's feet. With loud crash daemon lies on it's back just as, in display of weapon mastery, Edmond reverses heavy blade and crashes it into deamons chest. The blade slides as the creatures rolls on the floor, for the moment uninjured.

(I used normal attack since being sickened and flanking cancel each other so, miss by flanking bonus or power attack )

Note: +20 comes from instant casting of True strike, also, Edmond has +2 to rolls against SR of the daemon 
Full attack: Trip; Power attack vs Leukodaemon AC; damage (1d20+13+20=41; 1d20+11=21, 2d4+12=16)
Opportunity: OA vs Daemon as it gets up; damage (1d20+11-2=24, 2d4+6=11)


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond knocks the daemon to the ground and wounds it deeply, the silvered blade of Deathwail sinking through its unholy flesh like a knife in butter. As the creature gets to its feet, Edmond strikes again, and again the blade cuts the daemon deeply.

Meanwhile, Ignatius skitters the silvered dagger across the floor to Mhairi's feet.

"Ssssss," hisses the daemon, "It is not granted to you to harm _me_, mortal." It backhands Edmond with a swipe of its claws, battering him inside his breastplate.




[sblock=OOC]
That's two hits from Edmond, including the AC penalty to the daemon for being prone. Also forgot about Ignatius' pass-off of the dagger, happy to allow that.

Daemon - stand from prone, claw attack on Edmond for 13 damage.

Next:
Ignatius
Manachan
Mhairi (who also gets an AoO on the daemon as it stands from prone)
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius can do little but try and keep Edmond in the fight. He reaches out to touch the duskblade again, and this time the wounds he just took closes up and many of the bite marks from the fiendish swarm heal. He then quickly reaches behind him to grab the mechanism for the elevator. No one will be able to flee if he goes down with that buried in his pack.

Cure Moderate Wounds: 2d8+6=19


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

_The creature resists my spells! Let's try a taste of Irori's divine power, then!_ The Sorcerer-Priest levels a palm at the daemon, not deigning to speak, and a lance of golden flame shoots forth. The Heavenly Fire barely misses the creature, splashing harmlessly against the wall behind it.

[sblock=Actions]Heavenly Fire (RTA) (1d20+5=13) for (in case it hit the T AC) Damage (1d4+6=9).

Description states that it is Divine Damage and not subject to energy resistance or immunity. Not sure whether or not this includes spell resistance. In case it doesn't and he hit by some miracle: Caster Level Check (1d20+6=21)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi could have cheered as Ed swept the demon off it's feet.  "Is that how you kill something that isn't alive?!"  she asked, almost incredulously, as it began to climb back onto it's feet.  _Quickly, while it's not paying attention!!_
She stabbed forward and downward with her rapier, aiming for the demon's neck - _as if it even HAS parts of its body that are vital./I]__  Manachan's dagger skittering over the floor was perhaps the most surprising thing to happen all morning though.  
"Manachan, just throw the dagger at it already.  For 's sake, before it kills us all.  What use is a fancy looking knife on the floor?!"
Mhairi tried to time her strikes with the demon's blow against Edmond, landing at least one clear hit with her rapier.  Lucky the butt ugly thing is ignoring me...not sure I can even hurt it with these weapons.  Ed put some silvery crap - wonder if that helps?
Oh!  Use the silver knife you stupid bimbo!  Everybody else worked it out already!
[sblock=ooc]
Got access to invisible castle...
AoO = +11(not including prone bonus etc, but including flanking) = 14[/URL].  Damage 1d6 + 3d6=11[/URL].
Full round attack:  +9 with rapier = 27[/URL], confirmation roll=16[/URL] (1d6+3d6 damage=13[/URL], assumed not confirmed), +8 with starknife=17[/URL] (1d4+3d6=12[/URL]).
Nobody explained to Mhairi the point of a silvered weapon.  She thinks you're being thick...
[/sblock]_


----------



## Neurotic

Axel said:


> Nobody explained to Mhairi the point of a silvered weapon.  She thinks you're being thick...




But she saw the effect of Deathwail...and she's supposed to be rogue to live by her wits 




"Granted? I don't need permission to send you back to your goddess, weakling! Meet _Deathwail_, know your death."

Edmond performs the same trick he used moments ago, but without Irori granted insight, daemon remains on his feet. Still _Deathwail_ scores shallow wound.


1d20+13=0 - ERROR!
Improved Trip; Attack vs AC; damage (1d20+13=19, 1d20+11=23, 2d4+6-2=6) - lowest damage possible! 

Note: I'm channeling next round, if you have anything that can reduce lightning resist or SR or lower fort save, cast it. Bless would be useful if you get time from healing me,  [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION].  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], grease if you have it? Stunning fist? OAs may be the critical difference and the thing has too high CMD for me to overcome and I cannot afford standard action to cast true strike...


----------



## Axel

Neurotic said:


> But she saw the effect of Deathwail...and she's supposed to be rogue to live by her wits




Easily lost amongst the myriad other variables like muscle power, size of weapon, tripping etc.  Point taken though - if and when I ever get access to invisible castle again I'll roll an Int check or something for her and see if the can tell.

Int check made...rolled a 15.  Amending IC post to reflect her thinking.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Little flies. Their stings are weak," hisses the daemon. It strikes out to both sides with its claws, one smashing into Edmond, the other Mhairi.

[sblock=OOC]
Mhairi's AoO and starknife attacks miss, but rapier hits.
Edmond - trip attack fails, second attack hits. How did invisible castle manage to roll you a -13? Wierd!

Next up:
Ignatius
Manachan
Mhairi
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius looks for an opportunity to pray for a proper blessing, but the onslaught of the daemon means he only has time for his medical duties. The ifrit heals Edmond again, with great effect.

Cure Moderate Wounds: 2d8+6=20


----------



## Neurotic

Dr Simon said:


> "Little flies. Their stings are weak," hisses the daemon. It strikes out to both sides with its claws, one smashing into Edmond, the other Mhairi.




Smashes by how much?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

_Gods, the creature has the luck of all the Hells! OK, more targets means less harm to each . . . time to move in._ Manachan closes rapidly with the creature, using his momentum to add force to a graceful roundhouse kick.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (Unarmed/Stunning Fist) (1d20+7=26). No damage, as he can't get through the DR unless he crits. And the Stunning Blow is only DC 16 Will Save to overcome so it's unlikely that it'll be effective. But worth a shot . . .[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

Neurotic said:


> Smashes by how much?




Request seconded please.


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's attacks are ineffective against the daemon, but he does get its attention away from Mhairi,

[sblock=OOC]
Oops, sorry to leave you all hanging.

11 damage to Edmond
9 damage to Mhairi
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], don't forget you are both up next.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond channels one of his more dreadful spells into _Deathwail_, but swings too wide. Ghostly blue glow remains on the blade however, it's charge remaining for some time.



Attack channeling Chill Touch; negative energy damage (F save 13 or loose 1 STR) (1d20+11-2+2=21, 2d4+6=11, 1d6=4)
Attack channeling Chill Touch; negative energy damage (F save 13 or loose 1 STR) (1d20+11-2+2=15, 2d4+6=12, 1d6=3)
OOC: Rolled twice by mistake, this is just for check up reasons, -2 if from being sickened still


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

"Unngghhh"  Mhairi half screamed and half grunted as the horse-headed demon caught her on the top of her shoulder and drove her down onto one knee.  With a metallic clatter her starknife was forced out of her hand.  Quickly she glanced behind, assessing her chances of escaping the creature.  _No chance, need the lift.  You ended up on the wrong side...[_  In despair, her eye caught the silvery shine of Manachan's dagger not a foot from where she was.  

Reaching out and grasping the hilt, Mhairi lunged forward with the dagger held in the entirely unorthodox "point down position".  

[sblock=comback block & ooc]
HP: 10/50 
AC: 18
CMD: 18

Left hand: Silver dagger (atk: +8, dam: 1d4-2)
Right hand:  MW rapier (atk: +9, dam: 1d6-2)

Sneak atk bonus: +3d6

Conditions:  sickened (-2 to all checks, attack rolls and damage - included above)

Text above is just fluff for "dropping" her starknife (free action), picking up silver dagger (move action, provokes...sometimes 3.5/PF rules are just cruel).  Also, an attack.  If she survives.  Rolling shortly - OK, invisible castle seems to be down.  Attack and damage is up above in case it isn't up by the time we need to move on.

Also, it occurred to me that the demon may have used it's AoO against Manachan when he moved in to attack.  Can't recall and out of time to read back, sorry.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi ducks under the daemon's reach and stabs the silver dagger deep into its side. Her counterstroke with her rapier goes awry as she steps back. Edmond misses with Deathwail, blue crackling energy sweeping past the daemon.

With a roar of rage, the daemon swats out at Mhairi and Edmond again, his claws slamming into both of them and knocking Mhairi from her feet.

[sblock=OOC]
Mhairi - dagger attack 15+8=23, hits for 1d4-2=1 plus 3d6=14, total 15 damage.
Mhairi - rapier attack 4+9= 13, miss.

Edmond misses with either of those attack rolls.

Leukodaemon - claww attack vs. Mhairi, hits for 13 damage. Claw attacks vs Edmond hits for 8 damage.

Next up:
Ignatius
Manachan
Mhairi
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"*Mhairi!*" Manachan cries out as the girl falls to the ground; he calls on the power of his Angelic blood once more, this time to send healing warmth across the space between them.

[sblock=Actions]
Invisible Castle is down - Would you roll for me, Dr. Simon?

Move: None
Standard: Heavenly Fire at Mhairi (Heals 1d4+3 Damage - looking more for the auto-stabilize from healing than to bring her back to consciousness).
NOTE: This is a spell-like ability, so it will provoke an AoO.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius feels a wrenching in his gut as the young half-elven woman goes down, but the only thing that matters right now is banishing the leukodaemon back from whence it came with silver and steel: lest it be unleashed upon the streets of the city. And keeping Edmond on his feet seems to be about the best way the ifrit can think of doing that. So instead of making a mad dash under the daemon's claws, Ignatius keeps his healing energies focused on the duskblade.

OOC: Cure Moderate Wounds = 2d8+6; same deal with the rolling as the others.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi's exultation at actually landing a solid hit on the creature turns rapidly into something seriously painful in her side.  _What a stupid idea that was,_ was all she had time to think before the world went dark.

Next thing she knows, she's lying on her stomach on the ground.  Everything hurt, not least her mouth and nose. "Ugh...what am I doing? she groaned quietly to herself.  A small vibration in the floor brought her eyes open.  The demon's heel had missed treading on her nose by inches.  

Hoping, and praying to every god she's ever heard of, Mhairi rolled, scrambled, lunged, crawled and did everything she could to get out the way of being trampled.  _Today is NOT a good day to die..._

[/sblock=ooc&combat block]
Regardless of your roll Mowgli, Mhairi is conscious again (was only -3 HP) - thanks.    Also, I made an error with my numbers etc last round.  She should only have been able to make one attack (dagger), which should've been 1d4-2 damage (was thinking Sickened was -2 Str)+sneak.  Don't think it makes any difference in the end.

This round: tumble/crawling back 2 squares.  Should be nominally 40' worth of movement (10' doubled twice) if I remember rightly - been ages since I had to crawl a PC out of combat.  Can't use Invisible Castle still...  Net modifier for Acrobatics is +13, less any Dex changes for being prone, vs Demon's CMD.  Not enough movement left to stand up, so will continue to crawl as far as possible (another 3 squares).

HP: (Between 1 and 3, depending on Manachan's roll)/50
AC: 18
CMD: 18

Conditions:
*Prone
*Sickened

Empty hands (dropped everything).
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Mhairi!"
After the initial outburst, Edmonds face becomes immobile with cold, calculated fury. His eyes turn multicolored as his magic gathers. But _Deathwail_ still holds the charge of _chill touch_ and it jumps once again onto the daemon.

"You will regret this, daemon." - the voice is low monotone.

OOC: Full attack +11-2/+6-2; 2d4+6, (if either hits add 1d6 negative energy damage and Fort DC 13 or loose one STR) with 5' step moving so that Manachan may get flanking if possible.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], what do you think of this one: Orokos roller? CA nwe continue now?


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan and Ignatius do what they can to keep Mhairi and Edmond in the land of living. Mhairi backpedals away from the daemon, keeping out of reach of its claws. Her action is enough to distract it, however, for Edmond to launch a series of strikes with Deathwail, one of them piercing deep into the daemon's hide. The blue energy on the blade of Deathwail leeches into the daemon.

It staggers on its hooves.

"Goodbye, little flies," it hisses. It pauses, as if concentrating and Edmond takes the opportunity for a second attack, but as his blade lunges forwards the daemon vanishes in a cloud of dead flies and the stench of gangrene.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan - heavenley fire on Mhairi heals 1d4+3 = 6 damage
Ignatius - CMW on Edmond heals 2d8+6= 11 damage.
Mhairi - tumble check to avoid AoO 15+13=28, succeeds
Edmond - First attack 17+9=26, hits for 2d4+6 = 11 damage plus 1d6= 5 negative energy. Second attack 15+4=19, miss. Daemon makes Fort save.

Daemon - use SLA on defensive, just made it so doesn't draw an AoO, vanishes.

Neurotic, we could give that dice roller a go. I use the one at d20srd.org to generate the numbers but it doesn't have a verifier. It would be good to get the ENworld one back.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]I've added a post to one of my threads at MythWeavers - their dice roller is nice, and I'm used to it. I'll likely set up spoiler blocks for each of my games in that thread and put the rolls in the appropriate spoiler blocks (if that's all OK with you, Dr. Simon?).[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

ooc: I'm easy on this stuff.  Mostly I (ab)use my company laptop (have Windows 8 on personal and can't stand it), so very limited access to gamer sites.  Personally, I really do wish that ENWorld would bring back their intrinsic roller.  It was just easier, though the posts could get pretty massive.

Also - we survived!  Haha!!!  Didn't see that happening - thought it was heading for a TPK for a few rounds.


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: I am going to say there was some DM mojo going on there, hehehe... Cure Moderate, by the way.

Once the demon makes a break for it Ignatius wastes no time, bounding across the room to Mhairi to imbue her with healing energy. The battle fugue seems to linger a moment, as the ifrit is not entirely convinced the daemon is gone, but after a moment it leaves him and the words spill out, "Your wounds, Mhairi?"


----------



## Dr Simon

Kaodi said:


> OOC: I am going to say there was some DM mojo going on there, hehehe... Cure Moderate, by the way.
> 
> OOC: Not at all! Everything rolled fair and square - you had somehow managed to reduce it to 7 hp, and Edmond would probably have finished it off had he not been sickened. Don't forget your Harrow points either - in this adventure you can spend one to gain DR 3/- for the duration of an encounter, to reroll any Con-based d20 check or to recover hp equal to your character level when you rest for a minute.
> 
> Be warned, though. Until now, Paizo have been quite light with the opposition. From hereon in, the kid gloves come off!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: No more kid gloves? The fights _have_ been fairly easy, especially for a Paizo adventure, but now I'm a little scared. Manachan's a far cry from an optimized character . Oh, well - spice of life and all that. Should be fun!


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I think, also, that the house rule of adding your CON to starting hit points makes things a lot less deadly at low levels, but now at, what, 6th? they become slightly less significant, so the earlier combats were perhaps statistically more survivable. But that's why I like that rule, it front-loads without making characters over-powerful later on, also means that you can use more interesting foes at 1st level than the same old kobolds and dire rats (not that I had anything to do with this particular adventure).

I wouldn't worry _too_ much about optimisation - sometimes the oddball characters can throw a curve to adventure designers.


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=OOC]7 hp, eh? Really thought it might have had 30 or 40 left in it; I was not counting. I guess things add up though. Anyway, now that I _have_ spent some some adding things up. Ignatius has two 2nd level spells and one 3rd level spell left (and three 1st level spells, after all these CLW). As you did not roll for the damage healed on the CMW, I took the liberty to use the d20srd.org roller as well, and these are the results I got: 
2d8+6
8,5+6 = 19 (Mhairi)
1d8+5
4+5 = 9 (Ignatius)
1d8+5
4+5 = 9 (Mhairi)
1d8+5
5+5 = 10 (Edmond)
1d8+5
6+5 = 11 (Mhairi)
1d8+5
6+5 = 11 (Mhairi)
[/sblock]

The ifrit oracle is not very stingy with his healing magic in the aftermath of the fight, and by the time he is done with his work he and Edmond appear to only have some superficial wounds, and Mhairi appears to be completely unharmed. There is, unfortunately, nothing he can do for the trauma of being swarmed by unholy flies, clawed by a fiend from the lower realms, and almost dying, so fixing the wounds of the flesh will have to do.

"We must make haste and root out what evil remains in this place," says Ignatius in a steely voice. "While I suspect it may have taken them considerable resources to obtain and contain that creature, as well as animate those priests, we cannot give them more time to prepare any new surprises." Surveying the blackened husks he left with his fire magic, he regrets that it could be more difficult now to prove that Rolth ware here.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi sat around on the floor, not saying anything after the demon's abrupt departure.  Even as Ignatius tended to her more obvious wounds.  As he finished she stood and offered a hug to the ifrit.  "No strings, just a thank you," she added by way of explanation.

Retrieving her weapons from the doorway (and returning Manachan's cool looking dagger), she asked the question bugging her most.  "Alright guys.  Answer me this.  Why are we down here crawling through tunnels?  Let's be a bit smarter - why can't we just burn the entire place down, or flood it with water or something?  This is going to get us all killed.  And then zombified.  Whatever jewels and gold they have hiding around isn't worth that risk..."

[sblock=ooc]
7 HP eh?  I wouldn't have believed it, although we gave it a pretty good hiding.  Damage output of the party is quite high, even with the Oracle working as a heal-bot.  And we had a good battle-map setup.  Also, have to say, if two out of three affected PCs hadn't fluffed their opening Reflex save we should've/would've pounded the demon into the Celestial realm.  Would've freed Iggy to do hurty fire stuff at the very least.

I do think we need to work on our "resistance" side of things though.  Improve saves, DR and AC.  Or use terrain better, though that's challenging in a 'dungeon'.  If I remember rightly, Mhairi's AC (at 18) is as good as, or better, than the rest of the party.  Having played many rogues through 3.5, I can tell you that it is quite a unique situation...
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius' acceptance of the hug is tentative at first, though he embraces the half-elf. When he takes a step back she can see the guilty expression on his face. "In truth you should be thanking Manachan," he says, looking towards his friend. "It was he who leaped into the fray to aid you, and who brought you back from the brink with his heavenly ray. I was preoccupied with keeping Edmond on his feet, for that seemed to me the best bet for putting the daemon down." His frown deepens. "A task we have not quite succeeded at, I suppose."

"Whatever else is in this place, we must at least ascertain whether the priestess the sick men spoke of is still here. She must have been responsible for the conjuration of the daemon, and if we destroy this place now we may kill her. Or, we may destroy her trail. I understand if you cannot go on. But the blessings that have been given to me are also a burden to bear: to not turn away when evil is afoot."


----------



## Neurotic

"Mhairri, that was very brave thing to do. Please be careful about going around things the rest of us cannot easily bypass." comments Edmond easily.

"I don't have any silversheen left, so we'll have some trouble if we encounter the beast again. Thank you, Ignatius, for the healing, that thing kicks like a horse." 

"Next time, maybe Manachan and Mharri could exchange places after exchange with some hard to hit enemy? This one was quite hard to hit. Especially after that fly swarm. Anyhow, I will open with more spells next time, even through resistances, I should be able to add some hurt to it."

"As for WHY we are here, we're looking for anything that will prove that the doctors are corrupted, something that will hold in court even assuming the queen is knowingly in this. If people of Korvosa see irrefutable proof, we'll see more unrest and more open defiance against The Maidens. Now, it's only vigilante word against The Queen. Anyhow, we should let Marshal Kroft know of this. Let's see what our good nurse has to say, hmm?"

"Oh, and if anyone has some spell of purification - _purify water_ maybe? - these vats are still stinking."

OOC: I didn't think we were so close, makes me regret using that one attack for dropping it instead of hitting with power attack  and not using Shocking grasp even through resistances  All in all, we had flanking for most of the combat and good tactics with healing main damage dealer. I'm a bit thin on attributes due to STR/INT/CON requirement, but it's somewhat offset by adding CON at 1st level


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius attempts to use his purifying magic on the vats, though he has his doubts about whether it will work.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Not wanting Manachan to feel left out Mhairi offered him a hug too, and a kiss on the cheek.  "Thank you, then, Manachan, you gorgeous blonde thing you" she said with a smile.

"So, Ed, let me get this straight.  We just need something convincing enough for a bunch of normal folks?  They're all guilty as can be - that's plain as daylight.  I...ummm....I might be able to..._find_ something convincing looking enough if you can give me a day or two.  And find some old looking parchment.  That's got to be better than walking around Zombieland down here."

Still, Edmond had a point about the nurse.  Mhairi left the other three to consider her offer and went to find the poor woman.  Putting an arm over her shoulder - possibly overfamiliar, but the half-elf was way past caring about that (not that she ever had cared much to begin with).  "Still think it's all a lie sweety?" she said.  "Come have a good hard look," she added, propelling the nurse gently but firmly into the room.


----------



## Dr Simon

At first, it looks like the nurse is dead, perhaps caught by the cloud of daemonic flies. But instead she seems to have fainted. Once Mhairi brings her round and shows her the vat room, she still seems in a state of shock.

"But...," she burbles. "That thing... what? I don't understand. And you say the Doctor knew about this?"


----------



## Kaodi

"Yes, he did," says Ignatius plainly, looking up from his work at the vats. "I realize it is hard for you to believe strangers who have tied you and and dragged you around over the men you worked with, but Davaulus' alliance with Rolth and even more malignant forces is an unfortunate fact." Sparing a moment to look over the carnage again, he remarks, "We have slain Grey Maidens, Queen's Physicians, and Davaulus himself; actions punishable by death last I heard. Do you really think we would nearly kill ourselves fighting a fiend from another world to fool a nurse? There is no reason for you to believe that we would spare your life where we ended the others if we intended to cover up what we have done. And if we do not mean to end you, given the gravity of our actions, the only reasonable answer is that we are telling the truth, and that Davaulus was in fact a responsible party for the Blood Veil." With that the ifrit believes he has strained his wits and his tongue enough. If the nurse does not believe them now she probably never will.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


This fight also shows one weakness we have, namely lack of magical weapons (or magical items in general) - would this particular daemon be vulnerable to magic weapon or is it specifically vulnerable to silver? 

We need to stock up on silversheen, I'll put Jeremiah on that immediately, right along with enchanting Deathwail and few armors and daggers/other weapons for the group...since I cannot carry two or three polearms of different materials, I'll have to carry silversheen, cold-iron-sheen and adamant-sheen 
 [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], is there some feat a la Leadership, but which doesn't require charisma as Edmond has none  Maybe a trait since it was acquired in-game with the orphanage?


We also need some kind of instant messaging device to contact Jeremiah/Kester, Marshal Kroft, Mamusia Lela, The Temple and the wererats. Besides running through wand of _Sending_, any ideas? Familiars (like Red ) telepathy, whatever...


----------



## Axel

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> This fight also shows one weakness we have, namely lack of magical weapons (or magical items in general) - would this particular daemon be vulnerable to magic weapon or is it specifically vulnerable to silver?
> 
> We need to stock up on silversheen, I'll put Jeremiah on that immediately, right along with enchanting Deathwail and few armors and daggers/other weapons for the group...since I cannot carry two or three polearms of different materials, I'll have to carry silversheen, cold-iron-sheen and adamant-sheen
> @_*Dr Simon*_, is there some feat a la Leadership, but which doesn't require charisma as Edmond has none  Maybe a trait since it was acquired in-game with the orphanage?
> 
> 
> We also need some kind of instant messaging device to contact Jeremiah/Kester, Marshal Kroft, Mamusia Lela, The Temple and the wererats. Besides running through wand of _Sending_, any ideas? Familiars (like Red ) telepathy, whatever...




I've never been convinced that it should be necessary for adventurers to carry enough special-effect stuff to cover all eventualities.  We have three spontaneous-casters and five different weapons between us.  That should be enough...  I do seem to remember we *ahem* acquired a magical rapier (bane vs humans?) from our "good" Doctor friend.  Can't remember the intent for it.  He and his crew had quite a pile of loot...including magical weapons.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


I'm not saying we need "special effects", but some monsters need some magical prodding and we could use extra +n to hit. My next feat is probably weapon focus, just for that one purpose...if I miss, I waste a spell.


----------



## Dr Simon

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], I don't know of an equivalent feat, but I'm not familiar with the full array of PF feats; nearest I can think of is the half-orc barbarian's friend, Intimidating Prowess, but that only affects intimidation. Edmond's only got a -1 Cha penalty as I recall, that's not too bad when you factor in character level as well.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

As the nurse realises the enormity of the situation, Mhairi holds her tightly across the shoulder.  _Don't make her feel like she's being frogmarched into the dungeon - make her feel like she's got just one friend left in the world.

_"Look, lady.  We still don't know your name.  You treat us like you would a cow pat on the bottom of your shoe.  Even so, if we weren't genuine wouldn't we have left you to be _eaten_ by that...horsey thing.  I mean, it nearly did for me and this...  Well.  This isn't exactly my first rodeo.  Not that I can compare my experiences to the other three.  That's like a bucket compared to the sea.  So, if you don't believe us now then I don't think you actually can."


Mhairi paused for a moment.  _She's already out of her depth.  No need to preach like a priest...  _  She pulled the nurse in to a tight hug, trying her genuine best to comfort her.

[sblock=ooc]


Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm not saying we need "special effects", but some monsters need some magical prodding and we could use extra +n to hit. My next feat is probably weapon focus, just for that one purpose...if I miss, I waste a spell.




Magical prodding is something that comes along about now.  Sucks - its kinda like a "hardness plateau" in the game rules.

Weapon Focus is a good feat.  Utterly under-rated by teh internetz  I haven't the faintest idea what to take for Mhairi at level 7...  On crunchies alone, Leadership is good.  Completely out of character though...need to do some research.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Dr Simon said:


> [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], I don't know of an equivalent feat, but I'm not familiar with the full array of PF feats; nearest I can think of is the half-orc barbarian's friend, Intimidating Prowess, but that only affects intimidation. Edmond's only got a -1 Cha penalty as I recall, that's not too bad when you factor in character level as well.




No, but compared to say paladin or sorceror, the difference is at around our level


----------



## Dr Simon

"Brunlida," says the nurse. "My name is Brunlida Torthus." Her expression hardens. "No," she says flatly. "I believe you. Davaulus lied to me, to all of us. I'll help you finish this."

[sblock=OOC]
Neurotic, I suppose the other option would be to take one of those "+2 to two skills" feats that applies to Cha-based skills (off the top of my head, Negotiator or Persuasive); at least with PF they scale so that you get +4 if you have 10 or more ranks in the skill. Doesn't feel quite right, though.

Axel, there are various feats for adding special effects to sneak attacks that are good fodder for rogues.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Axel said:


> Not wanting Manachan to feel left out Mhairi offered him a hug too, and a kiss on the cheek.  "Thank you, then, Manachan, you gorgeous blonde thing you" she said with a smile.




Plainly startled at first, Manachan stiffens briefly as the flirty woman hugs him but then relaxes and returns the hug with a somewhat awkward pat on the shoulder. "It was nothing, really. I'm certain you'd have done the same were our positions reversed." He holds up a hand as she offers to return his dagger. "No, you keep it. You're _far_ more effective with it than I, and this way we won't have to waste time and endanger ourselves passing it off again."

He watches carefully as the others bring the nurse around to a more . . . realistic . . . view of events but doesn't offer words of his own.

[sblock=OOC]Would've Aided Another as well if I'd gotten to update before it was all said and done, but it wasn't needed anyway .[/sblock]

[sblock=Catching Up!]







Axel said:


> I do think we need to work on our "resistance" side of things though.  Improve saves, DR and AC.  Or use terrain better, though that's challenging in a 'dungeon'.  If I remember rightly, Mhairi's AC (at 18) is as good as, or better, than the rest of the party.  Having played many rogues through 3.5, I can tell you that it is quite a unique situation...




Yeah, it seems as though the character who's most likely to be staying at a distance is the one with the best defenses - Manachan's got good saves, resistances against four kinds of energy damage and a 21 AC (17 Touch, 18 FF). His melee damage output is terrible, though, so unless we're fighting foes subject to his Stunning Blow he's best off staying on the fringes of the fights where he can.



Axel said:


> I haven't the faintest idea what to take for Mhairi at level 7...  On crunchies alone, Leadership is good.  Completely out of character though...need to do some research.




Are we close to Level 7? Or there, and I missed the announcement? 

 [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], the Advanced Race Guide came out well after I conceptualized Manachan. When we do get to level 7, would you be opposed to my checking out some of the alternatives there for Manachan? If I do it at the level break I could RP/justify it as a 'natural' strengthening of his Heavenly blood.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Mowgli said:


> the character who's most likely to be staying at a distance is the one with the best defenses - Manachan's got good saves, resistances against four kinds of energy damage and a 21 AC (17 Touch, 18 FF). His melee damage output is terrible, though, so unless we're fighting foes subject to his Stunning Blow he's best off staying on the fringes of the fights where he can.




I disagree. Damage output is not the only thing that character bring into a fight. In 4e I play a warden (defender role) who's terrible at damage dealing, but anything marked by him isn't going anywhere. In couple more levels he will be a nightmare to be around (if you're an enemy) with (low) punishment, but slowing, proning and dazing all around. But most important thing he brings to the table is high(ish) defenses and high durability - he's nearly impossible to bring down (as an example he survived 8 charges of similar level enemies with three crits and took enough damage to kill any other character in the party. He ended standing in low double-digits hp.

And I've seen monks played in similar role, attacking in melee for low damage, but drawing off few attacks of others and providing flanking bonuses for rogues. For situations similar to this, Manachan in front of Edmond until such time he is bloodied and then exchanging places would be tactics to consider (Edmond has reach) - getting your damage up of course is something to consider - brute gauntlets cost only 500gp if Dr Simon allows them still - it's three charges per day, but still, damage is damage.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi drew the nurse into a tighter embrace as she came round to their side.  "Thanks for believing in us Brunilda.  That's probably the most help anyone's been all day.  It makes us feel less bat-outta-hell crazy.  She grinned and added "Well, me at least."

"Is there anything we really need to know about this place?  Another way in or out?  Or this priest lady?  What's her name.


----------



## Kaodi

"Once you have told us what you know, Brunlida," says Ignatius, "I believe it would be safer if we returned you to the care of our friend upstairs. Though I suspect the two of you will get along much better now that you have accepted the truth. The best way you can help us finish this, other than divulging what you know, is to be our insurance. If something happens down here and we yet perish, you need to tell our allies what you saw down here and everything you remember that has transpired while in the employ of Davaulus."


----------



## Axel

[sblock=forgotten reply]







Mowgli said:


> Plainly startled at first, Manachan stiffens briefly as the flirty woman hugs him but then relaxes and returns the hug with a somewhat awkward pat on the shoulder. "It was nothing, really. I'm certain you'd have done the same were our positions reversed." He holds up a hand as she offers to return his dagger. "No, you keep it. You're _far_ more effective with it than I, and this way we won't have to waste time and endanger ourselves passing it off again."




Mhairi smiled at Manachan's compliment, and the offer to keep the attractive looking dagger.  "Thanks for making me feel guilty Manachan.  If you asked Ed first, he'd tell you I probably wouldn't have run forwards at all...  Yesterday I know I wouldn't, but I don't know anymore.  Everything keeps changing..."    she says, sadly.  "But you...well...you leap into a fight to distract a demon from killing me, then save me from dying with magic, then offer to let me keep a special dagger?"   If I didn't know better, I'd think you were trying to get into my good books?"  she adds, with a grin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"I always knew there is good heart in you, little one. You just hid it, even from yourself.

Now, if we're all ready, let's scour this pit clean."


----------



## Dr Simon

"I didn't even know this place existed until today," says Brunlida. "I mean, I'd heard rumours that the Arkonas had secret caverns for smuggling when they used to own the warehouse, but this.... I mean, I worked in the day, basically to make sure that only the truly ill were allowed in to save resources. I thought that Davaulus and his Physicians had chambers upstairs." She shakes her head. "Sorry I can't tell you any more, and that's the truth."

The only thing to do seems to be to proceed. Mhairi checks the doors and then Edmond opens one and the group moves deeper into the Urgathoan complex.

Both doors leed to the same room, another grim laboratory with walls lined with greasy candles and ugly-looking tools and equipment. Dominating this room are three more tanks, each containing a luekodaemon suspended in bubbling green liquid. Scrape marks and a pale patch on the floor show where a fourth has been moved - the one that you have just fought. Fortunately, these leukodaemons look lifeless and drained, but there are two Urgathoan cultists lurking near a pair of stone doors on the far side of the room. The doors are ajar and you can just make out a corridor beyond. The Urgathoans start to move towards the doors as you enter, but Manachan and Ignatius are quicker off the mark.

[sblock=OOC]



Initiative order:

Manachan
Ignatius
Cultists
Edmond
Mhairi
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius moves with purpose towards the cultist on the right, raising a hand filled with flames to jab at his enemy while he holds his morningstar in his shield hand ready to switch back. [sblock=Celestial]"Consorting with daemons only adds to your crimes. Prepare for the cleansing fire of justice!"[/sblock]

OOC: No charge; Touch of Flame is a +5 melee touch, 1d6+3 fire damage.
Edit: It appears Invisible Castle has been healed. So: Touch of Flame: 1d20+5=18, 1d6+3=6 Fire


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Swamped - just time to check in. Post coming tonight (I hope)!


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

The sight of more demons - even immature ones - makes Mhairi's skin crawl.  _If one was so tough, four could've stormed the palace..._

Taking advantage of Edmond and Ignatius being closer to the cultists she darted through the doorway, aiming to get behind the cultists.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for long delay, RL has been kicking me in the nuts.

Mhairi's actual actions will depend on the cultists' positions after they move (since they're ahead in the initiative order).  Intent is to get behind them, then stabbity-stab using a flank from Ed or Iggy.  Or move further if she needs to.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius' fire strikes the cultist on the left. The man tries to duck, but although he manages to get his armour to deflect some of the fire he is still knocked back by the blast.

[sblock=OOC]
Ignatius - touch of flame hits #1, who is still going.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*OOC:*


And I completely forgot to update! Ye Gods, I'm such a slacker! I'll update tonight for sure!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan falls back on his trusty magic missiles, firing off three in rapid succession at the same cultist blown backward by Ignatius and then moving into the room.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Magic Missile (3d4+3=12)
Move: to C3

Dr. Simon, the individual missiles did 5, 5 and 2. If either of the first two kills the cultist he'll switch targets and use the remaining missile(s) on #2.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The first two of Manachan's missiles fell the cultist, and his last strikes the second one on the shoulder. In response, the cultist turns and runs through the double doors behind him, revealing a corridor leading deeper into the complex.

[sblock=OOC]
View attachment 57283

Manachan - magic missile, kills cultist #1, injures #2
Cultist #2 - run.

Edmond and Mhairi up next.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi groaned as the cultist ran off.  "Not again..."  She darted through the door, intent on running the weirdo down before he could bring more demons into the city.

[sblock=ooc]
Map attachment doesn't work for me.  Goes to some "notify the administrator" type screen...

Anyway, Mhairi will run off in pursuit.  2x35' move, most efficient path after the cultist.  Drawing weapons while moving.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond runs off after the cultist, but he can see that there is no chance of catching him unless he is hindered somehow. He stops and concentrates on his innate abilities. He focuses his indignation and rage of the cults workings into four red balls of lights that shoot through his companions, overtakes fleeing cultist and start dancing in front of him in an attempt to stop him.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 30' forward
Standard: cast Hypnotic pattern in front of the cultist as far out as possible.
HD fascinated (2d4+6=11) - Will DC 14 negates. Cultist gets another saving throw once a hostile creature approaches (not specified how close or whether he gets second saving throw if at the moment of casting hostiles are already approaching)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

The cultist pulls up and stands still, gawping at the pretty colours. Mhairi, approaching from behind, see that the corridor widens and then opens out in another 10 ft. or so beyond the cultist into a large chamber, lit by an eerie green glow from the walls. The light illuminates a towering statue of a woman in the centre of the room.


----------



## Kaodi

Seeing that the cultist has been fascinated, Ignatius decides to hang back and allow the stealthier types try and put him down first, at least for the moment.

OOC: Delay until after Mhairi.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

As the fleeing cultist halted, Mhairi stopped dead.  _Lucky!  No sense in cannoning into him..._  She closed the last few feet stealthily, hoping that the others behind had the good sense not to come running through with clattering armour and thumping boots.  _And this is exactly why soft shoes beat boots every time,_ she thought, more than a little creeped out by the green glow coming from the next room.
As she took the last step, Mhairi lunged from behind with her rapier, catching the cultist neatly between the shoulder blades.  _A quarter of an inch to the left and you would've put that straight through an artery.  Aim better next time girl._
[sblock=ooc]
Taking the opportunity to "hide" with Stealth once cultist is fascinated.  1d20+16=18 [/URL](oops!)
Stabbity-stab with rapier once in range.  Am hoping 18 stealth was enough for a sneak attack.  1d20+9=29[/URL] (threat!, confirmation 1d20+9=11[/URL] - all over the place today...)
Damage: 1d6 =2 + 3d6= 12[/URL]
My dice are everywhere at the moment.  My character died last night, torn apart by ghouls because I couldn't make a paralysis save to save his life (literally).  I couldn't roll higher than a 10 on dozens of d20 rolls all night.  Then the replacement was rolled with 4 15's and 2 16's using 4d6 drop the lowest.  Go figure... The swings and roundabouts of this game...
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi's strike isn't precise enough for her liking, but it is enough, what with the cultist being distracted by Edmond's light show. With a sigh and a grunt he collapses to the ground, probably never even aware that he has been killed.

[sblock=OOC]
I don't think I'll be able to update the map for about a week or so, and connection might be spotty too, but will check in when I can.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

When Ignatius sees the cultist go down he relaxes and straightens out a bit. "The next fight may very well be the last one..." he says quietly. Creeping down the hall to Mhairi's position, he observes the statue in the centre of the next room. More religious iconography? Hopefully it does not come with a guardian routine as well...

Knowledge (Religion): 1d20+8=15


----------



## Neurotic

"Shouldn't we destroy the demon vats first? It would be inconvenient to have more daemons at our backs if someone gets behind us. Or have power enough to call them."

Arcana (how to disable/destroy the vats) and/or daemons within (1d20+11=16)


----------



## Dr Simon

The statue in the room is of a voluptuous woman... on the top half. Her lower half decays away into skeletal legs. Ignatius recognises this as a representation of Urgathoa, the Pallid Princess. Edmond, meanwhile, examines the leukodaemon tubes. The daemons inside appear to be dead already, although it is hard to tell since the creatures appear half-decomposed already. They are, however, utterly inert. It looks like the tubes can be drained of the green fluid, although Edmond isn't sure if this is some kind of sustaining nutrient, or if it is keeping the daemons in of stasis.


----------



## Kaodi

"I do not believe they live any longer," says Ignatius, eying the statue. "I think our best course of action is to proceed with haste. If you will gather 'round, I will pray for the blessing of Sarenrae."


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi stands cautiously at the doorway to the statue-room, trying hard to avoid looking at it's top half.  _"C'mon, it's a butt-ugly statue.  Concentrate!  Look at the walls - what in nine hells is making them glow like that???"_

In part, she was scanning for other entrances to the room, part keeping an eye on this end of the complex while the others checked out the demon-tanks, part avoiding the demon-tanks, and mostly trying to understand why the room glowed when none of the others did.  Without touching it, or going particularly close.


----------



## Neurotic

"Very well, let's not risk them raised as some kind of undead. Can we burn them after we empty the containers? Will they burn in death as they wouldn't in life?"

OOC: Dr Simon, Edmond has +11 in Arcana, I didn't roll again because not sure if that last roll applies to this too.


----------



## Kaodi

"I somewhat doubt it," says Ignatius as he weaves the magic necessary to discern any magical auras present in the room with the statue of Uragathoa. _Magical or not, maybe we should make rubble of it before we leave here._ As he examines the room for magical auras he slowly proceeds, unless he should find something that is cause for concern.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan follows the others into the room and stands looking at the tanks and their unsavory denizens, disgust written plain on his handsome face. As the others seem to have the investigation in hand and he can think of nothing to do that they are not already working on, he keeps his silence.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"OK, stay back and be prepared for anything."

Edmond steps back and cuts one of the cords hoping to drain the liquid away. If that succeeds without reaction, he smashes the vat (or tips it over or whatever possible to get to the daemon) and cuts the head off.

Rinse and repeat.

He is careful not to stay in the direction of potential liquid bursting from the end of the pipe.


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi studies the room at the end of the corridor. There are seven alcoves evenly spaced around the room. In each alcove, a stone basin, and it is these that give off a green glow. Fluids seep from the walls above each basin, trickling or oozing down to be caught in the glowing fonts.

Mhairi sees on the far side of the room a woman, tall and proud, walking in the air about 10 ft. up towards the domed ceiling of the room. Pacing to and fro, the dark-haired woman swishes the scythe that she carries in a casual fashion. Her expression is haughty, and she has the demeanour of a caged tiger in the menagerie of some Chelaxian nobleman.

Ignatius sidles up the corridor behind Mhairi. The fonts and the woman all emanate magic.

Meanwhile, back in the vat room, Edmond slashes open the tubes to one of the leukodaemon tanks. Pale green fluid spills out across the floor. The daemon within drops limply to the bottom of the tank, quite lifeless. Just be sure, Edmond breaks the fragile glass of the tank. He's not sure if the daemon's fire resistance will continue in death - he's heard conflicting reports on the matter. It shows no sign of getting up, however.

The noise carries down the corridor. The woman looks up. And sees Mhairi and Ignatius. She gives a small, hard, smile.

"Welcome," she says. "You have come at last to claim your reward from the Pallid Princess."

[sblock=Map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

"In a manner of speaking," says Ignatius, darkly. "Though I think we may some disagreement on the nature of the reward." The ifrit is of a mind to get to the smiting right away, but the priestesses unexpected elevation gives him pause. "Might we have the _pleasure_ of knowing our the name of our hostess? And what brings her to Korvosa?" [sblock=Celestial]"After all, why rush the inevitable, correct?"[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi made no move to raise her weapons as the woman noticed them.  _Why provoke her, and just end up in another big bloody fight..._

"You know, some sort of reward sounds about right.  Real estate in the city isn't cheap, and there's plenty down here that I nobody knew about.  What do you think the back taxes on this place might be worth to the Queen?" Mhairi glanced around at the, frankly, bizarre room and mused, "A good deal, I would've thought...  Though I love what you've done to bring out the inner....mouldiness of the place.  And however much you paid your sculptor, it wasn't enough."


----------



## Dr Simon

"You have the honour of addressing the Lady Andaisin, architect of the doom of Korvosa." The woman ceases her pacing, but remains standing on air. She gives a small mirthless smile, a quirk of one side of her mouth, at Mhairi's comments.
"Money is but an abstract illusion peddled by the fools who follow Abadar," she says. "The Pallid Princess offers greater rewards. Behold, the Seven Blessings." She sweeps her scythe around in a gesture that encompasses the seven basins. "Blood, bile, milk, pus, phlegm, sweat, tears. The Seven Sacred Fluids of the Pallid Princess. Choose one. Drink, and claim your reward."


----------



## Kaodi

The side of Ignatius that is part responsible for him being called "crazy" _almost_ wants to try out one of the less disgusting sounding basins; whether from curiosity, or a desire to call Lady Andaisin's bluff. But his devotion to Sarenrae has taught him just enough to be cautious of the "blessings" of Urgathoa... 

OOC: Knowledge (Religion): 1d20+8=25, for "What in the Nine Hells are the 'Seven Blessings'?"


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


I can just imagine kender (or D'jahn) dipping into one and all and backstabbing the b*tch in the process  with Majenko going "no mammal juice for me, thank you very much" 

Unless his comrades call out, Edmond cuts the head off the dead daemon and then destroys second one too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan maintains his silence, listening closely to the conversation. A look of disgust crosses his handsome features as the Lady names the contents of the various containers . . . he's not at all tempted to drink. "Edmond, you should likely finish your work quickly and then join us."
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Ignatius]
The worshippers of Urgathoa keep the secrets of their sect well hidden, for obvious reasons, although Ignatius has heard reference that they refer to diseases as "blessings" of the goddess. Also, the seven bodily fluids listed by Andaisin follow the seven humours of Chelaxian medicine. His best guess is any "blessing" will be two-edged at best.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

"I already have the blessings of another, thank you very much," says Ignatius distastefully, cocking his head slightly to one side. "And from my experience the gods tend to frown on them being discarded so lightly." He wonders whether the blessing of blood is the same as the Blood Veil, or is something else entirely. "Tell me, why Korvosa, and why now? Is this the seat of your house? If I may say, it was quite clever of you to have your man Davaulus infiltrate the confidence of the city as 'Queen's Physician' but I do not understand how you managed to do the same with the Queen's bodyguard Sabina Merrin or the Queen herself. Are they your supplicants as well, or merely foolish pawns?"

The ifrit hopes that Manachan and Edmond maker their approach soon. They will be needed when this conversation goes South, given Andaisin's elevation.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


What's the highest priestess can go? That is how high is the ceiling of the dome?


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Well, Edmond isn't there yet, of course. She's currently walking about 10 ft. in the air, but could go up to about 20 ft. if she went into the top of the dome.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi took the opportunity afforded by Ignatius taking the lead in the conversation to casually stroll forward, inspecting the basins one by one.  She wrinkled up her nose as she passed them.  _Just keep her talking long enough for me to get behind her Iggy...freakish woman floating in the air._

"So, m'lady.  Can you explain to me how this...umm....gunk... is a blessing?  I've never been one that really cared for the gods before, so I struggle when they do strange things like this.  How is it you convince people to try them?  Personally I'm tempted to add a little bile of my own to your storage."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Sorry - thought Manachan had moved ahead.[/sblock]

Having given his invitation to Edmond to join them, Manachan moves up to join Mhairi and Ignatius.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"I'm not here to answer your questions, peon," says Andaisin haughtily. "Drink, and I may let you live, or grant you a swift death, as you please." She hefts her scythe with one hand and points at Ignatius. "Taste the blessings of the Pallid Princess," she says, as a dark beam erupts from her hand and strikes the ifrit in the eyes.

[sblock=OOC]
Well, we're going into combat. For speed I rolled initiative for Andaisin, Mhairi and Ignatius and got the following:

Andaisin
Mhairi
Ignatius
Manachan

Andaisin - casts spell at Ignatius. Fortitude DC 18, please (but see below)

Edmond can roll, he won't be able to act until next round as he is currently dispatching leukodaemons.

Harrow Points - don't forget that you can spend a Harrow point to reroll and Con-based check, or to gain DR 3/- for the duration, or to heal a number of hit points= level. Even the characters who joined after the start have 1 Harrow Point (unless you already spent it, which I don't think anyone did).

Also, this was originally Brindom's Choosing, which now passes to Ignatius. For the duration, Ignatius gains a +2 bonus to all Con-based checks and temporary hit points = twice character level.


[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Just as Andaisin hand rises to deliver her dark touch, Ignatius feels a tugging on his spirit from somewhere... beyond. Instinctively he closes his eyes an instant before her beam strikes and the fell power breaks upon him like a wave on the rocky shore.

OOC: Fort Save: 1d20+4=24 Wow, that was some _fort_unate _fort_itude.


----------



## Neurotic

Hearing the trouble brewing, Edmond leaves second demon on the floor among the pieces of the broken container and third still suspended. He hurries through the hall.

Init (1d20+2=11)


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

 _Oh, what is it with these cultists?  We were having a civilized conversation and she goes and magicks Iggy.  What is wrong with them?![/I__] Mhairi thought, rather rhetorically.  Almost on instinct, she flung the starknife in her hand at the "noble" woman as she continued her trek around the circular room - risking a glance back at Ignatius to see if he was more-or-less OK.  The throw went wild, not even within a foot of the airborne woman. 

Disgusted with her reflex throw, Mhairi thought I can't reach her up there.  Stupid bloody magic...  She reached for her crossbow in lieu of the starknife that had occupied her left hand, silently praying for better luck next time.

[sblock=ooc&combat block]
Left hand:  MW Hand crossbow (unloaded, 6 bolts remaining)
Right hand:  MW Rapier

HP:  50/50  (I think she was healed back up???)
AC:  18
CMD:  18

Std action:  Throw starknife.  Attack 1d20+8=9 - bleh...
Move action:  Draw crossbow, move to immediately "west" of the "eastern" alcove.
[/sblock]_


----------



## Kaodi

Not for the first time does Ignatius wish his opponent could comprehend his glorious pronouncements. The ifrit opens his eyes to the narrow position, a look of determination on his face. His right foot slides forward as his arm extends out, palm raised flat. Streaks of flame swirl around him and come to rest before the palm of his outstretched hand, creating what seems to be a little sun, burning bright. [sblock=Celestial]"For too long now this place has been denied the _Blessing_ of the Dawnflower! I will show you but the tiniest speck of her cleansing power!"[/sblock] The ball of fire then shoots forth and blossoms in a fiery explosion that engulf the fell priestess, part of the statue of the Pallid Princess, and several of the southern alcoves.

Fireball (DC 19): 6d6=25 Fire


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Limited to my phone pretty much 'till Monday sometime. I'll try to get a post up before,  but can' t promise.


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]I know . . . I know . The long weekend went well, but the week after has been one disaster after another. This morning's the first time I've had to really sit down and spend any significant time posting. So here we go . . .[/sblock]

_I don't like this, not at all. OK, a little help for my friends first . . . crap, they're out of range. OK, we start with the fiend, then!_

Deliberations complete, Manachan fires off three bolts of arcane energy at Andaisin.

[sblock=Actions]Magic Missile (3d4+3=13)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Andaisin tries to deflect first Ignatius' fireball, then Manachan's force missiles with her scythe, to no effect either time. Burned and angry, she strides through the air to stand above the statue of Urgathoa, and sweeps her scythe around in an imperious gesture. A wave of dark energy ripples outwards, knifing through Ignatius, Mhairi and Manachan with a cold touch. Edmond arrives at the mouth of the tunnel beside Manachan.

[sblock=OOC]


Andaisin - channel negative energy for 14 damage to Ignatius, Mhairi and Manachan, Will DC 15 for half

Initiative order:

Ignatius
Mhairi
Manachan
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

The ifrit brushes off the worst effects of the wave of negative energy and says a prayer to Sarenrae, asking for her blessing, as he moves to a position between his allies.

OOC: Will: 1d20+4=18. Casting _bless_ and moving to the spot 20 ft. West of Mhairi.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan laughs at the demon-spawns attempts to corrupt his Angelic soul; inside, he plans his next attack . . .

[sblock=OOC]Will Save (1d20+10=28). I'll wait for his turn as I'm time limited right now in RL; likely it'll be another Magic Missile.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

Mhairi grits her teeth as the wave of unnatural energy washes over her.  Reaching for a crossbow bolt, she loads her crossbow and ducks in behind the base of the statue - trusting to enormous overhanging boobs, shadows and a tendency for people to not look up or down to hide her from this clearly deranged woman.

[sblock=ooc&combat block]
Will save 1d20+2=15  Lucky-as!!  
Stealth: 1d20+16=33

Left hand:  MW Hand crossbow (loaded, 6 bolts remaining)
Right hand:  MW Rapier

HP:  43/50 
AC:  18
CMD:  18

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond comes closer to the priestess and swings _Deathwail_ upward with all his might, his precision augmented with Irori's combat insight. Green glow spreads from the weapon onto the priestess trying to pull her closer.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: on the rim of the statue - or close enough to reach the priestess whatever needed
Standard: Power Attack with dimension hop (will dc 14); damage (1d20+5+20=34, 2d4+12=17) - can we assume Edmond cast True Strike in the round he was approaching?
(if not, he wouldn't use power attack, but normal attack and the attack roll would be 20 and damage 11)
on hit, Andaisin is teleported 10' down and next to Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

As Ignatius and Mhairi move into position, Manachan continues to harass the priestess with magical energy, and then Edmond is there, launching a devastating attack on the woman. Unholy power, and a breastplate, protect her, but she is still sorely wounded. Stepping back, she severs Edmond's spell with a sweep of her scythe and mutters imprecations to the Pallid Princess as many of her wounds heal.

[sblock=OOC]



That's just a successful save by Andaisin dressed up with interesting fluff, not some special power.
Took the liberty of rolling a magic missile for Manachan too - 3d4+3 = 9 damage.

Andaisin - step, healing magic.

Next up:
Ignatius
Mhairi
Manachan
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius almost reaches for his crossbow, but he is not a particularly spectacular shot, and thus goes for healing Edmond Mhairi instead.

OOC: 3 spaces South, Cure Light Wounds: 1d8+5=9 .


----------



## Neurotic

Kaodi said:


> Ignatius almost reaches for his crossbow, but he is not a particularly spectacular shot, and thus goes for healing Edmond instead.
> 
> OOC: 3 spaces South, Cure Light Wounds: 1d8+5=9 .




Didn't we heal after last combat?


----------



## Kaodi

Neurotic said:


> Didn't we heal after last combat?




OOC: I mistakenly thought you were caught in the negative energy. I will replace your namr with Mhairi.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan moves further into the room to provide better support for his friends, firing off another volley as he goes.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to position two squares south and one square east of Edmond.
Magic Missile (3d4+3=8)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

As magical energies flashed overhead, causing waves of it to wash over her, Mhairi crouched in the shadow of the giant statue and gritted her teeth.  _Would've been nice to learn some of that elven magic stuff Mum...instead of everything else you didn't teach me..._

Sensing a quieter moment, she held her breath and stepped out as calm as a duckpond, levelling the hand crossbow at the elevated, scythe wielding Lady Andaisin.

Without waiting to see if the bolt struck home or not, Mhairi was off moving quickly around the statue - trying to hem the woman between her and Ed.

[sblock=actions&combat block]
Std action:  Shoot hand crossbow and Andaisin.  1d20+8=21 If her hide attempt from last round was successful (+16 mod), will be against flat-footed AC.
Damage:1d4=3 weapon damage, 3d6=14 sneak attack damage (if hide attempt last round was successful)
Move action: moving to inbetween the statue and the eastern-most alcove.  Should easily manage it without entering a threatened square.

Left hand: MW Hand crossbow (unloaded, 5 bolts remaining)
Right hand: MW Rapier

 HP: 50/50 
 AC: 18
 CMD: 18
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"So, your will is strong. Let's see how is your body."
Edmond moves closer, following the priestess, his eyes sparkling in all the colors of the rainbow.

_Deathwail_ swishes through the air, powerful arcs of lightning touching the statue before discharging into the priestess.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 1 square south of the priestess
Swift: True strike 
Power attack with shocking grasp; damage; lightning damage (1d20+6+20=45, 2d4+12=17, 5d6=20)
OOC: eh, if I had insight to use roll 19 without expending swift cast 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi's crossbow bolt seems to veer aside at the last moment, otherwise it would have been a heart-shot for sure.

Edmond, however, strikes true, cutting past the priestesses magical protection and armour. Bleeding and smoking, she steps down out of the air with an angry expression on her cold but beautiful face. Dark energy crackles in her hand as she reaches out to plant it on Edmond's arm.

[sblock=OOC]


Mhairi - miss
Edmond - hits.

Andaisin - 5ft. step down and touch attack on Edmond. Edmond takes 53 damage, or just 23 if he makes a DC 20 Fortitude save.

Next up:

Ignatius
Mhairi
Manachan
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan makes a sharp gesture with his right hand, and it's suddenly filled with sand. He blows the sand toward Andaisin and gestures with his left hand; the dust ignites into sparkling motes and fills the air around the priestess and a goodly distance behind her, coating everything in iridescent glitter.

[sblock=Actions]
Cast _Glitterdust_ centered just far enough east of Andaisin to catch her in the radius - I believe that keeps all allies clear. If he has to in order to keep Mhairi clear he'll move the center a bit south and take a 5' step West to stay clear himself.

Will Save (DC 16) or Blinded. Gets a save each round for 6 rounds or until she makes it. Also -40 to Stealth checks.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: Think I am going to need to see whether Edmond makes his save before I decide what to do: attack or heal.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: I struggled with that as well, then decided that Manachan's healing abilities are pretty minimal at this point. Glitterdust is chancy, but if she fails even just her first save that one round of blindness could be very helpful. Sadly, Will is probably her best save


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


Best healing is to drop damage source  status: dead = no more damage






Fort DC 20 (1d20+7=21)    


"You need to do better then that, priestess. Irori says that sharpening only ones mind is useless. Body, mind and spirit have to be united in purpose and anything is possible. Unfortunately for you, my purpose after this is to kill you, not to question you."

Waiting for Mhairi before tripping the b**ch


----------



## Axel

Mhairi cursed as her bolt flew wide at the last second.  Throwing her crossbow to the ground, she drew Manachan's silver dagger and lunged forward with her rapier.

[sblock=ooc]
I was going to wait, but figure Ed's probably got this covered (some serious damage potential there man!).  Plus she might even make a flank for you.

5' step north-east.  Draw silver dagger (left hand) as move action.  Attack madwoman with rapier (+9).  1d6 damage if hit (assuming glitterdust hasn't gone off yet, otherwise +3d6).  No access to invisible castle atm, sorry.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: You mistake my intentions,  . If you were dropped (I think that damage was enough to put you around -7, right?) I was going to attack, since it would not be very easy for you to stand up without taking an attack of opportunity anyway if I healed you. But since you are still standing healing you up is sure to keep you hitting her longer. Anyway... Spellcraft: 1d20+9=20, Cure Moderate Wounds: 2d8+6=15

Ignatius is taken aback by the power of the spell that Andaisin has brought to bear, and says something under his breath. [sblock=Celestial]"Slay living..."[/sblock] It is a wonder that Edmond resisted its malign effect. The ifrit then leaps into action, placing his hand on the duskblade and channeling healing energy into him. It does not undo all of the damage one by the spell, but it mends much of it.


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's spell sparkles around Andaisin, but she shrugs off the effects with barely a blink - it still leaves her glittering brightly, however. Mhairi again is thwarted by the deflecting magic that Andaisin has around her - the slender blade of her rapier veers aside at the last minute and she strikes armour rather than flesh.

[sblock=OOC]
Mhairi - rapier attack 9+8=17, miss
Manachan - glitterdust, Andaisin makes save (she's a cleric, it's a pretty safe bet Will is going to be good)

Edmond - go ahead. You have a flank with Mhairi, BTW.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond stabs at the priestess as she came closer, but as she start to dodge he sweeps the blade low catching her legs as she moves. The touch of the weapon discharges another shocking jolt as priestess lands on her back.

"Approaching me is the last thing you should be doing, priestess. If you have a spell that can kill me with a touch, you may even survive this." he smiles cold smile with barest tensing of his lips, _Deathwail_ still sparking and his eyes burning still with hypnotic colors marking his inner turmoil.


Trip attack; lightning damage (1d20+13=31, 5d6=16) - [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], reminder, we had decided earlier that touch spells are triggered by contact of the trip attack, so here it is...if you think this is abusing the rules, just change the attack into normal and roll 2d4+12+2 (I will trigger brute gauntlets as swift action to gain +2 to attack and damage and use power attack instead of trip)


----------



## Dr Simon

Andaisin falls as Edmond pulls her feet from under her, delivering another shock. Gasping, she swings her scythe around, slashing at Edmond's legs. An arc of dark energy crackles between the scythe and her chest as she weakly pulls herself across the floor. "Pallid Princess, help your daughter!" she calls out.

[sblock=OOC]
That seems okay to me, to combine a spell with a combat maneuvre - don't forget that you use CMB vs. CMD for a trip. It works, anyway.

Andaisin - scythe attack from prone at Edmond, hits for 7 slashing + 6 negative energy = 13 damage. She's still prone.

Next up:

Ignatius
Mhairi
Manachan
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*



I don't think it should work for any weapon, it's class feature of duskblade/magus classes, to be able to attack through the weapon. Since Trip is an attack it should work...

Edmond CMB is better then his attack due to Improved Trip 

I like 13 damage much better then 53


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius steps out from behind Edmond, hand engulfed in flame. [sblock=Celestial]"Consider this our parting kiss."[/sblock] The ifrit then moves to touch Andaisin, but he gets tripped up slightly as he moves around Edmond and his grasp is rather clumsy.

OOC: Touch of Flame: 1d20+6=9, 1d6+3=9 Fire.


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

As Andaisin went down, Mhairi followed her with alacrity.  She drove the point of her rapier toward her throat, the dagger towards her face.

[sblock=ooc&actions]
Full attack vs prone target.  MW rapier attack + 7 (plus prone/flank bonuses), damage 1d6+sneak.  Silver dagger atack + 6 (plus prone/flank bonuses), damage 1d4-1+sneak.  Should be sneak damage 3d6 with each attack that hits.

Apologies for no dice rolling...Invisible Castle et al is still beyond me.  Great firewall of corporatocracy issues...
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], try one of the proxy servers on the net. If you have access to any of these you have access to the whole world 

(just google "public proxy free")


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi's rapier drives deep into Andaisin's throat and her dagger plunges into the priestesses cheast, punching through her armoured breastplate. The priestess of Urgathoa coughs up blood, twitches and is still, glazed eyes staring blankly up at the statue of her grotesque goddess.

[sblock=OOC]
That ought to do it! 

See the OOC thread for xp awards.

Rapier Attack 1d20+13=26
Rapier Damage (plus sneak attack) 4d6=14

Dagger Attack 1d20+12=31
Dagger damage 1d4-1=3
Sneak Attack damage 3d6=16
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


LOL, more damage on 3d6 then 4d6 







"Good work, everyone. Manachan, Ignatius, see if you can purge the taint here, Mhairi, check the place for evidence. I'll go finish with the demons. Just in case." colors from Edmonds eyes fade as he falls into his usual monotone speech and turns without further comment.

He quickly checks the cut, but ignores the weakness caused by the spell.
(OOC: Edmond took 23-15 = 8 and 6 total of 14 negative energy and 7 cutting which makes him 31/52 "mediumly" wounded - which makes him unlikely to ASK for help  )

After healing: 45/52


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius expends much of his remaining power healing the group, leaving everyone a little well-used but not too much the worse for wear. "There were a couple of rooms we have not explored. I cannot imagine they have anything in them, as Andaisin would been unlikely to make her last stand alone by choice, but we should stick together when we open them just in case," says the ifrit. While he is unsure that _purify food and drink_ will work on all of the basins, he attempts it anyway on each in turn. Several castings.

OOC: Edmond: 2d8+6=14, Manachan: 1d8+5=8, Ignatius: 1d8+5=12 .


----------



## Dr Simon

As Ignatius is casting his healing magic, the chamber seems to dim and become un-naturally cold and quiet. Suddenly Andaisin's corpse lurches upwards and rips open. The seven "blessings" bubble and swirl from their fonts, gathering in the air and swirling around the statue of Urgathoa. They merge and blend with the corpse of Andaisin, which warps and twists into a giant, mutated monstrosity as the seven fluids flow into its shattered form. The fallen entrails merge to fom a grotesque tail, her right hand transforms into a huge scythe-like limb.

Andaisin Reborn opens her eyes.

"Korvosa is MINE!" she says. "The Pallid Princess cannot be denied!"

[sblock=OOC]




It ain't over yet, folks!

Initiative again, please, and don't apply any level-up changes yet.

Don't know why, but I get a Final Fantasy VII flashback...



[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Yet another one that know not when to stay down."
Edmond turns back from the entrance to the hall toward the demon room and simply continues walking toward the monstrosity as if nothing special happened.

Init (1d20+2=10)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan's head snaps up as Andaisin rises from the floor and she makes her proclamation. His golden eyes blaze in fury and frustration. "Irori's left testicle, woman! You're dead and done, you just won't admit it!" Once more, the priest of the Master of Masters sends bolts of arcane energy at the priestess.

Initiative, Magic Missile Damage (1d20+6=24, 3d4+3=12)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius turns to regard this unholy monstrosity. And he is not amused.

Initiative: 1d20+1=14


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

Mhairi was in the process of cleaning and retrieving equipment, when the next round of magical weird stuff started.  "Huh.  Guess she really does like the taste of blood and bile," she muttered, adding much more loudly "We killed you once already bitch.  This time will hurt more!"

It was all rather a bit of bluster and bravado to cover the genuine shock of seeing someone dead - and really really dead - come back to the land of the living.  The shock caused dither and delay...  As Manachan and Ignatius prepared to do their thing Mhairi quietly slipped around to her right, trying to catch the new and improved Andaisin between her and Edmond again.

Initiative 1d20+4=11

Drawing silver dagger (off hand), rapier (right hand).  Double move and a tumble(17) through the reach square puts Mhairi directly opposite Edmond.


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan is fastest to react, firing off magical energy that burns away bits of trailing tissue from the thing that was Andaisin, but it doesn't appear to slow her down.

[sblock=OOC]
Initative order: 

Manachan - magic missile
Ignatius
Andaisin
Mhairi - move
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=OOC]Wand of Cure Light Wounds: 1d8+1=6 . Ugh. I had a much cooler action planned out yesterday but I forgot it in the moment I originally posted a few minutes ago, I think because it was originally combined with the level 7 "transformation" I had planned, and posted that I would use my wand. If I may be permitted to take back the action I just posted, I will use the wand in one of the next two rounds, and that roll. Even if she should die before we can use it I will expend the charge. What follows is more like what I had planned, and in fact it may be completely ineffective but it is better roleplaying to have it be his immediately reaction, I think.[/sblock]

Ignatius glares at the creature Andaisin has become and stiffly reaches into his backpack as he steps behind Edmond and next to Manachan. From his backpack he draws what appears to be a scroll, which he holds in his right hand as he unfurls it a bit awkwardly with the edge of his shield. His focus then shifts just slightly, to the statue in the middle of the room. He shouts something out in a booming voice as he reads the scroll. [sblock=Celestial]"I beseech you my Lady, the Dawnflower, to fill this place with your divine presence and help us undo the influence of the Pallid Princess!"[/sblock] 

OOC: Consecrate, centered on the statue of Urgathoa.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius' magic seems to lighten some of the gloom surrounding the thing that as Andaisin, and monstrosity seems to sag slightly. As Mhairi moves around behind, the creature lashes out at Edmond with it's scythe-like claw, and its other hand, also claw-like but less omnstrous. The scythe-claw cuts through his armour but the other skates off it. Andaisin-Reborn also lashes out behind with its tail of entrails, slashing across Mhairi's face.

[sblock=OOC]


Andaisin - great claw attack on Edmond, hits for 15 damage; claw attack on Edmond, miss; tail slap on Mhairi, hits for 8 damage.

Mhairi - move and draw.

Next up:
Edmond
Manachan
Ignatius
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

OOC: Just going to post my action now, for the same 6 points oh healing.

As the divine scroll burns up and crumbles in his hand, Ignatius reaches back into his haversack and draws out a wand of white ash. Giving it a flick with his wrist he touches Edmond with the tip and healing energy flows into the duskblade.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Sorry for the wait, deadlines loom 

Edmond tries a spell to reveal the type of the creature that the priestess became, but he's preoccupied thinking about this new development.

Attack with Chill Touch; damage; negative energy damage (1d20+11+2=20, 2d4+6=12, 1d6=3)
Chill touch does 1d6 negative energy Fort DC 14 OR if she's undead  Will DC 14 or panicked for some time


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond's attack hits the monstrosity but fails to penetrate its tough rugose hide. The touch is enough to trigger the spell, however, but the thing that was Andaisin shrugs off the cold blue energy.

[sblock=OOC]
Edmond - not high enough for a damaging attack, but makes touch AC. Andaisin makes save.

Next up:

Manachan
Ignatius ( wand of CLW)
Andaisin-Reborn
Mhairi
Edmond
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

*Ping*

Don't give up when you're this close to the end!


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Update coming this evening. Summer schedule is very erratic for me - I'll have some days when I can post several times a day, and then days I can't post at all. Stay tuned for a (likely very vanilla) action from Manachan tonight . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Falling once more into determined silence, Manachan's handsome features take on a grim cast as he sends yet another round of arcane bolts at the floating menace.

Magic Missile Damage (3d4+3=8)
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Manachan's holy fire scores small burns across the twisted flesh of the thing that was once Andaisin, but she/it barely seems to notice the damage. Once again the creature lashes out with malformed claw and tail of hardened entrails at Edmond and Mhair respectively. Edmond, in front of the creature, is hit solidly, but Mhairi easily ducks the lashing tail.

[sblock=OOC]
Andaisin - claw attack on Edmond hits for 13 damage, tail attack on Mhairi misses.

Next up:

Mhairi
Edmond
Manachan
Ignatius
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

Mhairi grunted as the "tail" slapped her across the stomach.  Alert to how it moved, she easily evaded it the second time.  "Remember these?" she said through a savage grin, brandishing her weapons.  Seeing as Edmond would keep the insane woman, somehow back from dead-dead, busy she kept the foreplay to a minimum and lunged with a straight right arm, slashing as the "tail" came back within reach.

[sblock=combat]
Right hand: MW Rapier
Left hand: silver dagger (I think, been so long I can't remember...  Add 1 damage if it was a starknife, and it obviously isn't silvered)

HP: 33/50
AC: 18
CMD: 18

Full attack with both weapons:
MW Rapier: 1d20+9 (TWF cancels flanking) = 22, damage: 1d6+3d6 =13
Silver dagger: 1d20+8 (TWF cancels flanking) = 19, damage: 1d4-1+3d6=17
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi's weapons open up the rugose undead flesh, spilling the "blessings" of Urgathoa across the statue of the foul goddess. The Thing that was Andaisin wavers in her onslaught, now looking badly wounded.

[sblock=OOC]
This is actually only round 2 vs Andaisin-Risen, and all I've got noted for Mhairi beforehand was a move action, so she can have whichever weapon to hand you wish.
 [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] - Edmond up next
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

OOC: Mhairi's round 1 activities comprised "running" around the back.  Was a double move if I remember rightly.


----------



## Neurotic

Seeing new creature resists his enchantment and not taking damage, Edmond confirms in his mind the being is undead.

He switches to his usual tactics, dropping slimy thing on it's behind and coming with Deathwail from above held in two hands like some greatsword.

He then steps back, waiting tensely to exploit momentary vulnerability as the thing tries to stand up

[sblock=Actions]
Swift: Use brute gauntlets charge for +2 to hit and damage
Standard:Trip attack; Second attack with power blow and brute gauntlets bonus; damage with brute gauntlets bonus (1d20+13=25, 1d20+6+2-2=15, 2d4+12+2=19)

Full attack: but with conditions (so we don't wait to resolve that): 
- if trip succeeds add 4 to hit (due to AC penalty for prone) for total AC 19 hit (add flanking bonus too if applicable) - damage: 19
- if trip fails, remove 6 from the damage and 2 from to hit (for total AC 17 (add flanking bonus too if applicable) - damage: 13

Move: Step 5' back, threatening with the glaive but hopefully out of reach
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The handsome Aasimar continues to pick away at the horrid undead Andaisin-Risen, firing off his last magic missile.

Magic Missile (3d4+3=9)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Seeing Mhairi wound Andaisin grievously, Ignatius thinks perhaps it is time to switch to the final offencive stage. Instead of healing Edmond he darts in to strike the undead monstrosity with his touch of flame.

Touch of Flame: 1d20+6=23, 1d6+3=6 Fire


----------



## Dr Simon

Edmond knocks the tail from beneath the creature, but it somehow flicks it around and keeps its balance. His counterstroke is slightly too short, as he steps back from Andaisin-Reborn's giant slashing claws. Warrior and undead monstrosity probe each others defences without landing a telling strike, but the distraction is enough for Ignatius to plant a burning hand on the mutated flesh, and for Manachan to blast off another bolt of holy energy, but neither is enough to finish the creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Edmond - pity, because all of those attacks _just_ failed!
Manachan - magic missile
Ignatius - touch of fire hits
Anadaisin - to attacks vs. Edmond, both miss (NB as she's now Large size, the reach of Edmond's glaive cancels with her reach.

Next up:
Mhairi
Edmond
Manachan
Ignatius
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

*Mhairi*

As Andaisin fenced with Ed, Mhairi seized her opportunity and stepped forward confidently.  While distracted by the powerful looking warrior, the waif of a half-human lunged, aiming for a vital spot with her rapier and bringing her dagger over her shoulder as a supplementary attack - trying to finish the job.

[sblock=ooc&combat]
HP33/50
AC: 18
CMD: 18

Full attack, only one target.    For simplicity, am assuming a flank (not entirely sure where Edmond is).  TWF cancels flanking bonus, but sneak attack @+3d6 remains.

Ugh...terribad rolls.
MW rapier (1d20+9 [twf cancels flanking] = 25, damage = 1d6+3d6=12
silver dagger 1d20+8=21, damage = 1d4-1+3d6=8
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond decides to go all-out instead of tripping the priestess since her tail obviously gives her slight advantage. He swings with all his might, _Deathwail_ justifying it's name as it shrieks...in front of her as she turns away from Mhairis stabbing.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: into flank as possible
Standard: Power attack with shocking grasp and another charge of brute gauntlets; damage; spell lightning damage (1d20+11+2+2-2=16, 2d4+12+2=17, 5d6=18) - I cannot seem to roll above 5, MISS, shocking grasp charge remains on the weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

With the unholy monstrosity on the edge, Ignatius lashes out again with righteous fire. 

Touch of Flame: 1d20+6=9, 1d6+3=4 Fire


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

And Manachan goes after the wicked creature as well, calling on Irori to add his own holy fire to the barrage.

[sblock=Actions]Holy Fire (Ranged Touch Attack) (1d20+5=21) for Damage (1d4+3=6)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar (MCP) Monk 2 Sorcerer 4
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *47 (2d8+4d6+6)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+1/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+1/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Daylight (1/day)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 6):
2 (4/day) _Glitterdust_
1 (8/day) _Bless, Chill Touch (DC 16), Mage Armor, Magic Missile_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 15), Daze (DC 15), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 15), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +13, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), celestial sorcery, stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Daylight (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 0/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 0/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Celestial Sorcery* Aasimar sorcerers with the Celestial bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all Sorcerer class abilities.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Daylight (1/day) (Sp)* Daylight once per day.
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Andaisin wavers.

"No!" she cries. "The Pallid Princess must prevail! The weak must be purged!"

She continues to direct her ire on Edmond, launching an all out assault. The giant scythe claw smashes against his armour, and the tail whips around and slashes across his face.

[sblock=OOC]
Andaisin-Reborn - claw attack on Edmond, miss. Yail attack on Edmond, hit for 9 damage

Next up:

Mhairi
Edmond
Ignatius
Manachan
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Almost exactly right. Except you're the weak one here. Why don't you just accept that and allow to be culled. Irori teaches us strength comes from within. In your case, even your own goddess won't be enough and obviously in your mortal form you were...inadequate."


----------



## Axel

Mhairi smiled at Edmond.  _He never could let someone have the last word...

_Without fanfare, she drove forward on her front foot again - hoping this would be the last time she had to kill anything.  For today at least...

[sblock=ooc]
Full attack, though no time for Invisible Castle today, sorry.  
MW Rapier:  Atk+9, damage 1d6+3d6
Silver dagger: Atk+8, damage 1d4-1+3d6

New baby came home on Thursday.  RP time is severely curtailed for the next couple of weeks.  Don't let my absence hold up the campaign, especially this close to the end of a chapter.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Mhairi's rapier passes through the mutated priestess and out the other side. Gruesome fluids leak from the wound as the monstrosity wavers, and then collapses.

"Blood veil... will take... you all...," gasps Andaisin as she dies for a second time. There is a sound like a far-off wailing. The statue of Urgathoa cracks at the knees and falls, crumbling into pieces. The empty fonts fall from the walls and shatter. And the body of Andaisin begins to putresce into bubbling foulness.

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, so now you can apply those XPS! And add another 1200 XP each for defeating Andaisin a second time. 

Axel, congratulations, and good luck!
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=Celestial]"It is done."[/sblock]

As the battle fugue drains away from his Ignatius looks upon the remains of Andaisin and the statue of Urgathoa with a mix of disgust and contempt. "Had I used that scroll a moment earlier perhaps we could have avoided the 'resurrection' as it were entirely. However, at least with the power of Sarenrae cutting off the influence of the Pallid Princess we can be sure that Andaisin is well and truly done."

That only leaves the small matter of searching the body for any magical items and remaining evil relics. The ifrit recasts the spell that allows him to detect magic and focuses it on the husk of Andaisin's original body with the intent of determining if what remains is worth having to get closer to the filth.


----------



## Neurotic

"Don't blame your self, Ignatius, we couldn't have known. We're all fine, although I suspect we'll have another bout of sickness. Good work everyone, we're becoming real strike team. Let's see if we can find anything here that would indicate what are we dealing with. Hopefully, The Veil will disappear now, maybe there is some anti-dote. And we need to report this to Marshal Kroft. Irori grant that we get few days in peace to recover, I have some ideas I'd like to try, this stabilizing tail, or whatever it was, has given me few ideas how to improve my hook swing.

Anybody seriously hurt?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*"I am well, Edmond. A little rest and I'll be fit as a fiddle."*

[sblock=OOC]Updated stat block for level 7 attached.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar Monk 2 Sorcerer 5
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +15
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *50 (2d8+5d6+7)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+2/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+2/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+2/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Corruption Resistance (vs evil, 1 hr/lvl on self)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 7):
2 (5/day) _Resist Energy, Summon Monster II, Glitterdust (DC 16), Scorching Ray_
1 (7/day) _Chill Touch (DC 15), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease (DC 15), Bless_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 14), Daze (DC 14), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 14), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Expanded Arcana (Sorcerer), Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +15, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +9;* Racial Modifiers *+2 Diplomacy, +2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Corruption Resistance (vs evil, 1 hr/lvl on self) (Sp) - 0/1
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 2/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 1/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius determines that, amongst the ruins of Andaisin's remains, there are the following items of magic - her scythe, a breastplate, a cloak and a headband. A search of the room reveals little else, although Mhairi finds a hidden compartment in the base of the statue. Within are a couple of grim candelabra made from human hands and silver, several sticks and blocks of incense (of which three are magical), and two wands.


----------



## Kaodi

Ignatius carefully retrieves Andaisin's magical effects and after that anything else that appears to might be of some interest. Once everything has been gathered he takes a few moments to examine the enchanted objects more carefully. 

OOC: Trying to identify the items. With level 7 my spellcraft is now +10.


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Ignatius]
Ignatius is able to identify most of the items, except for:

The scythe - moderate necromancy
The cloak - faint abjuration

The others are:

Wand of _cure serious wounds _(CL 5th, 37 charges)
Wand of _remove disease_ (CL 5th, 8 charges)
Incense of Meditation (3 blocks)
_+1 breastplate_
+2 Periapt of Wisdom
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Let me try."

Edmond attunes himself to magic and looks at the items left unidentified. He compares the cloaks abjuration to his own cloak as a manner of reference.

Arcana at +12 with leveling


----------



## Kaodi

As Edmond examines the remaining items Ignatius stashes the two wands and the incense of meditation into his pack.


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Edmond]

Scythe - a +1 vicious scythe
Cloak - a +2 cloak of resistance
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"This cloak is more powerful version of my own, it resists magic more strongly. This filthy weapon is deathly conduit that harms the target and heals undead wielder. Or harms the living one.

I'd say, we destroy it."


----------



## Kaodi

"Yes, perhaps we should," says Ignatius. "I might be able to soften the metal with my fire magic, and then you may sunder it with Deathwail." Looking at the collection of magical items he adds, "The breastplate is magically strengthened, perhaps you would find it useful, Edmond. And the amulet makes the wearer more wise. I think you would find it quite useful, Manachan."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan replies to Ignatius with a gentle, somewhat self-mocking smile. *"Aye, the wise man knows how foolish he truly is. Better insight is always helpful."*
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar Monk 2 Sorcerer 5
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +15
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *50 (2d8+5d6+7)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+2/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+2/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+2/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Corruption Resistance (vs evil, 1 hr/lvl on self)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 7):
2 (5/day) _Resist Energy, Summon Monster II, Glitterdust (DC 16), Scorching Ray_
1 (7/day) _Chill Touch (DC 15), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease (DC 15), Bless_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 14), Daze (DC 14), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 14), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Expanded Arcana (Sorcerer), Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +15, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +9;* Racial Modifiers *+2 Diplomacy, +2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Corruption Resistance (vs evil, 1 hr/lvl on self) (Sp) - 0/1
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 2/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 1/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel

Mhairi smiled as the boys started dividing up the loot, groaning inwardly as the discussion moved on to destruction of one of the more unique things she'd ever seen.  "Guys, I've got a better idea than destroying the scythe.  There's only two types of people that would want something like this - a rich collector and some weird folks like this lady," she said, gesturing the the corpse of what was Andaisin.  "There's no harm in selling it to a collector, just to sit above their fireplace.  And for the other type...wouldn't it be better to know who _wants_ to buy something like this to use it?  Surely with all your magical thing-a-majigs you can keep track of where it is?  Might be we only killed half the demonic zombie cult, or whatever these people called themselves.  The other half would no doubt love to have this back again."


----------



## Neurotic

"Maybe. But that way they could recover it. We could use another one as bait if we want to draw them out. Or we could simply wait and see if anyone will seek us for revenge. Which I doubt. And selling it to a collector? To what purpose? Someone can some, kill the poor sod and take the weapon. We have money, Mhairri. We don't have to sell things for money."


----------



## Axel

Mhairi's smiled turned sad as Edmond replied.  She sighed before speaking.  "I can't see any group that was trying to kill a city going after just four individuals.  Even for revenge.  And why go to the trouble of making another for bait when we have a perfectly good, though bizarre, weapon right here?  Who uses a scythe for fighting anyway?  It's a farmer's tool for crying out loud!  You might as well fight with a plough or a hoe.  Besides, I don't have _any_ money, right now.  Maybe we'll get a few coins over the next few weeks, but if a little is good then more must be better!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan considers the others' words before chiming in with his own opinion. *"Perhaps Marshall Kroft has a discretionary fund from which she could purchase the weapon from us. I agree that it shouldn't be sold indiscriminately, but more funds are always welcome. If we're to continue our work, we need the cash."*
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Manachan Aingeali*
Male Aasimar Monk 2 Sorcerer 5
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +15
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *21, touch 17, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 dodge)
*hp *50 (2d8+5d6+7)
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+6, *Will *+10
*Defensive Abilities *evasion; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Masterwork Silver Dagger +6 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Nunchaku +5 (1d6+2/x2) and
. . Silver Dagger +5 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed strike +5 (1d6+2/x2)
*Ranged *Heavy crossbow +5 (1d10+2/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *flurry of blows +0/+0, heavenly fire (7/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Corruption Resistance (vs evil, 1 hr/lvl on self)
*Sorcerer Spells Known *(CL 7):
2 (5/day) _Resist Energy, Summon Monster II, Glitterdust (DC 16), Scorching Ray_
1 (7/day) _Chill Touch (DC 15), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease (DC 15), Bless_
0 (at will) _Resistance, Touch of Fatigue (DC 14), Daze (DC 14), Read Magic, Prestidigitation (DC 14), Jolt_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *11, *Dex *14, *Con *12, *Int *10, *Wis *16, *Cha *18
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+3 (+5 Grappling); *CMD *20 (22 vs. Grapple)
*Feats *Arcane Strike, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Expanded Arcana (Sorcerer), Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Magical Knack (Sorcerer)
*Skills *Acrobatics +6 (+11 to make high or long jumps), Bluff +8, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Perception +15, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Stealth +6, Use Magic Device +9;* Racial Modifiers *+2 Diplomacy, +2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common
*SQ *ac bonus +3, bloodlines (celestial), stunning fist (stun), unarmed strike (1d6)
*Combat Gear *Potion of cure serious wounds, Smokestick (4), Thunderstone (4); *Other Gear *Crossbow bolts (20), Heavy crossbow, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Nunchaku (2), Silver Crossbow bolts (5), Silver Dagger, Ring of jumping, Ring of protection +1, Grappling hook, Sack (10 @ 15 lbs), Silk rope, Trail rations (8), 2669 GP, 9 SP, 12 CP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Corruption Resistance (vs evil, 1 hr/lvl on self) (Sp) - 0/1
Crossbow bolts - 0/20
Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp) - 2/7
Masterwork Silver Dagger - 0/1
Potion of cure serious wounds - 0/1
Silver Crossbow bolts - 0/5
Silver Dagger - 0/1
Smokestick - 0/4
Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16) - 1/3
Thunderstone - 0/4
Trail rations - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +3* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Arcane Strike* As a swift action, add +1 damage, +1 per 5 caster levels and your weapons are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Celestial* Summoned creatures gain DR 2/evil.
*Damage Resistance, Acid (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Acid attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Eschew Materials* Cast spells without materials, if component cost is 1 gp or less.
*Evasion (Ex)* If you succeed at a Reflex save for half damage, you take none instead.
*Flurry of Blows +0/+0 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Heavenly Fire (7/day) (Sp)* Ranged touch attack deals 1d4 divine damage/healing
*Improved Grapple* You don't provoke attacks of opportunity when grappling a foe.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Magical Knack (Sorcerer)* +2 CL for a specific class, to a max of your HD.
*Ring of jumping* This ring continually allows the wearer to leap about, providing a +5 competence bonus on all his Acrobatics checks made to make high or long jumps.

Construction
Requirements: Forge Ring, creator must have 5 ranks in the Acrobatics skill; Cost 1,250 gp
*Stunning Fist (3/day) (DC 16)* You can stun an opponent with an unarmed attack.
*Stunning Fist (Stun) (Ex)* At 1st level, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites. At 4th level, and every 4 levels thereafter, the monk gains the ability to apply a new condition to the target of his Stunning Fist. This conditio
*Unarmed Strike (1d6)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
--------------------
Silken hair the color of spun gold; eyes the dark blue of deep ocean but shot through with silver; skin the hue of milk with just a hint of chocolate. Manachan was a sensation among his much darker Varisian clan – plainly proof that their kapenia showed true and that their line was descended from divinity.

The Aingeali clan claims descent in direct line from Irori himself, though the claim has been disputed by many. The birth of Manachan, with his very unusual coloring, has been taken as proof by his parents and others of the clan. In many ways, the young man had a charmed childhood.

However, the pressure on him to live up to his ancestor’s divine example has been tremendous, and has led to great internal conflict between the wild ways of his nationality and the discipline espoused by his perfect ancestry. In an effort to resolve this conflict, Manachan left his clan at the age of 13 to enter a small monastery devoted to Irori. He has spent the last four years there, training relentlessly and learning that the path to perfection requires, for him at least, a balance between freedom and discipline, and carefully maintained contradiction between his clan’s nature and his ancestor’s teachings. Adding to his difficulties, about a year after entering the monastery his sorcerous abilities manifested. The instinctual nature of his magic disrupted even further the strict discipline required by the teachings of the monks.

Now 17 and finished with his studies at the monastery, Manachan has found that balance and been released into the world to continue his struggles toward perfection. A confident, outgoing young man with an easy humor and tremendous ability, he has found it fairly easy thus far to make his way.

Now at loose ends and with no instruction other than to find his own way to pursue his perfection, Manachan resolved to return to Korvosa – he had met a young scholar (Edmond) there on one of his errands for the monastery and they had struck a fast friendship. He was fascinated with the life of the sprawling city and decided that learning more of it would provide him some valuable lessons for his path.

Manachan dresses in dark, smoky oranges and forest greens, typically wearing a narrow kilt like wrap from the waist down and either going bare chested or donning a simple tunic – depending on weather and social requirements of his current location. He keeps his hair tied in a ponytail. Other than eyebrows his body is completely lacking secondary hair. He wears his _bata_ strapped to his back, along with his crossbow. All of his other belongings he carries in a sack – to be dropped at a moment’s notice in case of a need to defend himself.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Which we cannot spend due to increasing oppression of The Maidens. We use what we find. If we're done here, let's see if we can find anything worth Marshal Krofts attention and let's check on the Varisians and go home to the kids. Let's hope we don't have to fight our way over the bridges. If we're forced underground or into the boats, we'll have trouble reaching the marshal."


----------



## Kaodi

"There were just a couple of rooms left to search," says Ignatius, stashing what he can into sacks he pulls out of his pack and them placing them back in the pack. The ifrit then goes to investigate the South side doors off of the vat room.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ignatius leads the search of the remaining rooms in the complex. There is no-one else left down here, alive or dead. The two rooms to the south of the room containing the vats of raw blood veil are simple storage rooms containing kindling and water supplies. The other room off the entrance hall seems to be a barracks, lined with beds and lockers onctaining personal effects. With Mhairi's help you manage to glean some coin - 11pp, 40 gp, 58sp and 160cp, as well as some bottles of wine that may be worth some small value and a small carved onyx skull (non-magical).

With little left in the complex to loot or destroy, the group returns to the surface where they meet Mamusia Lela and Taddeus, along with Nurse Brunlida.

"The young lady has seen the error of her ways and is helping us now," says Mamusia Lela. "It fills an old woman's heart with joy to see the young lady and gentlemen again. I hear of terrible things down there, I trust you prevailed? What news of Korvosa's ills?"


----------



## Kaodi

"We have twice slain the fell priestess of the Pallid Princess who commanded the forces of death stationed here," answers Ignatius. "Several vats of pure Blood Veil remain, and we will have to come up with some method of destroying them, but by the grace of the Dawnflower, I hope that the pestilence no longer has anyone to spread it purposefully." The ifrit pauses for a moment to rub his chin, "Of course, the matter of the Grey Maidens that still patrol the streets, and their leader at he Queen's side, may be no small matter to yet overcome. But if we can get to the Marshall we should be able to consolidate our resources and tackle and loose ends. We could certainly use some rest though as well, and a chance to look over some of the objects we have liberated from their previous owners."


----------



## Dr Simon

With the Cult of Urgathoa seemingly destroyed, the blood veil no longer spreads as virulently as it once did, but Korvosa is a broken city with many houses abandoned, boarded up and marked with the red cross of the plague. The streets are quiet, Citadel Volshyanek is eerily empty and litter strewn, Marshal Kroft having lost many personnel to the plague. 

But there is hope. Mamusia Lela and Brindom think that the notes of Doctor Davaulus and Rolth contain enough clues to help with the formulation of a cure for blood veil. Kroft thanks the group on behalf of the city and gives them each a writ that can be redeemed for goods throughout Korvosa, including the Citadel armoury. She looks askance at the enchanted scythe.

"A weapon like that is intrinsicly linked with evil cultists," she says, "but I _am_ authorised by the City to pay a bounty on dangerous magic items, so I could take it off your hands if you like."

Word spreads of the events under the Hospice of the Blessed Maiden, and the group are lauded as heroes of the city wherever they go. There are other, darker rumours too, however, that the Grey Maidens were somehow implicated. Some blame the Queen, others blame Sabina Merrin, leader of the Grey Maidens and purported lover of the Queen, and some rumours accuse Sabina of attempting to gain control of the city via her influence on the Queen (who has not been seen in public since the disease started). Others blame the Order of the Nail, who retreated from the city as soon as the plague began, part of a plot by Cheliax to reclaim Korvosa, so they say. The ruthless efficiency of the Grey Maidens, however, quash any pockets of trouble, and for the most part the citizens of Korvosa are still too shocked from the recent events to cause trouble. Perhaps that was the plan all along.

And the House of the Forgotten bides its time.

[sblock=OOC]
Well done, that's pretty much it for Seven Days to the Grave!  I'll start a new thread for the next installment - Escape from Old Korvosa - soon.

Meanwhile the PCs have 2500gp worth of vouchers that they can spend, and you can effectively "sell" any items to Kroft. They also gain a +2 bonus to all Bluff and Diplomacy checks against citizens of Korvosa thanks to their fame. Or at least, against those who appreciate what they have done...
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Dr Simon said:


> They also gain a +2 bonus to all Bluff and Diplomacy checks against citizens of Korvosa thanks to their fame.











*OOC:*



and to Intimidate (or Bluff to intimidate) for those who do not 

Also, I think Kroft taking the weapon is nice solution to moral dilemma, although I'd still like to destroy it (it can be taken from the armory esp. if Maidens are ones doing the taking)

How are the orphans? And Varisians? Also, why would we escape old Korvosa, there is our (well, my) home  I bet that's not in the adventure path script 

So, what do we do with all that money? I can sell my breast plate and take looted magical one. I'd like to enchant Deathwail to +1 weapon.. [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], which armors can Ignatius use?

Who will take resistance cloak? Or take mine and I'll take +2 one


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the orphans? And Varisians? Also, why would we escape old Korvosa, there is our (well, my) home  I bet that's not in the adventure path script




All of those questions will be answered in the next thread


----------



## Dr Simon

Next installment is here, but you can continue to use this thread if there are any immediate issues.


----------

